# Fresadora cnc muy simple y barata



## Dario

Hace un par de semanas googleando por ahí, me tropecé con esta maquina espectacular (para mí), una cnc bien simple y barata... en estos días, voy a subir algunas fotos de la que estoy haciendo yo   aca les dejo el enlace para compartirla con uds...  http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-to-Build-Desk-Top-3-Axis-CNC-Milling-Machine/
  también se puede bajar el archivo pdf pero se tienen que registra, es gratis...

  también he visto en otro post, un tutorial para hacer nuestros propios gabinetes y se habla de hacer plegar las chapas en un taller, asi que para los que tegan ganas de renegar un rato :evil: , aqui tienen dos tipos de plegadoras caseras para hacer y evitarse el gasto en plegado y quien dice... porque no, ganarse algunos manguitos haciendo los gabinetes para los beginer´s del foro jeje...   aqui van los url´s http://www.foro.mimecanicapopular.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=442
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verherr.php?n=30 que lo disfruten


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy interesante la fresadora casera !

Gracias!


----------



## Tomasito

La verdad no entiendo la necesidad que tienen los yankees a veces de hacer las cosas desprolijas por amor al arte.. No le costaba mucho más trabajo hacerla "bien" la fresadora 

Si a eso lo haces más o menos bien, para algunas cosas podría ser interesante hacerla.


Les dejo el link al PDF: http://www.instructables.com/id/Eas...Build-Desk-Top-3-Axis-CNC-Milling-Machine.pdf


----------



## fernandoae

La fresadora esa està excelente, no es de lo mejor pero funciona perfecto y es una idea muy original usar esos materiales.


----------



## karl

muy interesante la maquinita!

me imagino que es una ventaja cañona para hacer las piezas de taller que son muy caras para mandar a hacer una por una y muy raras para encontrar en el deshuesadero local.

Me recuerda la Fab@home (que quiero construir algun dia) la dirección es www.fabathome.com, que parece de los replicadores del Enterprise.


----------



## electrodan

Las máquinas esas como las que menciona karl son _muy_ interesantes. Ahora, me imagino que serán bastante difíciles de construir, y el precio, ... Enserio, como me gustaría tener una de esas. Aunque, debe llevar su tiempo y dinero construirla...
Escuche que la usan las arquitectos para imprimir su planos.


----------



## fernandoae

Pero dificil no es! lo unico malo es que lleva tiempo hacerla...


----------



## electrodan

Quizás difícil no sean, pero en su página daban los precios de los componentes y me parece que están medio lejos de mi presupuesto para cosas como esas... (Más de 2000 dolares)   Seguramente, reciclando lo rebajaría bastante, pero ahí ya creo que sería mucho tiempo el buscar los materiales.


----------



## Dario

karl dijo:
			
		

> muy interesante la maquinita!
> 
> me imagino que es una ventaja cañona para hacer las piezas de taller que son muy caras para mandar a hacer una por una y muy raras para encontrar en el deshuesadero local.
> 
> Me recuerda la Fab@home (que quiero construir algun dia) la dirección es www.fabathome.com, que parece de los replicadores del Enterprise.



Perdón  karl, pero el enlace esta roto. ¿te referis a algo como esto?  






¿alguien tiene una idea de como funcionan estas maquinas? yo también, sueño con hacer una algún dia


----------



## fernandoae

2000 dolares me parece excesivo...
Hacièndola por cuenta propia no gastas casi nada... lo màs caro es el "Dremel" y los motores PAP... que facilmente podès conseguir de una impresora (hay algunas que vienen con motores bastante grandes).
Las guìas y rodamientos pueden ser dificiles de conseguir pero no son tan caros...
La parte electronica... un par de finales de carrera, un driver para cada motor, algùn relè para accionar el dremel... tampoco suma tanto...
Yo no necesito una pero està en mi lista de cosas por hacer


----------



## Tomasito

Las impresoras 3D (Lo de Fab@Home) son como una fresadora cnc, pero en vez de un elemento cortante, tienen un pistón que deposita material sobre la mesa.

Sobre costos, puede parecer facil de hacer y barata una fresadora cnc casera, pero si se va a hacer bien (No como el tipo de instructables), les va a costar más dinero y esfuerzo.

- Un tornillo recirculante sale muy caro (Necesitan 3)
- Varillas de acero inoxidable o cromadas y rectificadas, salen caras (estas se pueden reciclar de algunas impresoras viejas)
- Motores PaP salen bastante caros, y los de las impresoras son muy chicos para la mayoría de los casos.
- El motor que agarre la herramienta suele ser caro, un dremel se puede usar, pero no es preferible, tiene mucho juego en los rodamientos y error en diferentes partes.
- Los drivers no son taaaaan baratos, aunque acá se puede reciclar bastante.


En fin, pueden hacer algo como el tipo de instructables, no va a tener casi nada de presición, ni va a ser rápido, ni va a tener mucha fuerza, pero si hacen algo así, haganló bien, no hay necesidad de hacerlo tan mal.


Si buscan en internet, hay millones de diseños de fresadoras cnc, no dejen de leer!


----------



## unleased!

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Las guìas y rodamientos pueden ser difíciles de conseguir pero no son tan caros...



Difíciles? para nada. Las guías las haces con perfiles de aluminio en forma de U que se consiguen muy fácil en las carpinterías de aluminio y los rodamientos los sacas de las correderas que se usan para los cajones, fácilmente conseguibles en una carpintería de muebles.  

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Esas guias se consiguen facil pero no sirven...  

"- El motor que agarre la herramienta suele ser caro, un dremel se puede usar, pero no es preferible, tiene mucho juego en los rodamientos y error en diferentes partes"
Mucho juego en los rodamientos?mmm... me parece que no eh...

"- Los drivers no son taaaaan baratos, aunque acá se puede reciclar bastante."
Que es "caro" para vos?  hacer un par de drivers con transistores (o puente h para bipolares) no es caro, ahora si lo queres con control de corriente y demàs aumenta el costo...


----------



## fernandoae

Y para los que no les gusta la anterior acá hay una con un poco mas de calidad 

http://www.instructables.com/id/3-Axis-CNC-Router---60x60x5---JunkBot/


----------



## Tomasito

Trabaja con un dremel con precisiones de 0.5 décimas de milímetro y vas a ver que tiene juego, te digo porque ya lo he echo 

Los perfiles de aluminio tienen que ser para robótica o cosas similares, porque tienen que estar muy bien rectificados. Imaginensé que tienen en un recorrido de 50cm de la mesa, solo una décima de milímetro de panza, ya les puede arruinar el trabajo.
Y esto también puede ser un temita con las guías de las impresoras.. Suelen ser de acero cromado, y se van gastando y venciendo lo que genera imperfecciones que no queremos.
Así mismo no se pueden usar los bujes de bronce sinterizado, porque tienen demasiado juego, más si son de una impresora vieja (Suelen estar bastante gastados). Ahora, si consiguen una buena varilla de acero de una impresora que esté en buenas condiciones, pueden usar rulemanes y va a andar joya.


Los rodamientos de las guías de los cajones son un horror en el juego que tienen.
¿Quieren rodamientos buenos? Agarren las viejas disketeras de 5 1/2'', desarman el brushless grande que tiene para el movimiento del disco, y van a encontrar o dos rulemanes o un ruleman y un buje. Esos rulemanes son excelentes y suelen estar en muy buenas condiciones.


Esa última que pusiste está mejor, está mucho mejor echa que la otra


----------



## karl

De hecho un dremel es una herramienta de mano, con precisiones bajas, por lo que no es tan usable como cabeza de trabajo (aunque debo reconocer que hay modelos profesionales de Craftsman por ejemplo que usan al hermano mayor del Dremel, el Router)

los corrimientos pueden ser hechos con barra solida, a la cual se le ponen bujes que queden "justos", siendo las comillas por el tipo de trabajo que se quiera hacer, un minitornillo para relojería requiere un ajuste mucho mejor que un extensible para el mismo reloj, (la fab@home la han usado entre otras cosas para hacer un extensible de silicón, trufas de chocolate con la forma del virus de la hepatitis A, etcetera).

D@rio, la maquina que muestras es algo asi como el hermano rico de la fab, usa un proceso en el que pone un pegamento como la kola loka (cianoacrilato, en caso de que no se venda por alla), en un sustrato de pvc, (lo vi en una expo), con la ventaja de que tiene más precisión que la fab (.3 milímetros vs .5 mm), y que los modelos tienen color.

Drix, una buena base para una fresadora (lo suficientemente buena como para trabajar tabletas de circuitos, nuevamente la precisión es relativa), es una "morsa" de dos ejes, que ya venden armada, en caso de que sea localismo, las "morsas" son las piezas que sostienen la pieza de trabajo en un taladro de banco, las hay sencillas, que nada más sujetan, y más avanzadas, de hasta 4 ejes (giro en dos ejes), no requieren mucha fuerza para mover sus manijas (conectadas a tornillos muy fuertes), por lo que un motor PAP con un tornillo y piñón puede hacer el trabajo, y dar toda la precisión que se quiera (una vuelta de la manija equivale a una vuelta del tornillo de movimiento, como de 1/2 cm, pero para que la de nuestro PAP tiene que avanzar quien sabe cuantas posiciones, por las vueltas que tiene que dar para mover el piñón)


----------



## Dario

en realidad cuando encontré la cnc de instructables andaba buscando información para una cnc que estoy haciendo apoyada en rulemanes que corren sobre rieles de acero como esta






y como me va a llevar buen tiempo terminarla y son tantas las ancias de verla funcionar, estoy haciendo la de instructables para probar


----------



## Tomasito

karl dijo:
			
		

> Drix, una buena base para una fresadora (lo suficientemente buena como para trabajar tabletas de circuitos, nuevamente la precisión es relativa), es una "morsa" de dos ejes, que ya venden armada, en caso de que sea localismo, las "morsas" son las piezas que sostienen la pieza de trabajo en un taladro de banco, las hay sencillas, que nada más sujetan, y más avanzadas, de hasta 4 ejes (giro en dos ejes), no requieren mucha fuerza para mover sus manijas (conectadas a tornillos muy fuertes), por lo que un motor PAP con un tornillo y piñón puede hacer el trabajo, y dar toda la precisión que se quiera (una vuelta de la manija equivale a una vuelta del tornillo de movimiento, como de 1/2 cm, pero para que la de nuestro PAP tiene que avanzar quien sabe cuantas posiciones, por las vueltas que tiene que dar para mover el piñón)



Lamento no coincidir con vos en ese punto. Todas las morzas que ví (que no creo que sean pocas), tenían suficiente juego para ser imprecisas para esto.
Y los tornillos que usan, a pesar de ser de filete cuadrado tienen demasiado juego, y puntos muertos muuuy grandes por lo general.
Sinceramente no creo que sirvan siquiera para hacer PCBs. Aparte me parece que no vale la pena usar una de esas morsas para usar de guía, usando perfiles de aluminio supongo que se conseguiría mejor precisión por menor precio. Además siempre se pueden rectificar los perfiles de aluminio para tener algo más preciso 
Ah, y tener toda esa reducción entre el PaP y la manija de la morsa, es totalmente de gusto, con la imprecisión que tiene el tornillo da lo mismo 

Si quieren usar tornillos baratos pero buenos, pueden hacerse una barilla roscada (no comprarla echa), y hacer la tuerca (con un macho de primer paso), con un corte y algo que auto-ajuste la presión, así le sacarían los puntos muertos y tendrían bastante precisión.
Otra, es hacer eso, pero roscar todo en el torno con filetes cuadrados, sería mejor 


Salu2!


----------



## fernandoae

Para una pcb no hace falta mucha precisión... pero por lo visto hay varios que quieren realizar un fresado sobre un cabello humano...
Es fácil también, pero cuesta encontrar varillas roscadas de 5 micrones de paso.


----------



## Tomasito

El paso de las varillas roscadas no es tan importante, de última le pones reducción al motor, el problema es el juego y los puntos muertos...

Y la precisión... Tratá de hacer un PCB para soldar un chip TQPF con la fresadora que pusieron al principio 

Si es para soldar un 4017, lo voy a hacer por transferencia de toner el PCB seguramente, no necesitás un router cnc para eso 

Aparte no solo es la precisión del movimiento del router, sino la precisión de la mesa. La mesa tiene que estar totalmente perpendicular al router y no puede tener ningún error, si no te pasa como al tipo de instructables que no podía hacer PCBs con esa fresadora (Si se fijan, los PCBs le quedaban inusables, y no hablo de SMD, un pcb normalito ).



Hay que tomar muchas cosas en cuenta, es la verdad...


----------



## Dario

wooow!... sabia que un router cnc tenia que ser exacto, muy exacto.... pero jamas pense que iva a tener que ser tan , pero taan exacto....   en fin, aqui hay un par de fotos de la cnc de instructables que estoy haciendo yo, cuando la termine les subo un video y vemos... ah, ¿que tal la plegadora? ¿sera tan facil o tambien será trucha como la de instructables?


----------



## fernandoae

Lo de la precisión sinceramente no se por que se lo toman tan a pecho...


----------



## mnicolau

Buena d@arío... quedo a la espera de ese videito, a ver si me termino de convencer de armarla jeje, hace largo tiempo que le tengo ganas a esa mini CNC, tengo toda la parte electrónica menos los PAP que nunca pude conseguir... de dónde sacaste los tuyos?

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Fernando: Cuando hacés PCBs para integrados que tienen patitas de 2 décimas de ancho, tener una sola décima de error ya puede significar un cortocircuito. Y ya lo dije arriba, hacer una fresadora cnc para hacer PCBs para soldar 4017 y 555 no me parece lo más util, es más rápido y barato por transferencia de toner, pero este método no anda muy bien para SMD.

La fresadora que está haciendo D@rio probablemente le sirva para hacer PCBs sin mucho detalle, pero si lo hace con varillas roscadas y tuercas normales, y motores PaP de impresoras, va a tener puntos muertos y poco torque. Puede funcionar bien para hacer cosas chicas, como no.
Eso si, no creo que vaya a servir para trabajar aluminio, plástico o maderas medianamente duras esa fresadora.


Son solo mis opiniones, qué se yo.
Es solo que me parece que si se van a poner a hacer una fresadora CNC, tal vez valga la pena hacerla lo mejor posible dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno. No cuesta tanto hacer la varilla roscada y la tuerca partida uno mismo por ejemplo (Cualquiera que tenga un taller les puede prestar macho y terraja para hacerlo), y eso ya sería un avance para eliminar puntos muertos.


Eso sí, como experiencia didáctica, la fresadora de instructables me parece muy buena, eso no lo niego.


----------



## fernandoae

"Cuando hacés PCBs para integrados que tienen patitas de 2 décimas de ancho"
Si tiene pines de 2 decimas de ancho... que perforaciones vas a hacer? si son smd!


----------



## mnicolau

Si, coincido con DriX. El tema es que esta versión de instructables es una muy buena oportunidad para entrar al mundo de las CNC, empezar por algo relativamente "básico", armar la electrónica, aprender a usar los soft, a controlar los motores, etc. Luego de renegar y ponerla en marcha correctamente, seguramente nos va a motivar a seguir mejorándola... como pasa con todo. Y ya vamos a tener todos los conocimientos, la parte electrónica y demás, con lo cual habría que mejorar la estructura. Como comentaste, para mi didácticamente es inmejorable.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Fernando! En ningún momento dije "agujero" hombre, claro que es smd! 

Pero si el router está haciendo pistas de 2 décimas, y se corre una décima, ya podés tener cortocircuitos.
*
mnicolau:* Coincido plenamente con vos 


No es que quiero venir a pinchar el globo, solo doy datos que tal vez no hayan tenido en cuenta así después no se dan la cabeza contra la pared pensando que iba a ser distinto


----------



## fernandoae

Yo por ahi leí "Fernando: Cuando hacés PCBs para integrados que tienen patitas de 2 décimas de ancho"


----------



## monkey1986

Hola. la precisión de la maquina va a estar regida por el juego del tornillo hacia la tuerca básicamente suponiendo que usas un PAP bueno.. por lo general los cnc usan tornillos y tuercas para estos sin juego alguno y la reducción la generan mediante una correa dentada q tampoco tiene juego...

otro factor de la precisión va a estar regido por la rigidez de la estructura de la maquina.. que sea una estructura bien solida , es por eso que los centros de mecanizados tienen el eje x montado sobre una estructura de fundición y el eje y montados sobre esta estructura.


----------



## Tomasito

Sí, no veo cómo se puede interpretar como un encapsulado through hole eso, ya había dicho antes que hablaba de smd además 

El encapsulado TQFP-100, tiene 2 o 2.2 décimas cada patita (Depende el fabricante), con un error admisible de MEDIA décima en el ancho:

Ahora vas viendo por qué la precisión?


----------



## Dario

lo que dice mnicolau
 es cierto, esa mini cnc la hago como dije antes por ansias y tambien para aprender como funcionan estas maquinitas asi cuando tenga lista la grande, voy a estar mas "experimentado"... che, si se fijan bien en las fotos que subi veran que la cnc de instructables esta apollada sobre dos rieles que son de la cnc mas grande de la que les hable antes...


----------



## unleased!

Drix tiene razón, la CNC de instructables sirve para hacer gravados en madera y cosas de decoración por el estilo pero para una placa de mayor precisión dudo que sea hecho esto, y aún así no se consigue la suficiente precisión.











Esto mismo está sacado del foro, muy interesante:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-creador-placas-electronicas-10598/

En tal caso si se quiere precisión y veis que una dremel no es lo suficientemente precisa entonces podéis montar una fresadora como las que se usan en carpintería pero ya sería necesario unos motores PaP de mayor potencia, no valdrían los de las impresoras.
Saludos.


----------



## karl

el uso que yo le veo a ese tipo de maquinas caseras es el hacer las piezas que son muy raras para encontrar en un deshuesadero o tienda, muy caras para mandarlas a hacer con un equipo profesional y/o para hacer una prueba de concepto, por ejemplo, una montura para un motor que encontre "por ahi", y que no se a ciencia cierta de que es.

En cuanto a los motores PAP, los de impresora deben tener suficiente fuerza para hacer el trabajo siempre que no haya mucha fricción, recuerden que el motor mueve un tornillo, el cual tiene una desmultiplicación barbara para hacer el trabajo (por ejemplo, los gatos de los coches pequeños son todos de tornillo, y obvio que uno no puede levantar el coche con la mano sola, pero con la ayuda del tornillo si).


----------



## olilop

¿que opinais de coger la guía de un escaner? hacerle la rosca y luego se podria usar un motor paso a paso o controlar los giros de dicho cilindro para la distancia. Por otro lado se podria usar el sistema de una fresadora, es decir un muelle para el retroceso, y para el avance solo haria falta un motor que mueva una leva como por ejemplo la de una máquina de coser y empuje el taladro hacia abajo, dejando al retroceso al muelle. El problema mecanico mas grande que me he encontrado es el insertar las puntas al taladro, ademas se podria incorporar un sistema de calibración por láser pero eso es otro cantar. Otra cosa, que es la que me tiene de cabeza, ¿como podria hacer para el driver de compatibilidad con el PC? habia pensado inspirarme el un controlador cual impresora, pero no soy programador, asi que aqui me vendria bien una mano.


----------



## karl

la guia de un escaner es muy precisa, pero es de plástico débil, ya que lo unico que esta destinada a mover es el arreglo del escaner, no creo que sirva como un actuador porque va a estar sobreesforzada, en un ambiente sucio (todo lo que tiran las fresadoras es increíble), y eso va a hacer que se desgaste/rompa en un 2X3


----------



## Dario

Por aquí de nuevo, trayendo novedades de la cnc de instructables jejeje... miren como me quedó y como funciona. La maquinita en si funciona bien, lo único que tuve que hacer la prueba con un lapicero así que no es muy precisa pero al menos parece que va a funcionar en estos días voy a comprar el mini torno. cuando lo compre subo un video cortando un par de piezas de plexiglass.


----------



## fernandoae

Deberías refrigerarla con agua asi no se derrite la lapicera por la velocidad,  Muy buena.


----------



## Dario

jajaja... si, es un poco lenta porque use motores de 48 pasos. estoy por ponerle una matris de diodos para hacer que avance de a medio paso y así obtener un poco mas de presicion. con esto subiria a 96 pasos ...de todas formas es solo para probar lo de la lapicera...


----------



## alexus

tengo 3 motores de 400 y pico de pasos: 0.9 grados.

la electronica donde esta que no la vi en el tema?


----------



## Dario

La electrónica está en esta pagina Easy to Build Desk Top 3 Axis CNC Milling Machine
Pasa que el diseño lo copié de ahí. Yo la hice igual pero con 2 rulemanes mas en el eje X.
Me funciona bien, y eso que los motores que uso son de 48 pasos nada más.
Aún así, tiene suficiente precisión para hacer PCBs.  y utilizo KCam para controlarla.


----------



## Tacatomon

Oye D@rio, el proceso de grabacion del CNC siempre es lento?. No se mucho del tema de CNC, voy a tener que investigar ya que se ve interesante, además, por lo que ví lo controlas por PC y softeare dedicado. Interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

Generalmente es asi lento... mas que nada por la temperatura que levanta la fresa, con refrigeración liquida se puede aumentar la velocidad pero para algo casero se complica...


----------



## alexus

no. no siempre es lento, todo depende de los motores y la mecanica que tengamos.

no vamos a comparar [motores pap de impresora + guias de cajon + varilla roscada] con 
[motores pap de 35v, 15k de torque + tornillo sin fin de rosca paso 4 + guias de acero trefilado + casquillos de bronce o rodamiento de bolas alineadas.

hoy tuve un pequeño entredicho con uno de los mecanicos de donde yo trabajo.

porque el estudio cnc y " sabe nada" y  yo de atrevido hice mi maquina. jeje


----------



## Dario

esa es tu maquina? se ve mucho mejor que la mia. esta pidiendo a gritos que la usen jejeje... tenes que ponerla en marcha y subirte un videito.
tacatomon: porlomenos en mi caso es lento, supongo que deve ser por los motores que estoy usando...
he visto que con motores de 200 pasos la cosa se pone mas rapida, asi que supongo que deve ser por eso.
saludos


----------



## alexus

ese es mi cacharrito! jeje 

la verdad, nunca fue usada, solo probada con "controladora a pulsadores".

claro, lo que mas deseo es hecharla a andar. por eso estoy buscando alguna controladora y software confiables. 

para que el movimientos sea rapido tiene que haber buena mecanica, no solo motores!

el husillo, o tornillo sin fin es lo primordial! el te da la velocidad y la precision!

mis motores son de 460 pasos.

¡!


----------



## Dario

esta muy buena, seguramente con esos motores va a volar, vas a tener que hacerte un refugio de plexiglas para no salir herido jajaja    
mira, he visto el video de la cnc de esteca55 y funciona muy bien. yo te recomendaria que uses la interface que propone en su web, no es dificil de hacer y ademas se ve mas elaborada y confiable.
tambien tiene un tutorial de uso del soft que utiliza el en este caso, mach3 que tambien lo podes bajar gratis


----------



## alexus

jejeje, tengo una bolsa de secarropas, es de un pvc grueso! jeje y obvio que la voy a tener en el galpon.

tu que controladora usastes?


----------



## Dario

mira, aca te subo el circuito que utilice, pero al mandar un solo pulso por bobina le falta un poco de fuerza. no es muy bueno para una cnc mas grande.


----------



## alexus

y donde se "une" el lpt con eso?


----------



## Dario

tenes que armar 3 de estos circuitos y conectar el pin STEP y DIRECTION de cada uno al correspondiente pin del lpt. aca te dejo un grafico, cortesia de esteca55
¿te das una idea ahora?


----------



## Gercha

hola atodos, y felicitaciones a los que armaron estos proyectos y a todo la gente que aporto información. Bueno vamos a mi duda, yo necesitaria hacer un cnc bien chico para poder agujerear las placas no mas nada de hacer pista y eso, si que quisiera saber si alguien tiene algo sencillo y barato, no importa que se basico es solamente para agujerear las pcb. 

agradeceria mucho su colaboracion ya que soy nuevo en todo este tema de la electronica


----------



## alexus

ahora si!

gracias che! 

hace dias que no me doy una vuelta por lo de esteca (web).

gercha, es lo mismo, routear o aujerear.


----------



## alexus

por casualidad alguno puede compartir el pdf del post #1?


----------



## rash

*aluxus y d@rio enhorabuena *por la fresadora cuando la terminen suban videos por favor, es algo que me empieza a interesar y cuando tenga algo de tiempo voy a comenzar a buscar materiales reciclados a ver que se puede hacer..

abrazos


----------



## alexus

gracias rash! no tenes que tener apuro. 

un poco hoy, otro poco mañana, otro pasado, y ahi la vas llevando.

te cuento que dario ya tiene video.

yo a la mia no la he podido hacer andar =(....

EDIT 1: disculpen mi impertincencia, pero me he encontrado en la dificultad de no saber que electronica utilizar, por eso recurro a ti d@rio! disculpame!

tenia visto esto: 

http://www.esteca55.com/proye-interfazcnc12.html
http://www.esteca55.com/proye-dvu4a.html

pero no se si me serivira, ya que mis motores son 12v.

me gustaria ver que electronica utilizas.

mil disculpas por a continua molestia!


----------



## Dario

hola alexus.
paramí ayudar a un amigo no es molestia   
mirá, la interface de esteca te va a funcionar perfectamente bien porque la etapa de potencia se puede alimentar con tensiónes desde 4 voltios a 35 voltios, asique la podes alimentar con los 12 voltios necesarios para tus motores sin problemas.
por otra parte, aqui dejo el circuito que utilice para mi cnc junto con una modificacion para exitar los mtores de a dos bobinas, como requiere un stepper unipolar.
espero que te sirva y les sirva a todos   un saludo


----------



## TheLordRayden

wow , yo tambien hare con mis compañeros de clase una cnc , tambien nos estamos guiando exactamente de ese intructable je , que coincidencias , cuando lo tengamos listo vere si pongo información por aca

saludos


----------



## alexus

d@rio, y si aislamos el lpt de la interfaz? con 4N25 va de sobra!

que software usas?? mach3??


----------



## Dario

mmm... podria ser, pero en mi caso asi como esta funciona bien...
el software que utilizo es el Kcam al menos ami me da buen resultado. buscalo con google, se puede descargar gratis. tambien podes usar mach3 que tambien lo podes descargar gratis, lo unico que es un poco mas dificil de configurar pero en esteca55 hay un tutorial que te va a servir para configurarlo.


----------



## alexus

claro... fucniona bien. peeeeero, proteges el lpt!!

yo tuve el kcam y no supe usarlo, una de las causas por la cual la maquina quedo parada!


----------



## Dario

si, es buena idea protejer el lpt. con respecto a la configuracion del kcam, yo aprendi a configurarlo aqui foro.cenece.com :: Ver tema - KCAM Y SU CONFIGURACION CON C4 y parece que aprendi bien porque funciono en el primer intento jejeje.
me dijeron que el mach3 es mas facil, amí no me parece así. 
espero que te sirva el enlace. saludosss


----------



## alexus

tenia uno en dos, muuuuuucho mas simple, contra: mal**tas librerias de equis pe!!

me gusto tu controladora d@rio!!

por ahi tenes el pcb? es que estoy corto de tiempo, y llego cansado para ponerme a diseñar...


----------



## Dario

jajaja... ¿pcb? yo hice mi interface en 3 placas multiproposito. la etapa digital esta hecha en una multiprposito 10X5 Cm y la etapa de potencia en 2 multiprposito 5X5 Cm.   
tengo el pcb de la interface original, si te sirve aqui te lo dejo, tiene toda la información que baje de instructables. saludosss


----------



## alexus

sabes que voy a hacer d@rio? para no llevarme sorpresas, voy a armar el circuito en protoboard, y con los motores fuera...

procurando no dejar falsos contacto.

si todo anda ok, lo llevo a pcb.

lo que no entendi mucho es el duplicador de pasos...

te agradeceria que adjuntaras alguna foto de algun trabajo que hayas hecho!

y el circuito con extensión .lvw, puede ser?

gracias che!


----------



## Dario

hola alexus. me parece buena idea que primero pruebes en un protoboard. de todas formas como te decia, ami me funciono bien. aca te subo un circuito de la interface y un circuito del duplicador de pasos con extensión lw para que puedas ver la diferencia entre la interface normal y la interface con el duplicador. si conoces de motores paso a paso unipolares, debes saber que la secuencia para controlarlos correctamente es: 1+3-3+2-2+4-4+1 y esa es la secuencia que se logra con el duplicador.
con respecto al trabajo hecho con la cnc que me pedis, todavia no he hecho mas que algunas pruebas que no son muy concluyentes pero te puedo asegurar que funciona y muy bien. por ahora la tengo en stand by porque hace un par de dias me quede sin minitorno ya que se le corto uno de los campos del estator asi que ahora tengo que esperar a que me lo reparen...
saludosss


----------



## Dario

bueno, aca subo un pequeño y humilde tutorial de configuracion para Kcam a pedido pedido de los amigos del foro espero que les sirva. 
eneste enlace hay mas información acerca de la cnc que he ido subiendo al foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/yo-tengo-ejercito-robots-vos-cuantos-tenes-23122/


----------



## eduardocastano

hola Dario, me encanta este proyecto, oye vi todas las imagenes y videos del foro que pusiste, ahora tengo una pregunta, con que controlan los motores..? me encantaria que me ayudaras ya que quiero hacer una, sino enseñame la tuya y me dices a ver que tal.. bueno saludos hermano, espero tu respuesta. Bye


----------



## Dario

eduardocastano dijo:


> una pregunta, con que controlan los motores..?


amigo eduardo: si leiste el mensaje #56 de este post te pasaste por alto la imagen del circuito que utilice para hacer funcionar los motores un saludo cordial


----------



## albertog84

salu2 dario muy bueno tu aporte, tengo una duda, que barillas roscadas usaste para tu cnc? y como las acoplaste a los motores? gracias


----------



## Dario

gracias @albertog84 . te cuento que use  una varilla roscada de un grozor de 6mm y un paso de rosca de 1,2mm aproximadamente. para unir el eje de los motores, en el eje X use un trozo de manguera como la que se usa en casa para regar. en el eje Y y Z utilice una doble capa de termocontraible. tambien utilice cianocrilato para pegar las uniones.
si tenes alguna otra duda fijate aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/yo-tengo-ejercito-robots-vos-cuantos-tenes-23122/index2.html doy algunas otras explicaciones del tema.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

hey dario que paso aun espero lo que me ibas a enviar... disculpa las molestias


----------



## Dario

no hay problemas  pasa que mi trabajo es un poco exigente y todavia no he tenido tiempo de terminar el documento que te prometi, pero en cuanto lo termine te lo paso. un saludo y disculpa por la demora.


----------



## eduardocastano

A ok esta bien Dario... bueno cuando puedas me lo mandas. disculpa las molestias


----------



## Dario

hola chicos yo por aqui de nuevo.
aca les dejo un nuevo diseño de la interface cnc basada en el mismo circuito pero en modulos. de esta manera pienso yo, que es mas facil de entender para quienes no estan muy entendidos y solo quieren pasar directamente al montaje. por eso, pongo tambien aqui, un dibujo de como debe quedar la interface conectada una vez terminada. les aseguro que funciona, solo deben mas o menos entender el funcionamiento de los motores de pasos y por eso aca les dejo tambien, un pequeño tutorial de motores de pasos gentileza de todorobot. en el documento rar estan las placas de circuito impreso hechas en pcwizard y los circuitos en livewire.
un saludo y suerte con buestro cnc.


----------



## aguevara

Dario y ya tomaste video de tu cnc en plena accion ??


----------



## Dario

si, tome un video antes de comprar el minitorno haciendo algunas lineas con un boligrafo. aca esta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2y3klB4xVQ  hice un par de pruebas con el minitorno pero despues de un corto uso se quemo su estator y no pude filmarla fresando o cortando como me hubiera gustado. ahora estoy por comprar un mejor minitorno que no se rompa despues de un par de usos.
saludosss


----------



## jorged

bueno y alguien sabe algo sobre las herramientas o puntas e corte para estas fresadoras


----------



## CromeroMVPBqto

Buenas tardes amigos, les escribo desde Venezuela, me a gustado mucho esta pagina y los temas de los foros , mi pregunta es la siguiente: tengo planes de formar una empresa de fabricación de letras corporeas será que puedo hacer una maquina a gran escala con todos los temas aquí discutidos..? Sirven para picar polyfan por ejemplo..? Gracias y me gustaría que me ayudaran a construirla ... saludos.!!


----------



## Dario

hola... mira, esta cnc que construi te va a quedar demasiado chica para lo que la queres. es mas bien un diseño didactico para aprender como funcionan  estas maquinas, pero no sirve para uso industrial. de todas formas, eso no impide que basandote en esta puedas hacer una mas grande y potente. lo unico que necesitarias son tres motores de 400 pasos y una interface mas potente como para manejarlos. 
te recomiendo que investigues mas del tema y que te pases por aca http://www.esteca55.com.ar/Proye-const-01.html ahi hay unos circuitos de interface mas potentes y tambien el diseño de una cnc que se ve mejor para lo que la necesitas.
un saludo cordial


----------



## CromeroMVPBqto

Muchas gracias por responder y  tiene razón voy a investigar y les cuento como me va, les adelanto que voy a estar pasando por aquí para aclarar dudas que tenga, aprovechando sus conocimientos... Trabajo en un taller equipado con maquinarias industriales (Torno de 3 m de bancada, fresadora, taladro de pedestal, tronzadora ect) así que entre ustedes y yo vamos a construir una buena maquina... Saludos


----------



## alexus

axial, etc... 

volvi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dario

CromeroMVPBqto dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder y tiene razón voy a investigar y les cuento como me va, les adelanto que voy a estar pasando por aquí para aclarar dudas que tenga, aprovechando sus conocimientos... Trabajo en un taller equipado con maquinarias industriales (Torno de 3 m de bancada, fresadora, taladro de pedestal, tronzadora ect) así que entre ustedes y yo vamos a construir una buena maquina... Saludos


 
ok, cualquier duda nos consultas. 
¡¡¡hola alexus tanto tiempo!!!


----------



## jorad

D@rio dijo:


> hola alexus.
> paramí ayudar a un amigo no es molestia
> mirá, la interface de esteca te va a funcionar perfectamente bien porque la etapa de potencia se puede alimentar con tensiónes desde 4 voltios a 35 voltios, asique la podes alimentar con los 12 voltios necesarios para tus motores sin problemas.
> por otra parte, aqui dejo el circuito que utilice para mi cnc junto con una modificacion para exitar los mtores de a dos bobinas, como requiere un stepper unipolar.
> espero que te sirva y les sirva a todos   un saludo


Hola Darío, este circuito me sirve para manejarlo con Mach3 o Kcam? Muchas Gracias


----------



## Dario

de hecho yo utilizo Kcam y tambien lo probe con mach3 con buenos resultados. 
saludosss


----------



## electroandres

dario, como andas tanto tiempo?? jajaj hace rato q no andaba por aca
perdon que te hinche un poco, pero recien salgo de vacaciones y me voy a poner con este tema, ahora taba intentando probar exportar los pcb del eagle con el pcb-gcode y no me sale, cuando los pongo en el kcam aparece solo una parte, no me queda entero... 
otra cosita, con que programa hiciste el DARIO que estaba escribiendo la CNC??
desde ya, muchisimas gracias


----------



## Dario

bueno, para hacer las letras primero las escribi en paint y las guarde como bmp. despues, las abri con el corel trace, las vectorice y las guarde en formato dxf.
despues use un programa que se llama Ace para convertir el dxf a cnc y asi poder abrirlo con kcam para cortarlo. al programita Ace.exe lo podes descargar desde aqui
con respecto al eagle te aviso que genera varios archivos. el que tenes que usar creo que es el que termina en .bot . si no te funciona es porque no esta configurado el pcb gcode, busca un tutorial para configurar el pcb gcode. creo que aca en el foro hay uno, usa el buscador.
saludosss


----------



## electroandres

gracias dario por tu respuesta, ayer probe con otro programa. el mach3. ... y con el mismo archivo tengo toda l placa :S
es solo con el kcam... me debe faltar configurarlo no??


----------



## Dario

no creo, ¿estas seguro que configuraste el pcb gcode? porque el kcam lo abre sin problemas aun sin configurarlo (al kcam).


----------



## electroandres

si, lo puse en el mach 3 y esta perfecto el pcb... y si lo pongo en el kcam me falta la mayoria


----------



## Dario

mmm... ¿podrias subir una imagen de como sale el pcb en kcam?


----------



## electroandres

dario, aca te dejo la imagen, te mostre el circuito en el mach como es y como se ve en el kcam


----------



## Dario

que raro... fijate que pasa presionando la tecla all de la barra zoom tools y si podes subi el archivo del pcb en Gcode


----------



## electroandres

el zoom no hace nada 
aca te mando el archivo


----------



## Dario

algo esta mal con tu Kcam porque amí me sale asi: pdmi Kcam esta configurado por defecto en todo menos la configuracion de los ejes, las entradas de step y direccion y la escala.)


----------



## electroandres

si no es tanta molestia, me podes suvir el archivo de copnfiguracion del kcam (.ini si no me equivoco) que puse la de default pero sigue igual


----------



## Dario

supongo que te referis a este archivo


----------



## electroandres

supongo que ese es el que tengo mal, ahora lo pongo y te digo 

no sirbio, pero igual gracias.
Uso el mach3 y ya fue


----------



## Dario

ok, pero el mach es un poco mas dificil de configurar... de todas formas te recomendaria que reinstales el Kcam, talvez no se instalo bien. otra cosa: ¿tu sistema operativo es win XP no?
saludosss


----------



## electroandres

si, windows xp sp3


----------



## electroandres

perdon que te moleste devuelta, el kcam ya lo hice andar, lo reinstale y lo registre (cosa que podia ser el motivo del porq no andaba XD)
Ahora tenia una duda con tu circuito que vos una vez postiaste, me puse a configurar el mach y me pide Step pin# dir pin# (asi para el eje "x" "y" y "Z")
quisiera saber que pines son cada uno del puerto paralelo si es posible...
perdoname que te moleste tanto XD

edit: no me des bola, ya lo resolvi, la pata que va al u/d es DIR y la pata que va a > es step (en el esquema


----------



## Dario

fijate, en este recuadro sale la posicion de pines del DB25 con su respectiva funcion.
solo interesan los pines de paso y direccion y el pin 10 como e stop (parada de emergencia).
aca hay un tutorial de configuracion del mach3 http://www.esteca55.com.ar/tuto-01.html.
saludosss.


Ver el archivo adjunto 22331


----------



## electroandres

justo ayer vi ese video y por eso te pregunte, el tema es que no sabia si el circuito de esteca55 estaba igual que el de instructable (o tu edit)
El pulsador para E stop tiene que ser normalmente abierto conectado a masa o vcc (5v)?


----------



## Dario

el Estop se puede configurar desde el mach o Kcam para normalmte abierto o normalmte cerrado, asi tambien como el numero de pin. y si, cualquiera sea la interface, instructables, esteca o la mia, son compatibles en los pines mas importantes que son: *step y direccion.*
saludosss


----------



## crazzprimero

Hola alguien me recomienda un circuito que hagas de controladora de motores pap unipolares que sea facil de armar y y pueda usar con visual basic Gracias un Salu2 a todos.


----------



## fernandoae

Algo mas? 
En Google hay.... miles... millones... 
Ademas la queres por puerto paralelo, serie o usb?


----------



## crazzprimero

Quiero algo facil de armar por puerto paralelo y sin microcontroladores quiero algo qu sea facil por que no se mucho electronica

Errar es humano, ........... es divino -
La duda es un vicio mas - Te mando un beso enorme


----------



## fernandoae

La de stk55 es relativamente sencilla... http://www.esteca55.com.ar/ y no lleva microntroladores. Te puede orientar en el tema 
Yo tengo ganas de armar una tmb, estoy viendo si consigo algun eje de acero... en cuanto al tema del soft realmente no tengo mucha idea... veremos mas adelante..


----------



## crazzprimero

voy a hacer un soft para controlar una cnc puedo ayudarte con eso

esa lleva pic...


----------



## Dario

amigo @crazzprimero:
la interface cnc que yo propongo, no lleva microcontroladores y en el mensaje #56 y #74 he subido tanto el circuito como los pcb y la forma de interconectarlos. esta interface puede usarse con cualquier soft que saque los pulsos necesarios para manejar los pines de step y direccion respectivamente, asi que si diseñas tu propio soft respeando los pines de salida del lpt va a funcionar 10 puntos.
saludosss.


----------



## fernandoae

crazzprimero dijo:


> voy a hacer un soft para controlar una cnc puedo ayudarte con eso
> esa lleva pic...


 Yo decia que no conozco muy bien los soft existentes... pero es lo de menos...
Una pregunta... realmente hace falta una interfaz? o sea.. en el lpt tenemos 12 salidas, justo como para los 3 motores y 5 entradas para finales de carrera... obvio que cada uno con su driver correspondiente.


----------



## Dario

por aqui hay algo asi http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/electro01.html
lo unico que no es compatible con Kcam ni mach3


----------



## kal00

Hola d@rio, ya tendrás un video de la CNC de Instructables andando? Tengo ganas de construirla y quisiera ver como te quedo, y que tal en la fabricacion de PCB's? Gracias!


----------



## Dario

en el post #36 de este tema puse un video de la cnc dibujando unas letras. por ahora la tengo en stby porque todavia no me hice tiempo para llevar el minitorno a reparar...
vere si en estas vacaciones lo llevo para que me lo arreglen 
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

Dario como estas amigo. oye te he estado esperando a ver si me enseñas sobre el g-code... bueno espera a tu respuesta


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo tanto tiempo... ¿que te hace falta saber sobre el gcode? ¿como se genera?


----------



## eduardocastano

si, ahorita ando en eso, ya que estoy esperando los motores, ando practicando con el Mach3 pero tengo un problemita, los circulos no me salen, solo los cuadrados. El KCAM no he podido meter la imagen por eso estoy usando el Mach3. Bueno gracias Dario espera tu respuesta


----------



## Dario

que programa estas usando para hacer los circuitos (pcb´s)?


----------



## eduardocastano

no, no estoy haciendo pcb solo una imagen que tengo que agarre para la practica.oye no te puedes conectar al msn para hablar mejor..?


----------



## Dario

jaja disculpa lei mal. enves de circulos lei circuitos jajaja. fijate en el post #86, ahi le explique a electroandres como hice las letras del video, es el mismo procedimiento para hacer dibujos. proba asi avér que pasa.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok, esta bien dejame fijarme... 

me falta descargar el corel trace para poder vectorizarlo, yo tengo es corel drown y autocad 14. pero ese auto cad no lo se usar mucho. me imagino que primero hay que vectorizarlo para poder convertirlo


----------



## electroandres

encontre un programa genial y muy facil de usar para hacer dibujos letras y todo lo que quieras (con un poco de dedicacion obio) se llama artcam.. pruebenlo ta genial


----------



## eduardocastano

creo que ya lo habia escuchado pero ya lo buscare a ver que tal es.


----------



## eduardocastano

hola dario como estas... oye me preguntaba que circuito me recomiendas para motores bipolares modelo Nema 23 de 400 oz. son los que ando por comprar y quiero empezar ya a crear el circuito...


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale Dario donde andas metido que te ando buscando.... cuando puedas respondeme, es que tengo unos planos para un circuito para conectar unos motores NEMA 23 400oz bipolares y queria saber si ese circuito esta bien...


----------



## Dario

podes subir el circuito asi lo veo?
disculpa por no contestar, es que no me queda tiempo para navegar jeje... 
saludosss


----------



## JOSIAN

muy bueno los proyectos y utiles para los talleres pequeños  felicidades por el aporte gracias


----------



## eduardocastano

Hey Dario mejor te voy a enviar los documentos que tengo para tu correo y asi lo ves mejor...


----------



## Dario

ok los espero. pero seria mejor si los compartes aqui en el foro 
saludosss


----------



## mrodriguez

Hola 

Soy de mexico y quiero hacer asi como ustedes mi procpio cnc ya descargue los pcb que pusiero pero tengo una duda los motores que estan usando son bipolar o unipolar

Att
Mario Rodriguez

Culiacan Sinaloa Mexico


----------



## Dario

los motores son unipolares.
saludosss


----------



## mrodriguez

Tengo unas preguntas mas 

Puedo sustituir el IC 4516B por 74LS145 BCD-TO-DECIMAL DECODER/DRIVER y el 4028B por 74LS191 UP/DOWN BINARY COUNTER

por que da la casualidad que a qui en mexicono hay estos circuito.

otra posibilidad abra de que me puedas vender los circuitos, los placas y enviarlas hasta mexico???


----------



## Dario

diras el IC 4516B por 74LS191 UP/DOWN BINARY COUNTER y el 4028B por 
74LS145 BCD-TO-DECIMAL DECODER/DRIVER. si pensas hacer tu propio diseñode pcb, si. pero si pensas sustituir directamente los ci en el pcb que subi, me parece que no tienen la misma posicion de pines asi que no creo que funcionen. enviar los pcbs y los c.i. ...mmm... me parece que te conviene comprarlos en una tienda online.
saludosss


----------



## zxeth

Si alguien desea tener un cnc en la casa lo mejor que pueden hacer es comprarla. Claro se gastan unos 25000 u$s mas pero es "totalmente" exacta, en el orden del 0,001mm claro. La fresadora casera tiene alrededor de 1mm de exactitud si es en el tamaño de 15 cm por 15cm, imaginence en 30cm x 30cm, serian 2 mm. seria un gasto innecesario de plata, si quieren solo hacer pcbs les recomiendo hacerce una picina que tenga alrededor de 4 o 5 cm de ancho y lo llenan con percloruro ferrico y le ponen algo que tire aire por debajo y un calentador de tipo induccion (resistencia) para calentarlo y eso les va a salir mucho mas barato que un cnc sin sentido, y para mecanizado imaginence que no les sirve para nada de nada, el mecanizado mas bruto es de 0,1mm practicamente. no pierdan tiempo y plata al dope y decidan no hacerlo como yo. Yo estube ahi nomas de comprar todo para hacer un cnc y cuando estaba por comprar me di cuenta de lo inutil que era y decidi no hacerlo


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale Dario como estas amigo... oye necesito saber como hacer una fuente para los circuitos y motores.... vi que tiene que de 24Volt y 10 Amp


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo. bueno, no se si te referis a la cnc de esteca. el amperaje de la fuente, depende del consumo que tengan los motores, supongo que los 24 amper deben ser para unos motores bien grandes porque por lo general con 3 amper basta. para hacer una fuente de 24 volt, compras un transformador de unos 18 volt de alterna del amperaje que necesites y luego lo mandas a un puente rectificador en conjunto con unos capacitores de al rededor de 4700ufx35 volt y ya tenes la fuente lista.

para el amigo zxeth:
no se que conocimientos tengas hacerca del tema cnc pero, te cuento que con buenos materiales como po ejemplo: rulemanes y guias de acero, se puede hacer un cnc casero con una exactitud de milesimas de mmts. en cuanto al diseño de esta cnc, te cuento que es solo con fines didacticos y no industriales ya que con un cnc de 30x30 como este, no se puede hacer trabajos de alta precision. de todas formas yo, con este cnc antes de la rotura del minitorno, he cortado piezas redondas y rectangulares con un error muy parecido a cero, a pesar de que los motores son de 48 pasos nada mas.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

oye no son 24 amper son 10 amper, y es la sumatoria de 3 motores que cada uno consume 3 amp


----------



## Dario

jaja... tenes razon, lei mal jajaja... es que ya estoy medio dormido.
a menos que estes frezando una pieza 3d, segun tengo entendido, solo vas a usar los motores X e Y por lo que el consumo seria en teoria 6 amper. el eje Z, solo se usa para levantar y posar la herramienta asi que lo dejamos de lado. de todas formas me parece que no necesita tanto amperaje. deberias preguntarle a esteca que es el diseñador, cuales son las especificaciones exactas de la fuente que lleva. ¿o eso es lo que dice el circuito???


----------



## eduardocastano

ellos no dicen nada amigo... solo he hecho los patrones de los cicuitos a vista y con unos programas de edicion de circuitos...


----------



## Dario

ok, mañana te averiguo bien como es la fuente que tenes que hacer y te paso las especificaciones aqui en el foro. 
saludosss amigo mio.


----------



## eduardocastano

muchisimas gracias amigo.... nos vemos... bye


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo. aca te dejo un pcb para la fuente del cnc y de paso te dejo lo que me contesto esteca.

esteca- Hola

Para la interfaz uso 16V 2A

Para los drievrs depende cual uses, los bipolaresmios los uso en 38V y el total de la corriente de la suma de todos los motores por face.

Si queres para esos motores tengo para ofrecete drivers bip de 5A, los de 2a de la pagina te quedan cortos.

saludos
-- 
________________________________

Esteban Castell

www.esteca55.com.ar ----
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

al parecer, esteca nos dice que hay que sumar la corriente que consume cada  fase del motor. yo con mi cnc use una fuente de pc. claro que mis motores son de 12volt pero, con eso fue suficiente y funciono sin problemas.
el pcb que te paso, lleva un trafo de 18V y el amperaje que te sea necesario. tiene una salida de 24VCC para los motores, y una salida de 5VCC para la etapa digital. espero que te sea util.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

hey Dario gracias por la información... veré el documento y te dire que tal

Epale Dario ya vi el PBC, esta bueno. Ahora me pregunto yo, por que las fuentes que venden ellos son tan grandes..? osea fisicamente...


----------



## Dario

la verdad, no tengo idea. vos decis las fuentes que vende esteca? no le he prestado atencion a eso... mira, ami me parece que siempre que la etapa digital se alimente de 5VCC y los motores con la tension y la corriente que requeren, todo va a funcionar bien. aveces me pregunto lo mismo: ¿porque mi montaje se ve distinto en comparacion con la complejidad de los otros, siendo que ambos cumplen las mismas especificaciones??? es algo a lo que todavia no le he encontrado respuesta en mis 15 años de carrera.
saldosss


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok. jejeje bueno esta bien Dario, Un abrazo amigo y gracias por todo. estamos en contacto entonces..


----------



## Dario

ok seguimos en contacto


----------



## eduardocastano

epale Dario de nuevo yo.. oye queria saber si hay alguna manera de cambiar la conexion del interface de puerto paralelo a puerto usb


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Dario. oye estaba montando la fuente en el protoboard pero para rectificar el voltaje estoy usando diodos en vez de un puente rectificador y me tropiezo con que el voltaje de salida me sube de 18 Volt a 30 Volt.... me podrias decir por que si sabes... otra cosita el regulador tampoco me esta funcionando bien...


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo. si el transformador que estas usando es de 18 v alterna y hacemos el siguiente calculo, 18 X 1.41 - 1.4 deverias tener una salida de 23.98 volt de continua 
¿estas seguro de que el trafo que estas usando es de 18volt? por los diodos, no deberias tener problemas mientras el puente este bien hecho. y por el 7805 fijate que estes poniendolo en la posicion correcta.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

epale si Dario, me estoy dando cuenta que el papel que trae el transformador pegado dice que es de 18 volt, pero le pego el multimetro y marca 24 volt.

Hey Dario me parece que es por el tipo de diodo que cambia el voltaje, puse otros diodos que saque de un dvd de casa que estaba malo que eran los que rectificaban el voltaje y lo medi y marcaba 20.9 Volt...


----------



## Dario

¿y los 24 voltios son de alterna? osea, ¿eso te da el trafo sin conectar el rectificador?


----------



## eduardocastano

sip... son 24 volt alterna...

me parece que que el transformador tambien sube a 24 Volt. por que lo estoy enchufando a la pared y allu el voltaje marca 126 en vez de 110... pero lo que no se es por que aumenta mas despues que lo rectifico


----------



## eduardocastano

epale Dario, logre bajar el voltaje con una resistencia, te explico. El voltaje del transformador aumenta por que el voltaje de entrada no es 110 sino mas... por eso la salida aumenta tambien, en cambio que si el voltaje de entrada fuese de 110 su salida se fuese de 18 volt... de paso en protector de la pc aumenta el voltaje tambien... pero bueno ya logre bajarlo con una resistencia....


----------



## Dario

ok, espero te de buenos resultados lo de la resistencia.


----------



## eduardocastano

epale dario, lo de la resistencia no me sirve.. por que le conecto el regulador y el voltaje baja mucho. jejeje. lo que tengo que hacer es tratar de trabajar con el voltaje de la pared que marca 119... ya me func bien, jejeje

lo que si me di cuenta es que el voltaje de salida del transformador aumenta despues de la rectificacion 6 volts mas, osea el secundario del transfor.. marca 18 AC y despues que entra a los diodos marca 24 DC


----------



## Dario

claro, eso es normal... si aplicas el calculo que te pase anteriormente en el post #148 te da que teniendo una entrada de 18 voltios alterna, despues de rectificarla te salen exactamente, 23.98voltios de continua.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

sip.-.. ahora el detalle es que aca en mi pais el voltaje varia mucho... seguro eso me traera problemas, tendre que comprar un ups o algo que me mantenga el voltaje. Oye otra cosita, el transformador que tengo trae en el secundario 5 cables (2 azules, 2 Rojos, 1 Negro) los rojos son 18v, uno azul es 6v, el otro azul es 0v y el negro es 0v, queria saber si puedo agarrar el azul que marca 6v para los integrados en vez de usar un regulador 7806 por ejemplo...


----------



## Dario

puede ser pero a la salida vas a tener que usar un regulador si o si porqe el voltaje final sera de 7.06 voltios de continua.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

aaa... cierto tienes razon... jejeje olvidaba el calculo.... lo decia para usar los otros lados del transfor para no cargar una sola linea. Bueno te cuento que aun no he podido hacer los circuitos de asteca ya que los integrados son algo caros... cuando pueda los comprare... por ahora estoy haciendo los circuitos que tu me dijiste para los motores pequeños unipolares, vere su hago el cnc para hacer los PBC de los circuitos de asteca para que queden bien... y bueno la fuentes tambien la estoy haciendo ya. aunque me falta algo que no consegui en una tienda que visite, sera el lunes que los busque en otra.... bueno saludos Dario y disculpa tanta molestia....


----------



## Dario

saludos amigo. cualquier duda ya sabes...
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

Un abrazo amigaso... gracias por todo.


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale Dario como estas amigo, oye te cuento que no consigo un integrado, el L297. Lo he buscado por todos lados y nada....


----------



## ulimar7813

hola a todos les cuento q*UE* estoy por armar un cnc tengo todo casi cocinado e*XC*epto *POR* q*UE* tengo un problemilla mi noteboock solo tiene salidas usb alguien tiene algun circuito de controladores usb


----------



## alexus

usa el buscador, en caso de no encontrar lo que deseas, crea un tema nuevo.

Asi nos distorcionamos este.

saludos y a las ordenes.


----------



## electroandres

creo q*UE* hay conversores usb -> paralelo, habria que buscar


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en una casa de electronica los vi por 40 mangos, si no me fallo la vista


----------



## alexus

desde ya te digo que esos adaptadores no sirven.

ni usb-lpt, ni usb-serial.


----------



## rafaelcarrizo

hola que tal tengo una consulta: estoy queriendo hacer una impresora de pcb pero que en vez de imprimir los frezze,la placa saldria por donde sale el papel y queria hacer algo para retardar el mecanismo de la impresora para que la frezza pueda comer,mi consulta es si es biable hacer esto y como puedo hacer el sistema de retardo, con pic u otra idea gracias


----------



## renyklever

BUenas noches Dario, 

Ante todo un cordial saludo desde venezuela tengo ya un par de semanas viendo este tema, y me parecio tan interesante que ya arme mi driver, 

funciono perfecto, pero tengo un pequeño detalle,

No se hasta donde puede llegar,

Podrias indicarme por este medio, cual es la mayor capacidad que se le puede cargar en voltios y Amp. y cual en la capacidad de motores mas grandes que puedo colocar.

espero poder contar con tu ayuda.

Saludos y Gracias de Antemano.

renyk


----------



## Dario

hola a todos.
rafael: te recomiendo que busques con google, hay varios proyectos de ese tipo, inclusive creo que en el foro hay algo del tema.
amigo renyklever: la interface se puede alimentar con hasta 16 volt. la carga no estoy bien seguro pero, creo que se aguanta unos 2 o tres amper. y los motores podes usar unos de hasta 400 pasos que son unos de los mas veloces.
saludosss


----------



## rafaelcarrizo

muchas gracias D@rio no encontre lo que nesesitaba pero encontre algo parecido


----------



## renyklever

Gracias dario, algo adicional para no molestar mucho, si mis tres motores dicen que cada uno es de 2.3 voltios y 1.8 amp, 

pregunto, si le coloco una fuente fija de 16 votios y 2 amp. podria quemarse los motores o la fuente, o es que el driver distribuye los voltios y le da a cada uno lo que corresponde, o lo mejor es colocarle una fuente de 5 voltios y 2 amp, 

y por ultimo, con este voltaje y amperaje crees que tenga un buen rendimiento en desplace, cuanto es lo mas fuerte y rapido que lograste con la tuya,

saludos

renyk


----------



## electroandres

tienes que colocarle la tension correspondiente, no mas. Si le pones mas vas a generar mas corriente, la cual no va a soportar el bobinado interno del motor y se va a cortar seguramente, o sino se quema el transistor que maneja la polarizacion adecuada del motor.


----------



## renyklever

Hola chicos buenas noches, al fin consegui la fuente que necesitaba, 12 voltios 3 amp, la coloque y funciona bien, con buena potencia, pero me ocurre algo, el motor en Z  me tiembla bastante, cual podria ser la causa.

por otro lado,  este driver es para motores de 5 o 6 cables que se llevan a 5, pero y si tengo un par de buenos motores de 4 cables, como hago para conectarlos, son mejor que los demas, 

gracias


----------



## Dario

hola. el problema del eje Z puede ser una mala coneccion de los cables del motor.
los motores de 4 cables, son bipolares y no se pueden conectar en la interface. para eso necesitas un interface para motores bipolares.
saludosss


----------



## renyklever

Hola dario que tal, te comento que tenias razon con el eje Z, era mala conexion. gracias, tengo algo mas,

hoy logre armar la mesa, y dio sus primeros pasos la maquina, pero ahora me ocurre lo siguiente.

1.- Tengo poca fuerza en los motores, si veloces son con poca fuerza y si les pongo fuerza se comportan muy lentos.

2.- Toda configuracion que le coloco al eje X se le pasa automaticamente a los otros ejes, no logro separar las configuraciones, asi las escriba por separado siempre son iguales al eje X.

3.- Por ultimo compre unos motores paso a paso (no de impresora ni de fotocopiadora), especiales paso a paso, pero se comportan igual segun el caso nro 1 arriba enumerado.

Tendras alguna manera de sacarle un poco mas de rendimiento a esta tarjeta que ya hice a traves de alguna configuracion o tengo que modificarle algo fisicamente para tener mas torque?

Gracias de antemano por todo,

saludos

renyk


----------



## Dario

bueno, para darle mas fuerza a los motores, intercala este circuito entre las resistencias de 100 ohm y las bases de los transistores. lo que se logra con esto, es exitar el motor de a dos bobinas y por lo tanto, se logra mas fuerza.
saludosss.


----------



## renyklever

Muy buena tu sugerencia dario, gracias, pero y que me estara pasando que el eje x controla velocidad y fuerza de los demas ejes, asi los configures por separado,

gracias de nuevo

renyk


----------



## renyklever

cual es el codigo de los diodos en esta intercalacion, y porque en otra respuesta tu sugerencia es diferente, o es la misma pero con otra configuraciopn, gracias por todo.

saluds

renyk

Ver el archivo adjunto 22454


----------



## Barry Lyndon

zxeth dijo:


> Si alguien desea tener un cnc en la casa lo mejor que pueden hacer es comprarla. Claro se gastan unos 25000 u$s mas pero es "totalmente" exacta, en el orden del 0,001mm claro. La fresadora casera tiene alrededor de 1mm de exactitud si es en el tamaño de 15 cm por 15cm, imaginence en 30cm x 30cm, serian 2 mm. seria un gasto innecesario de plata, si quieren solo hacer pcbs les recomiendo hacerce una picina que tenga alrededor de 4 o 5 cm de ancho y lo llenan con percloruro ferrico y le ponen algo que tire aire por debajo y un calentador de tipo induccion (resistencia) para calentarlo y eso les va a salir mucho mas barato que un cnc sin sentido, y para mecanizado imaginence que no les sirve para nada de nada, el mecanizado mas bruto es de 0,1mm practicamente. no pierdan tiempo y plata al dope y decidan no hacerlo como yo. Yo estube ahi nomas de comprar todo para hacer un cnc y cuando estaba por comprar me di cuenta de lo inutil que era y decidi no hacerlo


Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones a Dario por su altruismo al compartir sus proyectos con los usuarios de esta pagina.En lo personal,no la hare,pues,pertenezco al rebaño comodo que prefiere comprar lo ya hecho y probado,pero,sin foristas pacientes y dispuestos a compartir sus conocimientos e inquietud profesional, como lo ha demostrado Dario,esta excelente pagina no tendria razon de existir.-Muchas Gracias Dario,foristas como tu hacen aun mas interesante esta pagina.-


----------



## demianel

Buenas gente. Muy interezante el proyecto. Me gustaria emprenderlo, más para una fabricación en serie de PCB's. Aúnque sea 5 o 6 por día. Bueno antes que nada les cuento que trabajo en un taller de bobinados y reparaciones en general de motores eléctricos. La crisis nos afecta, dado que en dos semanas trabaje 2 días (lamentablemente cobro por día). Bueno mi idéa es emprender algún proyecto para tener otro ingreso. 
Mi pregunta: ¿Puedo fabricar alguna fresa cnc casera con motores reciclados de impresoras para PCB's?
La idéa es que el área de trabajo sea algo de 250*250mm no mas (mi necesidad serían placas de 200*200mm maximo). ¿Es conveniente algo más grande?
Según ustedes ¿Podré construir PCB's con algun integrado? A lo sumo algún tl084 o TDA's, no tan ambisiosos jeje.
Desde ya muy agradecido por ser parte de este foro.
He notado la presencia de "genios" y me pone muy feliz que sea así.
Un abrazo y siempre gracias.


----------



## lubeck

> Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones a Dario por su altruismo al compartir sus proyectos con los usuarios de esta pagina.



 Yo no lo veo como altruismo, si una manera honorable de dar algo de lo que recibimos de esta comunidad..... y no nada mas recibir....

 Felicidades Dario.....   
 mis respetos....

*Demiael:*




> Mi pregunta: ¿Puedo fabricar alguna fresa cnc casera con motores reciclados de impresoras para PCB's?



Si tienes mucha paciencia... si....
sabes algo de computacion....



> ¿Es conveniente algo más grande?



entre mas grande , mas se complica....



> Según ustedes ¿Podré construir PCB's con algun integrado? A lo sumo algún tl084 o TDA's, no tan ambisiosos



esto no lo entendi.... je

Saludos


----------



## demianel

Buenas "lubeck". Si, actualmente estoy estudiando ing. informartica (2 año practicamente). Claro, yo la quiero simplemente para fabricar PCB's. Esa pregunta la hacia, por el tema de presición de la cnc. Mi idéa en general es frabricar "modulos a medida" y darle un toque profesional y aumentar un poco la producción, dado q las hago con el metodo de la "planchita". Lo que me consume mucho tiempo, acordate que debo estudiar (por esto es que no busco otro empleo, en donde estoy me dan posibilidades para estudiar y cursar).
Para no irme tanto pregunto, la presición de la fresa cnc ¿Me permitirá, el día de mañana, poder hacer PCB's para aplicarles un integrado?
No sé, se me ocurre un circuito de un amplificador con un TDA2005, ¿Podré fresar las pistas sin ningún inconveniente?
Has sido muy amable, se te agradece.
Saludos
PD: la paciencia me sobra, lastima el capital jeje.


----------



## lubeck

> Podré fresar las pistas sin ningún inconveniente?



no.... la fresadora normalmente se usa para hacer los orificios de las PCB...
eso de hacer las pistas seria muy tardado y no te quedaria nada profesional....

si quieres las pistas lo mas pofesionales utiliza el metodo serigrafico o venden un liquido fotosensible...

saludos...


----------



## demianel

No es por ofender tus conocimientos, pero he visto videos , como ser de esteca55 con muy buenos resultados. Te comento mi amigo, si la fresa tarda pero no necesita de mi presencia me encanta la idéa. Dado que me da tiempo para estudiar como por ejemplo. Mi pregunta iba ¿puedo conseguir con este metodo una distancia de 1mm entre pistas como por ejemplo? ¿Esto varia por la herramienta que utilice?
Desde ya sigo muy agradecido.
Saludos


----------



## lubeck

> No es por ofender tus conocimientos, pero he visto videos , como ser de esteca55 con muy buenos resultados.



No no es ninguna ofensa.... al contrario... te agradezco que me hagas ver mis errores...



> ¿puedo conseguir con este metodo una distancia de 1mm entre pistas como por ejemplo?



es donde yo iba.... puedes sacarla con una fresa milimetrica, si las hay de carburo... pero... que pasara cuando se les acabe el filo? sacara la misma calidad?
yo compre fresas de carburo con un costo de 5usd cada una.... convendra el metodo?

busca el metodo serigrafico y te daras cuenta que la calidad podria ser mayor... y mas barato...


saludos...


----------



## demianel

Bueno mi amigo, veré las opciones. Por mi parte nunca usé ese metodo (ni sé muy bien como es) pero estoy seguro que por el foro lo encontrare. Otra de las cosas que me interesa lo de la fresa es tambien buscarle otra aplicación (algún curro más para sobrellevar la crisis jeje). Dado como puede ser en haciendo piezas raras o cosas por el estilo. No sé, ampliar las posibilidades.
Otro punto que no habria que descartar seria a la hora de perforar la placa. Por eso creo que lo veo conveniente (sumale un poco de capricho jeje). Tambien la posibilidad de ver como funciona y tener un "hijito" por el cual sentirse orgulloso. Sé que uno siempre útiliza ayuda o idéas de la gente, pero uno lo siente propio, por más que no sea así. Por eso nunca me canso de agradecer a gente como ustedes que hacen de simples idéas algo posible.
Una vez me dijo un hombre sabio, "siempre sentate al lado del inteligente, pero no te olvides del burro, porque este a su manera ya lo hizo". Por esto cuenten conmigo siempre, talvez no les pueda decir como se hace, pero por ahi como no se debe. jeje.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

> Bueno mi amigo, veré las opciones. Por mi parte nunca usé ese metodo (ni sé muy bien como es) pero estoy seguro que por el foro lo encontrare.



Si quieres hacer varias y te conviene mandalas a serigrafiar donde hagan tarjetas de presentacion o de invitacion o imprentas...... no creo que te cobren mucho...

yo compre lo basico para hacerlo yo mismo y ya me quedan bien bonitas... al principio si se batalla pero cuando se consigue.... como dices uno se enorgullese.....

mira este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/



> Otro punto que no habria que descartar seria a la hora de perforar la placa. Por eso creo que lo veo conveniente (sumale un poco de capricho jeje). Tambien la posibilidad de ver como funciona y tener un "hijito" por el cual sentirse orgulloso. Sé que uno siempre útiliza ayuda o idéas de la gente, pero uno lo siente propio, por más que no sea así. Por eso nunca me canso de agradecer a gente como ustedes que hacen de simples idéas algo posible.



Eso que ni que.... yo automatice un torno y al verlo funcionar solito, estaba que no cabia en mi de felicidad... ahora quiero hacer una fresadora CNC de 3mts x1.5mts pero so esta bien dificil y cara la parte mecanica asi que voy poco a poco....

para perforar si te lo recomiendo...... el perforar uno por uno es bien latoso... y si como dices hay otras aplicaciones.... 



> "siempre sentate al lado del inteligente, pero no te olvides del burro, porque este a su manera ya lo hizo".



lindo pensamiento...... 
---------------------------------------------------
si tienes dudas....
 por aqui andamos para dar nuestras experiencias..... 

saludos


----------



## demianel

Muchas gracias. Estamos en contacto. Un abrazo.


----------



## renyklever

Hola dario, de vuelta por aqui, podrias ayudarme en algo,

tengo un socio que compro una 
Toshiba TB6560 Stepper Driver 

aqui puedes ver el video de la misma,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFXMd1y93iE&feature=related

claro esta no es esa, pero tiene un detalle, hemos leido en internet que es comun, suin embargo pregunto, por si acaso,

justo detras de donde se enchufa la corriente los dos diodos que reciben el positivo, se caliente de una forma barbara, se pueden tocar con los dedos, pero lo caliente es tal que sino los quitas te quemas, le hemos colocado una fuente de 12V 3.5 Amp y se calienta, los bajamos a 12V y 1Amp y no tienen fuerza los motores, luego le regulamos con otra fuente a 8 V 2 Amp asi funcionan mas o menos los motores, pero sigue calentandose, 

Pregunto, sera normal un diodo caliente, no es el diodo de los motores, sino el de entrada de corriente a la tarjeta.

espero me puedas ayudar, gracias por todo/

por cierto estoy modificando la tarjeta que hice con los cambios indicados,

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

mientras te contesta dario 
te suguiero que busques los datos de los motores que usas.... todos tienen su voltaje y amperaje de consumo... su torque... pasos etc....

dependiendo de eso es la alimentacion.....

para los motores a pasos si hay fichas tecnicas...

saludos....


----------



## Dario

hola renyk.
la verdad, no conozco esa tarjeta pero el diodo al que te referis, es posible que caliente debido a que los motores presentan mucha carga para la misma. en algunos casos, suele ser normal. yo recomiendo que la usen con confianza y que si tienen algun problema hagan el correspondiente reclamo al que la vendio.
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

Opino lo mismo.... normalmente hay calentamientos con el uso de motores a pasos incluso hay motores con disipadores integrados.... 


pero si te recomiendo que revises la fichas porque he notado que si se excede la capacidad pierden fuerza permanentemente los motores...


ahora con esos datos y los datos del controlador puedes determinar si efectivamente podria ser normal


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Para aportar algo al CNC que pronto espero poder armarme un maquinita de prueba:
http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/index.html acá un señor de jujuy armó junto a los alumnos una CNC de bajo coste para uso educativo con soft de código abierto hecho en VB 6.0. 
Este soft junto con la electrónica podrían ser modificados para hacerlos funcionar con algo más grande y poder comunicarnos mediante el puerto USB.


----------



## renyklever

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, comento

Los diodos que se calientan son los de entrada de energia, es decir, donde conecto la fuente, despues esta pasa a los diodos y luego al resto de la tarjeta, no son los de salida a los motores, adicional a esto dario, comento que no hay garantia ya que la misma fue importada desde china,

que tan normal pueden ser los calentamientos de diodos, seran hasta el grado de no poder tocarse,

Los motores son de 3.5V 2.8 Amp.

gracias de nuevo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

> que tan normal pueden ser los calentamientos de diodos, seran hasta el grado de no poder tocarse,



mira yo lo que haria, en caso de no tener los datos de los motores, insisto, que son los que van a hacer que se calienten o no los diodos, checaria de cuantos amperes son esos diodos, y si andan por menos de 2 amper tendria cuidado y no creo que sea normal porque andarian muy al limite...

si andan por mas de 2 ampers yo pensaria que es algo mas o menos normal....

pero no meteria las manos al fuego por ese razonamiento....

saludos...


----------



## orlandogr70

buena, Dario soy nuevo en esto compre una cnc ya armada pero los motores son bipolares de 2,8 voltios y de 1,68 amp el codigo es 42BYG47-401AFH 1,68A 1.8°  me gustaria que e ayudara la circuiteria de alimentacion ya que en los comentarios anteriores hablan de solo motores unipolares


----------



## lubeck

Tu cnc ya cuenta con la tarjeta controladora? o estan los puros motores?


----------



## demianel

Muy buenas gente. Les comento que estoy decidido a fabricar la "CNC"; inspirado en la "profesional de esteca55". Mi intención, como dije antes, es para sacarle el provecho a toda oportunidad que se me presente (todo curro jeje). Como estudiante que soy, tube la suerte de recibir la beca nacional para tecnicatura en informática. Con lo cual, deseo invertirlo en algo productivo (y no como mis compañeros en notebook's, que creo que con esto llegaría igual a comprarla; obvio, con el tiempo).
Recibo todo tipo de criticas al respecto y sobre todo, en lo posible, algún asesoramiento para la fabricación de dicha máquina. Como ser tipo de motores PaP, Driver's, interfáz y demás.
Antes que nada muchas gracias por compartir y dedicarnos un tiempo.
Saludos.
Demian.


----------



## lubeck

Mi primer consejo:

Saca un presupuesto primero multiplicalo por 2 y ve si puedes lograrlo.....

te lo digo por experiencia.... 
la parte de los drivers e interfaz no hay ningun problema sale bastante economico y con empeño sale por que sale....

la parte mecanica es el cuete y lo caro....


----------



## renyklever

Hola orlando como esta todo, si quieres me escribes a 



 a ver si puedo ayudarte, vivo en los teques y gracias a esta excelente pagina y a punta de cabezasos he aprendido un poco de tipos de motores, saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

hola renyklever

porque no comparten con nosotros sus experiencias?
de paso te sugiero que le den una leida a las normas (en buen plan).....

saludos


----------



## renyklever

Me disculpo ante el foro, si esta prohibido difundir correos, simplemente estoy tratando de ayudar a un vecino de mi pais, se por lo que esta pasando ya que tengo un amigo que le paso igual y pudo ayudarle.

sucede que a veces es mejor una ayuda directa que escribir y esperar a respondan, pruebes y digas si funciono o no, y luego volver a esperar, 

de verdad aqui dario ha sido muy paciente, pero les comento que ya levo 3 meses creando mi cnc y pude haberla hecho en la mitad del tiempo, si hubiese tenido ayuda directa.,

si es por el correo me disculpo y si es asi indiquenme y lo borro,.

saludos muchachos, gracias por todo.

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Entre parentesis:

reny mi sugerencia de usuario de este foro... 
yo si he pedido pedido permiso a los moderadores para hacer lo que dices... pero normalmente regreso y pongo los resultados que obtuvimos... 
es solo una sugerencia.... de compañero a compañero...


----------



## renyklever

Perfecto ya copie el mensaje, me disculpo nuevamente ante los moderadores, y tambien con el resto del grupo, como ya lo indique no fue intencional,

Me comprometo a poner ante este foro cualquier resultado que se presente si llegase a resolver o no el caso antes planteado.

Gracias lubeck por el mensaje lo tendre en cuenta para otros casos en futuro.

saludos

renyk


----------



## demianel

lubeck dijo:


> Saca un presupuesto primero multiplicalo por 2 y ve si puedes lograrlo.....


Si, eso haré, mi idea es asesorarme bien primero (de paso voy ahorrando la plata).
Parte mecánica algo entiendo, aparte un amigo que estudia Ing. Industrial me dijo que me daba una mano. Mi jefe me dijo que tenia a mi disposición el taller (tiene herramientas de todo tipo).
En fin me faltaria saber ¿Qué PaP necesito como para trabajar a lo sumo aluminio?
Desde ya muchas gracias por haberme contestado.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Bien..... ya tienes resuelto casi el 80% de tu proyecto....

otros consejos:
haz  con en MDF los prototipos del los mecanismos primero, eso te ayuda a no desperdiciar materia, puedes pensar que para que hacerlo doble pero eso te permite perfeccionarlo antes de hacer el definitivo y ver los posibles fallos....

para los rodamientos utiliza baleros de casquillo..... eso fue vital para mi... son un poco caros pero te ahoras muchos dolores de cabeza....
$10usd c/u aprox...

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://img2.mlstatic.com/s_MLM_v_S_f_22352443_7960.jpg&imgrefurl=http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/Gu%25C3%25ADa-Lineal-para-Rodamiento-con_AuctTypeID_AFP&usg=__WNTd7T-Fm5B0Mlc3aXt9TBjEHGY=&h=90&w=90&sz=3&hl=es&start=38&sig2=tNdRlhiu9_kEzzteG5AN0w&itbs=1&tbnid=Tm48M31vQkFMcM:&tbnh=78&tbnw=78&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbaleros%2Bde%2Bcasquillo%26start%3D20%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=0e8aTOCiAYKcMaXfjZ8F

con respecto a los motores tengo una documento donde yo hice los calculos anda por aqui en el foro lo subí hace mucho pero no recuerdo donde esta.... lo encuentro y lo coloco aqui....

lo que te recomiendo es que  fabriques primero el mecanismo para que tengas un parametro de los Kilos o Newtons que vas a necesitar.... para el motor....
normalmente andan como en unos 100usd cada motor para un mecanismo  de aluminio

si me acuerdo de otros detalles posteo...
saludos...


----------



## demianel

Muy buenos consejos mi amigo. Yo tengo un pequeño secretito tambien, uso un programa llamado Solidwork, que me lo paso este amigo que estudia Ing. industrial. No sólo puedo dibujar las piezas en 3D, sino que tambien puedo comprobar su comportamientos y demás (Mucho no lo sé usar, pero él me está enseñando de a poco y ya me la rebusc bastante). O sea, primero lo dibujo aqui, para luego hacer las pruebas en MDF. Bueno quedo a la espera de ese documento sobre los motores.
Es muy amable de tu parte todo lo que haces por mi. Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Mmmm... interesante eso del solidwork....

lo voy a buscar.... puede que me sirva....

gracias por el tip...

saludos...

Que version tienes del solidwork?

*Ya lo encontre....*
nada mas hay que hacer unos cuantos calculos y estudiarle....
pero vas casi a la segura.... y como te digo tienes que tener ya las variables para el calculo...

mensaje #6
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/motores-paso-paso-25605/


----------



## demianel

!!Genial¡¡ Ahí lo bajé. Muchas gracias, esta tarde lo leeré mas detenidamente. Te cuento que la version que tengo es SolidWorks 2008 SP0.0 (Creo que es una version educativa o algo así, dado que lo reparten en la universidad de forma gratuita; por lo que tengo entendido es un soft muy caro). Me alegro que te haya servido. Cualquier cosa armamos un tema de SolidWorks y les comparto mis conocimientos (claro está, con ayuda de mi amigo).
Con el tema de costos, ¿Desde que precio arrancan los PaP? Digo así estimativo. Porque en la web ví unos a 35 dolares.
Un abrazo y siempre gracias.
PD: Estoy muy ansioso de tener el efectivo y comenzarla ya. Jeje.


----------



## lubeck

Mira como te digo... los motores varian en cuanto a la velocidad/torque/Grados/Amperaje 

yo tambien queria los mas economicos que se pudiera pero lo barato sale caro pedi una cotizacion a una empresa aqui en Mexico... pero no la encuentro...... rondan como desde los 80usd-100usd 

para una cnc de ese tipo el motor que puedes tomar como base es un Nema 23 de 300 y tantas oz.

te dejo un link

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img%3Fs%3DMLM%26f%3D42663735_1358.jpg%26v%3DE&imgrefurl=http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-43025403-cnc-router-motor-de-pasos-nema-23-330-oz-in-uni-bipolar-_JM&usg=__N-05qOWnMXixopCTtxmRStnI8_k=&h=280&w=280&sz=10&hl=es&start=2&sig2=giFjQ-0uOmNT_EV5klRr_w&itbs=1&tbnid=ncD0QDsdMfhiZM:&tbnh=114&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnema%2B23%2Bmercado%2Blibre%26hl%3Des%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=x1sbTLntHYa-Npusva0F

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://ausxmods.com.au/images/medium/387_MED.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ausxmods.com.au/stepper-motors/387-oz-in-nema-23-stepper-motor&usg=__YDp5UaZQE01dGF5Owcqlbfblx2M=&h=160&w=200&sz=10&hl=es&start=110&sig2=yFOxRsHTPw2nnFTmjCwp9g&itbs=1&tbnid=AZVVRaSJ_y0OdM:&tbnh=83&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnema%2B23%26start%3D100%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=kFsbTKnHDoj2M7XH8bUF


----------



## demianel

Buenas, estuve viendo los links; a el primero lo vi muy caro, dado que por lo visto contaria con $3500 Argentinos. Comprando esto se me complicaria para lo demás. En el segundo me gustó más, dice $64,90 (¿Dólares verdad?). La parte de rodamientos de casquillo lo veo muy apto para esta máquina, y accesible.
Por lo que decía este señor de "mercadolibre" hablaba de trabajar hasta aluminio.
Hoy, luego de dos senamas sin trabajo, fuí al taller y hablando con mi jefe me decia que me fije de las posibilidades de trabajarla. Yo sé muy bien como viene la "mano" en el país, pero creo que "que el que busca encuentra". Muchos dicen que no hay trabajo, yo con mis 25 años de edad, tuve dos trabajos (nunca de eléctronico); y me han salido muchos más, pero por el estudio, preferí quedarme en este taller (hace 6 años estoy). ¿Cómo ven uds. las posibilidades de trabajar con esta máquina?
A mi no se me dejan de ocurrir ideas, pero hay que ver a la hora de los "bifes".
En lo personal soy muy agradecido de la vida, no ma ha ido tan bien, pero la pude vivir.
Que por decirles, muchas gracias.
Amigo "lubeck" ¿Has obtenido el SoliWorks?, al principio es medio complejo, pero una vez que le tomas la mano se torna bueno. Ayer en mi intento de dibujar la fresadora (Eje Z y sus soportes), descubrí que hay una opción para conectarla a una "digitalizadora" (a mi entender "habla" de una fresadora).
Yo aprendí mucho también de un amigo mexicano en "youtube" (Escribí en el buscador: tutorial solidworks totalmente en español).
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Los primeros son pesos mexicanos que son alrededor de 80 usd



> En el segundo me gustó más, dice $64,90 (¿Dólares verdad?)



si son dolares pero normalmente con los impuestos y todo el rollo se elevan hasta los 80Usd, puedes arriesgarte con unos mas economicos... perooooooooo...Mmmmmm

seria cuestión de que los cotices alla!!!!



> ¿Cómo ven uds. las posibilidades de trabajar con esta máquina?


No se por alla, pero por aca es un mercado virgen.... cualquiera que sea su aplicacion.... 
lo que pasa es que si logras construirla te sale mucho mas económico que una prefabricada...
aun que te gastes unos $1000Usd que es lo minimo a mi criterio  que te pudieras gastar buscandole y no regandola....



> ¿Has obtenido el SolidWorks?


ya lo encontre pero son como 12 archivos rar de 100Mb y me voy a tardar un rato... en cuanto lo baje lo comentamos en un nuevo tema si es posible.....

Saludos


----------



## demianel

Dale, !!contá conmigo¡¡
Ajá, ya veo (Aquí el dolar americano ronda los $3,95 más o menos argentinos). Si me dices al rededor de 1000 dólares me pongo muy feliz (Jeje), lo redondeo en $4000 argentinos y lo veo posible. Desde ya, cuento con ayuda de mi jefe (el día de mañana le devuelvo el favor), aparte nosotros le trabajamos a una fabrica de ventilación (Bobinados y reparaciones), la cual tengo confianza con el dueño para que me venda materiales al costo. Así pienso solventar un poco los gastos.
Recuerdo un mensaje anterior que me recomendabas el método serigráfico, estuve averiguando por acá; por ahora nadie me supo decír donde lo hacen. Pero seguiré buscando. Igual las placas para la fresadora las haré con el método de la "planchita". Cuando pueda fabricar la "cnc", me gustaría improvisar un método que estoy pensando hace tiempo; la idea consiste en fresar un circuito (en positivo) sobre algún tipo de goma, y utilizarla como un sello. Aplicando, no sé que tinta, para luego impregnarlo sobre la placa virgen. También pense sobre un soporte para este.
Cuando la empiece voy a subir fotos y comentaré al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## orlandogr70

buenas, hola renyklever  me gustaria que me ayudara con lo de la maquina ya tengo todo lo que falta es la controladora y algun programa

buenas, soy nuevo en esto e estado leyendo lo del comentarios de renyklever  sobre los de las correo, a la hora de una querer una comunicacion mas directa como se debe de hacer y disculpen la molestia.


----------



## demianel

Hola "orlandogr70", pasate por http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proyectos.html 
Por aquí encontraras bastante info, por sobre todo, diseños que incluyen las PCB's.
Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Lo mas sencillo usa el mach3 por puerto paralelo y un una controladora con puente H con mosfet o el L293 segun el tamaño del motor...

postea las preguntas mas directas y vemos quien conoce las respuestas....


----------



## orlandogr70

ok gracias a  demianel y  lubeck e visitado esas paginas lo que pasa que los motores paso a paso son bipolares y trabajan a 2,8 voltios y 1,68 amp y la mayoria de los circuitos son a bace de 5 y 12 voltios no se si alimento los motores con 5 voltios se quemen.


----------



## lubeck

Vas a hacer tu la tarjeta o la quieres comprar prefabricada?

si la haces te recomiendo que la armes con este diseño 
el  de  los mosfets
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteHCircPract.htm

la puedes alimentar con 2.8v sin ningun problema


----------



## orlandogr70

ok lubeck muchas gracias, si voy a hacer la tarjeta vere el aporte


----------



## lubeck

perdon falta algo mas....
Los mosfet que yo utilice son el IRF 540 y el IRF9540


----------



## demianel

Ajá, enteindo tu punto. En lo personal nunca los utilizé a estos motores, por ende no te sabría decir.
Yo te diría que este http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvb20a.html se adecua a tus necesidades. En la corriente dice hasta 2A, el tuyo consume 1,68A, y el tema de la tensión, fijate que da unas formulas para la alimentación.
Saludos.


----------



## orlandogr70

lubeck, verificando la pagina veo que ese circuito alimenta a motores con solo dos cables los mio son bipolares  y traen cuatro cable


----------



## lubeck

disculpa orlando que tanto sabes de electronica?

mira yo arme dos puentes h en una sola tarjeta que serian para los cuatro cables del motor bipolar.... ademas de esos cuatro bornes deje dos mas para la alimentacion....

el costo aproximado de esos puentes es aprox 20usd.....

eso seria por cada motor....
ademas faltaria una ultima tarjeta para la interfaz con la compu... otros 10usd aprox...


----------



## orlandogr70

ok lubeck disculpa, se algo de electronica lo unico que no manejo mucho el funcionamiento de estos motores, la otra pregunta es como seria la tarjeta controladora ya que la maquina tiene que controlar los tres ejes y como la colocaria a la pc y que programa me recomendarias


----------



## lubeck

Programa de Airsoft Mach3 Mill

la interfaz seria con el integrado L297 para la direccion y la frecuencia de los pasos......


----------



## orlandogr70

ok lubeck, otra cosa e visto el circuito con el integrado L293b si no es mucha molestia sera que puede sugerirme uno en particular si tienes el esquema


----------



## lubeck

Ok el l293 si no mal recuerdo es para motores de un consumo pequeño... si lo usas con esos motores los fries... para eso se usan los puentes H que te recomende es lo mismo pero con mucho mas potencia... podrias manejar motores hasta de 30 amperes me explico... 

ahora el l297 es para controlar el l293... en este caso controlaria los puentes H ....

si soy claro?

subo imangen del sofware y la configuracion del puerto para adaptar al l297.....


----------



## orlandogr70

ok, lubeck voy a buscar informacion sobre el L297 a ver si consigo un circuito para poder adactarcelo a los del puente H, de todas manera si tiene algo por hay te lo agradeceria


----------



## lubeck

Si... si reviazalos y si tienes cualquier duda postea el diagrama y lo revizamos....

cuenta con ello....


----------



## orlandogr70

ok lubeck, encontre varios circuitos con el L297 voy a ver cual me combiene mejor y gracias por el aporte, ya voy saliendo alguna diuda la pregunto el lunes y gracias


----------



## demianel

"orlandogr70" de la parte mécanica ¿Qué tienes hacho? ¿Podrías subir algunas fotos? 
Sería muy inspirador para mi ver fotos de los proyctos que tienen.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Yo ahi si te quedo mal... demianel..... la que arme la hice en mdf (que fue mi prototipo) y como cambie de domicilio la tuve que desarmar y la tengo hecha pedazos porque la hice de 1.5mts x3mts de largo y ademas tuve unos detalles mecanicos... que pienso corregir cuando tenga un poco de tiempo y pre$upue$to.... jejejej


----------



## demianel

Uhh bien grande la has hecho. Mi problema de hacerla muy grande es por donde la ubico. Más o menos pensaba de que tenga un área de trabajo de de 1*1Mts, igual no es un valor final. ¿Tu de cuanto me aconsejarias?
Si te entiendo la parte del tiempo y presupuesto, yo me siento en la misma posición.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Yo la necesito de ese tamaño porque las laminas generalmente vienen en 122x244 ya sea de acrilico melamina mdf enchapado etc etc....

pero entre mas grande se eleva mucho el costo... normalmente una profesional anda sobre de los 30,000usd.. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xddyjd_cnc-router-tarsusta-emn-reklam_tech

ahora si que segun la aplicacion yo te recomendaria que la hicieras de 1.5x1.5 que son medidas standar en cuanto a materiales se refiere... es decir los tubos vienen de 6 o 3mts de largo y de un tubo sacas dos o cuatro piezas y no desperdicias... me explico?


----------



## demianel

Si si, te entiendo. Muy buena esa fresadora que me mostraste, un "monstruo" que da "miedo" (jeje).
En esos parámetros ¿Estaría bien?, o sea, 1.5*1.5Mts, con los 3 "Nema 23" de 330 Oz-In Uni/Bipolares.
O, ¿Seria mejor con 4? 2 para el eje X.


----------



## lubeck

yo utilizo 2 para el X pero por las dimensiones.....para 1.5 yo creo que uno central y unas buenas guias con casquillo bastaria....


----------



## Dario

hola chicos.
veo que se han entusiasmado bastante con este tema de la cnc jejej...
yo les recomiendo que armen cualquiera de las interfaces que hay aqui, o sino, las que puedan encontrar en google. tengan en cuenta que la interface no es mas que 3 controladores de motores de pasos bipolares o unipolares, que van conectadas al lpt de la pc. toda la otra parte del trabajo, la hace el software que decidan utilizar, yamese Kcam o mach3 o el que sea.
por otro lado, les recomiendo que investiguen bien como funcionan los motores de pasos, antes de armar los interfaces para que decidan cuales motores les convienen y que interfaces se acomodan mejor a sus presupuestos. aca les dejo un pequeño tutorial sobre dichos motores.
porsupuesto, esto no es la unica informacion que necesitan. http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial%20stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm
con respecto al tamaño de la cnc, yo les diria que puede tener cualquier tamaño, lo demas es pura imaginacion y trabajo.
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

Saludos d@rio

 cierto.... ese es un paso muy importante que se me había pasado mencionar... la secuencia de los
pasos... lo recordé al ver el link.... 

pero bueno estamos en los preliminares....

 gracias por el apoyo....


----------



## orlandogr70

hola   demianel, lubeck y dario, demianel lo de la parte mecanica pude reunir unos dolares y la compre en amazon te dejo el enlace para que la verifique  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ARTLUG/ref=oss_product


----------



## lubeck

Hola orlando....
lastima que estan bien chiquitas esas y a mi no me sirven pero como me gustaria hacer lo mismo... pedir una super economica y listo.... que coraje que las vendan tan caras y no tienen ningun chiste en cuanto al mecanismo se refiere..... es mucho mas complejo una moto o un coche... y son mas baratos....

como vas.. con lo del l297... ya lo descifraste?

por otro lado estuve revisando la pagina de damianel y puede que te funcione... a mi en lo personal no me agrada dejarlos tan al borde en cuanto amperaje, tiende a calentarse mucho y con los mosfet ni se inmutan (en cuanto a calor) y trabajan bastante holgados.... y si necesitas poner un motor con mas amperaje... ya no batallas en cambiar el circuito...


----------



## orlandogr70

hola lubeck, es pequeña eso si, y lo del precio estoy de acuerdo con tigo verifique la paginas y en estos dia voy a hacer las primeras pruebas.


----------



## lubeck

Disculpa Orlando que simulador de circuitos usas?


----------



## orlandogr70

lubeck, utilizo varios como Cxircuit wizard, circut wizard, PCB wizard, Livewires y orita estoy metido de lleno con AltiumDesigner de lo cual es bien complejo y pesado pero tiene de todo, los primeros son sencillos de usar, Cual usas tu


----------



## lubeck

Aahhhh.... yo utilizo livewire,Multsim, y lo complejo Proteus... la pregunta iba orientada, porque los esquemas con mosfet que hice estan en proteus... pero ahorita los estaba buscando y no los encuentro....

pero en caso de que te decidas hacerlo con mosfets los vuelvo a armar y los pongo pero en jpg... o proteus...

por otro lado si te decides con el l298...  pues lo dejo para despues.... jejejej


----------



## orlandogr70

ok si puede montas los dos ya que AltiumDeigner abre los archivos de proteus y de otros programas, hoy cuando salga del trabajo voy a comprar los componentes, una pregunta muy aparte de electronica, un ejemplo si alguien de aqui de venezuela quisiera comunicarse con migo por otro medio cuales son los datos que el foro permite


----------



## lubeck

Hasta donde se por Mensaje Privado... de aqui del foro
Los mails no se permiten creo que por seguridad a los usuarios entre otras cosas....


----------



## orlandogr70

ok voy a ver como logro comunicarme con el ya que aqui en venezuela orita cuesta mucho conseguir repuesto y lo otro que el trasporte sale COSTOSO si lo traigo desde fuera. otra pregunta y disculpa con que motores trabajan los tornos ya que estoy viendo la posibilidad de traeme un mini torno pero luego ver como le pongo un motor mas fuerte


----------



## lubeck

No se.... cada mecanismo deberia tener especificado el torque de los motores... esas mediciones yo las hice de manera muy rustica con una bascula (que no se como se llama)  que tiene dos ganchos en las puntas normalmente se usan para pesar bolsa.... las conoces?
ahora los de 300oz los he visto en varias maquinas... pero podrias ahorrarte unos pesos si no requieren de tanto torque.... o gastar en valde si requieren de mas...

tienes la ficha tecnica del mini torno?

Edito: te mande un Mensaje privado lo recibiste?


----------



## orlandogr70

si puedo pienso traerme este que venden en amazon http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Combo-La...ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1276961590&sr=1-6    es para hacer piezas pequeñas


----------



## lubeck

Oh ya entiendo yo automatice un torno para madera.... que porsupesto no tenia las especificaciones de los torques porque era manual... 

para saber aproximadamente la fuerza necesaria compre la bascula que te comento...
y en pleno trabajo hacia las mediciones... y ya con los datos calculaba el motor mas proximo...

algo parecido a esto...  
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/basculas/images/basculas-gancho-pce-cs-300.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/basculas/bascula-gancho-pce-cs-300.htm&usg=__VEMHUUpqg1O2l2MWYv43pvWrDVo=&h=404&w=250&sz=17&hl=es&start=19&sig2=57wFn-U8JwgGjW_hpUTiOA&itbs=1&tbnid=bGmXoBQWXKayeM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=77&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbasculas%26hl%3Des%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=7eUcTOX7EcnsnQfT1L20Cw

 le ponia en la manija un extremo y jalaba del otro extremo....


----------



## orlandogr70

ok, saludos nos vemos el lunes


----------



## lubeck

Subo Diagrama de Controladora con mosfets...




Nota:Las resistencias R9 R10 deben ser de 1 Ohm y minimo 2watts
       Los mosfets sugueridos:
 Channel N->IRF540
                        Channel P->IRF9540

puente rectificador sugerido 10A


Archivo Adjunto:
->RAR
--> PDF
--> Proteus


----------



## demianel

Ahí ví tu maquina "orlandogr70", ¿Qué aplicación piensas darle? Esta muy bueno ese kit, pero no ví bien las medidas reales, ¿Más o menos cúal es el área de trabajo?
Gracias "d@rio" por compartir. La verdad, como dices, estoy muy entusiasmado con el proyecto. Más que nada a la hora de prototipos (PCB's), y sobre todo el amplio margen de posibilidades laborales (hablando con mi novia me dijo que el padre de una amiga de ella le interezaría que le haga grabados, ya es algo como para empezar).
Saludos.
PD: "d@rio" no sabes como me gusta tu provincia. La última vez que fuí me quedé enamorado de Santa Rosa, Calamuchita. !!Que paisaje¡¡


----------



## Dario

> PD: "d@rio" no sabes como me gusta tu provincia. La última vez que fuí me quedé enamorado de Santa Rosa, Calamuchita. !!Que paisaje¡¡


 
aaah siii... es preciosa esa localidad. ¿viniste a ver el dakar??? yo no pude ir... :S


----------



## demianel

No, no pude ir a verlo, lo seguí por la tele. La última vez que fuí, fué a principio de Febrero del año pasado. Hicimos Santa Rosa y luego a Carlos Paz, la idea era ir por último a Mina Clavero pero por el clima no pudimos cruzar las "Altas Cumbres".
Cuando se presente la oportunidad, no dudaré en ir.
Un abrazo.


----------



## renyklever

Buenos dias Dario, te comento que estube trabajando este fin de semana con una nueva tarjeta agregando el circuito (puente) que me sugeriste, y te comento que se pone un poco enredado de tantos diodos, me quede corto con los que compre y voy a comprar hoy mas, ya que al agregar 2 por cada mofe o transitor dan un total de 24 y compre solo 16, esperare hasta que me lleguen.

Adicional a esto con el modelo original que tenemos en el tema, el cual me funciona pero con poca fuerza, pregunto, si cambio los diodos por unos R307, y los mofe o transitores por unos TRF540, crees que pueda obtener un poco mas de potencia,

Ha y se me olvidaba consultarte, los bombillos de testigo que tengo instalados, (restan fuerza? o voltaje?) que pasa si los elimino?

Saludos

Renyk


----------



## lubeck

> Ha y se me olvidaba consultarte, los bombillos de testigo que tengo instalados, (restan fuerza? o voltaje?) que pasa si los elimino?



Esta si la se.....jejeje

si le restan la capacidad de entrega de corriente a la fuente de alimentacion... pero si tu fuente tiene las capacidad sificiente no hay problema....
es mejor usar led en lugar de bombillas por el consumo, un led anda son de lo 10mA....

no encontre el circuito que mencionas... pero generalmente no pasa nada si los quitas...

saludos


----------



## renyklever

Te comento que agregue led y los quema, bombillos mas pequenos restan igual fuerza,

Este es el circuito que mensiono
Ver el archivo adjunto 34541

saludos y gracias

renyk


----------



## lubeck

> Te comento que agregue led y los quema,


se le pone una resistencia limitadora en serie deacuerdo a la tension que ulitilizas...
si utilizas ejemplo 
12v resitencia 1k
5v reistencia 330ohm 

que tension utilizas?


> Este es el circuito que mensiono
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/at...1&d=1275794394



desconozco para que pueda servir ese esquema, esperaremos a d@rio...


----------



## renyklever

Le estoy colocando de momento 10V, pudiera colocarle 12 u 8, al medio dia hare la prueba con la resistencia, aunque creo que ya no me quedan led, 

Pregunto crees que sea casi un 98% de la energia que le doy si le coloco el led mas la resistencia?

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Creo que me da la lijera sospecha de que es para mantener energizadas las bobinas y ofreser mas torque...
pero deberias tener considerada la caida de voltaje que tienen los diodos...



> Pregunto crees que sea casi un 98% de la energia que le doy si le coloco el led mas la resistencia?



si... son solo 10ma casi nada......

Pregunta... puedes subir una imagen del circuito que utilizas o dar referencia al mensaje de donde lo tomaste?

*EDITO*

*Sabian que Utilizando un circuito similar al que subi se pueden eliminar un monton de problemas que aparentemente tienen? de calentamiento, voltaje,Amperaje etc, ectc...

Ademas de que ese diagrama sirve tanto para motores unipolares como bipolares...?
y ya mantiene energizadas las bobinas en caso de los unipolares???*


----------



## renyklever

El diagrama es el original que monto dario, lo hice identico a como viene en el archivo, pero da poca energia a los motores, en cambio coloco los motores en otra tarjeta que tengo (original de fabrica), y los motores los pongo a trabajar y no los freno con la mano, mientras que con esta que hice, tienen poca fuerza y por calquier cosa se detienen,


----------



## lubeck

> en cambio coloco los motores en otra tarjeta que tengo (original de fabrica)


el diseño que propngo es muy similiar a las de fabrica... investigando un poco lo corroboraran...

no digo que el de d@rio este mal sino que es para un tipo de motores que segun lei lo ha mencionado...
saludos...


----------



## renyklever

Por favor dame el link en el foro de la tarjeta que hablas o el numero del tema, no lo veo, y de verdad que este tema lo he leido como 4 veces buscando comentarios, y si me das el numero es mas rapido.

gracias


----------



## lubeck

no entiendo...
 es el diagrama del mensaje #252 de este mismo tema.... pagina anterior


----------



## renyklever

lubeck pero ese diagrama cambia barbaramente el diseño original, incluso alli sugieren el L297, y aqui se usa es el CD4516BE, que diferencia tienen ambos, si es por voltaje valdria la pena probar, pero el diagrama completo varia, tendras un diagrama completo que nos ahorre el trabajo,

gracias de antemano,

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

> y aqui se usa es el CD4516BE


perdon no me percate de eso....

pero para hablar de lo mismo me podrias dar el numero de post en donde esta el diagrama definitivo que se usa en este tema?


----------



## renyklever

Es el numero 48, 

saludos amigo, gracias

renyk


----------



## lubeck

gracias reny ya lo vi...

pues si funciona no creo que tengas problemas... yo le veo un par de detalles pero no soy experto... como para siquiera mencionarlo...

yo desde que arme los mios me fui por los que senti no iba a tener problemas...


----------



## renyklever

O sea que tu circuito si soporta mas fuerza para los motores?.

hasta cuanto soporta en amperios?.

Podrias colocar alguna imagen del driver ya armado para ver que tan completo es.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

se consideran 3 aspectos...
1 el puente rectificador... 
2 la resistencia de 1 Ohm 
3 los Mosfets

lo que quiero decir es que segun el limite de uno de esos tres el limite de amperes
si pongo unos mosfet de 30a como los IRF9540 y el IRF540 pero pongo un puente rectificado de 10a entonces soporta hasta 10a, pero si lo pongo de 50a entonces soporta 30a de los mosfets... me explico...
en cuanto al voltaje ronda sobre de los 40v

con lo de la imagen la subo en cuanto le saque la foto.....


----------



## orlandogr70

buen dia compañeros, lubeck hoy compro los componentes, las medidas de la maquina 7x7 pulgadas, como estas el compañero de caracas


----------



## lubeck

Reny....

No tienes el proteus o que simulador usas?


----------



## renyklever

Livewire, me gusta mas ese, pero puedo buscar el proteus, que me tienes por alli.

saludos orlando, esa maquinita parece de juguete y dudo mucho que logres hacer algo medianamente grande con ella, mejor son las caseras en ese aspecto, soy de los teques y tu.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Ota cosa que se me olvido mensionar en cuanto mas se acerque al limite de los mosfets se recomienda utilizar disipadores y un ventilador.... para mantenerlos refrigerados mecanicamente...


----------



## renyklever

Una de las criticas que tiene este circuito es la posicion de los mofets, hace que la tarjeta este mas pequeña, pero no puedes colocar disipadores, para colocar disipadores, hay que cambiar el circuito hacia lo ancho,

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Efectivamente.....

yo utilice disipadores para los TO-220 sin ventilador pero no eran tampoco necesarios porque puse el irf9540 y el irf540 que son de 30A.. y solo use 2 amperes en los motores que tengo (que no son los ddefinitivos que voy a utilizar) 
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.electronicaembajadores.com/disipadores/GELTR-R18203.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.electronicaembajadores.com/disipadores/index.html&usg=__BDDwOyFzwgWTKA6eZOiSmjt9mcs=&h=480&w=640&sz=16&hl=es&start=3&sig2=yJKB2eZdvyammwwc6JOPYQ&itbs=1&tbnid=XqG4xCMpiRFNXM:&tbnh=103&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddispador%2Bto220%26hl%3Des%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=a4wfTJC4J5TbnAew3K21Cw

el ML7 de la lista....

pero son puntos que uno debe tener en cuenta a la hora de hacer los calculos...
saludos...


----------



## orlandogr70

hola renyklever, soy de Maracay la maquina es pequeña, pero es solo el comienzo para varias herramientas que quiero montar en mi taller, ayer por la meno hice una prensa hidráulica con un gato de 16 toneladas, pienso hacerla más grande cuando compre el torno y arme una mesa movible para el taladro de mesa.


----------



## renyklever

Orlando tambien estoy por comprar un torno, pequeño, que tenga (30cm o 50cm) entre puntos, usado, en lo posible con taladro vertical adjunto que me pueda servir de fresadora, pero esta carisimos, que has visto por alli que hay bastantes posibilidades,

saludos

renyk


----------



## orlandogr70

renyklever, si lo compras aqui estan super caro, ese mismo que tu dice es el que me quiero comprar lo vi varato en amazon te pazo el enlace eso si el transporte te sale el doble de lo que vale el torno, una pregunta a que te dedicas o en que trabajas, este el el enlace  http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Combo-La...f=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1277136612&sr=8-15


----------



## renyklever

Lo mio en este aspecto es hobbie, no tengo taller sino que me gusta tener mis herramientas, ayer casualmente estube viendo ese modelo que indicas, y lo que no consigo por ningun lado son las especificaciones, peso, distancias entre puntos, medidas alto largo y ancho para importacion, cosa que me indica mejor compralo aqui en vzla, si sale al doble, pero si multiplicas 540 * 1.06 de tax mas en el envio a quien te lo va a traer son 120$ mas ya llevamos con esto 540*1.06=572 + 120 = 692, llevalo a bs son aprox. 6000 y algo mas la traida que te debe salir como en 3000bs llegas facil a los 10, por tanto si lo consigues en 12 o 13, te sale casi igual, pero sin traumas de importacion

saludos


----------



## orlandogr70

ok, renyklever yo en si trabajo para una empresa de telecomunicaciones y tengo otro trabajo que es la electronica y aparte diseño tranasformadores de baja potencia por eso estoy comprando herramientas que me hacen falta, lo de la maquina cnc es para placas pequeñas que me mandan a hacer.


----------



## lubeck

Reny....

prueba haciendo esto... y comenta...



utiliza dos fuentes de alimentacion una de 6v (o quizas 5v) y una de acuerdo a la que nesecite el motor...

obviamente ambas tierras de ambas  fuentes deben estar unidas....

recuerda que las resistencias pl1-pl2-pl3-pl4 es para limitar la corriente y deben ser deacuerdo a las espesificaciones del motor....


----------



## renyklever

y la tierra (ground)?, debo tener 2?, o con la entrada hacia los 6v basta.


----------



## lubeck

como lo explico

tienes dos fuentes.... una de 6 y una de acuerdo al motor (me parece que estas utilizando una de 10....)

juntas los dos negativos de esas dos fuentes y las pones en tierra del circuito... todo eso es tierra....
el positivo de la 6v lo pones en donde esta el 6v en el diagrama
y el positivo de la de 10 en donde esta el +12 en el diagrama....
eso es para que no interfiera el motor con el circuito y viceversa...
lo del esquema de los diodos a mi no me parece buena idea....


----------



## renyklever

Dale, esta misma noche, desarmo y armo y te escribo que tal, ojala funcione, ya me estoy impacientando,  gracias por todo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Tienes el numero de modelo del motor que utilizas?....

ahi esta lo mas importante he....


----------



## renyklever

Tengo varios, pero no los tengo a la mano, dos juegos son de 2.8 Amp y 3Amp, esos no los estoy colocando ya que son para un proyecto un poco mas grande, el que estoy colocando es de una epson 2190, que tenia desarmada en la oficina, esos los conecte a un driver toshiba que compre y se comportan de maravilla, pero como su fin es para el driver casero, por eso todo este tema.


----------



## lubeck

Vamos hacer algo bien sencillo.... y para no hacernos bolas
selecciona un motor del que vamos estar hablando...
de preferencia uno que sepas el amperaje o el voltaje...
mide la resitencia interna.... de la siguiente forma....

multimetro en ohms...

Ver el archivo adjunto 35372
y posteas el resultado...


----------



## renyklever

Dale, te escribo en la noche,


----------



## Dario

hola renyklever/lubeck.
les comento que la interface que subio lubeck mas arriva, es el ciruito original del que yo saque el mio, haciendo las modificaciones que son la diferencia que ven entre circuitos. yo modifique el circuito por dos razones: una, porque me parecio que la etapa reguladora de voltaje podia ser sustituida con un lm7805. y la otra, porque me parecio tambien que la lampara le quitaria potencia a los motores y la parte de potencia de mosfets se me hizo un poco exagerada para lo que consumen los motores stepper que tengo. aun asi, esta interface tiene la desventaja de que exita las bobinas del motor una por una, lo que le resta torque al motor. fue por eso, que me decidi a adaptarle los diodos, antes de los transistores para lograr que exitara de a dos bobinas como debe ser y asi darle mas torque al motor. es por eso, que le recomende a renik, que modificara la interface que habia hecho, para que obtuviese un mejor torque con su inteface.
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

Hola D@rio

No entendia tu mensaje.... jejejej
ya lo entendi.... y haber si estoy en lo correcto....

renyk: 
lo que creo es que te estas equivocando de esquema.... estas utilizando el del post #48 y ese es el original...

las modificaciones que te estoy haciendo en el esquema de mas arriba son practicamente las mismas que están en el post _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index4.html#post211832_ de este mismo tema versión corregida por dario... 

de igual forma los dos son casi lo mismo....

en resumen el 4516, el 4028, y los diodos los puedes remplazar con solo el L297 es lo mismo...
y los datos del motor que te pido nos siven para calcular la fuente del motor, las resistencias limitadoras , los transistores.... y ver que funcione adecuadamente

Dario:
en el diseño correjido (post #74) lo que no veo es la resistencia limitadora en teoría y corrijeme si me equivoco si paras el motor con la mano un rato... no revientan los transistores o se calientan en exceso?


----------



## Dario

> corrijeme si me equivoco si paras el motor con la mano un rato... no revientan los transistores o se calientan en exceso?


hola lubeck.
esto no pasaria, porque el motor no es de escobillas. a diferencia de este ultimo, sus bobinas estan constantemente siendo conmutadas por el circuito enves de con las escobillas y por lo tanto segun creo, el frenado con la mano, no sobrecarga el sistema.


> en resumen el 4516, el 4028, y los diodos los puedes remplazar con solo el L297 es lo mismo...


segun tengo entendido, el L297, se usa en conjunto con el L298 para lograr un stepper motor controller para motores bipolares. en este pdf hay un ejemplo.
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

Gracias por tu respuesta dario....



> esto no pasaria, porque el motor no es de escobillas. a diferencia de este ultimo, sus bobinas estan constantemente siendo conmutadas por el circuito enves de con las escobillas y por lo tanto segun creo, el frenado con la mano, no sobrecarga el sistema.



suena coherente en la teoria.... mi pregunta es lo has ratificado?
y te lo pregunto porque no tengo la certeza y nunca he hecho un sistema con esa potencia... y me gustaria saber si lo has experimentado....



> segun tengo entendido, el L297, se usa en conjunto con el L298



esto si te lo ratifico.... no... no solo se usa en conjunto con el l298... si es la configuracion mas comun, pero puede usarse incluso con  la configuracion que usas en tu circuito.... 
el problema mas frecuente es solo que no se encuentre el integrado en las tiendas de electronica...
ahhh.. y tambien funciona con bipolares como unipolares....

de nuevo mil gracias... por compartimos tus experiencias....

saludos


----------



## Dario

> suena coherente en la teoria.... mi pregunta es lo has ratificado?


 
porsupuesto que si. yo los he frenado completamente con la mano, durante mas de un minuto, y ninguno de los transistores de mi interface sobrecalento en absoluto. con la mano pude sentir como vibraba el rotor al inentar moverse.
pueden probar con confianza jejeje...
por lo de l297, no he podido probarlo porque aqui no se consigue...
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

> porsupuesto que si.



Me queda ratificado....
 lo tomo para mis futuros proyectos....

Gracias....


----------



## demianel

Buenas gente. Ultimamente ando estudiando, por eso me perdi un poco. Veo que "renyklever" avanzó en su proyecto, esto me pone contento y me da inspiración para seguir. Lamentablemente estoy en época de parciales y no tengo mucho tiempo libre. En cuanto lo tenga, vuelvo así me asesoro bien.
No he leido el grandioso material que nos han brindado (Por estudiar, encima a una la rendi mal; recupero el martes que viene).
Aprecio mucho sus aportes.
Saludos.
PD: no veo la hora de empezar con el proyecto. Ni bien lo haga prometo ir sacandoles fotos a todas las etapas. Lo bueno sería que todos los que nos iniciamos en las "CNC" tengan, como dije, inspiración. Yo tomo siempre como inspiración el progreso ajeno (nunca envidia), dado que ver que la gente progrese te llena de esperanzas que uno también puede. Por eso con simples "fotos" a uno se le generan motivos para seguir.
PD2: "D@rio" ¿Qué ha pasado con tu fresadora? ¿Pudiste solucionar lo del "mini torno"? Espero que si. También, en lo posible, un nuevo video.
PD3: Gracias a todos por hacer de este foro lo mejor de habla hispana.


----------



## Dario

> "D@rio" ¿Qué ha pasado con tu fresadora? ¿Pudiste solucionar lo del "mini torno"? Espero que si. También, en lo posible, un nuevo video.


aaahhh... ahi esta la pobre... abandonada por falta de tiempo. estaba pensando en una alternativa al minitorno, ya que, como tiene que funcionar abeces durante horas, lo mas probable es que se vuelba a romper. 
estaba pensando en diseñar una especie de boligrafo de pintura para dibujar PCB`s con la cnc. asi envez de fresarlos con el minitorno, los dibujo con pintura jejeje...
proximamente, vere si la desempolvo y la pongo a hacer algun trabajito para grabar un video y colgarlo aqui.
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

De nuevo yo d@rio....

sabes para mi cual seria un buen proyecto que no he visto en ningun lado?

un cnc  para fabricar cremalleras... de aluminio o plastico....
esa seria una gran maquina para hacer maquinas..... 

tengo la idea de como hacerla pero igual que tu no he tenido tiempo... pero no dejo de pensar en ella....
las cremalleras son carisimas y en realidad no tiene ningun chiste... 
pero en fin ese seria un buen tema para otro tema... en cuanto tenga algo aterrizado lo comentamos... si gustan...


----------



## renyklever

Pregunto, Las cremalleras que yo conozco son las de los pantalones (aqui les decimos cierre), que otras cremalleras hay, se agradece graficar por favor, poner imagenes si es posible (recuerden que una imagen dice mas que mil palabras, 

PD. pendiente con las medidas de los motores aun, en dia de semana se me dificulta un poco.,

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Hola renyk....

me refiero a estas... que en muchas de las maquinas se usan para la traccion en lugar del tornillo....
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrocarril_de_cremallera
(pero no para ferrocarril... jejeje)
Ok. con lo pendiente....
saludos


----------



## renyklever

Aqui los conozco como engranajes, pero te indico algo, hacer esa pieza en metal, es bastante complicado para la CNC, puesto que las mismas deberian ser planas y pon un solo lado, y el manejar diferentes fresas, pienso que podria mover el trabajo al cambiarla.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

> hacer esa pieza en metal, es bastante complicado para la CNC, puesto que las mismas deberian ser planas y pon un solo lado


Exacto... pero mi idea es hacerlas de aluminio y no con tanto espesor... o un material de Nylon que es muy resistente y bastante maleable... aunque coincido contigo en que hay que considerar muchos paramentos... no seria tan sencillo... 
mi inquietud de hacerlas es que una barra de 1.5mt de largo ronda sobre los 100us y para hacer una maquina semi profesional o casera uno no va a meter mecanismos de esa calidad, no?
es un tema bien interesante.... pero no lo tengo bien estudiado... solo tengo la idea... 
asi a grandes razgos la idea que tengo es algo asi como las maquinas para duplicar llaves... nada mas que cnc claro...


----------



## renyklever

Yo para hacer engranajes usaria el metodo de colocar la pieza a engranar sobre una base por ejemplo, si el engranaje es de un diametro de 5 pulgadas, la base debe ser de 4 o menos, asi crearias los engranajes en el aire, y sin tocar la base de la CNC, en Autocad en muy sencillo hacer engranajes, con un simple array multiplicas los dientres sobre un diametro y listo. pero claro esta, debes hacer los calculos correspondientes a resistencia si es necesario al momento de aplicar fuerza, no por la cnc sino por el sitio donde colocaras a trabajar el engranaje.

es resumen, con una cnc XYZ, sin necesidad de un tubo, puedes hacerlo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Entiendo la idea.... eso seria para el engrane circular..... y que idea se te ocurre para el engrane lineal...(la barra dentada del link que puse)


----------



## renyklever

La barra dentada la colocas parada y con la fresa angular o triangular como lo quieran mensionar vas de diente en diente en el eje x en sic sac.

sencillo creo....

saludos


renyk


----------



## lubeck

no... en esa se complica un poco.... por las dimensiones... es decir tengo una barra de tres metros de largo y la quiero dentada, si tengo un cnc pueño entonces lo que tengo que mover es la barra, me explico... y ahi es donde se empeza a complicar el asunto... por que tienen que estar sincronizados los tiempos para que los pasos sean simetricos.... y eso cambia la estructura de la maquina cnc a utilizar....


----------



## renyklever

En sencillo, el punto cero en XY siempre sera una de las entradas del primer o ultimo diente, lo unico que debes hacer es que cuando termine de hacer la linea que indicaste, corres la barra hasta el ultimo diente marcandolo como cero en XY y listo continuas con el lote siguiente.

espero te sirva.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

Ya...ya..entiendo la idea, claro que me sirve.... con eso... cambio mi idea original.... seria cuestión de pulirla un poquito pero por ahi va...

Saludos...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la idea seria hacer algo asi??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





saludos


----------



## lubeck

Hola Zeta

si.. tengo la inquietud de hacer un cnc para maquilar un engrane lineal(cremallera)... y el piñon... pero sobre todo la cremallera, pero por ahora lo tengo en proyecto y estoy viendo alternativas...  y me gustaria conocer opiniones...

saludos...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

@lubeck para mecanizar esas piezas tendrías que ver la forma de automatizar una fresadora


----------



## demianel

Buenas gente. He aquí de nuevo. Estuve haciendo un "bosquejo" para el soporte del eje Z (simplemente para tener una idea). Acepto todo tipo de criticas y consejos (no del dibujo en sí jeje, está hecho a mano alzada).
Me gustaría tener mejor referencias de dimensiones, si puede ser.
Y sobre todo, ¿Sí voy bien encaminado? La idea es pasarlo a SodidWorks y luego subo "Renders" de la misma.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Hola damianel

Mi opinion seria que no le pongas los costados,las barras guias verticales podiran servir para soportarlo....
y quitas peso... y para sujetarlo en las guias horizontales pondria cuatro guías en la parte de atrás en lugar de dos....


----------



## demianel

Hola lubeck, ¿Qué tal? 
No entendí muy bien lo de las guías horizontales, ¿Me dices para el eje Y? O sea donde se "mueve" este soporte.
Con las medidas, ¿Cómo lo ves?

Estaba viendo de utilizar la tapa de arriba para montar el PaP y darle transmisión con una correa "dentada". ¿Qúe me dices? (Como muestra la primer ímagen a la izquierda-arriba)


----------



## lubeck

> ¿Me dices para el eje Y? O sea donde se "mueve" este soporte.


si eje Y... tienes el tornillo y dos "soporte" yo pondria 4 para evitar atascos... ahi esta todo el secreto de esas maquinas... en los bujes, rodamientos, rieles o lo que uses que nunca se atasque y que con la puntita del pulgar de tu mano lo muevas... 

para las medidas tienes que tener en cuenta el largo de la broca que utilizarias y el router.... eso te daria la altura... y el ancho por lo menos 1/3 parte de la atura....



> Estaba viendo de utilizar la tapa de arriba para montar el PaP y darle transmisión con una correa "dentada". ¿Qúe me dices? (Como muestra la primer ímagen a la izquierda-arriba)



es mucho  mejor... te suguiero que vayas a lugares donde venda refacciones para herramienta electrica como tipo DeWalt ahi venden bandas y poleas dentadas a precios razonables....
lo mas complicado es que tienes que tornear o ajustar los diametro... pero te ahorras muchos problemas futuros...


----------



## demianel

A ver si entendí bien, ¿Pongo cuatro rodamientos o 4 barras guías?.
Por la parte de altura buscaría modelos de "minitornos" (¿Sería el router?) y ver que se ajusta a mis necesidades. ¿Broca le llamas a las fresas? ¿De qué potencia debería ser el "minitorno"?
Muy bueno el consejo, siempre la relación debe ser 1:1 ¿No?


----------



## lubeck

> A ver si entendí bien, ¿Pongo cuatro rodamientos o 4 barras guías?.


cuatro rodamiento para las dos guias



> Por la parte de altura buscaría modelos de "minitornos" (¿Sería el router?) y ver que se ajusta a mis necesidades. ¿Broca le llamas a las fresas?


aqui hay algo confuso... ¿un minitorno?  lo tornos son otros... el router , dremel , fresadora o sierra rotativa es casi lo mismo y si pueden ser fresas o brocas segun lo que necesites...



> Muy bueno el consejo, siempre la relación debe ser 1:1 ¿No?


creo que no esta bien el dato en tu dibujo tienes una relacion de 2:1 a eso te refieres.... 
y si es mejor.. asi... yo decia que minimo una 3:1 pero eso depende como te digo del router que utilices....


----------



## demianel

Ok entendido lo de los rodamientos.
Creo que acá en Argentina se les dice así. Igual acá te pongo una imagen http://www.comprarherramientas.com.ar/torno-manual-blackanddecker.asp
Si no no sé que buscar. ¿Lo mejor sería de marcas conocidas, verdad?
No, la verdad no hice a escala el dibujo (Es simplemente para tener una idea), yo decía la relación de las poleas dentadas.


----------



## lubeck

Ok.. con lo del mini-torno yo no los conocia con ese nombre... pero si de eso hablo....
Marca: DeWalt es semi-industrial  por aca es lo mejor... es cara... pero tienes soporte tecnico.... B&D es lo mismo pero casero.. la marca dremel no la he probado....
perdon con lo de la relacion... si 1:1 y es la ventaja de hacerlo con poleas que si te falta o te sobra fuerza nada mas cambias esa relacion sin hacer muchas modificaciones.....


----------



## demianel

Ah, espectacular.
Si, igual tendría que ver si realmente me conviene algo del "tipo" industrial. A lo que voy, es talvez alguno del "tipo" casero, con buenas RPMs y potencia, me andaría de sobra.
Sabiendo que utilizo a lo sumo aluminio, ¿Qué potencia y RPMs se necesitan?
Con esto ya prodría ir dibujando en SolidWorks el soporte (Sabiendo bien las medidas que necesito)
Ahí habia bajado los datos del "Nemel" que me aconsejaste (PaP). Me faltaría saber que mini torno y ya estaría.
Para las barras guías voy a utilizar de 20 a 22mm trafiladas, no recuerdo bien las medidas, pero son las que da "esteca55" en su página. ¿Está bien para un eje X de 1.5Mts?
Saludos.


----------



## renyklever

Hola Dario, como esta todo por alla. te queria consultar lo siguiente, creo que mi problema esta aqui, en cuanto a fuerza en los motores, que capacitadores lo colocaste segun la imagen que te presento, 



Estoy casi seguro que este es mi problema,. por cierto son 5 en total verda?

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck

> Si, igual tendría que ver si realmente me conviene algo del "tipo" industrial. A lo que voy, es talvez alguno del "tipo" casero, con buenas RPMs y potencia, me andaría de sobra.


la diferencia de la industria y la domestica casi es solo la duracion de la herramienta... en cuanto caracteristicas son similares....



> Sabiendo que utilizo a lo sumo aluminio, ¿Qué potencia y RPMs se necesitan?


yo nunca he usado ese tipo.... los que he usado andan sobre de las 30000 rpm 1/4hp



> Con esto ya prodría ir dibujando en SolidWorks el soporte (Sabiendo bien las medidas que necesito)
> Ahí habia bajado los datos del "Nemel" que me aconsejaste (PaP). Me faltaría saber que mini torno y ya estaría.


no lo entendi...
nemel?  dremel(minitorno) o nema(pap)



> Para las barras guías voy a utilizar de 20 a 22mm trafiladas, no recuerdo bien las medidas, pero son las que da "esteca55" en su página. ¿Está bien para un eje X de 1.5Mts?



me parece que si anda por ahi... yo les puse casquillo y la barra la compre deacuerdo al casquillo
eran como de 1"....

*Renyk:*


> Estoy casi seguro que este es mi problema,. por cierto son 5 en total verda?



No lo dudes ni un poquito, ahi va una resistencia... no llevan capacitores....

es decir... estas cargando y descargando energia... haciendo una onda ondulada... y los motores a pasos funcionan con ondas cuadradas... por ende pierden fuerza....

ahi esta tu problema....

lo que me gustaria saber es como supiste que ahi iba un capacitor?


----------



## demianel

Hola amigo. Ahí entendí la parte de la herramienta, lo tomo para mi proyecto. Si también utilizaría uno de esos, no creo que pierda potencia con el Al.
Era "Nema" (jejeje, me confundi).
Ah perfecto con lo de la barra.
Con respecto al tamaño del soporte para el eje Z, ¿Tomo el tamaño total del recorrido (150mm) más un poco más por las dudas? Me quedaría de 200*100mm (100 para el ancho ¿Andaría bien?) Ojo, no hablo del soporte del mini-torno, sino del soporte donde monto los rodamientos y las "tapas" para las barras guías del eje Z y la barrilla enrroscada (Así le decimos acá a las barras con rosca tipo tornillo)
Saludos.


----------



## Dario

> que capacitadores lo colocaste segun la imagen que te presento


 
hola renyk.
¿la interface que yo hice, no lleva capacitores. esta es la interface que yo hice.

Ver el archivo adjunto 35648


Vuelvo a insistir: el problema de falta de torque, es porque las bobinas del motor , son conmutadas de a una por el circuito que estas viendo.
para que el motor tenga mas fuerza, lo que debes hacer, es intercalar el circuito hecho con diodos que te sujeri. de esta manera, las bobinas seran conmutadas de a dos y en cosecuencia, la fuerza del motor sera mayor. osea, el doble de fuerza. 
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

D@rio....

ya te fijaste en los diodos de la tarjeta????
notas algo raro????
creo que algo anda mal....

Pd...por cierto... la imagen que pusiste  no se vio....


----------



## Dario

lubeck dijo:


> D@rio....
> 
> ya te fijaste en los diodos de la tarjeta????
> notas algo raro????
> creo que algo anda mal....
> 
> Pd...por cierto... la imagen que pusiste no se vio....


 
hola lubeck.
los diodos que estan en el circuito anterior, son los diodos que protejen a los transistores del pulso de conmutacion de las bobinas. 
el circuito con diodos que yo sujeri, es este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 34541
y con respecto a la imagen anterior, no se porque no la podes ver... yo la veo correctamente.
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

d@rio...

Ok... Queria confirmarlo... 
y que dices de los transistores no estan raros? como quemados???? o estaran defectuosos????

pd...este ultomo diagrama si lo veo....  quien sabe????


----------



## renyklever

Saludos amigos, ese driver no es el mio, dario, es que me extrana que todos mis ejes funcionan bien, conecto uno (x) funciona bien, el segundo  conmienza a bajar la intensidad de fuerza y al colocar el tercero se pierde casi toda la fuerza, 

comentame algo, tu driver cuando lo armaste se comporto igual o tus tres ejes funcionan bien, 

si ves el foro del fabricante, muchos preguntan que capacitador le puso, yo le puse uno parecido al de la foto, pero no se si sea el correcto, por eso la pregunta, ya que no consegui el ideal sino uno parecido en imagen.

te comento, que este es mi primcer circuito e mi vida, nunca he armado otro, apenas estoy comenzando en esto y me gusto mucho tanto que ya tengo proyecto de otros driver, pero me inquieta que este funciona y no. y quisiera ponerlo a funcionar ok para no rendirme,

intente armar el que sugeriste, pero se pone muy antiestetico, cuando arme el primero motor, me quedo una maraña de diodos que al final aunque funcione no me va a gustar como se ve.

saludos amigos, y gracias de antemano por todo

renyk


----------



## lubeck

*Damianel:*


> Con respecto al tamaño del soporte para el eje Z, ¿Tomo el tamaño total del recorrido (150mm) más un poco más por las dudas? Me quedaría de 200*100mm (100 para el ancho ¿Andaría bien?) Ojo, no hablo del soporte del mini-torno, sino del soporte donde monto los rodamientos y las "tapas" para las barras guías del eje Z y la barrilla enrroscada (Así le decimos acá a las barras con rosca tipo tornillo)


la vas ha hacer de 1.50 de ancho verdad?
mejor hazlo de 200*200 hay bastante espacio... 



*Reny:*
 mi ultimo intento por tratar de ayudar...



> es que me extrana que todos mis ejes funcionan bien, conecto uno (x) funciona bien, el segundo  conmienza a bajar la intensidad de fuerza y al colocar el tercero se pierde casi toda la fuerza,



has pensado que tu fuente no es suficiente para los motores....  
sabes el consumo de cada motor?
cuantos amperes suministra tu fuente?



> si ves el foro del fabricante, muchos preguntan que capacitador le puso, yo le puse uno parecido al de la foto, pero no se si sea el correcto, por eso la pregunta, ya que no consegui el ideal sino uno parecido en imagen.


Casi todos lo capacidores de una linea son parecidos... es imposible saber cual es si no haces los calculos pertinentes.... en la electronica hay matematicas.... quitaselos... hasle caso...



> quisiera ponerlo a funcionar ok* para no rendirme*


si no tomas consejos.... seria lo ideal.... suena muy duro pero es la realidad... perdona...



> intente armar el que sugeriste, pero se pone muy antiestetico, cuando arme el primero motor, me quedo una maraña de diodos que al final aunque funcione no me va a gustar como se ve.



En la electronica no se trata de estetica sino de funcionalidad... si no pones esos diodos que te sugiere d@rio no vas a obtener mas fuerza....  aunque no es absolutamente necesario. si no lo requiere....

Perdona que me meta... pero es un foro....


----------



## Dario

> y que dices de los transistores no estan raros? como quemados???? o estaran defectuosos????


 jajaja... parece que entendi mal anteriormente 
la verdad que esos transistores parecen estar quemados de verdad, no le habia prestado atencion. solo a los capacitores que señala en la foto.
pero, ¿sera esta la placa hecha por renyk???


----------



## lubeck

> ¿sera esta la placa hecha por renyk???



no por lo que dice renyk no es esa, me di cuenta despues....



> parece que entendi mal anteriormente


no te preocupes... a lo mejor no me explique bien en algo.... si fue confuso... es porque aqui no se puede darle el sentido adecuado a las frases....

Saludos d@rio....


----------



## demianel

Buenas gente. Aquí mis primeros "Renders" en "SolidWorks" del soporte para el eje Z. Por último un dibujo técnico del mismo (Todo gracias a SolidWorks, el dibujo está en ".RAR" porque era muy grande la imágen).
Lo bueno de esto es que la medidas las puedo editar siempre.
Saludos.
PD: En caso de irme mucho de lo que plantea este tema, abro otro para el diseño. No sé, uds dirán.
PD2: "lubeck", tuve en cuenta lo que me dijiste, pero no alcancé a editarlo en solid. Con respecto a este software, ¿Lo has conseguido? ¿Qué te ha parecido? Cualquier cosa no dudes en consultarme, muy gustoso te responderé (Dado que aprecio muchisimo tu ayuda para-conmigo)


----------



## lubeck

Mas que perfecto damianel..... 
eso es.. lo que tenia en mente.....

estoy bajando los ultimos rar.. en cuanto los tenga lo trabajamos juntos....

saludos....

Uppsss... ayer me acorde de algo que podriamos corregir antes de continuar....

la barilla  roscada... crees que la puedas conseguir de 1.5.mts..... yo tuve que ir a un lugar especializado en tornillos.. la normal que venden en las ferreterias viene de 1mt.... 
comenta si es posible eso!!!!!


----------



## demianel

Hola lubeck, me alagan tus palabras, muchas gracias. Ahí subí por último la que tiene los soportes de los rodamientos para las barras guías Y (las hice tipo bujes porque el programa no me lo permitía esos tipos de rodamientos).
Muchas gracias por compartir.
Luego sigo subiendo "renders". (A medida que voy haciendo las piezas)
Saludos.

El tema de la barilla, también las consigo de 1Mt. Tendría que averiguar mejor.
Ahora me acordé que por aca hay una casa de bulones y demás, tendría que ir a averiguar. Recién en la semana que viene iré.
PD: Voy a comenzar con la parte de "jaulas" de rodamientos para la barrilla roscada del eje Z. Para luego hacer la barilla. (Voy a utilizar el esquema de "esteca55" para esta)


----------



## lubeck

a que te refieres con lo de esteca55?


----------



## demianel

lubeck dijo:


> a que te refieres con lo de esteca55?



A la parte de la barilla roscada, para montarla en jaulas con rodamientos.
Aquí te pongo una imágen http://www.esteca55.com.ar/Proye-CNC2-02.html


----------



## lubeck

Ok....

dos cosas:

1.-Ojo con ese tipo de tornillo (no recuerdo el nombre tiene uno especial)  es caro... primero investiga que medidas hay... y cuanto cuesta... ese es el ideal pero hay uno mas economico... con pasos mas cerrados me parece que es paso 20 el economico....no te lo recomiendo

2.-calcula con cuanta precision puedes hacer tus torneados... no necesariamente tienen que tornearse ambos lados... con un extremo que te quede bien sujeto es sufucuiente.. el otro aunque no quede torneado pero si con balero es suficiente.. recuerda que las guias son las que van a conducir el carro....
si tu torneado no queda bien puede trincarse porque no tiene juego... 
(si no queda claro pongo dibujo)


----------



## demianel

Si mi amigo entiendo lo que dices, lo único que no tengo idea es eso del paso de la barilla, yo siempre he comprado rosca "común" y "fina". Por lo de la torneada de la barilla, conozco un tornero que trabaja muy bien y muy barato sobre todo (a mi jefe le hizo unas piezas para una maquina que fabricamos para bobinar, con rosca y demás, a algo de $50 argentinos; por lo cual mi jefe decía que era baratisimo)
Ahora había dibujado la barilla pero no sé como hacer la rosca, pero ya le hice los rebajes. En un rato subo los "renders". (Dame un tiempito, ¿Sí?)


----------



## lubeck

ok...
antes que nada te aclaro que ...
lo que te vaya diciendo fueron los problemas que yo tuve para que los tomes en cuenta... no para que los hagas como yo lo hice.... vale.... son cosas que a mi se me presentaron y me costo mucho (dinero/tiempo) solucionarlas y algunas no las he solucionado del todo.... vale....


----------



## demianel

Ok, te entiendo. Lo que vale es esa experiencia que me aportas, igual uno le pone su toque personal. Pero como te has dado cuenta he aplicado todo consejo que me han dado.
Aquí pongo la barilla roscada (sin rosca jeje, no me salió) con los rodamientos (El programa me puso unos 2002, son de Di 10mm De 26mm y espesor de 10mm) en su rebaje y un rebaje de 8mm para la polea. La parte roscada de la barilla tiene 210mm (de rodamiento a rodamiento, son 200+5+5 por las "tapas")

La última imágen es del soporte con la barilla, sus rodamientos y sus jaulas con tornillos.


----------



## lubeck

bien....

mira.... con respecto a las barras y la barilla roscada... ya ahora de hacerlo en la realidad tienes que pensar la manera que todo sea ajustable .... es bien dificil que se logre que estén 100% paralelos las tres... entonces tienes que corregirlo con ajustes... yo cometi ese error de dejarlo todo milimetricamente... al ultimo no me quedaron alineadas y el carro se apretaba....  solucion hacer las perforaciones por donde pasan los tornillos mas grandes y usar rondanas.....
saludos....


----------



## demianel

Ah, claro. Te comento que por unos días no voy a hacer nada, dado a que rindo unos parciales y tengo que ponerme a estudiar.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Calculo que el miercoles vuelvo con novedades.
Saludos.


----------



## demianel

Hola gente. ¿Qué tal? Ya rendí las dos materias, recién llegué de la última. La que rendi ayer la pude aprobar (último recuperatorio era, estoy re feliz), me queda que me corrijan esta útima (a mi parecer está mal, pero el miercoles que viene la puedo recuperar).
En estos momentos empezaría con el soporte del "Router", no he decidido ninguno aún. ¿Cuál podria ser? Digo tanto en marca, como modelo.
Amigo "lubeck" me fije el DeWalt, sólo lo encontré mira _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-75538627-rebajadora-router-fresadora-dewalt-dw621-1100w-vel-var-2hp-_JM_
Bueno es de 2Hp pero hasta ahora sólo ví con ese soporte de fresado, ¿Se conseguirá sin este?
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Busca uno economico o de medio uso....
como este....


se le quita la base y es mas facil de acoplar al cnc... y con eso tienes hasta para aluminio....
los broqueros los venden en el servicio tecnico de tu localidad hay varios tamaños....

su precio de medio uso es como de 60usd


----------



## demianel

Gracias amigo. Disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿Que sería el broquero?
Otra pregunta, ¿Cómo se puede amurar este al eje Z? ¿Haciendole un soporte que lo "abrace" donde iría la base, esta que le sacaría?


----------



## lubeck

> ¿Que sería el broquero?


es la mordaza que agarra la broca o la fresa... las mas comunes son de 1/2 y 1/4

lo que necesitas es nada mas esto....
(el de la parte de hasta arriba de tu explorador)
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.toolcrib.com/images/products/DEWNDW618M.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.toolcrib.com/tools/DeWalt%2520Routers&usg=__8hIASpdmT2ltHhhb3BXcAA3hoNQ=&h=500&w=500&sz=62&hl=es&start=35&sig2=L-1UDdAlR-clrSiuhd8x5Q&itbs=1&tbnid=pNC1O5NFmJ8bMM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddewalt%2Brouter%2B1/4%26start%3D20%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=CdgrTIvIKMH7nAf254TECQ

y si se hace una abrazadera para sujetarlo.....


----------



## demianel

Ok. Por casualidad ¿No tendrías algún plano de esta fresadora?
Ahí sigo con el soporte del eje Z. Luego subo imagenes.

Aquí "Render" de la "jaula" de rodamientos para barilla roscada.


----------



## lubeck

Ups... no entendi...
pero si te refieres a como sujetar el router es algo asi...



el diametro del interior te lo posteo mañana... yo tengo un router de esos....



> Aquí "Render" de la "jaula" de rodamientos para barilla roscada.


si no quieres batallar con "la jaula" si creo que es a lo que te refieres venden chumaceras ya prefabricadas y no son caras....


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://multinegociosgenerales.com/prodimages/pillow.jpg&imgrefurl=http://multinegociosgenerales.com/chumaceras.html&usg=__lZggC7SGVgsJDNmmS8ri-cgxKv8=&h=445&w=448&sz=28&hl=es&start=14&sig2=7vdS7F7S42wgjyXPCcPr0Q&itbs=1&tbnid=vmrfoPqSCHySJM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=127&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dchumaceras%26hl%3Des%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=7vcrTIfFFJOhnQf9kbTMCQ


----------



## demianel

Ahh sisi. La jaula que hice yo es porque el programa no la tenia.
¿Cómo lo ves ahí? ¿Voy bien?
Ahh con respecto a la base donde va el router, ¿Conviene 4 rodamientos? ¿o con dos esta bien? O sea si el largo es de 50mm de los 200 me quedaria en 150mmm ¿vardad?, digo el recorrido del eje Z. Mejor dicho 25mm de cada lado pierdo.


----------



## lubeck

> ¿Conviene 4 rodamientos?


si con cuatro.... porque a la hora de hacer la fuerza al hacer el fresado necesita el mayor apoyo



> sea si el largo es de 50mm de los 200 me quedaria en 150mmm ¿vardad?, digo el recorrido del eje Z. Mejor dicho 25mm de cada lado pierdo.


Mmmmm...  en el recorride del eje z no son mas que unos 50mm.... pero como son cuatro puntos se necesitan las barras mas grandes yo creo que 200mm esta bien....
si quieres haz el render con 200mm y ve como queda.... mañana te confirmo tambien el cuerpo del router... porque lleva dos soportes como el que hice el dibujo....


----------



## demianel

Aja ahora entendi. Pero si quisiera darle mas embergadura al recorrido, ¿Cómo quedaria? ¿O de por si no conviene? to pensaba en unos 150mm de recorrido. ¿Será mucho?

En la siguiente imagen le puse 50mm desde los laterales al soporte de rodamientos. Lo que me dan 100mm de recorrido en el eje Z.


----------



## Helios

Muy interesante el tema, creo que intentare hacer una


----------



## demianel

Hola "Helios". ¿Qué tal? Si, es muy interezante. Yo la quiero fabricar para ver si puedo tener un ingreso más. O sea para trabajarla.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck

Damiel... mañana que te de las medidas y pongas los soportes del router se podria perforar la base del eje z para quitar peso????????

yo todavia no termino de bajar el soft.. ya me urge....


----------



## demianel

Si, creo que si, igual le podemos dejar sólo la parte donde va el soporte que vamos a hacer. 
Igual no crees que si los pobres PaP mueven el eje X y Y, ¿Qué diferencia hay con este? Digo mientras menos pese mejor, pero el PaP que mueva este soporte, no aplica más empuje. ¿O me dices por el tema de gravedad, como este está en vertical?
Saludos. Hasta mañana (me voy a dormir, acá son las 2:12am y tengo que trabajar a las 8)


----------



## lubeck

> ¿O me dices por el tema de gravedad, como este está en vertical?


si... todo el peso de ese recae en el tornillo...
en los demas no importa porque el peso esta en las guias...

Saludos...


----------



## lubeck

Ya medí el router donde irian los soportes(base del eje Z)

el diametro es de 90mm y el alto es de 100mm...




***la imagen esta muy malecha pero es para que te des una idea de la medicion...


----------



## demianel

¡¡Perfecto!!. Ya con esto me pongo a hacer el soporte. Luego subo imágenes.

Acá la imágen, le dí 120mm al diametro exterior, ¿Será mucho?

Luego puesta en el soporte. ¿No será muy frágil el soporte donde montan las abrazaderas?


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Dario como estas amigo, ya casi termino el circuito del CNC... te queria preguntar algo, tendras la configuracion de los pines del cable LTp ya que tengo que hacerlo nuevo pero no se la configuracion de cada cable


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo.
revisa este post. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index6.html ahi sale la configuracion de los pines del interface de esteca
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

epale Dario si ya vi eso pero en cada punta del cable va  igual..?


----------



## eduardocastano

Hey otra cosa, los finales de carrera son NC o NA..?


----------



## eduardocastano

epale Dario aca va otra jejeje diras que si molesto, es que el interface modular que tu me pasaste tengo un problemita, ya logre conectar el motor grande que te dije el otro dia, resulto ser el cable blanco la face. ok el problema es que ahora no me da direccion, osea no gira para el lado contrario. no se si sera que el integrado 4516 esta malo o hay algo mal configurado, yo mido el voltaje que le llega al pin de  U/D y mide 3 volt no se si sera el correcto, bueno saludos amigo y espero tu respuesta...


----------



## renyklever

Eso suena a cableado y velocidad en la configuracion amigo eduardo, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale, bueno el cableado esta bien. Ya lo he revisado varias veces


----------



## renyklever

Me refiero a que no lo estas colocando de la forma adecuado, comun en positivo, y el resto del 1 al 4, o sea A1, A2, B1, B2, los identificastes correctamente, sabes como?.

saludos

renyk


----------



## Dario

eduardocastano dijo:


> epale Dario aca va otra jejeje diras que si molesto, es que el interface modular que tu me pasaste tengo un problemita, ya logre conectar el motor grande que te dije el otro dia, resulto ser el cable blanco la face. ok el problema es que ahora no me da direccion, osea no gira para el lado contrario. no se si sera que el integrado 4516 esta malo o hay algo mal configurado, yo mido el voltaje que le llega al pin de U/D y mide 3 volt no se si sera el correcto, bueno saludos amigo y espero tu respuesta...


 
hola eduardo.
con respecto a lo del cable LPT, te recomiendo que uses una extencion para puerto de impresora. los finales de carrera pueden ser N/A o N/C, no importa porque a eso lo programas desde el soft con el que controlas la CNC.
con respecto a tu ultima pregunta, el pin de U/D del 4516, es el que controla la direccion del motor mediante un uno o un cero. un 1 corresponde a una tension de unos 4 volt y un 0 es igual a tierra. proba poniendo una resistencia a tierra de unos 10k en ese pin.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

oye Dario, dime que voltaje entra al pin U/D del integrado. Estoy midiendo y me marca 3 volt pero creo que debe de marcar mas de 3 volt por que asi lo dice el plano tambien.


----------



## Dario

el pin de U/D del 4516, es el que controla la direccion del motor mediante un uno o un cero. un 1 corresponde a una tension de unos *4 volt  o mas* y un 0 es igual a tierra. proba poniendo una resistencia a tierra de unos 10k en ese pin.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

si exacto, pero yo mido el voltaje que sale del la pc del ese pin y marca solo 3 volt. probe pegandole 5 volt del mismo que alimenta Vcc y si funciona bien. Me parece que el voltaje que sale de la pc osea por el pin donde manda la direccion (U/D) no esta correcta para poder marcar el 1 logico o los 4 o mas volt

Revisa tu circuito en livewire para que veas con cuanto voltaje alimentas U/D, y luego varia el voltaje a 3 volt para que veas que no marca el 1 logico


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo.
estaba pensando que lo mas probable sea que no esten bien configurados los pines desde el software de control. cual estas utilizando? ¿Kcam o mach3?


----------



## eduardocastano

Estoy usando Kcam y yo creo que si tengo configurado bien los pines, los tengo igual que la imagen que tienes aca en el foro, pin 2:step X, pin 3:dir X, pin 4:step Y, pin 5:dir Y, pin 6:step Z, pin 7:dir Z


----------



## Dario

ok, y estas usando para probar el giro, las 4 flechas que estan en el costado derecho de la pantalla del kcam ¿verdad?


----------



## eduardocastano

Si asi mismo, utilizo esas flechas para hacer girar el motor.


----------



## Dario

entonces, te recomiendo que pruebes manualmente, inyectando una señal de reloj en el pin step y un nivel logico en el pin de direccion. de esta manera, vas a saber si el problema es el cable que conecta la pc, o si la interface esta fallando.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

el nivel logico del pin de la direccion que le pongo en volt son 5v por menos de ese voltaje no anda

osea la tension que corresponde al 1 logico es de 3 volt y por eso no hace mostrar el 1... y se no se muestra el 1 no gira para el lado contrario


----------



## renyklever

Dario, Eduardo, yo creo que hay una confusion en los pines, por favor vean bien esta imagen y podran notar que el pin 4 y 7 no van step o dir sino que hacen un puente al pin 12 en cada integrado, a mi me extraña dario que tu cnc funcione con la configuracion que indicas, ya que estos pines son los correctos, a mi me funciona con 2,3 - 5,6 - 8,9, a lo mejor me equivoco, pero la imagen dice otra cosa.

saludos

renyk


----------



## Dario

en realidad podes configurar los pines del lpt como te resulte mas comodo. por eso, yo no utilice la misma configuracion de pines del diseño que sale en instructables, sino que utilice la misma configuracion de lpt que utiliza la cnc de esteca.
saludosss


----------



## renyklever

OK, gracias darios, es bueno aclarar entonces cuando indicamos configuraciones de cual projecto hablamos, eduardo con cual esta tu projecto?, el mio lo hice con el que mencione, 

Mis disculpas por la confusion, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

el que estoy usando es el que hizo Dario. pero tengo ese problemita ahora... :s


----------



## renyklever

Listo Dario, al fin termine mi equipo.

Aqui tienes una muestra, gracias por toda la ayuda, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0igVyIjNm8M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XKA1ArbiOg&feature=channel

Saludos

renyk


----------



## Dario

felicitaciones renyk. me da mucho gusto que hayas terminado tu cnc. a prposito, que rapido se mueve...
amigo eduardo: seguile buscando la vuelta a tu circuito. no te des por vencido, y no te desanimes. estoy seguro que lo vas a hacer andar...
saludosss


----------



## renyklever

Pues te comento que es bastante fuerte y rapida, ya que no hice los ejes x y con tornillos sin fin, sino que le coloque correas y rolineras, la limitante siempre la tengo es en el equipo de corte, que si el mismo no corta rapido se frena la cnc, anexo video con la idea de las correas, saludos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn-8aARcmqw&feature=channel

renyk
PD. dario sera que puedes ayudarme en esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/reductor-velocidad-motor-ac-40276/


----------



## Dario

te quedo buenisima... y que interface estas usando? otra cosita: ¿de cuantos pasos son los motores que usaste?
saludosss


----------



## renyklever

Para serte honesto, no tengo cuantos pasos lleva, lo que te puedo indicar es que lo gradue paso a paso hasta conseguir la velocidad ideal, son de impresora epson 2190, dan hasta 150rpm segun el kcam, tienen bastante fuerzo y no son facil de frenar con la mano, y por el sistema de correas que le monte se desplaza muy rapido en la CNC, 

saludos y gracias por la otra consulta.

renyk


----------



## demianel

Buenas gente. He aquí de nuevo. Termine de cursar, ahora estoy un poco más aliviado (de las dos que hacía saqué una, pero lo intente). Volviendo a la CNC, primero felicitar a "renyklever" por su máquina, quedó genial. Tenía pensado, dado que barillas roscadas de 1.5Mts no consigo, utilizar un sistema de cadena (bicicleta) o correa dentada. ¿Qué me recomiendan?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## renyklever

Hola dario buenos dias, una preguntita, en el driver originalmente propuesto al inicio de este tema, sabras si existe alguna parada de emergencia o topes en los ejes, 

gracias

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

epale renyklever, oye que interface hiciste para los motores..?


----------



## renyklever

La que dario propuso en el inicio de este foro, la de istructable.com

gracias, saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok, yo tambien hice ese pero ahorita tengo un problemita de que no me quiere dar la direccion.... me podes decir que voltaje le entra al pin U/D del interface..?


----------



## renyklever

En el foro dario contesta esa pregunta, creo que 2.4 o algo asi, tienes que buscarlo en el foro, no tengo el driver a la mano, con gusto si no lo encuentras verifico esta noche y te escribo, la mia ya esta trabajando perfecta, solo que quisiera terminar de agregarle los detalles como paradas de emergencia y rediseñarla para un voltaje mayor a motores de mas amperaje, incluso para 4 motores.

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

si el dice eso, pero yo mido y al mio le entra 3 volt pero me parece que no es suficiente para que gira para el otro lado por que le metro aparte con una fuente 5 volt y asi si gira para el lado contrario, no se si sera que esta malo en integrado...


----------



## renyklever

Es extraño ya que el solo debe dar señal y no voltaje, el voltaje o fuerza se la estas aplicando al motor por la parte superior del driver y no desde el contador, de todas formas te comento que apliques la entrada que apliques el contador siempre recibira los 2.4 ya que asi lo limita el capacitador y el zener (es lo que entiendo, realmente soy nuevo en  esto y no manejo mucho los terminos). 

cuentame algo que resistencia o bombillo colocaste a la entrada del motor? yo tenia un problema parecido.

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

no nada de eso, yo se que tiene que marcar un 0 o 1 logico pero se pones un voltimetro en ese pin te daras cuenta del voltaje que muestra

el interface que yo uso no es el que puso Dario al principio sino uno que el me dio que creo que sale mas adelante del principio

aja, es el que aparece en el comentario #56


----------



## renyklever

Eduardo olvida todo lo que escribi, yo trabaje con la de instructables y de ella es que puedo hablar, te comento algo, es mas sencilla de armar, tan completa como cualquier otra, tiene fuerza si le sabes aplicar los componentes, y ahora voy por modificarla para 4 motores y mas voltaje.

esperemos a que dario te informe,

saludos


renyk


----------



## Dario

amigos renyk/eduardo:
estoy preparando un video con mas detalles del funcionamiento de la interface cnc que subi. desafortunadamente, estos ultimos dias, se ha estado cortando la luz (electricidad) aqui en mi barrio y vuelve muy tarde por la noche. asi que, no he podido subir el material. sin embargo aunque yo hice mi interface en placas multiproposito, les aseguro que funcionan.
yo hice unas pequeñas modificaciones a la inteface de instructables pero sigue siendo la misma. solo que la que yo hice, utiliza transistores BD135 en lugar de mosfets, y un 7805 enves de el regulador con zener. 
amigo eduardo: ¿estas seguro de que esta bien configurado tu Kcam?
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Dario, oye lo unico que yo le configuro al KCam es la configuracion de los pines mas nada. Hay que configurarle alguna otra cosa..?


----------



## Dario

si, hay que configurar algunas otras cosas. fijate en el mensaje #_*66*_ subi un tutorial de configuracion que hice yo.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

A ok, dejame ver... Gracias por todo Dario


----------



## Dario

ok, mañana veo si puedo subir el video.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

Ok Dario, oye yo queria decirte si podrias hacer una prueba con tu interface y un voltimetro para ver cuanto voltaje te arroja el pin de direccion, claro pegas el cable a la pc y pruebas dandole la direccion con el KCam, si me entiendes..? Es para salir de dudas


----------



## renyklever

Buenas noches dario/eduardo y resto de lectores.

Dario he estado por eliminar el zener y colocar el 7805, puedes indicar las ventajas que tendria, tambien las de bd135, y por ultimo, sabras como configurar la parada de emergencia, quiero que cuando llegue a los topes se detenga, sabras como?

gracias por todo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo.
el pin u/d del 45016 tiene un voltaje de 3,9 volt con el motor girando hacia un lado, y 0 volt girando hacia el otro. los 3,9 volt, corresponden a un nivel logico alto (1 logico) y los 0 volt, corresponden a un nivel logico bajo (0 logico).
amigo renyk:
personalmente, modifique el circuito de la interface de instructables, porque no tenia en el momento de armarla, todos los componentes necesarios. despues de esto, me di cuenta que un transistor BD135, es mas barato que un mosfet irfz44n, y que un 7805 maneja mas corriente y reduce la cantidad de componentes en la placa. por lo demas, diria que es igual. ademas, pude hacer el pcb, sin necesidad de hacerla doble cara. de no ser por los mosfets y el zener, serian  exactamente iguales.
con respecto a la parada de emergencia, ese pin, puede ser configurado desde el Kcam al igual que los fines de carrera y los pines de vuelta a cero de la cnc. para una mejor comprension, recomiendo leer todo el articulo de la cnc de esteca y el videotutorial, ahi explica como configurar estos pines en el mach3 pero es igual con el Kcam.
saludosss


----------



## renyklever

Gracias dario, pero sabras si tiene el circuito ya estipulado para algun pin, se que el kcam o mach por software lo hacen, pero no se cual pin del contador 4516 o 4028 lo recibe, esa es mi duda, 

gracias de antemano

saludos

renyk


----------



## Dario

hola renyk.
no, el circuito con el 45026 y el 4028, solo es para controlar el motor y no dispone de dichos pines. sin embargo, el software Kcam, te da la posibilidad de configurar los pines del puerto paralelo de la pc, para que hagan ese trabajo.
en esta imagen esta marcado el lugar de donde se configuran estos pines. los switches pueden estar conectados a +B o a GND ya que, el Kcam, tambien te permite configurar el nivel logico con el que se activaran estos pines mediante el casillero inverted.
saludosss


----------



## renyklever

O sea que si saco el pin 17 y lo llevo a B+ o Tierra en el circuito y lo configuro en el kcam como parada de emergencia o limites, el software se encarga de detener el trabajo, que crees que haga, apagara lo motores o detiene el empuje de estos siguiendo los mismos encendidos,

gracias igual, los probare a ver que tal y te escribo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## demianel

Buenas muchachos. Espero que anden bien. Les comento que en cualquier momento recibo el dinero para empezar la fresadora. Esto me pone muy contento, desde ya desde su comienzo, serán los primeros en ver los avances. Comenzaría por el eje Z, que lo veo más complejo. Para los ejes X e Y no me decido las medidas, dado que barillas enrroscadas solo consigo de 1Mt (la idea era de hacerla de 1.5*1.5Mts). Tampoco quiero algo muy ostentoso, pero sí que me de posibilidades laborales.
Desde ya, ¿Qué me recomiendan para utilizar para los ejes X e Y? ¿Barilla o correa?
Gracias a todos ustedes la parte electrónica se hace entendible. Lastima la parte mecanica, que mucho no me doy idea. Me ayuda mucho las ideas presentadas en el tema, pero me faltaría algunos consejos y demás.
Gracias a todos por sus experiencias. Me alegro por los que han tenido buenos logros. Y el que no, a no desesperar.
Saludos. 

Demian.


----------



## renyklever

Buenas noches demaniel, es bueno siempre tener la iniciativa de hacer algo superior, pero honestamente te comento que primero comienses por lo sencillo, este driver al modelo basico es para motores de bajo torque, luego que lo conozcas podras hacerle mejores y montarle motores mas grandes, una mesa tan grande no siempre camina con estos driver, es mejor hacer una pequeña y simple de unos 40x40 y luego ir escalando, recomiendo de iniciativa con barilla roscada y luego puedes irte a correa,

suerte en tu construccion.

saludos

renyk


----------



## demianel

Hola amigo renyk. Tienes toda la razón, lastima que sólo tengo posibilidad de fabricar una. Estoy viendo de fabricar puertas de alacenas ("torneadas", o sea con relieves) por esto necesitaria una superficie minima de 70*30Cm, o depende de lo que haga.
Te comento que la fabricación de la misma es para trabajarla, la veo como una inversión. Dado que necesto mejorar mi situación económica. 
Hace tiempo que vengo con esta idea, por eso llevo leido todos los mensajes del tema. Hace un tiempo el amigo "lubeck" me recomendo el pap "Nema 23", que por lo que vi es de 1.5A. Estos Driver son hasta 2A. No estaría tan lejos.
Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta, lo tendré muy en cuenta.
Saludos.


----------



## renyklever

No te dejes llevar, animo que si se puede, ya llevo como cuatro versiones del driver, buscando mejorarlo.

y ya voy por la construccion de mi mesa de 1.3mt x 1mt con motores de 3A, pero no fue de una, fue progresivamente.

You can do it men.

saludos

renyk


----------



## demianel

Gracias por tu aliento. Te pregunto, ¿Qué aplicación le das a tu "CNC"? ¿O cúal le vas a dar?
Una pregunta muy importante, ¿Cómo consigues mover el eje de 1.3Mts? Porque acá no consigo barillas enroscada mayores a 1Mt. ¿Lo consigues con correa? Si tienes algun plano o algo similar, me serviría mucho. Yo lo estaba diseñando en el "SolidWorks", no sé si lo conoces; pero ahora instalé en Windows 7 y la versión del Solid no me es compatible, tengo que conseguir una ya (jeje).
De antemano muchas gracias.
Saludos. Good luck.
Demian.


----------



## renyklever

Sistema operativo recomendable XP, windows 7 no es muy compatible. barillas roscadas las recomiendo para ejes cortos de hasta 40mm, mas de 40mm preferiblemente correas, compre cadenas de bicicleta #35, tanmbien las hay #25, pero no las consegui, el fin es hacer de mi CNC, entre otras cosas, es hacer CNC para vender, o sea una cnc para hacer otras cnc, debes hacerla para 4 o 5 ejes, ya que 3 ejes no mueven una mesa tan grande, hay que conbinar fuerzas, yo uso kcam y match, funcionan igual, aunque es mas completo en math y hasta el art2008,

dale que si se puede, un dia de estas pongovideo y fotos de la grande. no la he terminado de armar aun, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## demianel

Ah espectacular lo me decis, yo pense hace un tiempo ponerle cadena de bicicleta, pero había dejado de tenerlo en cuenta. Te pregunto para el eje Z ¿Conviene más con barilla o correa? Digo por el efecto gravedad. Puede que sea un disparate lo que voy a decir, ¿Qué tal estaría hacerle un sistema "tipo" ascensor?, con un contrapeso para aligerar la carga que conlleva el router en la rosca. O sea tenemos que si es muy pesado la parte router, toda la fuerza va a la rosca. Pensaba que de esta forma podriamos no necesitar de un PaP mas potente para el eje Z. ¿O con una buena rosca no habría problema?
Voy a tener todo lo que me has dicho en cuenta. Muy agradecido estoy.
Saludos.
Demian.

Habia visto que uno de estos software corrian en una 486, me parece q el que había hecho "esteca55". Da la casualidad que me han regalado una 486 que tengo archivada. Sería genial darle utilidad.


----------



## renyklever

Buenos dias, el eje Z siempre en un 98% es mejor con barrilla roscada, si quieres ayudarlo un poco ya que hay mucho peso, a lo mejor el router es grande o el sistema tambien, lo recomendable es:

. Poner contrapeso con un resorte, o con una polea (me gusta mas con resorte)
. voy a tratar con la opcion de 2 motores en el eje Z uno en cada lado, ya que estoy colocandole un router grande, eso es si logro armar la de 5 ejes.

Ojo con las cadenas debe estar muy bien ensamblado ya que las mismas tienden a trancerse, botan grasa y ensucian, tambien se secan cuando les cae aserrin.

Ojo con el sistema de rolinera o riel, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## demianel

Buenas tarde amigo Renyk. Muy bueno lo que me dices. Mi sistema consta de dos guías con barras trafiladas en cada eje, la idea es ponerle rodamientos lineales, dos por guía.
Fijate en los mensajes de la página 17 mensaje 333. Ahí puse unos rendes de mi idea de como hacerlo.
¿Me harías el favor de corroborrar como voy hasta ahí?
Muy amable todo lo que haces por mi, muchas gracias.
Saludos.
Demian.


----------



## renyklever

Disculpa la demora, pero sucede que aqui en venezuela es max complicado conseguir esas rolineras, por eso mejor me voy por los rieles, estan muy buenas, pero no se como trabajarian en largas longitudes, seria cuestion de probar,

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

hey renyk como andas man, oye yo consegui quien vendiera las rolineras esa en forma de V pero algo caras, (180 bsf c/u). mi pensar es hacerlo con las rueditas que tienen las ventanas corredizas abajo que tambien son en forma de V, segun se consiguen de metal por que normalmente son como de plastico. Oye con que interface estas trabajando..? saludos desde Venezuela..


----------



## eduardocastano

hola alguien me dice el torque en oz-in de un motor de 164 gr-in...


----------



## renyklever

Eduardo, como estas, es mejor comprar rolineras planas y mandarlas a tornear, terminan saliendo como de 20 a 30 cada  c/u mas el precio que te cuesten, yo estoy cuadrando un torno casero a ver si las preparo yo mesmo, de donde eres de caracas?, yo soy de los teques, yo hice la primera interfase, es mas sencilla, a decir verdad soy nuevo en electronica

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

A ok, yo soy de cd bolivar. Oye y ya hiciste la prueba de tornear una rolinera..?

Que motores tienes para hacer la cnc..?

Que motores tienes para hacer la cnc..?


----------



## renyklever

Hola eduardo, de momento no las he logrado hacer, consegui un pana que me las torneo, y terminaron saliendome c/u 50, 20bs la compra y 30bs la torneada, no es sencillo tornearlas ya que son de acero, adicional a esto, es un trabajo global, o sea que si lleve 20 rolineras todas salieron en 500, (PRECIO DE PANA COMO DICEN ENTRE COMILLAS OK (O SEA CARO) te coloco fotos, 



En cuanto a los motores estoy usando unos nema 17, no les conosco mucho el detalle.

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Keny,oye quedaron perfectas las rolineras. Ahorita yo no podre hacerlas por que no tengo dinero y de paso son 16. Oye si puedes pasame tu correo para hablar por msn.


----------



## renyklever

No es posible enviar por este medio coreos electronicos, esta prohibido, te envie un mensaje privado.

saludos

renyk


----------



## demianel

Buenas muchachos. Veo los rodamietos, muy buenos han quedado, pero mucho no entiendo el mecanismo que van a utilizar. ¿Me podrían explicar un poquito?
Otra pregunta, en caso de ser no conseguir rodamientos lineales, ¿Puedo reemplazarlos por bujes? Allá donde trabajo mi jefe se fabricó una guillotina para cortar los aislantes, la cual trabaja con una ruedita afilada, que corre sobre unas guías trafiladas, el soporte de esta ruedita es un bloque con los agujeros para las guías nomas. Justo esta manaña me estuve fijando y al parecer no tiene "juego", y se desliza muy bien por las barras. 
¿Qué me dicen?
Renyk en cuanto a los PaP el amigo "lubeck" me había recomendado los Nema 23 que son de 300oz, la verdad que no tengo idea que significa esto, pero yo preguntaba con la idea de trabajar sobre aluminio y este fue el que me recomendo.
PD: Amigo "lubeck" hace tiempo que no se te ve por acá, ¿Pudiste conseguir el SolidWorks?
Yo obtuve el 2010 de 64 bits para el Windows 7.
Saludos.


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola demianel como estas, oye esos bujes de los que hablas son de metal o de goma, si son de metal puede que te sirvan pero creo que son algo grandes. Por otro lado yo estot haciendo el cnc con el sistema de rodamiento de forma en V que rodaran por unos angulos de aluminio. Creo que reny esta haciendo igual.


----------



## demianel

Hola Eduardo, yo muy bien, ¿Y tú? Mi jefe utilizó un bloque de hierro lo mando a tornear los dos agujeros para las barras guías. Los bujes que conozco yo (de los motores eléctricos) son de bronce y hay de todas las medídas. Lo malo que estos sfren de desgaste, por eso pensaba en bujes de hierro, así en un bloque. ¿Qué me dices? ¿Servirá?


----------



## willynovi

hola demianel, no se bien que varillas estas usando de guias, no me he leido el hilo completo para saberlo, pero te puedo decir algo de los bujes.
Si usas varillas calibradas rectificadas, no dudes en poner bujes de bronce que tendras muy poco juego, es lo mejor que puedes poner. En todo caso puedes usar bronce grafitado que es autolubricante.
El acero no es apto para hacer bujes, primero porque se oxidará y quedará agarrado, y si usas acero inoxidable menos porque es muy propenso al engrane ante cualquier desaline.


----------



## eduardocastano

aqui bbien... bueno alli esta la explicacion jeje, yo ahorita voy a probar con unas rueditas de las que tienen las ventanas corredizas abajo. lo malo es que no son rolinera asi que me imagino que sufrira algun desgaste por que son de bronce, pero bueno aun no puedo comprar las rolineras en si, Reny tuvo una buena idea de mandar a tornear unas rolineras lisas... tendre que ver si puedo hacer lo mismo... Bueno saludos a todos...


----------



## demianel

Hola "willynovi". Son barras trafiladas, no te sé decír de que materiar son. Aún no las he comprado. Igual muchas gracias por el dato.
Ok "eduardocastano" espero que tengas suerte con las rueditas.
Saludos y gracias.

Demian.


----------



## shadow_x

mucho trabajo para uno solo ^.^ yo me quedo con mi cloruro ferrico y mi tanque de burbujas XD


----------



## demianel

shadow_x dijo:


> mucho trabajo para uno solo ^.^ yo me quedo con mi cloruro ferrico y mi tanque de burbujas XD


Hola amigo. Eso es verdad es mucho trabajo, pero tiene sus beneficios. No sólo para trazar tus "pistas", sino para perforar la placa, y muchas cosas más.
Saludos.


----------



## Vicntronics

Hola , soy nuevo en este foro de electrónica, este proyecto me parece genial, ya hace un tiempo que lo habia visto en youtube,y  epero llegar a hacerlo algún día , mi principal problema es encontrar partes necesarias para lograrlo, pues no se donde pueda conseguir maquinas usadas o para repuesto( motores, etc) en mi zona, soy de córdoba argentina y no hay mucha oferta de partes baratas para este proyecto u otros que me gustaria hacer, encontré algo en mercado libre como impresoras usadas y scanner, pero la mayoria esta en buenos aires, y las casas de compra venta aquí te piden mucho por maquinas ya bastante viejas, bueno si alguien sabe donde pueda conseguir partes baratas por favor mandar datos por "mensaje privado"

Gracias

Vicente


----------



## eduardocastano

hooooolaaaa que tal todos, una pregunta, queria saber si puedo poner dos diodos zener en serie de 9v para que en total me salga 18v.... alguien si me dice plissss...


----------



## demianel

Hola Eduardo. Mmm no te sé decir exactamente. A mi entender, el diodo zener deja pasar tensiones mayores a 9V en tu caso, dado que el "primero" deje pasar los 9V el "segundo" ya dispone de los mismos. ¿No sé si me explico. No tengo idea las caidas de tensión pero deben ser infimas. En fín, no te va a "detener" tensiones menores que 18V. Bueno, no es para desalentarte, pero esa es mi opinion.
Ya alguno en el foro te sabrá decir mejor. (Talvéz esté equivocado, pero por las dudas espera más respuestas)
Un abrazo grande.
PD: ¿Cómo llevan esas fresadoras? ¿Han avanzado?


----------



## renyklever

Buenos dias, tiene razon demianel, el diodo es como un embudo que al ya pasar 9V por el no pasaran mas de hay por el otro.

Adicional a esto, no necesitas tantos voltios para estos proyectos, te comento que tengo 4 motores de 2.6V 3Amp. y con una fuente de 10V 20Am me sirvio.

saludos

renyk


----------



## alexus

lo que se necesita es corrinte...

muchachos, yo construi mi fresadora cnc, cualquier consulta a las ordenes.


----------



## renyklever

Coloca fotos y videos alexus a ver que tal.

saludos


renyk


----------



## Dario

alexus dijo:


> lo que se necesita es corrinte...
> 
> muchachos, yo construi mi fresadora cnc, cualquier consulta a las ordenes.


 

 alexus, amigo!!! apareciste tanto tiempo, lo que dice renik es verdad, subite un par de fotos y aunque sea un video con la cnc en movimiento jejeje...
saludosss


----------



## demianel

Hola gente. Coincido con los muchachos, fotos por favor "alexus".
Saludos a todos.
PD: al fín en estos días cobro ese dinero que tanto esperé.Lo que me quedaría, es ir culminado la parte mecánica. En estos días pregunto más exactamente.


----------



## ganimides

Hola amigo Dario!, te queria preguntar que motores usaste paso a paso.¿son bipolares o unipolares?.

Yo entre a www.instructables.com y hay un tipo que hizo un "easy build homemade CNC" muy bueno y barato pero no explica qué motores paso a paso usó y cómo identifica los terminales del mismo.

¿VOs explicás esto en estos archivos que pones?.


Te mando un abrazo y te felicito!!


Gabriel


----------



## Dario

hola ganimides.
bueno, yo use unos motores de impresora de 48 pasos unipolares que habia recuperado de unas impresoras viejas que tenia. con respecto a identificar los cables de los motores, te cuento que yo los identifique a ojo jeje... teniendo en cuenta claro, que el cable rojo, por lo general va al positivo, pero la mejor forma, es buscando el datasheet en internet.


> Yo entre a www.instructables.com y hay un tipo que hizo un "easy build homemade CNC" muy bueno y barato


si, la interface que yo hice, fue esa pero, con algunas modificaciones mayormente, hechas para adaptarla a mi presupuesto. 
saludosss y gracias por tu comentario, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Vicntronics

Hola estoy desempolvado impresoras,  las había comprado hace un tiempo para hacer otro proyecto, espero comenzar dentro de una semana o dos , son 2 HP(Deskjet670C plastico evejecidicimo ,y una Officejet(¿quien usa el fax ahora?), y una epson , Las Hp Funcionan bien, mi idea no es destruirlas , pero si experimentar, con sus piezas y realizar varios proyectos para aprender, aparte los cartuchos de tinta nuevos son muy caros(en aquel tiempo) que Una IMPRESORA NUEVA (en estos dias no estoy muy seguro), La Epson C79 nofunciona, pues no detecta los cartuchos de tinta , cuando la desarme  tenia tinta en la plaqueta del cabezal, parece ser que esta lina tenia el inconveniente de al perder tinta del cartucho , se llenaba el receptaculo y entraba a la plaqueta y el cable plano( un poco corroido), no me acuerdo a que conclucion llege sobre ese cicuito, pero bueno ,ahora hare otros experimentos con ella y sus inyectores! jeje


----------



## Dario

tabien se puede hacer esto, presta mucha atencion.
 saludosss


----------



## Vicntronics

Jajaja! Si es justo lo que queria hacer tambien!!!, pero como no pude arreglala para que reconociera los cartuchos de tinta, que ahi nomas, otro tema hera ¿donde conseguir tinta indeleble?, o hacer mi propia tinta a base grasa con anilina colibri ja!, pues suponia que como el sistema de inyectores piezoelectrico de la epson, no hiba a tener problema en ponerle cualquier cosa que no sea agua destilada solamente, a diferencia de la HP que los inyectores son por resistencia termica. Tambien espero hacer esto con los cartuchos de la hp:




 
links :
http://spritesmods.com/?art=inker
http://spritesmods.com/?art=inker&page=3

Y luego hacer algo asi:









Había hasta hace poco unos videos de un brasileño (suponngo) que habia hecho una 3d printer, pero ya no estan mas, ni si quiera su blog no se que le paso, aunque si no mal lo recuedo logre bajar el programa que usaba para imprimir capa por capa un objeto 3d.lo debo tener por ahi,la cosa es que habia hecho una mesa con dos cajas adentro, cada caja tenia una base movil, a la primer caja (con la base a la altura de la mesa )la utilizaba para imprimir el objeto, en la segunda ( base mas abajo de la mesa a una altura que seria el maximo de altura de los objetos a imprimir) estaba el material en polvo, que ingnoro cual era , utilizaba para formar el objeto, el cartucho de tinta tenia agua destilada solamente (segun el), lo unico que conosco que yo podria utilizar y que frague con ague es la pastina que se utiliza para las junta de los pisos ceramicos o algun otro cemento,el cabezal(eje x por ejemplo) estaba montado en dos rieles( eje y)  como en el video de arriba, creo que hera de rodillos, y tenia un rodillo metalico un poco gordito como un caño pero no muy grande como el de las impresoras a lo largo de eje x , BUENO la cosa es QUE funcionaba Asi: imprimia un capa en la primera caja, moviendoce hacia atras hacia la segunda caja, luego al terminar seguia hacia atras como queriendo cargar una "hoja nueva", pasando atras de la segunda caja,cuando llegaba al final entraba en accion un control con AVR (creo) pimero bajaba la primera base unos milimetros(o el espesor que sea), y subia al mismo tiempo la otra base con el material, y hacia volver el cabezal a su posicion original, en ese movimiento el rodillo pasaba sobre el material esparciendolo hacia adelante como si estubiera amasando una masa para pizza, y asi quedaba listo otra capa nueva de material para imprimir en ella, creo que tambien tenia un sistema de calefactor para que se secara el material mas rapido, y el tipo estaba por hacer otra version mas profecional, bueno la infinidad de cosas que se podrian hacer a gran escala o pequeña no 
termina nunca!!! (repRap o fab@home, como ya sabras vos etc.). 




se podra llegar algun día a hacer esto?:


----------



## Dario

> se podra llegar algun día a hacer esto?:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqyZ9bFl_qg&feature=player_embedded


yo creo que apenas se pueda, se va a poder,(valga la red.) la tecnologia esta disponible


----------



## Vicntronics

También esto es muy interesante!


----------



## sebastian291087

dario te hago una pregunta el circuito de interface para la frezadora que sale en la pagina robotica me lo baje y lo quiero hacer pero el problema que noc que diodo lleva porque el pcb pero ahi no dice ...vos sabes cuales son?



D@rio dijo:


> ok, mañana te averiguo bien como es la fuente que tenes que hacer y te paso las especificaciones aqui en el foro.
> saludosss amigo mio.


hola dario ...una pregunta el circuito que sale en la pagina hay un circuito de interfaz,pero como me dan el pcb y casi ninguna informacion te queria preguntar que diodo lleva porq no me dice y que tipo de motores controla?el circuito es este


----------



## Dario

hola.
los diodos son 1N4007 y la interface, es para motores paso a paso. te recomiendo que leas bien desde el principio este post y que investigues hacerca de estos motores si es que no sabes como funcionan.
saludosss.


----------



## Isasu

demianel dijo:


> Ok, te entiendo. Lo que vale es esa experiencia que me aportas, igual uno le pone su toque personal. Pero como te has dado cuenta he aplicado todo consejo que me han dado.
> Aquí pongo la barilla roscada (sin rosca jeje, no me salió) con los rodamientos (El programa me puso unos 2002, son de Di 10mm De 26mm y espesor de 10mm) en su rebaje y un rebaje de 8mm para la polea. La parte roscada de la barilla tiene 210mm (de rodamiento a rodamiento, son 200+5+5 por las "tapas")
> 
> La última imágen es del soporte con la barilla, sus rodamientos y sus jaulas con tornillos.



Hola: 
Podrias subir los archivos del solidworks?


----------



## eduardocastano

Como hago para subir una foto aca..?


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo.
tenes que hacer click en Ir a Avanzado, despues en gestionar archivos adjuntos y luego en el casillero subir archivo desde tu computador


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Cesar oye y donde esta Avanzado. Hey y con respecto al Interface aun no he podido mandar a programar el Pic... 

Lol... ya vi donde dice Avanzado jajajja

Creacion de mi Interface Modular... Bueno aun me falta programar un Pic pero ya lo demas esta listo 

Alguien tiene el circuito de una tarjeta entrenadora de PIC's..?


----------



## Dario

por aca tenes un cargador de pic que te va a servir https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/ yo lo uso con icprog y me funciona perfecto.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

A ok gracias amigo, vere si lo hago entonces, me sale mejor y asi me queda para futuros proyectos. Oye y de donde descargo el ICProg


----------



## renyklever

Epale eduardo tremendo trabajo, todo un profesional, esta quedando excelente.

por cierto bajo que nombre pediste el cable plano y los enchufes, y a que precio los conseguiste.

pregunto, que pic bas a usar, el 16f84 no es facil de programar,

saludos y suerte

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale Reny voy a usar el Pic 12f629, y el nombre del cable es faja y los conectores son BD25


----------



## renyklever

Cuanto sale cada conector y el cable faja se compra como por metro o cable.,

gracias eduardo

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

hey Reny no me recuerdo cuanto salen los conectores pero son baratos, y el cable lo venden por metro. yo le compro todo a un amigo del zulia, yo le pido lo que necesito, le deposito y el me envia las cosas


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo.
mejor te recomiendo el winpic800 que podes descargar aqui porque al icprog hay que parcharlo para XP y se te va a complicar
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok ya descargue ese tambien, tengo los dos, bueno la semana que viene comprare los componentes para hacer la placa entrenadora, saludos Cesar


----------



## demianel

Isasu dijo:


> Hola:
> Podrias subir los archivos del solidworks?




Hola amigo "Isasu", ¿Qué es lo que necesitas especificamente? ¿El instal del SolidWorks?
O ¿Lo qué he realizado yo?
Saludos.


----------



## marloc

buenos noches eduardo desde hace rato los estoy siguiendo los pasos a ti y reny en este foro, ya que soy del estado Zulia y por lo visto es lo mas cerca que me quedan los dos para saber en donde han comprado los diferentes componentes

epa esa es la interfaz de steca55 yo también la estoy haciendo te voy a mostrar mi progreso el cual publique en otra pagina la cual esta a medias ya que por falta de timpo no he podido terminar pero para muestra un botan...

epa los diferentes componentes los compro en dos tienda en Maracaibo llamado corto circuito, y maxferrer, el único inconveniente es que ninguna de las dos tiendas tienen despacho vía Internet, y por lo visto tu conseguisteis a un pana de la misma ciudad que te los facilita.

en donde comprasteis los motores que si se quiere no he tenido ningún progreso por falta de ellos..


----------



## demianel

Buenas gente. Antes que nada quisiera comentarles que hoy arranco con mí CNC. Voy a averiguar precios y demás. Aunque me faltaría determinar muchas cosas para la parte mecánica.
Les comento que un señor me estuvo dando muchas ideas, como ser, hacer los soportes en fundición de aluminio. Me explico que una atornillar sobre aluminio no era muy conveniente. Que iba a conseguir mas firmeza con una pieza masiza. Para que se den una idea, yo me baso en el trabajo de Esteka55, el soporte del eje Z sería. Este señor me recomendo en hacer un molde el madera que en un lugar de mi ciudad me lo fundian. Con costos menores al del ensamblado y mecánizado.
Quería saber si me pueden decir, ¿Para "mover" el eje Z, de qué dimensiones deben ser el diámetro de la barilla roscada? ¿Qué paso debería tener la misma?
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.
Demian.
PD: Hoy si hago tiempo voy a ir a un lugar que se encargan de la automatización, que me recomendo este señor que me dijo lo de la fundición. (También que vaya de parte de él)
PD2: Ni bien empieze pondré fotos con los avances.


----------



## jorge escobar

hola con todos tengo una urgencia con una maquina cnc, estoy realizando practicas pre profesionales y en la empresa donde estoy hay una fresadora cnc marca lagun FTV 1S. pedi manuales pero no los tienen y quisiera hacerla funcionar alguna ayuda al respecto se los agraderia.


----------



## eduardocastano

hola Marloc, oye esta bien parecidos tu interface jejeje, oye los motores que yo compre se los compre a otro pana de caracas, me salieron en 265 BsF c/u. aun no los he probado por que me falta meterle el firewire al pic del interface, tu ya lo hiciste, te funciona bien la interface..?


----------



## marloc

Epa eduardocastano; como esta todo gracias por responder, no aun no la he probado ya que me faltan las bases para conectar los integrados... 
en cuanto al motor que tu comprasteis es un nema 22 es cierto.... ha por casualidad tienes conocimiento si le quedaron mas motores para anotarme con tres.....

epa yo no se nada de electronica y ni se te ocurra mandar a quemar el integrado es decir meterle el fireware al pic por que te quitan un ojo de la cara yo pregunte a un señor en Maracaibo y me quería cobrar algo como 500 bsf por pic..... y nada yo mismo me hice el quemador el cual es el mismo que te recomendó Darío con el programa..... a pesar de no saber electrónica yo pude lograr quemar pic para una alarma gsm que me consegui9 en la red

A toda la comunidad es posible en algún momento utilizar este motor el cual se los extraje a unas maquinas de escribir eléctricas.... tengo tre los mototes poseen cinco cables rojo, negro, azul, gris y naranja estos motores serian paso a paso pregunto vean las imágenes


----------



## eduardocastano

epale maloc, oye yo tambien estoy por hacer el quemador de pic. y con respeco a los motores me imagino que aun le quedan al pana, de todos modos si quieres mañana le pregunto y te aviso. son Nema 23. y que te falta para probar el interface..?


----------



## marloc

creo que estoy parado por las bases para conectar los pic y los integrado, las bases que quiero son los de pines torneados y la fuente de corriente que no se cual usar,
creo que  leí que no se necesita estar conectada al computador para probarla la fuente….
Epa y a vos que te falta para probarla…..


----------



## eduardocastano

hola, yo estoy usando una fuente de poder de una pc, y aun no he probado el interface por que me falta quemar el Pic.


----------



## demianel

Buenas. Amigo "lubeck" hace tiempo que no te veo por aquí. ¿Cómo va esa CNC? Te comento que estuve averiguando, las barillas roscadas de 19mm pasi 5mm de rosca cuadrada, salen 100 pesos argentinos por metro y se consiguen de todo tamaño (por lo que me decia hasta 6mts). Luego fuí a una casa de rodamientos, me dieron presupuesto de los rodamientos lineales (unos japoneses, no me dijo la marca) a 55 pesos, con la barra trafilada de acero inoxidable de 20mm a modedas por cms. El total para los 12 rodamientos y los 440 cm de barra, se me va a 1500 aproximadamente (me decidí por 1 metro para los ejes X e Y, que son dos por eje; y de 20cm para el eje Z, también dos).
Hoy compre los componentes para la parte electrónica de la interfaz la cual me decidí por la "Interfaz sggtav" (Publicada en "esteca55"). Despues haré los 3 drivers.
Acepto cualquier consejo o critica.
Muy amables como siempre, desde ya muy agradecido con todos ustedes.
Saludos.


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Dario, oye el circuito con los Diodos quedaria asi..? ve la imagen.


----------



## marloc

yde que mara conectaste la fuente, 
me puedes facilitar el esquema de conexión....
epa que no se te olvide el contacto de los notores


----------



## eduardocastano

con quien es eso..?


----------



## marloc

Epa eduardocastano, es contigo..... que tipo de programador va a usar.....


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok, a que programador te refieres..? que es lo que me dices no te entendi jeje


----------



## marloc

Epa eduardocastano, este es el programador que tengo, lo conseguí en la red.... esta en formato pdf. y también tengo el programador rcd en cuanto lo consiga te lo paso....


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok tu hablas del programador de Pic..? Yo aun no lo he hecho, estoy por hacer es uno que consegui en internet


----------



## Dario

eduardocastano dijo:


> Hola Dario, oye el circuito con los Diodos quedaria asi..? ve la imagen.


 hola eduardo.
exacto, asi quedaria...
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok ta bien, pero ahora no me funciona el motor asi jejeje....

hace como si arrancara pero pareciera que hubiese algo mal por que vibra pero no gira


----------



## Dario

que raro... las bobinas del motor, ¿estaran conectadas en el orden correcto?


----------



## eduardocastano

Pues en realidad las conecte de la misma manera que lo hacia sin los diodos... y aun esta el problema la la direccion, aun no gira para el lado contrario jejeje


----------



## Dario

ah, osea que gira para un lado.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

no pa ningun lado pero para el lado contrario no hace nada. aunque sea para el otro lado vibra pero no gira... entiendes..?

Ejele aca pongo el esquema del Programador de Pic que estoy por hacer....

aca esta un generador de pulso que hice, no se si estara bueno del todo 

Ejele Vean mi primer video del Driver funcionando con un generador de pulso hecho con el timer 555...


----------



## renyklever

Epale muchachones aqui les coloco un video nuevo, 






saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Hey Reny, oye queria hablar contigo haber si me podrias hacer un favor, era de ver si tu me podrias vender o mandar a hacer las rolineras, osea yo te deposito y tu me compras las rolineras y las mandas a tornear asi como hicistestu..-


----------



## renyklever

Claro eduardo, no hay problema, tienes mi numero, el detalle es que siempre los torneros estan ocupados, hay que pedir audiencia, pero dale, dejame averiguar y te escribo o llamo, por cierto te pregunto, si el pic no esta grabado el motor no girara con el driver, ya lo grabaste?

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Aun no he podido grabar el pic amigo. Estoy esperando a un profesor a que llegue de viaje para darselo a el para que lo queme.


----------



## marloc

buenas noches renyklever, esta maquina esta hecha con la interfaz de dario...

epa eduardocastano, la interfaz que pones en el video es la de dario o la esteka55... te pregunto y cual es el miedo que tienes de programar el pic, si con lo que muestras en el video toda esa cantidad de cables y componentes que tienes de la electrónica, yo con esa capacidad que tenéis vos para mi el limite seria el cielo hermano...... te comento lo poquito que se yo de electrónica o mas bien no se nada al respecto, y me he atrevido armarme mi programador..... y ya he programar ...... una alarma gsm y me funciono al pelo…..


----------



## Dario

hola chicos.
hey renik, esa es tu cnc verdad? uqe bien que trabaja, te felicito!!!
eduardo: me alegra que el generador te funcione y segui cadelante, que cualquiera de estos dias ya tendras tu cnc!!!
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

hola amigos, oye marloc no es miedo sino falta de tiempo, de todos modos esta semana que viene ya estare haciendo mi programador ya que pedi los componentes, solo me falta pagarlos para que me los envie... Dario amigo como has estado, todo ha funcionado bien con el driver unipolar pero con el bipolar no jejeje. conecte un motor pequeño que tengo de 4 cables y no funciona bien no se si sera por que no se cual es cada cable, lo mas seguro lo estoy conectando mal...

Motor Bipolar que estoy usando para la prueba del driver bipolar

Prueba del Driver Bipolar


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Hola chicos muy interesante este tema de fresado por CNC y sii es para diseñar las PCB's aun mas interesante. Les cuento que tengo un par de compañeros de la universidad con los cuales voy a empezar a trabajar en la fabricacion de una de estas maquinas.. cabe decir que somos renovatos pero bueno esperamos aprender y quizas para finales de año la tengamos lista.

Bueno medio leii algunas cosillas por aca comentadas, y me surge una curiosidad.. segun veo todos utilizaron puerto paralelo para la interfaz pc-fresadora, mi pregunta es.. de ese modo es mas facil?? es decir sii quisiera usarla por USB se podria?.. variarian muchas cosas de las aca planteadas?..


----------



## renyklever

Bienvenida elizabeth, este tema tan interesante fue posteado por dario, y gracias a su experiencia muchos hemos logrado armar nuestro equipo. el tema original el cual es que mas me gusto y mas facil de trabajar fue el que use, despues del mismo surgieron otras versiones que son por las cuales otros han trabajado, te sugiero leer por lo menos el principio de las primeras paginas para que te empapes al respecto.

Aqui quien mejor tiene solidos conocimientos del tema es dario, algunos solo sabemos leer planos electronicos o ver imagenes, dario es quien nos puede informar la mejor opcion, a lo mejor un puerto USB es mas facil de armar que un cable paralelo, pero si te digo que un cable paralelo es economico y sencillo de conseguir.

saludos y suerte en tu construccion.

renyk


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Hola gracias Reny, bueno estuve leyendo por ahi en la red y surge un problema con adaptarle USB, parece ser que los programas de software  libre como mach3 y kcam no son compatibles con este tipo de comunicacion, asii que tocaria encontrar uno que se adapte a USB y bueno... estos programas son pagos y dinero es lo que no hay T_T ya bastante se gastara comprando los materiales.


----------



## eduardocastano

Hooooolaaaa Saludos a todos, hey una preguntita, por donde es mejor empezar a contruir la mesa cnc, por el eje X, Y o Z...?


----------



## renyklever

Depende de que llames X, ya que por lo general y suponiendo si tu mesa es de 60x40 (a mi entender), lo logico es que la X sea usada para el tramo mas corto, o SEA QUE  HAGA EL RECORRIDO de punta a punta en el eje de 60, siendo el recorrido mas corto para Y o sea el de 40, ahora si es cuadrada de 50x50 es indiferente, luego de hacer el eje X, sigues con Y por ultimo Z. espero no enredar mucho,

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale Reny. entonces de ultimo hago el eje Z


----------



## renyklever

Lo mas recomendable es ver caminando siempre primero el eje x, luego Y y por ultimo Z, correcto eduardo el eje Z, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

ok gracias amigo, oye averiguaste lo del torno..?


----------



## renyklever

Para este fin de semana voy, ya contacte al hombre, hay te escribo lo que me indique,

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok esta bien amigo

Hey necesito una ayuda para encontrar el cargador de un destornillador electrico, resulta que el cargador se daño y mi papa lo boto pero no anoto de cuantos voltios y amperios era... ahora ando en busca de el, desarme el destornillador y adentro tiene 2 pilas doble A puestas en serie y son de 1.2v, 600mAh. con esos datos que tipo de cargador necesito para cargarlo..?


----------



## ganimides

Tomasito dijo:


> El paso de las varillas roscadas no es tan importante, de última le ponés reducción al motor, el problema es el juego y los puntos muertos...
> 
> 
> Y la presición... Tratá de hacer un PCB para soldar esto con la fresadora que pusieron al principio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si es para soldar un 4017, lo voy a hacer por transferencia de toner el PCB seguramente, no necesitás un router cnc para eso
> 
> Aparte no solo es la presición del movimiento del router, sino la presición de la mesa. La mesa tiene que estar totalmente perpenticular al router y no puede tener ningún error, si no te pasa como al tipo de instructables que no podía hacer PCBs con esa fresadora (Si se fijan, los PCBs le quedaban inusables, y no hablo de SMD, un pcb normalito ).
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que tomar muchas cosas en cuenta, es la verdad...




Disculpame pero quien te dijo que no funciona???....la placa delos driver para los tres motores la hizo con la fresadora de los caños sin ningun problema y funciona.

Me parece que tenes una vision muy caotica de las cosas y todavia no mostraste ningun desarrollo tuyo hecho como para comparar....

Salud2



Tomasito dijo:


> Las impresoras 3D (Lo de Fab@Home) son como una fresadora cnc, pero en vez de un elemento cortante, tienen un pistón que deposita material sobre la mesa.
> 
> Sobre costos, puede parecer facil de hacer y barata una fresadora cnc casera, pero si se va a hacer bien (No como el tipo de instructables), les va a costar más dinero y esfuerzo.
> 
> - Un tornillo recirculante sale muy caro (Necesitan 3)
> - Varillas de acero inoxidable o cromadas y rectificadas, salen caras (estas se pueden reciclar de algunas impresoras viejas)
> - Motores PaP salen bastante caros, y los de las impresoras son muy chicos para la mayoría de los casos.
> - El motor que agarre la herramienta suele ser caro, un dremel se puede usar, pero no es preferible, tiene mucho juego en los rodamientos y error en diferentes partes.
> - Los drivers no son taaaaan baratos, aunque acá se puede reciclar bastante.
> 
> 
> En fin, pueden hacer algo como el tipo de instructables, no va a tener casi nada de presición, ni va a ser rápido, ni va a tener mucha fuerza, pero si hacen algo así, haganló bien, no hay necesidad de hacerlo tan mal.
> 
> 
> Si buscan en internet, hay millones de diseños de fresadoras cnc, no dejen de leer!



Mentira!!!!....los motores paso a paso los conseguis en MERCADOLIBRE a $10 pesos cualquiera que quieras y te los dan probados.....

Tomasito,si quiero una profesional la compro hecha no te parece?????.....la idea en este foro es hacer algo "didactico" y aprender mucho de esa experiencia y no competir por el primer puesto.

Justamente TOM MCGUIRE te demuestra que con cosas comunes podes hacer un CNC y funciona.Obviamente no seran cosas profesionales pero el no lo hizo con esa idea.....



			
				ganimides dijo:
			
		

> Disculpame pero quien te dijo que no funciona???....la placa delos driver para los tres motores la hizo con la fresadora de los caños sin ningun problema y funciona.
> 
> Me parece que tenes una vision muy caotica de las cosas y todavia no mostraste ningun desarrollo tuyo hecho como para comparar....
> 
> Salud2
> 
> 
> 
> Mentira!!!!....los motores paso a paso los conseguis en MERCADOLIBRE a $10 pesos cualquiera que quieras y te los dan probados.....
> 
> Tomasito,si quiero una profesional la compro hecha no te parece?????.....la idea en este foro es hacer algo "didactico" y aprender mucho de esa experiencia y no competir por el primer puesto.
> 
> Justamente TOM MCGUIRE te demuestra que con cosas comunes podes hacer un CNC y funciona.Obviamente no seran cosas profesionales pero el no lo hizo con esa idea.....



Siii debe haber millones pero son todas costosisimas y repito no es la idea....


----------



## demianel

Hola gente, espero que anden bien. Les comento que desarme un scaner para sacarle el PaP, tiene un M35SP-7S mara Mitsumi. Encontre el DataSheet que dejo adjunto. Lo que necesitaría, es en caso de ser podible, es que me digan la conexión que tiene, o sea ¿Cuál es el común, A, A-, B y B-?
Por lo que tengo entendido es unipolar, tiene una plaqueta, en la cual se ve que tiene soldado 6 salidas,
de las cuales dos de ellas se unen el la placa. Por lo cual tiene 5 cables, los cuales son: negro, marrón, naranja, rojo, amarillo.
De ante mano muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## renyklever

Por los 4 cables que tiene es un driver bipolar, el datashet deberia indicar la configuracion de los mismos, pero como no los trae, si tu driver manaje bipolar te recomiendo que los pruebes en todas las configuraciones hasta dar con la ideal, no es dificil, y no quemaras nada al intentar,

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

cuantos cables tiene el motor demianel...? con un multimetro puesto para probar diodo vas probando de dos puntas, las que te marquen continuidad es una bobina

aunque teniendo 5 cables lo mas seguro te marque todo continuidad, ese es el orden de los cables...? negro, marrón, naranja, rojo, amarillo. Si es asi proba poniendo el negro en Vcc y los demas en las salidas 

    A               A-              B                B-
marron     naranja        rojo          amarillo

Sino te funciona asi invierte el naranja y el rojo

Hey quien de los que estamos aqui usa SolidWorks..?


----------



## marloc

Buena noches renyklever, epa hoy estuve en una ferretería y me dio por preguntar por una rolinera que usan para la ventana corrediza de aluminio y tienen el canal que vos propusiste en tu maquina, ahora cuan profunda es la cavidad que tu le pedistes al tornero que le hiciera a las rolineras que usasteis para el rodamiento, y cuales son las dimensiones de ellas..... ya que tengo unos amigos que se me pusieron a la orden para fabricar dicha cavidad.....
que posibilidad hay que me facilites mas información de la mecánica y driver que usaste.... para tu cnc.......


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Amigos, apenas he logrado hacer esto nada mas en SolidWorks, es algo complicado pero no tanto jejeje primera vez que lo uso. Si alguien me ayuda se lo agradezco... Saludos Dario


----------



## renyklever

Te comento algo que ley en el foro, 

Si tuvieses una maquina del tiempo viajaras en el para traer la CNC que hiciste y cortar las piezas necesarias para tu CNC, 

Ese dibujo esta buenisimo, pero, como piesas cortarlo si aun no tienes el equipo CNC, sugerencias, asi lo hice yo, corte todo a mano, y luego de armar mi equipo, ahora corto con el tal cual lo que estas dibujando, debes considerar que las piezas debes tenerlas separadas,

El dibujo te quedo muy bueno y en 3D pa completar,

suerte en tu construccion.

saludos

renyk
PD: mañana voy a ver el tornero, te llamo  despues que salga de alli, para cuando necesitas las rolineras.

marloc disculpa la demora, no habia leido bien el tema, te comento que no es necesario una medida expresa para la cavidad, lo importante es mantener esta profundidad constante en cada juego de rolineras para cada eje y que la misma al caer en el riel no se salga con cualquier movimiento, es decir que se mantenga en el sitio.

las rolineras a buscar, preferiblemente te vas a un sitio de venta de rodamientas y pides las mas baratas, mas o menos 15 a 20Bs. son como 1" o unos 25mm de diametro

con respecto al driver, use el de instructables, me parecio el mas sencillo para mi que no nada de electronica.,

saludos y suerte en tu construcion,

renyk


----------



## marloc

que tipo de motor estas usando en tu maquina y en donde los comprastes.....


----------



## renyklever

estoy usando nema23, pero ya no quedan en ningun lado, hay que compralos afuera, pareciera que somos bastantes quienes queremos hacer los equipos y alguien se encargo de comprarlos todos.

saludos

renyk


----------



## marloc

si pana cuando los quise comprar ya me habian caido alante pero bueno palante y al espera de nuevo......


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Amigos, hey tengo una pregunta, sera que yo puedo colocar dos motores en un mismo Driver asi como lo muestra la imagen..?

segunda pregunta: si se puediese poner asi lo motores girarian hacia un mismo sentido... como haria para invertir el giro de uno..?


----------



## renyklever

Claro que puedes,  siempre y cuando no uses la alimentacion de voltaje por el mismo cable, señal si, pero si los alimentas con el mismo cable te puede restar un poco de energia, digo, si estas hablando de un 5to motor.

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

epale Reny, como estas amigo. Oye lo que quiero es poner dos motores en el eje X pero si puedo poner los dos motores asi como digo me faltaria invertir el giro de uno, a que te refieres con la alimentacion..? Vcc viene directo de la fuente.

ejele tengo un problemita ahorita, los mosfets  no me estan activando...


----------



## eduardocastano

como voy...?


----------



## renyklever

Eduardo si son dos motores para el eje X, debes usar el driver con 4 motores, el software te permite configurar 4 motores, y le indicarias que el 4to eje (o eje A), es compañero del eje X, y alli puedes invertir el giro. al indicarle que es compañero ya el mismo se mueve de manera simultanea cuando operes el equipo.

cualquier duda continuo a tu orden.

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok ya entiendo.... entonces hare eso para ver que tal, pero mientras intentare resolver el problema que tengo con el driver unipolar que ahora no me quiere funcionar... :S


----------



## demianel

Buenas mi gente querida. Disculpen que estuve medio perdido ultimamente, estoy buscando empleo.
Por lo que respecta a el motor que tengo dudas, tiene 6 salidas las cuales están conectadas a una PCB, la cual une dos salidas al cable rojo. Lo puse en un "Rar" debido a las dimensiones (no es una buena imágen).
Amigo Eduardo, yo también utilizo SolidWork's, culaquier duda avisame y te ayudaré. Por lo que veo, vas muy bien con tu proyecto.
Saludos y felicitaciones a quienes han podido terminar su CNC. Muchas gracias por ayudarme.

Demian.


----------



## renyklever

Esta como dificil ver la imagen demianel, deberias tratar de colocar el serial o numero del motor, inclusive con una foto bien clara, todos van a pedir el numero.

saludos

renyk


----------



## marloc

Buenos días Reny, epa tengo una duda el driver que vos estas usando para tu maquina será que es el mismo que esta disponible en el foro, será que puedes facilitar el que vos armaste, ya que he descargado tanto y no sé cual es cual, ya que le han hecho tantas modificaciones que estoy loco.... en la escogencia..... del driver....

otra pregunta este driver es capas de mover un motor nema 23 o suaperior a este....


----------



## demianel

Hola. Sí, el serial y todo lo que veo acá es: Stepping motor M35SP-7T Lot No V8826 120 Ohms. La PCB tiene 9 ALI 2394V-O. Es marca Mitsumi 021.
Saludos


----------



## renyklever

Buenos dias no tengo a la mano imagenes, pero si te digo que termine haciendo el de instructables con una leve modificacion para colocar diodos mas grandes y colocando el irf540. del resto es la originalmente publicada por dario,

mucha gente aqui se fue por la opcion de esteka pero a la misma hay que grabar en pic y esa parte me genero incomodidad ya que son mas costosos y el l297 tambien sale mas caro,

hay que leer completo los temas, no te vallas a las 30 paginas, en las primeras 5 consigues toda la informacion.,

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola Amigos, que tal estan todos. Por aqui reportandome. Ya hoy he culminado con los 3 Driver Unipolares y la interface, solo me faltan 2 cositas, una de ella es ponerle los disipadores a los transistores de los Driver y la segunda es terminar de quemar el pic... . Ya la proxima semana me imagino que empezare con la parte mecanica de la CNC, espero no se me haga tan dificil. Bueno los dejo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## renyklever

eduardo con la interfase que hiciste no si debas, pero la mia de instructables no necesitan los disipadores, apenas se ponen tibios los transistores.

saludos y suerte en la construccion

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale Reny con esta interface si se ponen calientes tanto que no los puedes tocar por mas de 2 segundos, no se si sera normal o abra algo mal. Oye por fin averiguaste lo del torno..?


----------



## renyklever

Si vale disculpa que no te escribi, le pregunte por 16 que son las necesarias para el cnc y me indico que las torneaba todas por 300. si no las tienes cada una sale mas o menos en 15 mas los 300 por tornear, 

Mas o menos se demora una semana en entregarlas, claro esta es un trabajo de un par de horas, pero como siempre estan full por eso la demora,

saca tus numeros y me dices

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Serian 540 con las rolineras cierto...  dejame cuadrar para la otra semana para ver si te deposito el dinero y tu me mandas eso si..


----------



## renyklever

seguro, cuenta con ello.

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

he una pregunta, estoy conectando un disipador en los transistores y una vez puesto enciendo el circuito y deja de funcionar, sera que tengo que aislar cada transistor...?


----------



## renyklever

Tengo entendido que debes colocar un poco de aislante entre el disipador y el transistor, y el disipador no debe estar conectado al ccircuito a menos que sea en la base (no conosco bien el termino), alguno te respondera mejor,

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

epale reny, si me imagino que lo tengo que aislar pero no tengo la crema esa que le echan, con que otra cosa se puede aislar..?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la crema de la que hablas no es aislante, se utiliza para mejorar la conduccion termica entre el transistor y el disipador. hay que usar mica o aislante de silicona(que se vende en lamina) y bujes

saludos


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok ya, a eso me referia, dije mal eso jeje. a que te refieres con mica..? y bujes


----------



## zeta_bola_1

con mica me refiero a eso, una lamina de mica, en los negocios de electronica la venden, ya con el formato del transistor, con agujeros y todo. un buje es un tubito de plastico que calza en los agujeros de los transistores, de esa forma, al ajustar el tornillo, este no toca el transistor, por ende no conduce hacia(o desde) el disipador

saludos


----------



## eduardocastano

A ok lo que pasa es que aca en mi ciudad no se consigue mucho. Vere si encuentro algo. Gracias por el dato


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mmmmbueno, podrias tratar de hacerte algo casero, con algun plastico que resista calor, tipo baquelita o alguna goma que resista el calor de los transistores. pero si o si necesitas o la mica o este otro aislante, que es como una silicona, thinpad o algo asi se llama. te pngo 2 fotos para uqe tengas una idea de que lo que estoy hablando. imagenes de internet(solo para discusion en el foro)


----------



## eduardocastano

hola amigos. hey ya arme el circuito para quemar el pic pero ahora no se si estara bien quemado ni se como sabes si ya lo esta, quien me ayuda plis


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo.
solo pone el pic en su lugar, y conecta la interface a la pc para probarla.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

Cesar amigoooo tiempo sin saber de ti, oye ya la pegue a la interface pero aun no sirve... :S


----------



## renyklever

Eduardo sugiero primero que verifiques si esta bien grabado, como hacerlo, cierra el software abrelo de nuevo, lee el pic y si tienes tal cual lo que grabaste en la lectura quedo bien quemado, de lo contrario no caminara el circuito.

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

sera que no lo estoy quemando bien..? quien me dice los paso a seguir..?

Vean lo que me dice

despues que le doy yes hace algo alli y me da un error

El programador que hice es este... pero no se para que es la parte que dice ICSP


----------



## marloc

saludo eduardo, ve este enlace http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/icprog_jdm.htm que te puede ayudar.  epa ya tengo los motores claro todabia no lo he pagado pero se puede decir que si los tengo, compre tres motores nema 34 bipolares


----------



## eduardocastano

epale marloc, en donde los compraste..? cuanto te salieron..?


----------



## marloc

los compre por internet.... epa ya comprastes las rolinera yo las consegui en 10bs y hay como arroz, para mañana salgo a comprarlas para pedirle el favor a reny para que le mande hacer el trabajo del torno.....

epa como vas con la mecanica, yo casi tengo la mecanica casi lista en autocad en cuanto la ternine la publico en foro....


----------



## eduardocastano

aun no he hecho nada de la mecanica, quiero terminar con esto de los circuitos...


----------



## marloc

Epa pero en 3d, yo la tengo casi lista tanto en 2d con 3d, estoy trabajando a la par... que vas hacer con las rolineras me avisas si esta interesado en ellas


----------



## eduardocastano

el 3D se me borro, y ahora me da como flojera de hacerlo de nuevo jejeje, oye a 10 BsF estan bien, si me interazarian.


----------



## marloc

en cuanto termine la mecanica te la paso....


----------



## eduardocastano

Ok esta bien amigo...


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo 
proba con el ICprog, bajalo desde aca y segui las instrucciones para el parche de XP que viene en el zip.
PD¿sabian que esteca55 esta registrado aca en el foro?)
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

Ok amigo, lo vere ahora. Gracias... Oye Andas perdido ya ni se te ve la cara jejej


----------



## eladio manuel

Hola que tal, soy Eladio de Paraguay... hace bastante tiempo tengo ganas de tener mi propio CNC. Bueno he leído mucho sobre esto y es hora de comenzar. Hoy a la mañana estaría comprando el mdf para mi estructura, mi idea es desarrollar un CNC lo mas simple y barato posible pero bastante funcional, que seria para fabricar PCB y perforarlas. Entonces primero debo equivocarme en todo para aprender. jaja 

Dejo un link que tengo, es uno de mis favoritos debido al sistema simple y económico, es mas, pretendo realizar algo parecido pero mucho mas pequeño. Dimen que opinan, seria funcional? Miren este vídeo:

http://cncrouterzone.org/blog/cnc-router-plans/how-to-build-a-cnc-router-in-less-then-5-min

Bue, le aviso cualquier avance...

Saludos


----------



## eduardocastano

Hola amigos, una preguntica. Que tanto se puedo calentar el motor..?

Estoy probando de nuevo el driver con el disipador que le puse y me pasa que el motor se calienta, no se si  sera por que le estoy metiendo mas voltaje de lo que dice, el motor dice por atras 2.3v y le estoy metiendo 5v.


----------



## Dario

> sera por que le estoy metiendo mas voltaje de lo que dice, el motor dice por atras 2.3v y le estoy metiendo 5v.


es probable eduardo, proba bajando un poco el voltage.
saludosss


----------



## eduardocastano

ok amigo, le hablaste a ESTECA..?


----------



## renyklever

Epale eduardo, como esta todo, pregunto algo, el motor calienta, pero anda, gira vibra, grabaste el pic, de nada vale conectar si no has grabado el pic, te comento que estos motores por una diferencia tan "pirrica" como dice nuestro loco en voltios no es suficiente para calentar un motor, primero te caliente un transitor pero no un motor, ahora si estas conectando algo mal, eso si puede generar el calentemiento, pero pregunto de nuevo, ya esta listo el pic?

saludos

renyk


----------



## eduardocastano

Hey Reny como estas amigo, oye solo estoy probando el driver con un generador de pulso que hice con un 555 y no con la interface


----------



## renyklever

lubeck dijo:


> disculpa orlando que tanto sabes de electronica?
> 
> mira yo arme dos puentes h en una sola tarjeta que serian para los cuatro cables del motor bipolar.... ademas de esos cuatro bornes deje dos mas para la alimentacion....
> 
> el costo aproximado de esos puentes es aprox 20usd.....
> 
> eso seria por cada motor....
> ademas faltaria una ultima tarjeta para la interfaz con la compu... otros 10usd aprox...



Buenas noches lubec/dario, disculpa el abuso pero tengo un par de motores bipolar y quisiera ver si pudiera hacer otro driver para manejarlos, pero con el driver original propuesta por dario, el de instructables, el cual es con los contadores 4028, y 4650, habra manera de ver el puente h que hiciste a ver si lo puedo integrar a un nuevo driver,

gracias de antemano,

saludos

renyk


----------



## Dario

hola chicos 


> le hablaste a ESTECA..?


todavia no contesta :S



> tengo un par de motores bipolar y quisiera ver si pudiera hacer otro driver para manejarlos, pero con el driver original propuesta por dario, el de instructables, el cual es con los contadores 4028, y 4650, habra manera de ver el puente h que hiciste a ver si lo puedo integrar a un nuevo driver,


no hay problema
no se puede manejar un motor bipolar con un driver unipolar, para eso, te recomiendo el driver bipolar de esteca55.
saludosss


----------



## renyklever

Hola dario buenas noches, no tengo la menor duda que la de steka maneje bipolares pero me gustaria saber si la de instructables es posible modificarla a bipolar, crees que un puente h como hemos leido anteriormente se pueda, si lo sabes crees poder darme una mano con el diagrama de que deberia hacer, 

gracias de antemo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## autotronico

Que tal no vi donde puede realizar la siguiente consulta así que espero que este se a un espacio para plantearla estoy realizando una maquina cnc de plasma con el hiperten.. poower max 45 ya tengo toda la estructura y funciona full pero deseo realizar el control del husillo circuito electrónico  o control de altura pero no he encontrado información al respecto en internet se encuentran para compra pero me parece que conociendo y estudiando el equipo se puede realizar el control:

http://www.hypertherm.com/es/Products/Mechanized_Plasma/Systems/Air_Plasma/powermax45.jsp

si bien algún conocedor me puede prestar asesoría para realizar el circuito de control estaría super agradecido. Soy nuevo en el foro pero poseo conocimientos amplios en electronica, el equi que os menciono ya lo tengo en mis manos estoy en investigaciones para llevar a feliz termino el proyecto.

para mejor entendimiento os dejo un video de lo que pretendo realizar :


----------



## negroman

Hola muchachos, yo tengo armada la interfaz de esteca y tres driver bipolares de 2amp. El pic no influye en el funcionamiento de la interfaz, lo unico que hace es determinar a cuantos segundos corta los drivers si no hay señal de eneble, si no lo colocan funcionaria igual con el unico detalle que los driver estarian siempre activos. Saludos y en breve cuando tenga pronta la cnc subo fotos.


----------



## eduardocastano

epale amigo negroman, y te funciona bien la interface y los driver..?


----------



## negroman

sisi muy bien
La he probado con motores de impresoras epson y ahora estamos haciendo unas pruebas con unos motores que sacamos de otros equipos

que programador estas usando para quemar el pic??


----------



## eduardocastano

aun no he decidido cual usar, pero te digo que he tengo problemas con esa interface de esteca, primero el eje Y queda girando solo, y segundo los otros motores giran mal... con problemas. a mi parecer es la interface por que los driver los probe con un generador de pulso y funcionaron muy bien...


----------



## negroman

que programa estas usando.....kcam, mach??

y para quemar el pic no te recomiendo el jdm, no va muy bien con el 629, a mi me dio muchos problemas.


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok, estoy usando el kcam... para mi que debe haber alguna pista mal o algo raro en mi interface...


----------



## negroman

el kcam no me dio buenos resultados, con el mach3 me funciona bien, chequeala bien y proba cambiar de programa. Saludos


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok esta bien amigo, pero existe otro problemita entonces, no se usar bien el mach


----------



## negroman

eso no es problema, es practica y horas de pruebas, en la pagina de esteca hay un tuto de mach.


----------



## eduardocastano

a ok bueno esta bien...  gracias por todo.. cuando puedas sube foto de los driver y la interface


----------



## negroman

ok, ahi estamos en contacto, un abrazo


----------



## jorge andrada

hola a todos. lo que estan haciendo es muy bueno la verdad, sinceramente siempre quise hace esto, yo con la parte mecanica electronica no tengo ningun roblema en hacerlo, es mas yo trabajo aqui en mi provincia reparando maquinas de cnc a distintas metalurgicas, y ellos me pueden llegar a fabricar algunas puiezas que necesite, y en la electronica yose hacer drivers y controladores de motores, tambien interfaces, mi GRAN PROBLEMA es el SOFTWARE, en donde le va a decir como moverse a los motores, la verdad en software solamente tengo conocimiento medio en assembler y en visual basic. lo demas para mi es chino, me recomiendan algo en especial que me pueda servir para hacer mi cnc? que programa puntualmente puedo utilizar? asi me dedico a estudiarlo de lleno porque me encantaria poder hacer mi cnc en projectos es lo que mas quiero. y si les soy de ayuda en la parte electronica cuenten conmigo  saludos .


----------



## Dario

hola.
bueno, no hace falta ser programador para hacer funcionar un CNC. afortunadamente, hay software gratis para su manejo. los programas que estamos usando nosotros, son el Kcam y el mach3 que podes buscar con google. tambien hacete una vuelta por www.esteca55.com.ar ahi hay un tutorial de mach3, lo demas es pura investigacion y practica..
saludosss


----------



## sattwaguna

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro.

Leí algunas de las primeras páginas de este hilo, sobretodo me interesó algún comentario sobre la dificultad o facilidad de hacese un router o fresadora. Un forero explicaba que no es en realidad sencillo, sobretodo si se desea hacer PCB por el método de fresado. Estoy completamente de acuerdo con sus ideas, si se desea hacer una buena fresadora con cierta precisión, no veo la cosa sencilla, por mi experiencia.

Bueno, si desean echar un ojo aquí les dejo mi web de proyectos: www.nucotec.com


----------



## renyklever

Guuaaaoo sattwaguna, excelente pagina, recomiendo a todo el foro hechar un vistaso.

Tienen hasta los comandos de programacion, 

sattwaguna, Felicitaciones por tu trabajo, se ve que tienes alta experiencia en el trabajo de fresado y torneria,

saludos

renyk


----------



## sattwaguna

Hola Renyk,

Gracias por los comentarios, ye he visto que me has enviado también un correo a través de mi web.

Creo que ya intercambiamos unos mensajes en el foro de metalaficion sobre tu controladora, esa que llevaba Toshibas y que te daba problemas como a alguna otra gente. No sé si lo has solucionado.

Mira, respecto al tema de fabricarse una microfresadora, que me comentas en el otro correo, no sé en qué podría ayudarte. No es tan sencillo contestar en forma general, es más fácil hacerlo a cuestiones particulares. En principio a preguntas sobre la construcción de una fresadora, todo depende de lo que se desee hacer. El diseño elegido tiene que ver con las necesidades que se tengan, es decir, el objetivo o piezas a mecanizar, y hay bastantes opciones. La microfresadora CNC respondía a una necesidad bastante concreta, se trataba de la idea de fresar piezas de cera para fundición a la cera perdida en piezas de joyería. Eso cuando tenía en mente dicho proyecto, pues como tema laboral al final lo abandoné. Para piezas que requieren eliminar material a partir de muchas pasadas, si son pequeñas, el diseño es ideal. La fresadora tiene husillos de bolas, y eso significa buena repetibilidad, es decir, que el posicionamiento se producirá en el mismo lugar X, Y, Z en diferentes ocasiones. Pero el diseño cumplía objetivos muy, muy concretos. Si alguien necesita mecanizar o cortar chapa, debería por ejemplo poner un cortador de plasma en el cabezal y montar un router, porque el coste de un chorro de agua no está al alcance más que de una empresa, por ejemplo. Todo depende de lo que quieras hacer, pero tengo que decir una cosa, esa fresadora no creo que fuera nada fácil hacerla sin haber contado previamente con otra de 100 kg con la que mecanicé el aluminio. Por tanto, para hacer algo que valga la pena, es conveniente primero tener una base en cuanto a disponibilidad de maquinaria. Yo he hecho intentos hace bastante años disponiendo de muchos menos recursos, y deseando obtener un resultado de cierta calidad y precisión, no he conseguido nada decente y he acabado teniendo piezas inservibles y ningún resultado. Por este motivo me unía a las sabias consideraciones de un forero sobre el tema de que bien, cualquiera puede montar una máquina con elementos baratos de ferretería, pero a no ser que dedique mucho esfuerzo y horas y repita piezas mal acabadas durante muchos meses, lo que obtendrá será algo "que moverse se moverá", pero de precisión y cosas por el estilo, al menos por lo que yo conseguía en el pasado, mejor olvidarse.

Esa fresadora, ya lo digo, tuvo 2 meses completos de trabajo (no a ratos, hablo de meses completos), y un coste de 1.500 euros a pesar de haber obtenido muchos componentes por separado y de segunda mano. Y es así como me da una precisión de mecanizado de 0'01 mm, y eso porque se flexionan las fresas al ser finas, porque con un comparador de milésimas no noto juegos. Pero todo tiene un precio según lo que se quiera, en dinero y en tiempo. Yo sigo queriendo hacer otras pequeñas máquinas, y aún contando con medios, insuficientes para un industrial, pero suficientes tal vez para el modelista medio, y teniendo muchas horas de mecanización a las espaldas con proyectos exitosos, sigo viendo el tema del diseño, montaje y ajuste de maquinaria como algo difícill, no en vano es una especialdiad profesional, y repito que siempre que se desee tener una máquina competente que dé satisfacciones. Con piezas móviles de cajones y cosas así se va a conseguir una máquina que se mueva, como digo, pero creo que no hay que pedirle mucha rigidez, precisión, repetibilidad, etc, pero ya digo, depende de qué se necesite o quiera tener.

Recuerden la gran frase de Henry Ford, el fabricante de automóviles: "cuando no tienes una máquina, la necesitas y no quieres pagarla, al final no tienes máquina, te has gastado lo que vale y encima la tienes que acabar comprando". Si es para hobby, no necesitan mucha precisión, quieren aprender CNC, su presupuesto es bajo, lo mejor es unos drivers chinos baratos, elementos de ferretería y algunos perfiles de metal, y muchas, muchas horas de reflexión, diseño, mecanización, repetición de piezas, etc. Si necesitan algo competente incluso con vistas profesionales, deben optar por adquirir la máquina o en su defecto deben poseer máquinas competentes de mecanización para obtener resultados adecuados a las necesidades. O bien deben acudir a un taller de mecanización. Poner fotos sobre un resultado exitoso es bonito, pero como se dice a veces, deberíamos poner las fotos que significan fracasos, piezas inservibles, tiempo perdido (aunque sirva para mejorar y aprender), también dinero perdido, etc. Así que primera reflexión: qué tipo de pìezas se desean hacer y para qué fines. A partir de haber meditado sobre dicha cuestión, siguen otras reflexiones previas hasta decidir qué se desea montar, o en otro caso, comprar hecho.

Un saludo.


----------



## renyklever

Saludos amigo, hace unas semanas conversando con un amigo, estuvimos observando paginas de joyeria, en las cuales consegui imagenes de monedas y medallas que se hacen en CNC, pequeñas y muy precisas por cierto.

Por eso el deseo de queder desarrollar ahora un equipo para micros trabajos, puede ser un poco complicado, puede que nos lleve tiempo, pero el deseo ayuda.

Quizas no la desarrolle tan profesional como la que hiciste, puesto que se ve que tienes por lo menos donde buscar piezas, aqui en nuestro pais estamos un poco limitados a conseguir materiales, incluso asta rolineras y motores, todo escasea de una manera barbara.

Sin embargo el deseo ayuda y mucho,

Mis mas sincesar felicitaciones por tu trabajo, espero en algun momento lograr tan precisa herramienta como lo es tu micro equipo.

Saludos

renyk


----------



## sattwaguna

Bastante de acuerdo, muchas veces la inventiva suple la falta de recursos. Un familiar ha trabajado en varios talleres, en alguno habían máquinas CNC para maderas, muy caras, con cambio automático de herramientas, etc. Y las usaban a su parecer para trabajos muy simples que se podrían hacer con una máquina manual, con lo que no se empleaban máquinas tan caras para trabajos complejos, estropeándolas y teniéndolas que reparar por el contínuo uso sin amortizarlas realmente. Es decir que a veces se poseen recursos y se infrautilizan. Y al contrario, vemos múltiples ejemplos de grandes resultados por parte de gente que pone grandes dosis de inventiva.

Por mi parte no es desanimar la intención, adelante con cualquier proyecto. Solo repetir lo ya dicho, por ejemplo disponiendo de algunos recursos hay cosas que me es imposible o muy difícil realizar al desear encarar algunos nuevos proyectos, por capacidad de maquinaria o similar, y sabiendo que los resultados suelen ser pobres sin maquinaria adecuada, prefiero no iniciar los trabajos o iniciarlos en el momento en que disponga de recursos que garanticen buenos resultados. Pero en resumidas cuentas la cuestión principal es qué piezas se desean realizar y con qué precisión, y a partir de ahí ver qué abanico de opciones tenemos a nuestro alcance.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Hola chicos, disculpen la ignorancia =( pero... ¿alguno sabe exactamente como funciona la comunicacion entre el mach 3 y el puerto paralelo?. Es decir, tengo entendido que mach3 se encarga de mandar todos los datos necesarios de paso y dirección a cada eje, mandando dos bits por eje uno de direccion y otro de paso. ¿ pero como hace esto?.


----------



## renyklever

Buenos dias elizabeth, su pregunta se base en .

Electronica.
Mecanica
o Software

?

Saludos

renyk


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

renyklever dijo:


> Buenos dias elizabeth, su pregunta se base en .
> 
> Electronica.
> Mecanica
> o Software
> 
> ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> renyk



Hola renyk.. era en cuando software y electronica. pero ya me respondi la pregunta.. encontre algo que estuvo comentando esteca55 en su pagina.  igual gracias  

Por otro lado quiero comentarles que ya tengo mi maquina algo avanzada.. apenas la termine subire fotos  quizas para la otra semana.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Hola chicos bueno solo pasaba a mostrarles como voy con el proyecto de CNC.. ya termine la parte de las tarjetas. pronto les mostrare la maquina es que la tengo aun en el taller.  espero les guste ^^


----------



## Dario

hola Elizabth.
que bien te quedaron tus pcb´s, te felicito.  espero que pronto tengas tu CNC lista asi nos muestras como funciona.
saludosss


----------



## jorge andrada

muy bueno elizabeth te felicito.

una pregunta ya que estoy jeje. 
ya puedo manejar el puerto rs232 con visual estudio 2010, y ya me envian pronto mi ft232bl, para poder comnicarlo USB y manejarlo omo un rs232.
mi pregunta es: visual estudio 2010 me va a poder permitir manejar una cnc interpretando un codigo lenguaje de programacion de cnc como lo es el ISO?  osea yo aria un programa en donde pondria un editor de texto y en el el operador de la maquina le cargue el programa de trabajo a traves de un codigo ISO, que es un lenguaje universal de programacion de cnc?
la otra cosa que quiero hacer es leer un encoder para tener mas precision en las medidas, osea tengo que leer un encoder por eje. 

saludos gracias bye bye


----------



## antiworldx

Quiero ver el cnc terminado, mi niña, tengo curiosidad. Si es posible y no es mucho pedir, el video. Ya considero armarme una, por que eso de quemar y perforar tarjetas, es taaaan engorroso.

Y te felicito ampliamente por ese trabajo, admiro tu forma tan profesional de trabajar...

Besos mi niña.

P.D. No olvides el video si tienes manera pls.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

uhmm no conozco ese software que dices, y no se si entienda bien lo que quieres decir pero debe haber un programa que interprete el G-CODE en coordenadas.. como el mach3 y el kcam que se han hablado aca en este post.. tambien creo hay uno que se llama turboCNC. Asii que tendrias que hacer todo el programa que haga esa conversion para poder manejar los motores.

Bueno adjunto un pdf del ISO DE CODIGO G quizas sea de gran ayuda.. a mi me sirvio para conocer un poco estos comandos.

Bye!



antiworldx dijo:


> Quiero ver el cnc terminado, mi niña, tengo curiosidad. Si es posible y no es mucho pedir, el video. Ya considero armarme una, por que eso de quemar y perforar tarjetas, es taaaan engorroso.
> 
> Y te felicito ampliamente por ese trabajo, admiro tu forma tan profesional de trabajar...
> 
> Besos mi niña.
> 
> P.D. No olvides el video si tienes manera pls.



Sii mi antiii es bastantee tedioso pero bueno! todo por el amor al arte ;P y sii, apenas lo logre monto video ^^


----------



## ketronica

Hola yo realice una maquina CNC por puerto serial para una estudiante de  ingenieria electronica, tengo la informacion por si alguien la quiere.  utilice el sofware que baje de http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/index.html que  es para puerto paralelo, utilice corel drawn para hacer los divujos y  los guarde en formato PLT que es mas facil de usar. Aqui un video no muy  bueno pero es el unico que me quedo


----------



## seaarg

Hola Dario,

Vi tu video donde usando KCAM dibujas "Dario" en un papel.

Yo fabrique un plotter (Ejes: X,Y,Z para el lapiz) con interfaz USB. Para esta interfaz uso un programita hecho por mi que lee el puerto LPT y lo transfiere a USB.

Eso no seria el problema y ya hice que mi plotter dibuje "a mano" usando los cursores en mi programita pero:

Intento usar el KCAM para dibujar placas con tinta indeleble, exportando desde PCB Wizard a archivo Gerber, tanto absoluto como incremental, y al importar este gerber con KCAM se me va el dibujo "lejos" del viewport, conectado con unas lineas azules. (y se ve medio inentendible pero supongo que marca las subidas y bajadas de lapiz)

Tenes idea si esta importacion esta bien? Yo vi en tu video que la palabra "Dario" estaba bien colocada en el viewport del programa. Con que programa generaste ese grafico vectorial?

Otra: Como se hace para "ejecutar" el G-Code generado por KCAM? (o sea, que empiece a dibujar)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## mati1693

Hola!Me presento primero soy matias de galvez santa fe.Estoy en un proyecto similar al cnc.Tengo un problema ya que no poseeo una cpu cerca del cnc y me gustaria saber si se podria hacer una interface que comande los driver mediante un pendrive.La idea surgio despues de ver las nuevas impresoras con entrada usb.¿Alguien me puede decir si esto se puede ?.Un saludo y gracias


----------



## seaarg

Manejar un pendrive seria extremadamente dificil creo. Que te parece hacer un enlace de radio, con los modulos RX y TX para PIC? (no se sus denominaciones pero las encuentras facil)

Estoy asumiendo bastante distancia, sino simples cables.


----------



## mati1693

Hola seaarg.Gracias por su respuesta.Mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿Cual seria el alcance de este dispositivo y en el mismo hay que programar algun pic?.Un saludo


----------



## Dario

hola seaarg como estas.
mira, _en este post explique como hice para hacer las letras_.
saludosss


----------



## Fortivo

Muy bueno estos proyectos los segire  sigan asi , saludos¡¡


----------



## seaarg

mati1693: No conozco los datos tecnicos, solo se que existen y son relativamente sencillos de conseguir y usar. Son ideales para hacer enlace de radio entre 2 pic. (el de los motores y uno conectado a la PC, suponte).

D@ario, muchas gracias! entre tantas paginas se me paso ese. Buena pagina de soft.

Como no me termino de convencer para mi aplicacion ni el KCAM ni el MATCH3, y viendo que el PCB wizard tiene la opcion de exportar a Gerber, me fabrique (aun depurando) mi propio programa que comanda mi plotter leyendo este archivo gerber. Es super sencillo de interpretar. y hasta me sirvio porque la interfaz que yo hice es USB, no puerto paralelo.

TIP: Se puede, desde un programita visual basic, leer los datos enviados por kcam al puerto paralelo para ser transferidos a otro medio, como usb. Les comento por si alguien tiene ese requerimiento alguna vez. El puerto paralelo no tiene un "lock" por software por lo tanto uno puede estar todo el tiempo leyendolo para capturar lo que los programas como kcam le envian.


----------



## Dario

que bueno che. una pregunta, ¿podrias compartir el diseño de tu ploter aqui en el foro? suena muy interesante.
saludosss


----------



## seaarg

Por supuesto, pero aun esta bastante verde! La idea es cuando lo termine mas o menos funcional subo videos, circuitos, soft, etc.

Lamentablemente es bastante personalizado, ya que no me gusta la idea de utilizar el puerto paralelo asi que:

Construi la mecanica a partir de madera, barras de acero de impresoras 120 columnas viejas, cabezales con bujes de las mismas para el eje X e Y, a tornillo.

El eje Z lo hice a partir del cabezal de una disquetera de 5 1/4, que sostiene la lapicera de tinta indeleble de 0.3 mm.

Es el plotter mas "berreta" del mundo jeje, sin embargo en pruebas que hice controlandolo con las teclas de cursor de la PC, pude dibujar cuadrados perfectos con lineas diagonales multiples. Todo salio milimetrico. Feo pero interesante jaja

La interfaz es un PIC 18F2550, via USB, que envia las señales de control a los integrados LB1845, que son controladores por PWM para motores bipolares que obtuve de las mismas impresoras epson.

La fuente, tambien es de una impresora, a 42V mueve los motores bastante rapido a mi criterio: 1ms por paso. Son bipolares EM-258 y EM-257 de 200 pasos conectados directamente a la varilla roscada (creo que es de 1mm por paso de tuerca, no la medi aun, o sea, movimiento de 1/200 mm por paso de motor si no me fallan los numeros)

El eje Z es controlado por el pic tambien, pero a traves de un ULN2003 para un motor unipolar de 200 pasos obtenido de la misma disquetera de 5 1/4. Aqui tengo un problema porque el integrado calienta demasiado con las bobinas de 75 ohms del motor. Me estoy pasando asi que tengo que modificar esto.

El soft, como comente antes, es hecho por mi en VB6 y es en lo que estoy trabajando ahora. Ya logre dibujar en pantalla los archivos gerber generados por PCB Wizard, con sus tracks de diferentes anchos, PADS, etc.

Ahora falta, perfeccionar el programa, hacer que el mismo envie las señales al plotter y calibrar mecanicamente el plotter.

Como mi lapicera es de 0.3mm, si el archivo gerber dice que el track que tengo que hacer es de 1.02mm, lo que hace el soft es dibujar 3.4 lineas yendo y viniendo y aumentando los ejes X e Y segun sea horizontal, vertical o diagonal.

Ah! y comento: en las mismas placas que hice para el plotter, las planche con tonner y transparencia y antes de tirarlas al acido, escribi algunas cosas en la misma con la lapicera indeleble de 0.3mm, haciendo 1 sola pasada como si fuese linea simple del plotter... Se grabaron PERFECTAS, asi que la idea comprobe que es viable.

Dependiendo del exito de este proyecto, se vendra la version 2.0 con electronica y soft perfeccionados, y la mecanica ahora si hecha "en serio" con piezas torneadas, etc.

Adjunto un zip con imagenes de partes de la construccion, el modelo "terminado" y una hoja con dibujos de patrones de prueba que hice. No lo pongo como imagenes incrustadas porque el foro es complicado para eso.

Saludos!


----------



## Dario

tu proyecto esta genial... para ser version 1.0, te digo que esta quedando muy bien.  te felicito y espero lo termines pronto.
saludosss


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

wow! que interesante! te felicitoo seaarg esta quedando bonito tu plotter. Tengo una pregunta, acoplaste el rotor del motor con el tornillo usando manguera?


----------



## seaarg

Gracias! Yo lo veo medio "chapucero" pero bueno, mientras dibuje pcb y no tenga que planchar mas, excelente.

Si Elizabeth, el acople es una manguerita apenitas de menos diametro interior que los ejes de motor y varilla roscada. Se pone un minuto en agua hirviendo y se ablanda como para que entre y ajuste al enfriar.

Esto le da cierta flexibilidad para soportar imprecisiones en el centrado de los ejes. Asimismo los motores estan asegurados a la madera con un tornillo y suspensiones de goma (apretadas) obtenidas de lectoras de CD.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

seaarg dijo:


> Si Elizabeth, el acople es una manguerita apenitas de menos diametro interior que los ejes de motor y varilla roscada. Se pone un minuto en agua hirviendo y se ablanda como para que entre y ajuste al enfriar.



Hooola seaarg gracias por el dato ;P


----------



## seaarg

Queria comentarles que mi maquinita ya esta dibujando PCB's! Ayer termine el software minimamente operativo.

Ahora queda escalar bien los dibujos (ajustar medidas), agregar medidas de seguridad (por ahora no tiene sensores de limites, ya que si me paso me estampa la lapicera contra la placa) y hacer una prueba real con PCB al acido.

Proximamente videos y fotos.


----------



## Fortivo

seaarg dijo:


> Queria comentarles que mi maquinita ya esta dibujando PCB's! Ayer termine el software minimamente operativo.
> 
> Ahora queda escalar bien los dibujos (ajustar medidas), agregar medidas de seguridad (por ahora no tiene sensores de limites, ya que si me paso me estampa la lapicera contra la placa) y hacer una prueba real con PCB al acido.
> 
> Proximamente videos y fotos.



Muy bien amigo , te apoyo al proyecto  sigan asi amigos, puede ser que me ponga a construir una que tengo unos buenos motores PAP para eso 

saludos.


----------



## seaarg

Bueno amigos, el plotter ya esta en funcionamiento! he aqui un video:

Tanto el soft del pic, como el de la PC que lee los archivos gerber y los envia por usb al pic son propios.






Esta es una placa sencilla de prueba, la escala en este momento la estoy ajustando: Tengo una precision en los 3 ejes de 254 pasos / milimetro. Esto quiere decir que hago movimientos de hasta 0.0039mm con una lapicera de tinta indeleble de 0.3mm

Ahora con unos amigos estamos pensando en la posibilidad de "entintar" una placa y quemar la tinta que no se tenga que utilizar con un laser de grabadora de DVD. Veremos si esto es viable mas adelante. (o quemar directamente el cobre, asi evitar el acido, pero lo veo muy dificil eso).


----------



## Dario

jejeje.... que bueno que quedo ese ploter  . me parece que lo voy a ir a visitar...  te felicito seaarg, saludosss


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

wow super chevere tu maquina seaarg felicidades, se mueve muy bien y con buena velocidad


----------



## el-rey-julien

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *ya me esta gustando  buen proyecto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*


.                            .


----------



## seaarg

Gracias muchach@s, anoche hice unos cambios. Le puse fuente de 42v y configure dos velocidades de movimiento distintas (con distinta corriente a los motores cada una y distintas aceleraciones).

Aun refinando... pero se mueve bastante mas rapido, y calienta mas jeje.

Tambien tengo que refinar el soft para hacer los pads circulares (ahora son cuadrados chiquitos) y algun par de cositas mas. Luego de eso, primera prueba en PCB real.

Si todo sale bien, a dedicarse a armar la version full, con la mecanica en aluminio. Ando investigando para reemplazar los steppers por motores servo de impresora HP, con su correspondiente encoder optico (hecho por mi)

Mientras tanto, un tecnico amigo va a empezar a investigar la viabilidad del uso de laser para comer tinta.

PD: Si a su majestad, rey julien, oh rey de las arenas le guta, me enorgullece. jaja, es chiste.


----------



## seaarg

Volvi para compartirles este video y hacer algunas consultas:






Me resulto muy interesante para los que no tenemos mucha posibilidad de mecanizado de piezas. Yo estoy trabajando en la version 2.0 de mi plotter, ya no de madera, con motores DC y encoders opticos en vez de motores de pasos. La cosa promete! Los circuitos son mas sencillos, conseguibles y por una prueba que hice recien con un puente H voy a tener una velocidad impresionante. Ademas abandonaria las varillas roscadas por correa dentada.

¿Alguien tiene ideas para la realizacion del eje Z, que soporte un motor o dremmel para los agujeros, ademas del lapiz? (serian 2 ejes Z juntos). Ademas, me gustaria obtener ideas para detectar cuando la lapicera apoya el papel o placa. Actualmente eso lo hago con un parametro en el programa que dice cuantos mm debe bajar, pero es muy engorroso y ya me equivoque un par de veces, con lo cual la lapicera quedo arruinada en la punta.

Por lo pronto, se me ocurre que el motor empuje a la lapicera contra un resorte de recuperacion, pero este empuje hacerlo por medio de otro resorte blando, cosa que cuando la misma toque la placa el resorte blando le de margen para no hacer fuerza contra la misma (hasta que un sensor de fin de carrera diga basta).

Saludos!


----------



## cristhian1977

saludos desde ecuador


----------



## AugustoConrado

electrodan dijo:


> Quizás difícil no sean, pero en su página daban los precios de los componentes y me parece que están medio lejos de mi presupuesto para cosas como esas... (Más de 2000 dolares)   Seguramente, reciclando lo rebajaría bastante, pero ahí ya creo que sería mucho tiempo el buscar los materiales.


 

me meti en la pag de la fresadora, y son 200 dolares, 2000. de todos modos sigue siendo muy, pero que buena idea!



seaarg dijo:


> Gracias muchach@s, anoche hice unos cambios. Le puse fuente de 42v y configure dos velocidades de movimiento distintas (con distinta corriente a los motores cada una y distintas aceleraciones).
> 
> Aun refinando... pero se mueve bastante mas rapido, y calienta mas jeje.
> 
> Tambien tengo que refinar el soft para hacer los pads circulares (ahora son cuadrados chiquitos) y algun par de cositas mas. Luego de eso, primera prueba en PCB real.
> 
> Si todo sale bien, a dedicarse a armar la version full, con la mecanica en aluminio. Ando investigando para reemplazar los steppers por motores servo de impresora HP, con su correspondiente encoder optico (hecho por mi)
> 
> Mientras tanto, un tecnico amigo va a empezar a investigar la viabilidad del uso de laser para comer tinta.
> 
> PD: Si a su majestad, rey julien, oh rey de las arenas le guta, me enorgullece. jaja, es chiste.



la verdad que te felicito, muy buen trabajo
se podria saber cuanto gastaste mas o menos? es para tener una idea


----------



## seaarg

AugustoConrado dijo:


> la verdad que te felicito, muy buen trabajo
> se podria saber cuanto gastaste mas o menos? es para tener una idea



En esta version, solo gaste en algunos materiales de ferreteria, como varillas roscadas, tornillos y tuercas, mas el MDF de base.

La electronica (controladores de motor) y mecanica es reciclada de impresoras epson y HP. Mas el microcontrolador 18F2550 y un par de componentes mas de la placa controladora.

El cabezal de la lapicera es un gabinete plastico con el mecanismo de una disquettera 5 1/4.

No mucho, no supera los US$ 30 como exagerando, creo.


----------



## AugustoConrado

seaarg dijo:


> En esta version, solo gaste en algunos materiales de ferreteria, como varillas roscadas, tornillos y tuercas, mas el MDF de base.
> 
> La electronica (controladores de motor) y mecanica es reciclada de impresoras epson y HP. Mas el microcontrolador 18F2550 y un par de componentes mas de la placa controladora.
> 
> El cabezal de la lapicera es un gabinete plastico con el mecanismo de una disquettera 5 1/4.
> 
> No mucho, no supera los US$ 30 como exagerando, creo.



jaja, la hiciste muy bien recienclando, felicitaciones!


----------



## seaarg

Bueno, volviendo para compartirles mas experiencias.

Estoy tratando de hacer que mi plotter haga las placas para el segundo plotter y ahora estoy encontrando los problemas:

1)- El eje Z, importantisimo. El mio da asco, hay que trabajar mucho para posicionar con precision el lapiz en la vertical, sin apretarlo demasiado, ni que no llegue a dibujar. Esto da problemas porque las placas no son perfectamente planas nunca entonces en algunos lados no dibuja. Si bajo mas el lapiz dibuja pero entonces en los lados mas altos apreta demasiado.

Mas sobre el Z: La lapicera tiene que estar sostenida lo mas cerca de la punta posible. Cuando la misma esta un poco apretada y agarrada, como en mi caso, de la mitad hacia arriba, esta se mueve un poquito haciendo cortos entre pistas muy cercanas.

Conclusion: Si o si la bajada de lapicera tiene que ser a traves de un muelle muy blando, que le de margen para soportar las partes mas altas o mas bajas de la placa sin apretar la punta.

2)- Velocidad: Es insoportablemente lento, a pesar de mover los motores bastante rapido. No seria importante pero hoy que hice como 10 veces una placa (mientras ajustaba el soft) casi tiro todo al car#%$. Sobre esto mucho no se puede hacer usando motores de pasos, mas con lo que viene en el punto 3. Solo se podria mejorar (y mucho) con motores DC + encoder optico, pero me esta resultando muy complicado hacer un encoder de mas de 48 pasos. Con los steppers tengo 200 pasos y tendre 400 cuando pueda hacer el driver de medio paso.

3)- Precision de movimiento: Mi plotter tiene varillas roscadas y motores de 200 pasos que hacen 254 pasos / milimetro. Esto significa movimientos de 0.004 mm x paso. Suena muy bien peeeeero, funciona excelente para los tracks del pcb, cuando hay que hacer los pads cuadrados o circulares, empieza a faltar precision. La solucion a esto es poner una varilla roscada de paso aun mas fino (haciendo mucho mas lento el plotter) o usar medio paso para hacer 400 pasos por vuelta, esto seria 0.002 mm x paso. Si combinamos ambos cambios bajamos aun mas el movimiento y ya la precision seria muy pero muy buena, pero se tornaria asquerosamente lento.

4)- Lamentablemente habra que abandonar la idea de la correa dentada para evitar juego. Probe y en el mejor de los casos me da 0.1mm por paso, a 400 pasos por vuelta. Muy impreciso por lo dicho en el punto 3. El proximo lo hare con varilla roscada fina, que practicamente no tiene juego + resorte y contratuerca fijos, que presionan sobre la tuerca base para quitar cualquier juego existente.

Si tan solo tuviera una forma facil de ponerle un encoder de 400 pasos a un motor DC muchos problemas se desvanecerian jeje.

Para quien haga un plotter de placas: Prestar extremada atencion a la construccion del eje Z, yo es lo ultimo que hice y lo que mas a las apuradas salio.... y asi de malo salio jeje.

Bueno, esta catarsis era para comentar, darles ideas y poner sobre aviso de algunos problemas a quien se este construyendo uno.

Saludos!


----------



## anajesusa

Muy lindo trabajo seaarg, no me leí todo el hilo pero ya lo tengo separadito para verlo con detenimiento, me interesa mucho el proyecto. Felicitaciones


----------



## Tomasito

seaarg dijo:


> 1)- El eje Z, importantisimo. El mio da asco, hay que trabajar mucho para posicionar con precision el lapiz en la vertical, sin apretarlo demasiado, ni que no llegue a dibujar. Esto da problemas porque las placas no son perfectamente planas nunca entonces en algunos lados no dibuja. Si bajo mas el lapiz dibuja pero entonces en los lados mas altos apreta demasiado.


Probá usando placas de mayor calidad, he visto algunas baratas que venden en las casas de electrónica chicas que dejan mucho que desear, todas dobladas. Pero con placas buenas se nota mucho la diferencia, ademas de ser perfectamente planas, el cobre está muy bien adherido a la fibra y el cobre es de mayor calibre (vienen en distintos calibres).



seaarg dijo:


> 2)- Velocidad: Es insoportablemente lento, a pesar de mover los motores bastante rapido. No seria importante pero hoy que hice como 10 veces una placa (mientras ajustaba el soft) casi tiro todo al car#%$. Sobre esto mucho no se puede hacer usando motores de pasos, mas con lo que viene en el punto 3. Solo se podria mejorar (y mucho) con motores DC + encoder optico, pero me esta resultando muy complicado hacer un encoder de mas de 48 pasos. Con los steppers tengo 200 pasos y tendre 400 cuando pueda hacer el driver de medio paso.
> 
> 3)- Precision de movimiento: Mi plotter tiene varillas roscadas y motores de 200 pasos que hacen 254 pasos / milimetro. Esto significa movimientos de 0.004 mm x paso. Suena muy bien peeeeero, funciona excelente para los tracks del pcb, cuando hay que hacer los pads cuadrados o circulares, empieza a faltar precision. La solucion a esto es poner una varilla roscada de paso aun mas fino (haciendo mucho mas lento el plotter) o usar medio paso para hacer 400 pasos por vuelta, esto seria 0.002 mm x paso. Si combinamos ambos cambios bajamos aun mas el movimiento y ya la precision seria muy pero muy buena, pero se tornaria asquerosamente lento.


Creo que lo que hacen para solucionar esto, es cuando se dibujan partes que precisan precisión usan 1/2 o 1/4 de paso, y el resto (lineas rectas por ejemplo) a 1 paso para acelerarlo.




seaarg dijo:


> Si tan solo tuviera una forma facil de ponerle un encoder de 400 pasos a un motor DC muchos problemas se desvanecerian jeje.


Podés probar con un resolver, o con más de un encoder sobre el mismo eje pero desfasado radialmente. También podés usar varios sensores de efecto hall con imanes también desfasados radialmente.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resolver_(electrical)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary_encoder


Saludos!


----------



## seaarg

Gracias @anajesusa, es un topico interesante. A mi que soy vago para planchar placas me viene al pelo.

Tomasito, gracias por aportar. He leido comentarios tuyos muy interesantes al respecto y fueron muy instructivos para saber que NO hay que hacer. Tambien gracias a tu tuto de motores pap es que ahora facilmente identifico los terminales de los distintos motores.

Sobre la placa, si es una de baquelita comunacha nomas. Tengo de fibra que tienen mas cobre incluso, pero esas hasta se doblan mas.

OJO, la curva que tengo en las placas actuales no llega a ser ni 0.5 mm en 10 centimetros. Sin embargo es suficiente para que el delicado equilibrio entre dibujo y presion de mi eje Z actual se vaya al cuerno.

Estoy trabajando como primera medida en un nuevo eje Z, basado en electroiman, accionado por resortes. Esto supuestamente hace que la lapicera baje y marque pero no presione (veremos si es cierto).

Para colmo, ya que me estoy poniendo mas en serio, quiero hacer un cabezal doble de dibujo y para hacer agujeros. Les sugiero esto: Consegui un tornero que me hace un adaptador sencillo y barato para el mandril de dremmel. Es una rosca como la del dremmel de un lado y del otro un agujero para el eje del motor con tornillo para apretar. El mandril del dremmel es espectacular porque agarra mechas muy chiquitas.

Sobre la tecnica para mejorar la velocidad: He visto que mis varillas roscadas son de 0.8mm de paso. Ahora consegui unas de 1mm de paso. Esto me va a dar un poquito mas de velocidad y lo que es mas importante, la division por paso va a ser un numero mas "entero" para calculos.

Tambien estoy en proceso de hacer las placas para soportar 1/2 paso, con lo que tendria 1mm / 400 por paso de precision. Al poder cambiar entre paso y medio paso, los movimientos los puedo acelerar o frenar depende de los numeros que tire el programa cnc.

Aqui en cordoba no consegui encoders rotativos para acoplar a motores DC, por eso abandone la idea (fabricarlos es un dolor de cabeza) y pense inmediatamente en sensores hall pero no me termino de convencer.

Por ultimo les cuento: Hoy hice una prueba para saber si sigo con esto o no. Hice un dibujo sobre placa de cobre de un PCB hecho con pcb wizard, algo sencillito nomas. Lo tire al acido asi sin mas, sin retocar (bah si, escribi unos patrones de prueba a mano tambien).

Luego de 10 minutos el acido se comio todo el cobre y dejo las pistas IMPECABLES. O sea muchachos, el metodo es muy viable, hay que cuidar la precision mecanica nomas y resolver algunos problemitas.

Saludos!


----------



## luchovl2

Hola seaarg, muy bueno tu laburo. Yo estoy planeando hacer una impresora 3d, que es práctimente lo mismo en cuanto a mecanismos, el cabezal es diferente, obviamente.
A ver si puedo dar una mano. Para lo de bajar la lapicera, no sé cómo lo hacés pero tal vez podrías detectar el aumento en la resistencia mecánica que ofrece la lapicera al hacer contacto como un aumento en el consumo del motor que la baja, aunque no sé si esto tendría la velocidad y precisión necesarios para no romper todo.
Después, si pudieras subir y bajar la lapicera realmente rápido, podrías usar el sistema que se usa en las impresoras de tinta, al menos en la que desarmé. Consiste en una cinta tipo encoder, no sé cómo se llama, a lo largo del recorrido del eje x, en realidad del x e y en este caso, y el/los sensor/es en el carro, el cual lo moverías con motores de contínua. La idea es que detectás la posición y sin detenerte dibujás. En las impresoras tiene sentido porque sólo se mueve en un eje y dispara un chorro de tinta nada más. Tenemos el mismo problema de dónde conseguir los encoders, pero se pueden sacar de impresoras junto con los sensores, habría que ver si es factible el sistema en esta aplicación. Eligiendo una velocidad del carro no muy alta tal vez...


----------



## Tomasito

Es cierto, los encoders de las impresoras son fáciles de conseguir e implementar (impresoras hp deskjet linea 6xx), sin mucha resolución, pero puede andar.
Si no conseguís, creo que tengo dos o tres tirados por ahí que no creo que use, te los puedo pasar, creo que tengo las cintas con los módulos ópticos, me fijo si querés.

Pero igual yo creo que vas a tener un problema con la inercia, porque en las impresoras es fácil, no tienen que subir y bajar el cabezal a _la velocidad de la luz_, simplemente ponen o no ponen tinta los inyectores, que sí funcionan muy rápido.

Para detectar si la lapicera se podría hacer algo así, cuando el efecto hall detecta que no hay más movimiento, que el actuador deje de bajar (también se puede hacer parecido, más complicado, pero mejor, pero ya me da fiaca dibujar un sábado):


----------



## seaarg

Gracias por las ideas. Encoder lineal optico de impresora HP tengo (la tirita de filmina pintada bah), pero el sensor que traen no tengo idea como hacerlo funcionar.

Se me ocurrio hacerlo con solenoide, parecido al tuyo tomasito, pero con la diferencia de tener:
1)- Un iman de neodimio pegado a la parte de atras de la lapicera.
2)- Un resorte de recuperacion en la punta de la lapicera
3)- Un electroiman que rechaze el iman y baje la lapicera.

De esta forma, la presion la haria un campo magnetico y no un elemento fisico. La lapicera estaria montada sobre un cabezal de disquetera.

Sin embargo, desarmando cosas para obtener elementos, se me ocurrio una idea mejor.

Tengo un stepper unipolar chiquito, de disquetera de 3 1/2 pero que es independiente, o sea no necesita el buje en el extremo del eje como la mayoria.

1)- Armo un puente con dos varillas rectificadas de acero de lectora de CD, con esos bujes los uno al aluminio que hace de puente.
2)- Sobre este puente, estan firmes y fijos el motor con el mandril, y el portalapicera. (que cuando esta la lapicera puesta esta un poco mas abajo que el mandril). Este portalapicera es un bloque de aluminio con hueco para la misma, con 2 prisioneros para sostenerla.
3)- Pongo una varilla roscada muy fina a traves del puente, con un agujero sobrado, es decir, que baile.
4)- Al puente, le sujeto una goma de suspension de lectora de CD muuuuuuy blandita que tengo.
5)- El otro extremo de esta goma, va fijo a la tuerca de la varilla roscada, que pasa por el medio de la goma.

De esta forma, al girar el motor pap la presion de la tuerca la hace solamente sobre la goma de suspension, y esta empuja o tira del puente. Cuando la lapicera (o mecha) toca la placa, la reaccion en contra la hace sobre esta suspension de goma.

Despues, un sensor optico, o hall (me gusto lo de hall, mas sencillo de posicionar) estaria puesto a una altura regulada por otra varilla roscada.

Al poner la lapicera en este conjunto, le doy a la varilla del sensor hasta que la posicion sea la de "Estoy tocando la placa, y un milimetro mas abajo"

Con eso, creo que estariamos bien, la presion seria practicamente constante, no le afectaria la curvatura de la placa (mientras sea menos de 1mm o lo que ajuste el sensor) y sobre todo, seria muuuuuy suave, tanto como la goma de suspension, haciendo que no se estampe la lapicera en la placa como pasaria con un solenoide.

Para la mecha, tambien la suspension creo que ayudaria.

Por otro lado, aprovechando que estoy de vacaciones estoy en proceso de cortar el aluminio de la base de la maquina nueva.

La misma es un cuadro de aluminio alto que es la base, sobre este tiene unas guias de aluminio y sobre este el plano de eje Y, que es otro cuadro de aluminio con rulemanes como "rueditas".

Este cuadro de aluminio esta sujeto a el cabezal de impresora, con sus bujes y su varilla de acero rectificado.

Sobre el cuadro de base, se encuentra en el medio el puente X hecho con la estructura de una impresora epson. Se reemplaza la correa dentada (que me da movimientos rapidos pero muy grandes) por varilla roscada. Siempre que ponga varilla roscada, la pongo con juego de tuerca-resorte-tuerca para evitar el juego existente en el conjunto varilla-tuerca. Una de las tuercas esta fija en la plataforma y a un extremo del resorte. La otra (de presion) esta solamente fija al resorte.

Sobre el cabezal de impresora epson estaria montado este nuevo eje Z.

¿Que les parece?



luchovl2 dijo:


> Yo estoy planeando hacer una impresora 3d



Para este cabezal, te podria sugerir una jeringa actuada con un stepper. Vi estas impresoras y son muy interesantes.



luchovl2 dijo:


> Para lo de bajar la lapicera, no sé cómo lo hacés pero tal vez podrías detectar el aumento en la resistencia mecánica que ofrece la lapicera al hacer contacto como un aumento en el consumo del motor que la baja, aunque no sé si esto tendría la velocidad y precisión necesarios para no romper todo.



Lo probe, como el stepper casi no tiene fuerza en contra por la varilla roscada, cuando se detecta el aumento de consumo ya es demasiado tarde y la punta de la lapicera esta aplastada.


----------



## jorge andrada

hola aqui estoy de nuevo, que bien todos ustedes me hacen sentirmla che de lo avanzados que van, yo comence hace dos mese y recien consegui un par de motores y un integrado para la comunicacion con la pc. de programacion ni hablar jejej.

bueno aqui va mi consulta: la ves pasada cuando pregunte necesitaba un convertidor usb a serie para que se comunique con mi microcontrolador que ya lo tengo y a su ves este maneje los motores, con la etapa de potencia correspondiente.
me pasaron uno que se llamaba FT232BL,    bien en mi provincia no lo tenian asi que los hice traer de otra compre unos cuantos aunque creo voy a utilizar uno, pero tengo que considerar que lo puedo quemar y todo eso jaa.

en el datass de este integrado trabaja con otro integrado llamado SP213EHCA que lo utiliza para acondicionar las señales para RS232.   mi problema es que no la consigo aqui, y talves pense como para no pedirla en otra provincia si es que vienen otros reemplazos o si la puedo reemplazar con una MAX232 u otra de las maxs.

y mi otra duda es que para que utiliza una memoria EEproms, este integrado FT232BL, creo que es opcional de ponerla. 

desde ya  uchas gracias, y no veo las horas de subir una foto de mi maquinita cnc lista jej, la veo lejos, pero corriendo, aminando o gateando voy a llegar, lo importante es no quedarme en el lugar no?  je saludos los felicito a todos por sus proyectos sigan asi.


----------



## seaarg

Sugerencia: En vez de hacer tanto circuito para adaptar usb a serie, porque no usas un pic18f2550 que ya trae usb?


----------



## jorge andrada

porque nunca programe un pic, solamente trabaje con microcontroladores freescale de motorola de la familia HC908


----------



## seaarg

Ah ok, bueno veras que es muy sencillo, mas si usas C

Date una vuelta por aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/

Sino en las casas de computacion venden cables usb-serial bien baratos pero en mi caso no funciono conectandolo al PIC. Se que hay gente que los hizo andar.


----------



## CARLOS1218

VOLVIENDO AL TEMA DE LA CNC AQUI POSTEO UNA PAGINA EN DONDE SE VE LA CONSTRUCCION DE UNA CNC MAS EXACTA Y PROFESIONAL
http://www.hard-h2o.com/hardh2o-ext...ster.org/sections.php?op=viewarticle*artid=40


----------



## jorge andrada

Te felicito, la verdad muy buena tu macina:
necesito saber como calculo o como puedo saver el torque que necesito en los motores para mover mis ejes, ya que para comprarlos los tengo que hacer por pedido en otra provincia, no tengo idea de como saber al torque necesario para mi CNC.   que estoy empezando a construir, desde ya muchas gracias, saludos a todos.


----------



## seaarg

Como comente anteriormente, estoy haciendo la segunda version de mi cnc. Igual que la primera, con motores bipolares epson EM-258.

El driver que estoy haciendo esta basado en los de esteca, utilizando el L297 como controlador de secuencia.

Mis motores son de 200 pasos / vuelta y mi idea es utilizar la caracteristica de la secuencia de medio paso proporcionada por el L297, con lo cual llegaria a 400 pasos / vuelta permitiendome usar tornillos de 1mm de paso para acelerar la maquina.

Queria preguntarles si hay algo para tener en cuenta con la secuencia de medio paso, si es segura o es muy probable que se pierdan pasos, etc. Todo teniendo en cuenta un algoritmo de aceleracion/sostenimiento/desaceleracion para el movimiento.


----------



## El_Emy

hola amigo

mira

en esta Web encontraras todo para montar los drivers y la controladora

http://esteca55.com.ar/proyectos.html

el tema es que no es por pic exactamente 
 espero que te sirva!


----------



## evermayer

hola buen dia, tambien quiero hacer mi cnc, pero nespero que me puedan ayudar acabo de comprar esta tarjeta, la chica me dijo que podia controlar un motor a pasos con esta tarjeta pero ni siquiera le entiendo a su instructivo esperoy me puedan asesora en que puerto se conecta de la pc graciasesta es la direccion 

http://www.seid.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Guia-del-usuario-DRV_UNI_A.pdf


----------



## Tomasito

En la página 8 está el diagrama.

No es exactamente para PC esa interfaz, es más universal, pero podrías conectarla al puerto paralelo de la PC por medio de CN1.


Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Amigos , que criterios se deven aplicar para elejir el motor 
osea ,como calculo cuanto Nm voy a necesitar para mover tal o cual eje o para que la la fresa trabaje sin perder pasos
Existe alguna guia al respecto ,.
de momento voy a intentar armar mi CNC con motores de impresoras pero despues quiero intentar algo mas grande . un buen router o inclusive una cortadora de plasma (que creo que necesitare menos fuerza ya que la herramienta no hace contacto con el material ) 
pero bueno ,eso . alguien me echa una mano con el proceso de seleccion del motor?
Gracias!


----------



## abauerenator

Hola acá hay otros proyectos de Fresadoras CNC Caseras para armar

http://www.gratis-tutoriales.com.ar


Saludos a Todos


----------



## renyklever

Hola danilo como esta todo, te comento a mi driver de instructables, le añadi el puente de diodos que sugeriste una vez para obtener impulso por dos transistores al mismo tiempo, y no me trabaja, pregunto, tu comentaste haberlo hecho, y te funciono, los diodos los coloque justo entre las resistencias despues del 4028 y el transistor, y siquiera tranca el motor, no hace absolutamente nada, tendras alguna imagen de tu driver a ver que me falto, gracias de antameno, saludos

renyk


----------



## chinouv

hola a todos

se me presentado un problema con los motores se calientan demasciado estoy utilizando la controladora que publico dario anteriormente 4028 los estoy alimentando con una fuente de 12v  de resto funciona exelente
aca les dejo la data de los motores
http://www.eminebea.com/content/html/en/motor_list/pm_motor/pdf/pm55l048.pdf

si alguno tiene el mismo problema o sabe como solucionarlo se lo  agradeceria


----------



## Dario

hola amigo.
yo te diria que te fijes de que voltage son tus motores. yo tenia el mismo problema con el motor del eje z y era que este era de 5 volt.
saludosss


----------



## seaarg

Verifica que el tiempo entre pulsos para los steppers no sea excesivo. Mientras mas rapido los puedas hacer andar mas frios estaran.

Una cosa que implemente en los mios ahora es aceleracion - sostenimiento - frenado y pude cuadruplicar la velocidad de la maquina y con ello mantener tambien los motores mas frios.

Esto ultimo, por supuesto, teniendo algun tipo de control sobre los motores (y no que el soft se encargue).


----------



## renyklever

Hola dario. Ccomo estas. Leíste mi post anterior. Los diodos al parecer no pasan señal al transistor. Sabrás algún modelo en específico que pueda usar. 

Salüdos.


----------



## Dario

bueno, la verdad, no lo habia leido porque tu mensaje comienza con un: Hola danilo como esta todo... y como tengo la mala costumbre de solo pasar rapidamente la vista por los mensajes, no le preste atencion  te pido disculpas por eso  .
 los diodos son del tipo 1n4148, si estan bien conectados, no deberias tener problemas. el eje z de mi cnc, tiene ese circuito, ya que hace mas fuerza para levantar el torno y funciona correctamente. lamentablemente, tengo mi cnc abandonada por ahora y tengo que confesar que hay un poco de bagancia tras de eso   ... aun no la he terminado 100%.
saludosss


----------



## chinouv

gracias por sus recomendaciones y ps estube leyendo por ahy las ventajas  de hacer 
la controladora con el l297  me parecio muy interesante el pwm que se encarga de controlar la corriente de cada bobina exitada  logrado asi aumentar hasta 4 veses el voltaje  y manteniendo una corriente constante(pin 15) de tal forma de hacer los pasos mucho mas rapido y lograr altas rpm


----------



## chinouv

holas me encontre por hay esta pajina 
http://www.cncdudez.co.uk/
me llamo la atencion una controladora usb a paralelo con el pic 18f22550 les dejo una imajen
http://www.overunity.org.uk/cncdudez...ar-release.jpg
me gustaria escuchar sus opoiniones aver si vale la pena construirla


----------



## seaarg

Interesante, me gustaria ver esa controladora que mencionas chinouv. El link a la imagen esta mal. Podrias corregirlo?

Quisiera pasarles un buen dato.

Existen en el mercado, al menos aqui, unas guias telescopicas para cajones con rodamientos a bola. Este es un ejemplo.

http://www.guiastelescopicas.com/guias_cajones.html

Las que yo vi, no tienen juego y son perfectas para montar los ejes de la cnc casera, y no muy caras.


----------



## J2C

Seaarg

En link correcto supongo que es: http://www.overunity.org.uk/cncdudez/usb-par.html aunque llevaria el PIC18F4550.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## seaarg

J2C dijo:


> Seaarg
> 
> En link correcto supongo que es: http://www.overunity.org.uk/cncdudez/usb-par.html aunque llevaria el PIC18F4550.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Gracias! La mia es usb pero con soft propio asi que no tengo dramas, pero tengo un amigo construyendo una que va a necesitar usar match 3 y la hace por usb tambien.

Yo estaba diseñando un programita para leer el puerto paralelo y pasarlo a mi protocolo usb pero quiza esto solucione todo sin mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## chinouv

hola Seaarg me gustaria que me ayudadaras un poco compartiendo tu controladora usb la verdad es que me e comprado un buen portatil y me gustaria controlarlo desde el. ya que com mi bieja pc se me blokea con el kcam4 jeje de antemano te agradesco tu ayuda


----------



## seaarg

Lo haria pero mi controladora funciona solamente con el programa que hice para ella, que lee solo archivos de pcb wizard.

No esta ni cerca de estar lista ni la controladora ni el programa, te pido disculpas. Cuando esten listos planeo compartirlos aqui en el foro.

De todos modos y si te animas a diseñar una puedo darte algunas ayudas o pautas de lo que aprendi.

¿Averiguaste si es factible comprar algo que sea un adaptador usb-paralelo? Con eso fabricarias un puerto paralelo para tu portatil y seguro viene con un driver que lo emule para kcam4


----------



## chinouv

pues si e estado aberiguando pero o no fucionan o son muy caras como por ejemplo el cable usb a paralelo no funciona  y la expresscard puerto paralelo es muy costosa
me estoy animando a hacer esa controladora usb a puerto paralelo que te mostre anterior mente  y solo se lo mas basico de asm para  programar  y ps solo habia echo cosas pequeñas con el pc16f628a como contadores con teclado etc

en cuanto al sofware (kcam4) puede ser cualquier otro  lo pricipal es que pueda controlar los motores pap desde el puerto usb o usb-paralelo

y porsupuesto resibo tu ayuda con mucho gusto XD


----------



## seaarg

Bien, es un poco complicado porque involucra tanto software como hardware, a saber:

Primero que nada, dentro de mis conocimientos, tendrias que probar si tu soft de cnc permite emitir señal a un puerto paralelo (a su direccion de memoria) aunque este no exista fisicamente. Si es asi, entonces hay que hacer un programa que lea ese puerto paralelo y envie la informacion al usb. Esto ultimo, ya mediante un protocolo propio que puede estar montado sobre HID, Serial, etc.

Para usar usb con pic, te recomiendo que busques aqui en el foro el tutorial de moyano johnatan.

PPJoy es una utilidad que puede llegar a servir tambien, creo que hay una variante que crea un puerto paralelo virtual.

Y por ultimo, he visto soft de cnc que dan la posibilidad de salida serial (rs232) En ese caso, podes crear con un pic usb un puerto serial virtual (COM, clase usb cdc fijate en el tuto de moyano) y ahi seria cuestion de que investigues para averiguar el protocolo de ese programa cnc.

Como veras, las posibilidades son varias. Ya con esto tenes algo por donde empezar a investigar.

En mi caso, mi placa controladora es basada en un pic usb, comunicado a traves de usb hid y directamente lo manejo con protocolo propio desde un programa hecho por mi, como dije antes. Con esto me libere de tener que investigar los protocolos de kcam, match3, etc.


----------



## chinouv

muchas gracias por la info ya tengo mas claro por donde comenzar lo primero q tendria q hacer es identificar el protocolo del "usbcnc" para asi poder pasar de usb a paralelo q es lo que me interesa me pondre a leer los tutos aver como me ba XD

oye otra pregunta como ago para hacer las pruebas en proteus ya cuando tenga el programa del pic osea
mandar señales al conector  usb del circuito me ise entender? XD


----------



## seaarg

El proteus emula usb,pero no se que modos soporta. Te confirmo que soporta cdc (puerto com), el resto no se


----------



## chinouv

hola seaarg me imagino  que ya tienes tu fresadora funcionando quisiera que me aconsejaras sobre unos buenos rodaamientos para los ejes ya que la mia la ise con rodamientos de teclado de pc de escritorio y tiene demasiado juego


----------



## seaarg

Rodamientos de teclado? me temo que no me imagino donde un teclado tiene un rodamiento. A menos que alla en colombia le llamen asi a otra cosa. Aqui es ruleman, rodamiento, etc. y son dos anillos de acero con bolitas en el medio.

Yo compre unos rodamientos estandard, no recuerdo el numero, en una casa de respuestos. Tambien hay rodamientos EXCELENTES en los cabezales de videocassetera que se pueden sacar calentando la carcaza de aluminio y dando un golpecito seco.

Otros excelentes estan en los discos duros, o disquettera de 5 1/4 La calidad no se compara con uno que puedas comprar made in china. Son mucho mejores en general.


----------



## chinouv

jejeje gracias por la info cuando digo rodamientos me refiero a lo que permite meter y sacar el teclado de la mesa del pc


----------



## J2C

Chinouv

Justamente Seaarg publico un enlace en el post #640 de la pagina 32 donde muestra el modelo de unas que son aceptables, dale una mirada al link que el coloco.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## chinouv

mm ps la verdad no me conbence mucho por que las q tiene mi cnc son muy parecidas solo q son con un solo juego de balines no como esas que traen 2

estaba pensando en algun modelo con angulos de alunimio y balineras o con las barillas que traen las impresoras antiguas


----------



## J2C

Chinouv

Es verdad lo que dices y asi lo indico con reservas Seaarg, aunque para probar tienen el costo mas bajo y luego podrias reemplazarlas por algo mas profesional.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## seaarg

Esas que recomende son muy buenas eh! un amigo se esta haciendo una con esas y no tienen juego aparente cuando la moves. De hecho, estoy arrepentido de no haberlas conocido antes de hacer mi plotter pcb actual.

Sino hay, aqui en cordoba, lugares donde se puede comprar la varilla acerada como la de impresora por metro, y ahi mismo venden rodamientos lineales. No se exactamente donde es porque un amigo fue el que supo ese dato.

Por ultimo, la version 2 mia la hice con 2 perfiles de aluminio en forma de L, como guia, que hacen un triangulo cuyo vertice apunta hacia arriba. Sobre esto va un carrito que tiene 4 rulemanes a 45 grados a modo de rueditas. Corre perfecto y el juego es minimo. Se puede dejar sin juego en absoluto si se le ponen 8 rulemanes. (Los 4 de ruedas y 4 de "contra-ruedas" que presionan sobre el perfil de aluminio)

Cuando me haga un tiempo cuelgo fotos, ya la tengo terminada, simplemente estoy haciendole ajustes de precision. Me esta costando hacer que dibuje bien una pista entre pines de un integrado pero aun no se si es problema de precision o de soft.

Al final, el eje Z lo hice con un carro de lectora de CD montado sobre el X. Este carro se mueve por varilla roscada y la transmision es a traves de un resorte. Con esto logre que no se arruine la fibra indeleble al apoyar en la placa.


----------



## seaarg

Muchachos/as!

El plotter de placas V2 esta semiterminado, ya dibuja y perfora los huecos de los pcb

Adjunto fotos y un par de videos tomados con el celu (disculpen la calidad)










Caracteristicas: conexion USB, programa propio vb.net para leer los archivos gerber de pcb wizard.

Alimentacion: 42v (fuente de epson), motores bipolares de 200 pasos en XY y motor unipolar de 20 pasos (de disquetera 3 1/2) en eje Z
Area de trabajo: 25x25cm aproximadamente.
Dibujo: Fibra tinta indeleble edding 0.3mm (ancho minimo de pista, no consigo mas fina)
Taladro: Mandril de dremmel + mecha 0.75mm manejados por un motor de secapelo.
Movimientos: 200 pasos x mm = 0.005 mm x paso de resolucion.

Estas pruebas son el plotter construyendose a si mismo jeje, estoy haciendo placas con L297+L298 para llevarlo a 400 pasos y asi tener 400 pasos x mm.

La tuerca sobre la varilla roscada tiene juego inevitablemente, por lo tanto el programa del pic tiene rutinas de compensacion electronica de juego mecanico. Cada cambio de direccion en los motores, le aumenta unos 6 pasos al movimiento para compensar el juego. Con esto logre alivianar los problemas de redondeo en pcb wizard + juego mecanico.

Lamentablemente no hice un video mientras dibujaba el pcb porque estaba haciendo intentos hasta que logre el resultado.

Las fotos estan un poco fuera de foco, es un celu. Pero en vivo y en directo las pistas salen muy bien definidas. Aclaro que el relleno de masa lo hago yo con una fibra gruesa sino en el plotter estaria 3 años para hacerlo con fibra de 0.3mm

La verdad, quedo bastante bien aunque su aspecto no sea de lo mejor... y es muy rapido!


----------



## kal00

Verdaderamente increíble *seaarg*!! Muy buen trabajo, excelente, como pocos!

Habrá oportunidad que publiques los planos, software, esquemático y código? Estaría dispuesto a pagar por tan increíble proyecto. De nuevo, felicidades!

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

Gracias por tus palabras kal

Todo el tiempo la idea fue publicar todo aqui en el foro. Solamente estoy esperando tener las versiones definitivas y funcionando de todo. Y algo de tiempo 

Por ejemplo, actualmente estoy usando una placa controladora con PIC e integrados de impresora. Cuando termine la "motherboard" nueva para estas placas de potencia, ahi hare los esquematicos y subo todo. Planos de la mecanica imposible... no me da para tanto ni conozco programa con que hacerlo pero si miras las fotos vas a ver que es facil, son unos perfiles de aluminio y una parte de impresora epson vieja. El cabezal tiene como base una lectora de CD. Todo esta montado sobre rodamientos a modo de rueditas.

Aclaro que las placas de potencia que controlan los motores son una modificacion de las publicadas por esteca55, que a su vez estan basadas en el datasheet del L297. Lo que yo diseñe de electronica aqui es la placa de CPU que controla todo + soft. (Aunque actualmente estoy usando para fabricar estas placas, una con el pic y un par de L1845 de impresoras, heredada de la difunta version 1.0 del plotter)

Para la mecanica recomiendo totalmente las guias de cajon telescopicas que mencione antes. Un amigo la esta haciendo con esas y esta mucho mejor que la mia.

Electronica y soft, si, se publicaran. El soft es un tremendo despelote porque lo fui haciendo sin tener clara la idea final (en vb.net) pero bueno, servira para quien sepa programar modificarlo a gusto.

Adjunto una captura de pantalla del soft que lee el archivo gerber.

Ah! y de pagar ni hablar, a mi criterio el foro es para compartir y mi trabajo es software no electronica, ese es mi hobby.

Esto me gusto bastante tambien. Le da mucha flexibilidad a la cosa


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola a todos!! les comento que empece con la construcción de una fresadora pero tengo varia dudas ya que me di cuenta que es imposible conseguir las varillas de acero cromado y casi todo los componentes necesario para el armado de la misma, por eso me vi forzado a utilizar  varillas de jabalina de las que se usan para la puesta a tierra y las varillas roscadas son de 1/2 pulgada con un paso de casi 2 mm en los extremos la  rectifique y las lleve a unos 8 mm para colocar unos rodamientos, y los motores son de impresora con un paso de 1.8 grados mis dudas están en que puedo  esperar d esta maquina? los motores que utilizo serán adecuados o deberé buscar otros con mas troque?
Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## seaarg

Mis motores son de impresora de 1.8 grados. Se pueden llevar al doble de precision.

Las varillas de jabalina no se te van a doblar?


----------



## chinouv

seaarg te felicito muy buen trabajo la verdad tiene muy buena velocidad supongo que tu controladora tiene pwm espero poder subir pronto un video de mi prototipo pero antes quiero cambiar la controladora actual por la de esteka55  con el l297 y mirar si es mas economico mandar a hacer una barilla roscada trapezoidal de 5mm por vuelta para lograr mas velocidad  precision con  motores de 1.8*


----------



## gabriel77sur

seaar te comento es lo único que encontré en mi ciudad que me pueda servir como guías eran las jabalinas que estoy usando son de 1/2 pulgada para el eje x y para para los ejes y, z de 3/8 y todo lo que es chasis esta echo de madera, todavía me falta mucho  para probar aun tengo que armar los drivers para los motores si alguien conoce alguna tornería que realice envíos al interior y con buenos precios no dude en pasarme un tel ya que aca me cobraron muy caro el llevarme las varillas roscadas a medida


----------



## seaarg

chinouv si, la actual hace chopeo para control de corriente (Integrado L1845) y la de esteca55 tambien (L297) ya que los motores son de corriente nominal 0.7A entonces, para lograr velocidad hay que subir el voltaje a 42v haciendose imprescindible el control de corriente.

gabriel: Bien, hay que hacer con lo que se tiene a mano pero, ¿No conseguis en tu ciudad las guias de cajon telescopicas? Son a rodamientos y muy buenas para esto!

Sino, sobre guias redondas fijate si podes conseguir rodamientos lineales en vez de bujes.


----------



## maryely

Hola soy nueva en esto del cnc...pero me llama mucho la atención..
Tengo una maquina cnc, ya la parte mecánica, pero necesito hacer y montar la parte electronica...me gustaría mucho que me ayudaran. He estado mirando algo de kcam y eagle tengo idea pero no certezas...bueno por ahora me gustaría saber como hago los drivers de los motores paso a paso estos son dos unipolares y uno bipolar son de 80 onzas (200 pasos) de 1.5A...con un pic lo pienso hacer lo se cual pero tengo q hacerlo asi..y puerto paralelo..


----------



## seaarg

meryely, lo mas facil es que hagas el driver con L297+TIP122 y L297+L298 para el bipolar (quiza puedas usar un L293 dependiendo de tu voltaje y/o consumo).

Dichos drivers los podrias conectar directamente al puerto paralelo de la pc y configurar el kcam.

Si queres algo ya hecho, creo que en esteca55.com.ar (o algo asi, googlealo) dispones de las placas y esquematicos.

Para el driver unipolar, en vez de usar mosfets te recomiendo transistores darlington (tip122 por ejemplo) ya que no tendrias problemas asociados a disparar el gate con 5v que existe en algunos mosfets.

Y si por alguna razon lo queres hacer con PIC, tendrias que usarlo para reemplazar la funcionalidad que te da el L297.


----------



## maryely

Gracias por su sugerencia he estado mirando algunos drivers de motores bipolar y unipolar pero no se su funcionamiento ...me gustaria mucho q me ayudaras ya q tengo curiosidad de saber como se hace....y como se hace para subir una imagen?...


----------



## maryely

Hola seaarg he estuve mirando el #74 creo q este seria un buen drivers ya q antes que me entregaran la maquina habia hecho una pero no le habia colocado a esta, los integrados 4028 y 4516 lo conectaron directamente....la maquina funciona pero ya lleva rato q esta parada y de ahi me he estado guiando, pero esta tiene los tres motores unipolar y a la me entregaron tiene dos unipolares y 1 bipolar....y algo asi es como ud me dice que haga el bipolar..http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica2/mpap_01.html


----------



## seaarg

Bueno, redacta especificamente las preguntas donde queres ayuda y muchos de aqui podremos responder.

Para subir una imagen, busca con el buscador que creo que se ha tratado.


----------



## Tomasito

seaarg dijo:


> Sino hay, aqui en cordoba, lugares donde se puede comprar la varilla acerada como la de impresora por metro, y ahi mismo venden rodamientos lineales. No se exactamente donde es porque un amigo fue el que supo ese dato.



Yo conozco BA Rodamientos, ví muy buenos precios (comparado con otros lados): http://www.barodamientos.com.ar/
Tienen una linea de rodamientos lineales bastante interesante.


----------



## ernestogn

Podrias poster alguno de esos precios ,para tener una mejor idea si es razonable buscar donde comprar , por ejemplo rodamientos lineales , ...
osea , que valen? 20 pesos? 130 Dolares? 
je , una idea para el preproyecto!!


----------



## seaarg

Despues de hacer algunas placas (las correspondientes al mismo plotter, version final) puedo decir que el que hice yo, con elementos comunes como ser varilla roscada 1mm de paso y algunos rulemanes tiene precision suficiente y sobrada para hacer placas con componentes comunes (DIP).

Incluso pasa una pista entre pines de integrado sin ningun problema.

No probe SMD aun porque no tengo proyecto en vista pero supongo que para el smd normalito (no excesivamente chico, sino con el encapsulado del pic12f675)  sirve.

De todos modos, lo que viene ahora que termine con ella misma las placas, es desarmarla y ponerle guia de cajon telescopica a bolillas en sus ejes, para darle mas robustez.

Si bien tomasito (por dar un ejemplo nomas) hace mucho puso opiniones un poco pesimistas, son totalmente ciertas. Estaria muy bueno poder conseguir varilla roscada con rosca cuadrada, como la de las morsas. Sin embargo luego de la experiencia de armar 2 maquinas, les comento que animense que con prolijidad quedan bien (La mia no tiene juego aparente por ahora, gracias a la doble tuerca en la varilla, con el tiempo vendra el desgaste) y es espectacular armar prototipos con la maquina y no recurrir a la plancha.

El que la arme para hacer pcb, si puede, adapte tambien herramienta para perforar los pads. Se hace una placa muy rapido de esta forma.

Unos amigos tecnicos se estan armando una e hicimos las placas con la mia experimental. Mientras una placa estaba en acido la otra se estaba dibujando. Salia del acido una y entraba la siguiente. En muy poco tiempo teniamos la controladora + las 3 de potencia listas y perforadas para soldar.

Con las velocidades de motor que muestro en el video, una placa como las de esteca55 tarda unos 10 minutos en dibujarse, 15 minutos en acido y otros 5 minutos para perforar.


----------



## ernestogn

Amigo , tu maquina dibuja el PBC o lo fresa en la superficie?
hay foto?


----------



## seaarg

Dibuja. Fresando no podes tener mucha precision o pcb chicas con tracks muy cerca. Unos posts mas arriba hay videos y no recuerdo pero creo que fotos tambien. Saludos!


----------



## chinouv

holas alguno a tenido problemas con el l297?  es ta actuando de una manera extraña aveses regula la corriente en otras no.  hare el pcb para ver como funciona espero que sea un problema de contacto del protoboar d


----------



## seaarg

Ninguno. Un amigo tuvo un problema similar y el problema era que se habia equivocado con el conexionado.


----------



## chinouv

ps mira te describo mejor  el problema tengo el l297 y una and 4081 en las salidas tengo conectado los mosfet y unos led  cuando enciendo el circuito(sin los mosfet) funciona correctamente la secuencia
muevo el vref  y muertra una variacion en la luminocidad de los led pero cuando coloco los mosfet  y el motor se apagan los led y el motor medio se mueve y unos pasos los hace con mas fuerza que otos


----------



## seaarg

Asumo que estas alimentando la logica con 5v. La mayoria de los mosfets de potencia necesitan 10v en gate para funcionar correctamente.

Proba transistores, por lo que decis trabajas con motor unipolar asi que pone el TIP122


----------



## Tomasito

ernestogn dijo:


> Podrias poster alguno de esos precios ,para tener una mejor idea si es razonable buscar donde comprar , por ejemplo rodamientos lineales , ...
> osea , que valen? 20 pesos? 130 Dolares?
> je , una idea para el preproyecto!!



Por ejemplo 1 metro de barra lineal de acero rectificado de Ø16mm 83$ (pesos argentinos).
Lo mismo pero marca INA 102$ (alemanes).
Rodamiento lineal a bolas recirculantes (blindado) para barra de Ø16mm 25$

La verdad me parecen precios exelentes comparado con lo que vi en otros lados.

También está PROINT aunque es un _poquito_ más caro: http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/_CustId_96704068
No tiene TANTA diferencia de precio con BA rodamientos, pero en la cantidad suma 


También vale la pena darle una mirada a esto, aunque no sé cuándo estará listo y si será muy dificil hacerlo llegar a la argentina: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/93832939/makerslide-open-source-linear-bearing-system


----------



## J2C

Tomasito

*EXCELENTES* datos de proveedores y precios creo yo muy accesibles dentro de todo.

Para quienes no son de Argentina el equivalente de: 



Tomasito dijo:


> Por ejemplo 1 metro de barra lineal de acero rectificado de Ø16mm 83$ (pesos argentinos).
> .....


 
$83 es igual aproximadamente a u$s20 al día de la fecha (11/05/2011).

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## shadow_x

Saludos, antes que nada muchas gracias por este post, es super interesante ; desde que lleve automatisacion de sistemas (donde aprendimos el codigo CNC y usamos una router CNC) me ha interesado hacer mi propia CNC pero por una u otra razon no he podido, llevo ya rato investigando el tema y lo unico que no encontraba era el software cual usar; gracias a este post me he desidido por el mach3.

Me estoy haciendo mis propios controladores para motores a pasos con el l297/l298; en este diseño ademas de controlar el paso y la direccion con software pienso poner un enable por software que desactiva los motores cuando aplicas el EStop; tambien pondre el oscilador en la tarjeta breakpoint y los DRIVERS estaran en sincronia (SYNC).


Las ventajas que veo al usar este circuito es que no necesitaria el microcntrolador para hacer el corte de corriente para los motores PaP ya que lleva un OSC y limitadores de corriente, ahora mis dudas ¿estoy bien en esto?

¿puedo usar un 12f675 para haces la oscilacion?

¿como puedo controlar el feed rate manualmente cuando corro el programa linea por linea y despues cambiar a feed automatico cuando lo corro normalmente? 
pregunto porque la lista de pines no menciona un pin para esto.

bueno si pueden ayudarme con esas dudas estare muy agradesido 

una vez mas felicidades por el post u saludos desde méxico

Nota: uso jumper para controlar entre medio y paso completo; y para control.


----------



## robinbmx

Saludos  a todos y cada uno de los que han aportado en este post, llevo hace unos cuantos meses buscando y rebuscando en inernet todo lo relacionado sobre el tema me he topado con infinidad de paginas con muy pero muy buenos aportes sobre la realizacion de este tipo de maquinas, mi intencion seria la de construirme una buena maquina para varios fines, ayer por casualidad me encontre con este post por que ando buscando una interfaz y controladora que sea sencilla y ecomonica de fabricar y que funcione con math3.
en una de las paginas que estaba mirando, encontre la de r-luis la cual me impulso a fabricar algo sencillo y ver el modo en que funcionan estas maquinas y su construccion mecanica para luego ir mejorando gradualmente con la construccion.
hace ya un mes y medio me coloque en la tarea de empezar con dicho proyecto, mi intencion era probar y hacerla con materiales los mas reciclables posibles pero que funcionaran bien para dicho fin.
luego con mas tiempo subire una foto de lo que llevo no es gran cosa pero su funcion cumple.
Le quiero agradecer a D@rio por los aportes de su version de drivers, los cuales tendre muy en cuenta para construirmelos. y empezar a darle vida a mi cnc home made low level jeje.

le tengo una pregunta a D@rio con relacion a sus controladoras. ¿mis motores son de 5v y 1amp, valdran para tu controladora, y que fuente debo usar para dichos motores ?. gracias. 
tengo una fuente regulada de  15 a 20v y 4.5amp, me serviria dicha fuente para tu controladora.


----------



## Dario

> le tengo una pregunta a D@rio con relacion a sus controladoras. ¿mis motores son de 5v y 1amp, valdran para tu controladora, y que fuente debo usar para dichos motores ?. gracias.
> tengo una fuente regulada de 15 a 20v y 4.5amp, me serviria dicha fuente para tu controladora



bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que los transistores que use, se aguantan como maximo, 1,5 amper asi que podria funcionar. el voltaje de alimentacion, si te referis a esta version de controladora, se puede  conectar directamente los 5volt adonde dice 12 volt y listo. en ese caso, con la fuente que tenes en 15 volt te sobra para alimentarla.
saludosss

Post edit: (Olvide decirte que si ignoras la placa de fuente, regulas tu fuente a 5 volt y alimentas todo el sistema con esos 5 volt, seria una mejor solucion ya que la fuente que diseñe solo tiene entrada AC)
Ver el archivo adjunto 24607


----------



## robinbmx

Aqui las imagenes de lo que llevo hecho.
Esta es la maquina terminada.





En esta otra imagen esta el eje Z, para los que quieren algo economico y ademas practico usa este tipo de rieles, son los que se usan normalmente para los cajones, por mi parte no tengo olgura en mis ejes que es lo que importa a la hora de hacer algo bueno y preciso sobre lo que cabe lo de preciso jeje...




Y la ultima imagen es una forma sencilla de "0 backlash", si lo hubiera el del problema seria el motor pero con este metodo es muy efectivo y preciso, ademas de barato.


----------



## shadow_x

Saludos, creo que no fui muy claro en mi post anterior _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/526369/ _
en si me gustaria ver si d@rio o alguien que ya haya trabajado con el L297/8 me den su opinion sobre mi circuito; en si estoy dejando la conexion del driver a el breakpoint como lo muestro acontinuacion:



pienso poner un arreglo de relevadores para desactivar los drivers (Ena) cuando se presione el E-Stop; y la linea de Sync interconectara a todos los drivers.

mis dudas son:

¿el oscilador lo puedo hacer con un 555 o un pic 12f675?
¿puedo controlar el feed rate (la velocidad de avance de los motores) de manera manual?


----------



## Dario

hola shadow_x. 
¿podrias subir el circuito? asi seria mas facil responderte
saludosss


----------



## shadow_x

claro d@ario; dejo el diagrama en PDF pues se aprecia mejor. aun me falta diseñar el breakpoint pero si logro resolver mis dudas sera mucho mas facil 

nota: se que hay drivers y breakpoints listos para imprimir y hacer tranfer pero para mi es mejor comprender el diagrama al maximo y ajustarlo a lo que quiero usar.

de antemno muchas gracias.


----------



## robinbmx

Hola dario, pregunta ignorante, yo de electronica se poco y lo que se es por mi propia iniciataiva, la pregunta es, en el circuito que me has enviado los pines del 18 al 25 de LPT no seria bueno ponerlos a tierra.
gracias por la atencion prestada.
te podria molestar pidiendote el listado de los componentes de dicha interfaz para tenerlo todo mas claro gracias.


----------



## Dario

> ¿el oscilador lo puedo hacer con un 555 o un pic 12f675?
> ¿puedo controlar el feed rate (la velocidad de avance de los motores) de manera manual?


si te referis al oscilador, pin 16 del l297, te recomiendo que no te compliques y utilices el mismo metodo que uso esteca en su diseño. no creo que se enoje jejeje... y con respecto al feed rate, tengo entendido que se puede configurar dessde el mach3. saludos



> en el circuito que me has enviado los pines del 18 al 25 de LPT ¿no seria bueno ponerlos a tierra?


pues si, asi van, a tierra para evitar ruido.



> te podria molestar pidiendote el listado de los componentes de dicha interfaz para tenerlo todo mas claro gracias.


dame un tiempito y lo comparto aqui en el foro. 
saludosss


----------



## shadow_x

gracias dario; con eso ya tengo, en cuanto arme algo subo fotos para compartir XD


----------



## robinbmx

bien, gracias dario. con eso me pondre a trabajar en una interfaz y drivers para mi maquina.
Te molestaria y con el permiso tuyo, podria modificar un poco todo para separar la interfaz de los drivers y luego conpartirla aqui con todos.


----------



## Dario

> Te molestaria y con el permiso tuyo, podria modificar un poco todo para separar la interfaz de los drivers y luego conpartirla aqui con todos.



¿que? ¿que si podes modificar mi diseño? jajaja... no hay problemas, al cabo que esta ya es una modificacion que hice a la de instructables jejeje... 
saludosss


----------



## jccoellar

Saludos D@rio  , viendo su maravilloso proyecto me anime a ingresar a este foro y espero compartir y aprender de uds , tambien soy aficionado a construir cosas , tengo un torno,una sierra, y parte de una fresadora ,todos construidos manualmente con desechos , deseo mejorar el control con un cnc como el de su fresadora . pero aun ni idea , a estudiar toca ........


----------



## jccoellar

jccoellar dijo:


> Saludos D@rio  , viendo su maravilloso proyecto me anime a ingresar a este foro y espero compartir y aprender de uds , tambien soy aficionado a construir cosas , tengo un torno,una sierra, y parte de una fresadora ,todos construidos manualmente con desechos , deseo mejorar el control con un cnc como el de su fresadora . pero aun ni idea , a estudiar toca ........



bueno ya voy en el post #67 y encontre que algunos links ya no funcionan pero e aprendido mucho aqui ,el mejor foro que e visto gracias ,
los links que ya no funcionan son :
post 48   circuito 264.pdf  podría ser el mismo que post 56 un jpg miniatura de adjuntos
post 66  configuracion Kcam no funca     
post 74  tutorial psp   
post 96  default machine.rar


----------



## Fogonazo

jccoellar dijo:


> bueno ya voy en el post #67 y encontre que algunos links ya no funcionan pero e aprendido mucho aqui ,el mejor foro que e visto gracias ,
> los links que ya no funcionan son :
> 
> post 48   circuito 264.pdf  podría ser el mismo que post 56 un jpg miniatura de adjuntos


_*Comentario 48*_ 
*Link*
*Si* funciona


> post 66  configuracion Kcam no funca


_*Comentario 66*_
*Link I*
*Link II*
*Si* funciona


> post 74  tutorial psp


_*Comentario 74*_
*Link I*
*Link II*
*Si *funciona


> post 96  default machine.rar


_*Comentario 96*_
*Link *
*Si* funciona


----------



## Dario

jccoellar dijo:


> bueno ya voy en el post #67 y encontre que algunos links ya no funcionan pero e aprendido mucho aqui ,el mejor foro que e visto gracias ,
> los links que ya no funcionan son :
> post 48   circuito 264.pdf  podría ser el mismo que post 56 un jpg miniatura de adjuntos
> post 66  configuracion Kcam no funca
> post 74  tutorial psp
> post 96  default machine.rar



amigo muchas gracias. de todas formas, quiero aclararles que este post lo inicie proponiendo el circuito de la pagina de instructables, easy cnc mill de tom mcwire. cuando encontre el circuito y el diseño de esa cnc, me parecio muy bueno como material didactico para un colegio o algo asi como para aprender a saber que es un cnc y como funciona sin gastar mucho dinero y sin tener que renegar con las guias y buges de bronce. luego modifique un poco el circuito, lo hice por modulos para que fuese mas facil de entender y lo subi al foro para compartirlo. por lo que se ve gusto bastante jeje e inclusive se postearon aqui mismo, circuitos mas profesionales como los del amigo esteca que estan barbaros. me alegra que esto les sirva a todos los que lo encuentran.
por cierto, lo de los links debe ser que no tenes el winrar ni el acrobat reader, instala esos programas y fijate que sucede.
saludosss y gracias fogo  como siempre, al pie del cañon.


----------



## jccoellar

Fogonazo dijo:


> _*Comentario 48*_
> *Link*
> *Si* funciona
> 
> _*Comentario 66*_
> *Link I*
> *Link II*
> *Si* funciona
> 
> _*Comentario 74*_
> *Link I*
> *Link II*
> *Si *funciona
> 
> _*Comentario 96*_
> *Link *
> *Si* funciona




gracias por tan pronta respuesta   
Los links funcionan perfectamente 
ya logre descargar usando  windows xp sp3 ,vista , ubuntu linux , pero sin usar el descargador  / free download manager ver 3.0 y la anterior version/ 

Este programa crea como un bug de error en mi red con su servidor y no permite descargar ciertos enlaces de su foro , 
bueno ahora si a revisar esos datos ......
 gracias nuevamente


----------



## julioaribi

Felicitaciones a dario por iniciar este tema tan interesante y a todos los que han aportado y emprendido la construccion de la cnc. He leido las 35 paginas que van hasta el momento, bajados los tutoriales y guardado los links a que han hecho referencia porque tambien pienso construirme una y como dijo jccoellar mas arriba, se aprende mucho de este foro y de las experiencias y aportes de los participantes. Por lo pronto empezare estudiando el material que han propuesto y aportado para estar mejor documentado antes de emprender la construccion de una cnc. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## hipatetik

Hola gente, como están, yo estoy también desde hace un tiempo con el CNC, les dejo un video de las pruebas de los motores. Terminado esto, me pongo con la parte mecánica y despues subiré avances y el artefacto terminado (espero!). Saludos a todos

http://youtu.be/z4Stu1nQfPE


----------



## Dario

hipatetik dijo:


> Hola gente, como están, yo estoy también desde hace un tiempo con el CNC, les dejo un video de las pruebas de los motores. Terminado esto, me pongo con la parte mecánica y despues subiré avances y el artefacto terminado (espero!). Saludos a todos
> 
> http://youtu.be/z4Stu1nQfPE



hola amigo.
te felicito, tu interface se ve muy bien. ¿que controlador usaste para los motores?
saludosss


----------



## hipatetik

D@rio dijo:


> hola amigo.
> te felicito, tu interface se ve muy bien. ¿que controlador usaste para los motores?
> saludosss



La de Esteca, pero aún no probé usar el trafo grande que se ve en el video para los motores, porque tengo un problema con la alimentación de los coolers y el relé del husillo (que se alimentan con un trafo mas chico que tambien está ahi), así que cuando arregle eso voy a poner la alimentación correcta (por ahora andan con 28V 1A los 2 motores y pierden fuerza a altas revoluciones). Mi dilema ahora es con la construcción de la máquina (bujes torneados, soporte para rodamientos...lo demás, lo conseguí en negocios y en tiendas tipo Sod imac )
Ahh me olvidaba, los motores, L297-L298, son bipolares.

Nos vemos!


----------



## Dario

pues esta muy buena tu interface.
con respecto a la parte mecanica, te dejo este link para que veas si te da alguna idea, trata el armado de un cnc desde cero. http://buildyourcnc.com/step1.aspx
saludosss


----------



## olinqui

Hola Dario excelente trabajo el que haces en este foro les quiero compartir algunas pequeñas modificaciones que le hice al circuito cambie los transistores por unos TIP41C que soportan 6 Amperes para los que requieren más potencia y puse un microcontrolador para que la conectividad sea más simple por USB 

saludos.


----------



## Dario

hola amigo, gracias por el ccomentario, solo me gusta compartir. 
se ve muy bien tu diseño,eso del microcontrolador y el control por usb suena interesante. ¿podrias si no es mucho pedir, compartir circuitos y pcbs en el foro? gracias.
saludosss


----------



## mati1693

Hola olinqui. Muy interesante el circuito y me sumo al pedido de D@rio si es tan amable de compartir el circuito y el pcb.
En el circuito en cuestion, Es necesario una programacion del pic?.


----------



## sbl

hola a todos los presentes yo tambien esta dandole vueltas a la idea y no logro nada hasta ahora pero esta vez estoy decido a construirla. empece realizando el modelo 3D me podrian decir que opinan.

lo siento este es el modelo 3D de cnc


----------



## seaarg

olinqui, 
En mi caso, al hacerle control por USB tuve que hacer tambien un soft propio. ¿Como resolviste vos ese tema?


----------



## olinqui

Hola amigos lamento la demora estoy dándole algunos ajustes al proyecto para poder compartirlo completo y funcionando así no andamos dando palos de ciego todos, si seaarg el control por USB requiere su propio firmware del micro y la interfaz para el ordenador por lo pronto les comento que estoy utilizando el Cut3D para generar el enrutamiento del corte pero lo tengo que editar con el CNC Text Editor ya que en este punto solo reconoce códigos G00 y G01 que son velocidades de desplazamiento aguarden un poco y ya les pasare el proyecto completo amigos.
Saludos.

P,D probablemente tenga que depurar la electrónica por eso no puse el esquemático pronto estará tooo


----------



## seaarg

Mientras tanto, les comparto el video de la version final de mi plotter PCB. Cualquier duda pregunten, he aprendido muchas cosas haciendolo. A este no lo desarmo mas jeje.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

muy precisos los movimientos, muy bueno che!!!!!!!

que fibra usas? por que para que cubra bien de una sola vez es re jodido


----------



## seaarg

Gracias! la fibra es una edding 140 S de 0.3mm.

Tambien pude adaptar la punta de una pizzini de 0.1mm (tinta pigmentada se va con el acido) a estas mismas edding de tinta indeleble y anduvo perfecto. Solo que despues de no usarla creo que se me seco.

Es importante que la lapicera tenga una amortiguacion (en el video se ve) porque sino la punta se aplasta contra la placa y termina siendo de 0.6mm y se arruina.


----------



## olinqui

Hola Seaarg en hora buena tío que eres un capo te ha quedado chulísima tu maquina

Aplausos


----------



## seaarg

gracias! en este momento estoy probando como taladra los huecos del PCB con un mini taladro que fabrique. Sugerencia? vayan a un tornero y que les fabrique un adaptador de un motor que tengan a la broca portamechas chica de dremmel, entran perfecto las mechas desde 0.5 mm en adelante (yo estoy usando 0.75 ahora)

El taladrado viene muy bien! nota a mi mismo: poner disipador en el TIP122 que mueve el motor, me acabo de hacer un tatuaje TO-220 en el dedo jejeje.

Queria preguntarles: A alguien le interesa que publique aqui el esquematico de la cpu? es comunicacion USB a la PC y controla las placas de stepper bipolar de esteca55. Obviamente esa parte de los steppers no la puedo publicar porque no es mia (yo solo las adapte a mi configuracion)

Ademas, tendrian que desarrollar un programa para procesar gerber y enviar los comandos al plotter por USB HID (documentaria el protocolo de comunicacion plotter - PC) O en su defecto, entender y usar mi programa hecho en vb.NET

Pregunto si a alguien realmente le interesa, porque no tengo esquematicos tendria que hacerlos a partir de las placas y es un lindo trabajo, si no va a servir no vale la pena perder el tiempo.

Uds. diran, yo lo ofrezco.


----------



## Dario

realmente no hay duda de que el amigo seaarg ha hecho un trabajo espectacular. te felicito che


----------



## chinouv

hola seaarg si no es mucha molestia seria exelente que publicaras la adaptacion  por usb  la verdad me intereza mucho el tema ya que no estoy seguro si conectar la controladora  por usb o con un modulo bluetooth


----------



## seaarg

Gracias Dario! tu thread fue el puntapie inicial para comenzar este proyecto.
Bien, por lo pronto, publico el PCB de la cpu con pic 18F2550. No tengo esquematico pero no es necesario, desde la PCB se ve que el conexionado es muy sencillo. (A bajar el datasheet del 18F2550)

Los conectores de 3 pines son para los sensores opticos de barrera, para los finales de carrera. Veran que hay 2 resistencias por cada 1. Bien, esto es 1 pullup de 10k y la resistencia necesaria para que pasen 10ma por el led del sensor de barrera. Esto se puede reemplazar tranquilamente por switch mecanico conectado a GND, ya que en el sensor optico la salida es un transistor NPN.

Por otro lado, desde el pin de PWM del pic sale una R a un transistor. Este es un TIP122 para manejar el motor DC que uso de taladro.

El cristal del pic es de 20mhz, los capacitores del mismo son de 12pF y el pic corre a 48mhz.

Esta pequeña cpu se conecta 3 de estos drivers: http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvb20a.html

Modifique el conector para utilizar solo los pines que necesito. Veran que hay uno en comun a todos, ademas (de gnd y vcc) que es el pin de SYNC de los L297.

Para el conexionado, revisar al inicio del programa del PIC puse las definiciones de que PIN va a cada entrada del L297

Para la fuente de alimentacion utilice una smps de impresora epson, 42v para las placas de los motores y 5v para la logica. Ahora estoy haciendo una smps que de esos voltajes y ademas 20v para el taladro (actualmente lo uso con bateria externa)

La comunicacion usb es HID, y adjunto un breve documento con los comandos que envio al plotter.

Por otro lado, esta el programa que comanda el plotter. Este aun esta sujeto a revisiones y esta hecho en vb.NET 2010. Lo adjunto por si les sirve pero no esta documentado. Lo que hace es abrir un archivo gerber exportado en pcb wizard, procesarlo y enviar los comandos al plotter.

Cualquier cosa, pregunten. Se que hace falta documentacion pero ando corto de tiempo asi que preferiria responder preguntas aqui


----------



## Dario

hola seaarg.
bueno, me alegra haber sido util y haberte puesto la idea y que la hayas llevado a termino, te felicito. ahora una cosita: ¿me decis donde conseguiste el pic18f2550? gracias, saludos.


----------



## seaarg

Lamentablemente no lo conseguia por ningun lado asi que le compre 5 a una persona que vende los programadores de pic basados en este mismo. Que no se si me permitiria decir su nombre jeje.

Te paso por privado un link de mercado libre, para no infringir normas.

De todos modos, la ultima vez que averigue, en CIKA lo podian traer a cordoba.


----------



## seaarg

Adjunto aqui una revision del programa controlador del plotter usb. Tiene mejoras de interfaz y tiene en cuenta mejor los parametros de inversion de motores.


----------



## maryely

hola estoy haciendo una cnc pero tengo muchas inquietudes acerca de la programacion del pic16F877A por q no se como hacer para que el pic me entienda lo que le estoy enviando del codigo G q es lo que envia el kcam.
Que instrucciones debo tener encuenta a claro lo quiero enviar por el puerto paralelo..


----------



## seaarg

maryely,

El kcam envia a traves de los bits del puerto paralelo las señales que controlan al motor directamente, no instrucciones. En tu caso ni necesitarias un PIC. Tenes informacion en la pagina de esteca55 o en este mismo hilo.


----------



## maryely

Disculpa mi ignorancia pero lo que tengo entendido me corrige si me equivoco cuando se trae un archivo o un pcb al kcam este automaticamente da una serie de codigo g, lo cual supongo que esta se enviara por el puerto paralelo hasta llegar al micro...entonces solo tendria que configurar el puerto paralelo y que lo entienda el pic lo demas lo hara el soft...


----------



## seaarg

No exactamente. No soy experto en Kcam, pero este abre un archivo y ese G-code del que hablas es traducido a impulsos electricos directamente en el puerto paralelo.

Dichos impulsos son, por ej:

Paso (clock), Direccion, Enable

Que le indican a la controladora de 1 motor de 1 eje que debe hacer. Para usar kcam por puerto paralelo no te hace falta PIC en absoluto. Por favor lee el tema este desde mas atras y veras como lo han echo otros foristas.


----------



## maryely

ok.. pero es que tengo que hacerlo con un pic ya que el proyecto lo plantearon asi...y tengo que hacerlo de esa forma ya dsps lo hare como se habla en otra ocasion....
Graciasss le coontare como me fue..


----------



## lion hearted

alguien tiene idea de como hacer un contorlador de movimiento para cnc sin puerto paralelo (uso una lap), tal vez con puerto usb y un pic o puerto serie, y ademas lo reconoscan software como match, emc2, mastercam etc.


----------



## El_Emy

lion sos loco vos ?

no ves la pagina anterior lo que puso seearg ?


----------



## J2C

El_Emy

No sera http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevie_Wonder de incognito?. Digo, por no leer todo el thread.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lion hearted

ok entiendo lo del pic y usb

pero bueno si el SO es de 32 bits el match te permite usar el puerto paralelo pero en 64 bits no (al menos eso dice la pagina y por algo lo dicen) entonces que software me recomendarian para 64 bits (kcam, emc2, turbocnc)

mi problema es con las maquinas de 64 bits que en el caso de match te pide una controladora de movimientos adecuada.


----------



## Otrebor

Hola a todos... 

Estoy con ganas de hacer un router CNC y buscando materiales para su construcción por varios lugares me encontré con esta Interfaz USB, lo que no entiendo es lo de los 200KHz que dice tener la Interfaz.. ¿Que son esos 200KHz? Vi otras Interfaces por puerto paralelo y decían 25KHz, los textos que aparecen son estos:



*Frecuencia Charge Pump: 5 a 25 KHz *


*Frecuencia pwm para salida 0-10 v: 250 Hz *
El de la Interfaz USB no decía nada... o por lo menos no lo encontré..
No estoy seguro pero supongo que es algo relacionado con los Micropasos o Microstepping, hasta donde tenia entendido, de los Micropasos se encargaban los Drivers.. o estoy equivocado¿? 

Seaarg muy buena la maquina ... no seria mejor adaptarle un minitorno para fresar las placas directamente¿?

Gracias.. y espero que alguien pueda sacarme las dudas que tengo..


----------



## seaarg

Gracias otrebor, a mi criterio fresar las placas no es bueno, mucho polvillo y no creo que podrias pasar una pista entre pines de un integrado, por ejemplo (ni hablar de smd)


----------



## El_Emy

J2C dijo:


> El_Emy
> 
> No sera http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevie_Wonder de incognito?. Digo, por no leer todo el thread.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



me estas diciendo negro ? :V


----------



## Dario

El_Emy dijo:


> me estas diciendo negro ? :V


jajaja...  El_Emy: el amigo j2c no se refiere a ti, se refiere a lion hearted diciendo que talvez sea stevie wonder que era o es un cantante ciego que esta de incognito por el foro. lo dice por no haber leido el post en la pagina anterior ya que este cantante, era ciego...  obvio todo esto va con onda jeje... osea: es chiste, cargada o como le quieran decir jjeje
saludosss


----------



## J2C

El_Emy 

La "humorada" no era para ti, tal como te dice D@rio y si te fijas en tu mensaje anterior al mio veras que le pusiste: "lion sos loco vos?". Solo fue una humorada/chanza/broma debido a que el usuario ni había leido la pagina anterior tal cual tu le indicaste. 

D@rio aun vive el idolo y con apenas 61 años, a pesar de practicamente nacer ciego, creo que avanzo siempre luchando doblemente contra las adversidades, TODO UN EJEMPLO.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## El_Emy

yo tambien lo dije en chiste por eso el v)


----------



## maryely

hola estoy en la comunicación de la maquina herramienta con el pc pero he tenido muchos inconvenientes, puesto que estoy utilizando el software kcam y lo envió a través del puerto paralelo pero cuando configuro los pines en el software no se q estoy haciendo mal y me sale un letrero que dice que kcam no sabe hacia donde envía los datos... y que se debe desactivar los interruptores y no pasa nada con la maquina..me gustaría saber que problema tendré en los pasos a seguir...


----------



## ferfila20

Hola que tal! Hace mucho me consegui dos motores de 1.8 grados, pero nunca arme mi cnc jaja creo que ahora que vi este articulo me volvi a animar. D@rio crees que con tu controladora pueda controlar estos motores?, son unipolares. Aparte le agregaria una parte de potencia con tip41. Mis motores creo que funcionan a 2 Amp entonces no se si soporte el circuito. Otra pregunta D@rio ya has hecho tarjetas PCB? has obtenido buenos resultados? Podeis subir una foto del resultado, Bueno esas son mis preguntas por el momento. Espero y me ayuden

Saludos


----------



## Dario

ferfila20 dijo:


> D@rio crees que con tu controladora pueda controlar estos motores?, son unipolares. Aparte le agregaria una parte de potencia con tip41. Mis motores creo que funcionan a 2 Amp entonces no se si soporte el circuito.



bueno, como funcionar van a funcionar pero, esta controladora, tiene el pequeño defecto de exitar de a una sola bobina el motor y por consiguiente, la fuerza o torque del motor es menor. para solucionar este problema, yo habia implementado un circuito con diodos con el que logre hacer que conmutara correctamente de a dos bobinas, si te vuelves para atras en el post, lo vas a encontrar. de todas formas yo te recomiendo que mejor armes la controladora con el L298 de esteca55 que funciona muy bien y no te vas a complicar jeje. 



ferfila20 dijo:


> Otra pregunta D@rio ya has hecho tarjetas PCB? has obtenido buenos resultados? Podeis subir una foto del resultado, Bueno esas son mis preguntas por el momento. Espero y me ayuden
> Saludos



bueno, tengo que decir que hace ya mucho tiempo que mi cnc esta abandonada en uno de mis estantes... lo que me desanimo, fue que al intentar hacer un trabajo que segun yo no le llevaria mas de 1 hora, se quemo el motor del minitorno que habia comprado hacia un par de dias especialmente para esa cnc. luego de un tiempo, lo hice bobinar de nuevo pero ya no lo usaria mas en la cnc, ahora forma parte de mis herramientas en mi taller... lamentablemente el unico video que hice fue el primero que subi, despues de eso se rompio el minitorno antes de grabar el primer video de fresado...

esoty pensando en retomar el proyecto original, que era hacer una cnc de 1 metro X 1 metro pero esta vez de forma mas profesional. algo bueno que me dejo la mini cnc, fue que aprendi un monton de cosas acerca de las maquinas de corte numerico y los distintos soft de control que hay disponibles que cuando empece con esto, no sabia, lo aprendi todo desde cero con este proyecto.
saludos y espero haberte sido util con mi comentario.


----------



## edix/09

Hola, hace bastante tiempo que sigo el post y que queria hacer mi cnc, primero quiero empesar con la de etapa comun y luego pasar a la que se controla con pic creo que es... mi problema es el siguiente a la hora de comprar los motores no me dicen la cantidad de pasos solo me dicen que tienen 1.8 grados por paso y que los de lo pasos ya no se utilizaba esos datos, pero mi pregunta era como hago para configurar el programa a la hora de armarlo si te pide la cantidad de paso.

Saludos Atte. Eduardo


----------



## Dario

amigo si te fijas en los primeros posts, ahi deje un tutorial en pdf de como configurar el Kcam. para configurar el mach3, podes entrar en la pagina de esteca55, ahi hay un videotutorial de como hacerlo.
saludosss


----------



## fmd2

hola, quería saber si para controlar motores bipolares hay otra forma de manejaros, sin usar los integrados L297 Y L298, ya que acá en Santa Fe no se consiguen
Saludoss!!


----------



## soerok

fmd2 dijo:


> hola, quería saber si para controlar motores bipolares hay otra forma de manejaros, sin usar los integrados L297 Y L298, ya que acá en Santa Fe no se consiguen
> Saludoss!!



Puedes armar 2 puentes H con transistores y mandarles la secuencia con un PIC, te servirá, pero perderás el control de corriente que poseen los integrados L297 y L298, si tus motores no son muy grandes puedes usar el integrado L293, el cual contiene 2 puentes H en su interior, este integrado es bastante común, igualmente mandas la secuencia con un PIC.


----------



## fmd2

Corrígeme si estoy equivocado. La secuencia que yo quiero es 
1010
1001
0101
0110
esta secuencia la puedo formar sin pic, usando la forma que D@rio hizo para darle más torque al motor unipolar con diodos, haciendo excitar de a dos bobinas
en mi caso esa combinación de 
1100
0110
0011
1001
la cambiaria por la que puse mas arriba


----------



## soerok

De hecho tienes que utilizar esa secuencia que pusiste, la primera, no puedes utilizar la de Dario porque la de el es para el control de motores unipolares, las secuencias para manejar un motor paso a paso bipolar son diferentes que las de uno unipolar, en tu caso, el motor es bipolar, estos motores suelen tener mas torque, pero su control se vuelve un poco mas complejo porque necesitan de puentes H para invertir la polaridad de las bobinas.

Saludos.


----------



## fmd2

yo lo que quiero es usar el circuito de Dario pero cambiando la secuencia de el por la mia. esta bien haciéndola con diodos? sin usar pic?.... y por los de puentes en H puedo usar dos ULN 2003 combinadas? uno para que reciba la señal  1 y de salida 0 y el otro ULN para que me transforme la salida 0 a 1? 
Te digo esto porque quiero probar ahora todo esto y esos son los componentes que tengo en este momento

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

seaarg dijo:


> Gracias Dario! tu thread fue el puntapie inicial para comenzar este proyecto.
> Bien, por lo pronto, publico el PCB de la cpu con pic 18F2550. No tengo esquematico pero no es necesario, desde la PCB se ve que el conexionado es muy sencillo. (A bajar el datasheet del 18F2550)
> 
> Los conectores de 3 pines son para los sensores opticos de barrera, para los finales de carrera. Veran que hay 2 resistencias por cada 1. Bien, esto es 1 pullup de 10k y la resistencia necesaria para que pasen 10ma por el led del sensor de barrera. Esto se puede reemplazar tranquilamente por switch mecanico conectado a GND, ya que en el sensor optico la salida es un transistor NPN.
> 
> Por otro lado, desde el pin de PWM del pic sale una R a un transistor. Este es un TIP122 para manejar el motor DC que uso de taladro.
> 
> El cristal del pic es de 20mhz, los capacitores del mismo son de 12pF y el pic corre a 48mhz.
> 
> Esta pequeña cpu se conecta 3 de estos drivers: http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvb20a.html
> 
> Modifique el conector para utilizar solo los pines que necesito. Veran que hay uno en comun a todos, ademas (de gnd y vcc) que es el pin de SYNC de los L297.
> 
> Para el conexionado, revisar al inicio del programa del PIC puse las definiciones de que PIN va a cada entrada del L297
> 
> Para la fuente de alimentacion utilice una smps de impresora epson, 42v para las placas de los motores y 5v para la logica. Ahora estoy haciendo una smps que de esos voltajes y ademas 20v para el taladro (actualmente lo uso con bateria externa)
> 
> La comunicacion usb es HID, y adjunto un breve documento con los comandos que envio al plotter.
> 
> Por otro lado, esta el programa que comanda el plotter. Este aun esta sujeto a revisiones y esta hecho en vb.NET 2010. Lo adjunto por si les sirve pero no esta documentado. Lo que hace es abrir un archivo gerber exportado en pcb wizard, procesarlo y enviar los comandos al plotter.
> 
> Cualquier cosa, pregunten. Se que hace falta documentacion pero ando corto de tiempo asi que preferiria responder preguntas aqui









Exelente aporte gracias


----------



## Dario

pues... solo fue la idea y una interface basica de instructables que adapte a mis recursos jeje... saludosss


----------



## solaris8

d@rio, sos un grande, electromecanicamente y como ser humano....hasta sos cordobes como mi vieja

:buenpost:


----------



## Dario

solaris8 dijo:


> d@rio, sos un grande, electromecanicamente y como ser humano....hasta sos cordobes como mi vieja
> 
> :buenpost:


muchas gracias amigo solaris, estoy para servir  PD:¿y vos?¿sos mexicano o emigraron con tu flia para aya?
saludos


----------



## piscoperu

Leyendo todo lo comentado en este foro, he llegado a  idea mas concreta.
una conclusión personal, que dichos cnc caseros trabajarían mejos como in taladro para la placas PCB, quiza si se les puede agregar esos seguidores de lineas negras, puede hacerce que encuentre las posiciones de los agujerros y los taladre, voya ver como puedo modificar estas fresadoras y luego les paso una





Tomasito dijo:


> El paso de las varillas roscadas no es tan importante, de última le pones reducción al motor, el problema es el juego y los puntos muertos...
> 
> Y la precisión... Tratá de hacer un PCB para soldar un chip TQPF con la fresadora que pusieron al principio
> 
> Si es para soldar un 4017, lo voy a hacer por transferencia de toner el PCB seguramente, no necesitás un router cnc para eso
> 
> Aparte no solo es la precisión del movimiento del router, sino la precisión de la mesa. La mesa tiene que estar totalmente perpendicular al router y no puede tener ningún error, si no te pasa como al tipo de instructables que no podía hacer PCBs con esa fresadora (Si se fijan, los PCBs le quedaban inusables, y no hablo de SMD, un pcb normalito ).
> 
> 
> 
> Hay que tomar muchas cosas en cuenta, es la verdad...


----------



## markitosb

muy  bueno  el proyecto  seria genial tener  uno  puedes  subir  los pasos  para contruirlo 
se  ve  estupendo


----------



## darkhack

hola gente  quisas alguien me pueda dar una guia de como utilizar un pic 18f2550 mediante el puerto usb ,con el objetivo de emular un puerto paralelo y poder usar el programa mach3 en el desarrollo de una cnc  he buscado por cielo y tierra pa hacer eso y aun no me  funciona.


----------



## seaarg

Yo hice una prueba fabricando un programita que leia el puerto paralelo y le enviaba instrucciones en protocolo propio al 18f2550 por usb. Podes investigar por ahi aunque era lento y no te asegura que todo paso sea cumplido.

Otra cosa, como idea aunque no estoy seguro, seria usar algo como ppjoy.


----------



## titooo

hola ,queria consultar  que diodo usaste para las plaquetas de INTERFACE MODULAR CNC  de la pagina 4 



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index4.html

es q no encuentro   ni en las imagenes ni en los pcb  algun dato de los diodos 

 desde ya gracias y disculpa las molestias


----------



## Dario

titooo dijo:


> hola ,queria consultar  que diodo usaste para las plaquetas de INTERFACE MODULAR CNC  de la pagina 4
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index4.html
> 
> es q no encuentro   ni en las imagenes ni en los pcb  algun dato de los diodos
> 
> desde ya gracias y disculpa las molestias



bueno, si te referis a los diodos que se conectan a los colectores de los transistores, use diodos 1N4007
saludosss


----------



## titooo

te lo gradesco  D@rio por tu ayuda


----------



## robinbmx

Saludos, tengo un aporte que puede interesar.
Sobre todo en economía y viabilidad por tratarse de una tarjeta PCMCIA o Express to LPT
Estas tarjetas sirven mucho para los que quiere usar el match3 y otros programas, y no tienen puerto paralelo en su portátil, también las hay en versiones PCI para PCS de sobremesa, no es un emulador como lo harían otras tarjetas, esta tarjeta es Plug and Play, SPP, PS2, EPP, ECP Compatible IEEE 1284 Printer Port.
Por mi parte me quería comprar una de esas tarjetas usb para mi cnc y buscando, buscando me encontré con esta solución, que es mucho mas económica que las famosas tarjetas usb.


----------



## vegadecirus

Saludos:
Después de leer todos los post... Me uno a la construcción de una CNC.. les cuento que estoy haciendo un prototipo, basado en dos scanner con sus respectivas correas, prescindiendo del eje Z hasta no resolver completamente la compatibilidad con Mach3... Gracias a la información encontrada en internet he logrado la funcionalidad de los motores gracias a los CI ULN2003, los cuales les son manejados por el programa de Luis_bot, hasta allí todo está bien, podría hacer el prototipo que funcione como Router 2D.. Pero lo que me interesa es el campo 3D... así que he recopilado alguna información de D@río. y algunos otros para procesarla.  el mayor inconveniente lo encontré en la forma de comunicación entre el PC y la interfaz o driver..  Tengo también una computadora solo para el proyecto, tal como lo exige mach3... D@río voy experimentado con tu circuito y adaptándolo a lo que tengo a la mano agradeciéndote de antemano por la información suministrada.

Mi aporte. descubri que en internet hay dos configuraciones de cables para los motores PaP ambos funcionan usando los ULN2003 como buffers de datos, la correcta la describo a continuación, pues es en la que note que los motores tienen mas fuerza.

pin         color de cable
2             Amarillo
3             Marron 
4             Naranja
5              Negro


----------



## robinbmx

Hola vegadecirus bienvenido, por lo de los cables de los motores esta muy bien pero no sabes una cosa, que los motores PAP como que en su fabricación no tienen normativas a la hora de la construcción y ponen cables de muchos colores distintos yo por lo menos tengo unos cuatro motores PAP que tienen diferentes colores en cuanto a los cables, pero te voy a dejar algo que te pueda interesar http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news14/nota01.htm 
que tengas éxitos en tu proyecto.


----------



## vegadecirus

Saludos robinbmx 
lei la paguina acerca de los motores. en cuanto al circuito de D@rio por ahora estuve buscando Circuitos integrados y lo unico que consigo a manos son remplazos. Estoy pensando en reemplazar:
el 4516B por el CD4510   = Up/Down counter
y el CD4528 por el 74LS47  = BCD to Decimal decoder
Como las salidas seran TTL uso tres CD4069 y el buffer ULN2003 para la etapa de potencia.
noto que existe un contador y un decodificador... alguno de ustedes tienen la tabla 
asi que la entrada del contador refiere a pulsos que en una tabla de la verdad pueden ser

-------pin  
Dir---->2 = 0-1-1-0 
Step-->3 = 0-0-1-1

sin embargo las salidas del contador seran las siguientes
0000 = 0
0001 = 1
0010 = 2
0011 = 3
0100 = 4
0101 = 5
0111 = 6
0110 = 7
0111 = 8
1111 = 9

y el decodificador se encargara de convertirlos en digitos decimales para un display
y de alli es de donde salen las secuencias de los motores paso a paso.

dec Entradas  Salidas  
----A  B  C  D  a  b  c  d  e  f  g  
0---0  0  0  0  1  1  1  1  1  1  0 
1---0  0  0  1  0  1  1  0  0  0  0  
2---0  0  1  0  1  1  0  1  1  0  1  
3---0  0  1  1  1  1  1  1  0  0  1  
4---0  1  0  0  0  1  1  0  0  1  1  
5---0  1  0  1  1  0  1  1  0  1  1  
6---0  1  1  0  1  0  1  1  1  1  1  
7---0  1  1  1  1  1  1  0  0  0  0  
8---1  0  0  0  1  1  1  1  1  1  1  
9---1  0  0  1  1  1  1  0  0  1  1  

No encontre la secuencia pero supongo que esta en una tabla oculta
formada solo por la combinacion de pines del CI decodificador 
si el display es de 7 segmentos quiere decir que cada segmento tienen una tabla de la verdad
de donde podemos obtener secuencias porque la mayoria de las veces los numeros se
se muestran con segmentos apagados y encendidos 

Alguen sabe cual es la secuencia exacta de los motores unipolares?

Esta semana ire comprando, lo necesario para armar la primera CNC que es 2D, basicamente tengo toda la electronica y sofware. Para despues continuar con el 3D.
Saludos


----------



## Dario

Ojo con el 74ls47 que es un decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos y no bcd a decimal como el 4028, y ademas no creo que el 4510 Cmos sea compatible con un integrado de logica ttl. yo te recomendaria que trates de buscar remplazo para el 4028 si no lo conseguis, pero que sea Cmos. si no podes encontrar nada, entoces te recomiendo estos circuitos de drivers para motores de paso.
http://www.circuit-finder.com/categories/pwm-and-power-control/406/stepper-motor-controller
http://www.circuit-finder.com/categories/pwm-and-power-control/441/unipolar-stepper-motor-controller
http://www.circuit-finder.com/categories/pwm-and-power-control/853/stepper-motor-controller
saludosss


----------



## vegadecirus

Saludos D@rio, te cuento hasta donde tengo entendido el cmos es compatible con ttl solo que tienen que trabajar al mismo voltaje del que soporta el menos, el TTL. aunque por lo comun en el cmos es usado como interfase de salida para el TTL para acoplar distintos voltajes.. 
En cuanto a los contadores por lo general son flip flop en serie y de esta forma se obtienen los binarios.. 
En cuanto a el bdc de 7 segmentos espero que no hayan problemas, que la diferencia en cuando a su nomenclaturas tenga que ver con la tecnologia. 
En cuanto a step es una señal de reloj que activa la sumatoria en las compuertas de los filp-flop internos del contador. En teoria se podrian reemplazar el contador con un flip flops... lo cual no es viable porque serian demasiados integrados..

Para tu coleccion de circuitos, te dejo estas dos imagenes de circuitos para control de motores ambos son sencillos, seria cuestion de hacer el montaje a ver como funcionan, me llama la atencion el de los transistores con el uln 2003. creo que basicamente emulan la compuerta xor del otro circuito... es cuestion de experimentar... 












Saludos y gracias.


----------



## vegadecirus

Saludos D@rios tienes razon encontre las tablas de la verdad del decodificador, y es distinta al del decodificador de 7 segmentos..  y encontre los integrados dsiponibles en una importadora.. los integrados compatibles a nivel TTL 
74LS193 CONTADOR BINARIO UP/DOWN  
74LS42 DECODIFICADOR BCD A DECIMAL 
al que finalmente podria ponerle los transistores o el UNL2003 como buffer,...
con tecnologia CMOS para maneje los motores a travez de darlinton,
gracias por la orientacion.


----------



## maryely

Hola quiero hacer varias preguntas....estoy trabajando un proyecto de cnc la parte mecanica ya esta lista...ya tengo los driver de cada motor paso a paso y estoy trabajando con un pic, la programacion pero la paso un compañero que hizo una maquina hace tiempo...mi pregunta es ¿con el software kcam  puede enviar directamente las señales que necesita el pic?.. es decir no necesito otro software para enviar estas señales por el puerto paralelo...solo configurando el kcam y colocandole una etapa de optoacopladores al puerto paralelo...asi funcionara?... estoy bastante perdida


----------



## soerok

maryely dijo:


> Hola quiero hacer varias preguntas....estoy trabajando un proyecto de cnc la parte mecanica ya esta lista...ya tengo los driver de cada motor paso a paso y estoy trabajando con un pic, la programacion pero la paso un compañero que hizo una maquina hace tiempo...mi pregunta es ¿con el software kcam  puede enviar directamente las señales que necesita el pic?.. es decir no necesito otro software para enviar estas señales por el puerto paralelo...solo configurando el kcam y colocandole una etapa de optoacopladores al puerto paralelo...asi funcionara?... estoy bastante perdida



Pues, todo depende de la programación del PIC, el KCam te da 2 señales diferentes para cada driver:


CLK: (Clock o Reloj) Esta se encarga de mandar pulsos al driver, por cada pulso el motor avanza un paso, o medio paso, o 1/4, 1/8 etc... depende de como tengas configurado tu controlador.


DIR: (Dirección) Esta señal se encarga de seleccionar la dirección del motor, CW o CCW, en sentido de las manecillas del reloj, o en contra de las manecillas del reloj, esto lo hace mediante un 0 o un 1 lógicos.
Si la programación del PIC, acepta estas 2 señales solo basta con poner una "Breakout Board" o interfaz entre la computadora y los drivers, esta interfaz aísla el LPT de los controladores, mediante optoacopladores como dijiste, o mediante buffers también puede ser, y en esta placa también puedes agregar relevadores para controlar el encendido del router, aspiradora etc...

Como te dije, depende de la programación del PIC.

También te recomiendo colocar un "Enable", esto es para deshabilitar los motores cuando no se estén usando por un determinado tiempo, esto sirve para ahorrar energía, y también para no tener energizados los motores todo el tiempo por que pueden recalentarse, los motores PAP consumen mas cuando están parados, es por eso que te recomiendo poner un circuito para deshabilitar los motores, esto lo puedes hacer un un PIC, un "enano" puede ser, así le decimos por aquí a los PIC's chicos de 8 pines, la serie 12FXX, te recomiendo mirar la interfaz de Esteca55 para que mires como hacerlo, esta por  aquí

Tambien te dejo este enlace, es el manual del KCam (esta en ingles), para que te des una idea de la configuración de este soft.

PD: Yo no he usado mucho el KCam por lo que no soy un experto en este soft, solo lo he revisado levemente, el software que uso es el Mach3, y para generar el código G uso ArtCAM, también genero archivos DXF con Adobe Illustrator, y piezas en SoldWorks, para después modelar esos vectores con ArtCAM y finalmente correr el código G en Mach3.

Saludos, suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## maryely

Gracias por su respuesta si entiendo lo que dices...pero el codigo que tengo es el siguiente solamente esta programado el pulsador y emergencia y el rele que activa o desactiva la maquina de proceso de grabado..

CICLO 
      btfss portb,7 ;pulsador de emergencia
      call stop       ; salta a la subrutina stop

CCICLO 
     btfss portb,3 ; enable Z? RB3=enableZ
     call holdz    
     btfss portb,4 ; enable Y?
     call holdy   
     btfss portb,5 ; enable X?
     call holdx
     btfsc portb,6 ;spindle
     goto SpindleOn
     bcf porta,3  ; rele 
     btfsc porta,0  ; sensor Z 
     goto LIMITZ   ; salta a LIMTIZ 
     btfsc porta,1  ; sensor Y
     goto LIMITY 
     btfsc porta,2  ;sensor X
     goto LIMITX
     goto CICLO

    retardoa
          movlw .255
          movwf delay1
   retardo1
          movlw .255
          movwf delay2
  retardo2
         decfsz delay2,1
         goto retardo2
         decfsz delay1,1
         goto retardo1
         return 

LIMITZ 
       call retardoa
       btfss porta,0
       goto CICLO
climitz
       bsf LATE,0          ; coloca un 1 en lo que hay en la salida del puerto E 
       bcf intcon,gie        ; desactivo las interrupciones
       bcf LATA,3          ; coloca un 0 en la salida del puerto A
       clrf LATC
       clrf LATD 
       goto limit

LIMITY

       call retardoa
       btfss porta,1
       goto CICLO
climity
       bsf LATE,1         ; coloca un 1 en lo que hay en la salida del puerto E 
       bcf intcon,gie        ; desactivo las interrupciones
       bcf LATA,3          ; coloca un 0 en la salida del puerto A
       clrf LATC
       clrf LATD 
       goto limit

LIMITX 
       call retardoa
       btfss porta,2
       goto CICLO
climitz
       bsf LATE,2         ; coloca un 1 en lo que hay en la salida del puerto E 
       bcf intcon,gie        ; desactivo las interrupciones
       bcf LATA,3          ; coloca un 0 en la salida del puerto A
       clrf LATC
       clrf LATD 
       goto limit

limit 
   goto limit

stop 
        call retardoa 
        btfsc portb,7 ; emergencia
        goto CCICLO
 cstop 
       bcf intcon,gie
       bsf porta,5          ;emergencia 
       clrf latc
       clrf latd
       bcf lata,3
       call retardoa
       call retardoa
       call retardoa
       btfss portb,7 
       goto cstop 
        reset 
       retlw 0

SpindleOn 
       bsf porta,3
       goto CICLO
holdz 
       clrf latc 
       decfsz TEMP,1   ; TEMP=02
       retlw 0
      goto limit

holdy 
       clrf regx
       xorwf regy,w
       movwf latd
      retlw 0

holdx 
      clrf regx
      xorwf regy,w
     movwf latd
     retlw 0


bueno hasta aqui solo es el paro de emergencia y encender el maquino de proceso 
en configuracion del kcam coloco de esta forma los pines del puerto paralelo

enable Z = RB3 = pin14 ;puerto paralelo 
enable Y =RB4 =pin 7
enable X = RB5 = pin 4
step Z=RB0 = pin 8
step Y=RB1 = pin 5
step X=RB2 = pin 2
Dir Z = RC0= pin 9
Dir Y = RC1= pin 6
Dir X = RC2= pin 6

pines de salida del micro
rele =RA3 ; este no va configurado en el software kcam
limit Z = RE0= pin 11
limit Y= RE1= pin 12
limit X= RE2= pin 13
emergencia =RA5= pin 10

por cierto el pic que estoy manejando es el PIC18F452........ya  configurado el software kcam de esta forma...yo puedo enviar asi el codigo por el puerto paralelo o necesito colocar algo mas que le indique al puerto que por ahi saldran los datos...o solo con habia configurado el kcam ya sabe  q tiene que enviar los datos por el puerto paralelo ...ando bastante perdida...

le agradeceria si ayuda


----------



## titooo

comento q  termine  la plaqueta de D@rio de la pagina 4 comentario #74 (con mucha dificultad) lo alimnento con una fuente de impresora 36v 2A y un  LM7805 para la alimentacion de la plaqueta , pero mi problema es q no me responde el puerto paralelo de mi  maquina.es q consesgui  la ficha DB25 para el puerto y lo probe  con 2 led y 2 resistencias en el pin 2 y 3  van las Resistencia  hacia  el led  y el otro estremo del led al pin 18 de la ficha  pero siempre estan encendidos probe con varios programa de control basico para  el puerto paralelo  para variar el encendido de los led pero no hay cambio alguno.


¿es que tengo  q configurar (habilitar )el puerto paralelo para usarlo por primera ves???


----------



## nietzche

La pregunta que tengo yo es como hacer la CNC mas presisa, si tengo un PaP, de .9 grados se supone mas presicion no ?. Es solo cambiar el motor y ya ?


----------



## Tomasito

No solo son los motores sino la parte mecánica también. Tenés que fijarte que los tornillos o correas dentadas que uses no tengan demasiado juego, así como los movimientos lineales (rulemanes, barras, bujes, etc) que tengas no tengan juego ni flexionen demasiado. Es todo un conjunto de cosas lo que le da la presición a una máquina.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

nietzche dijo:


> La pregunta que tengo yo es como hacer la CNC mas presisa, si tengo un PaP, de .9 grados se supone mas presicion no ?. Es solo cambiar el motor y ya ?



Lo que dice tomasito es absolutamente cierto, pero asumiendo que toda la mecanica esta bien precisa, podes intentar hacer que los motores hagan la secuencia de medio paso entonces duplicas su precision. Otra alternativa es el uso de engranajes reductores. Los engranajes pueden sumarte error, seria mejor aun correa dentada con reductores


----------



## nietzche

Y el tema de la velocidad, de que depende ?


----------



## seaarg

nietzche dijo:


> Y el tema de la velocidad, de que depende ?



Mayormente, de la fuerza de los motores y del tiempo que tengas energizada cada bobina. Y si haces aceleracion/frenado o no


----------



## Dario

miren, acabo de encontrar este pibe que hizo un diseño muy parecido al de la cnc mill de instructables y que bien le quedo jeje... http://www.lirtex.com/robotics/diy-cnc-machine/
saludosss
claro... cambio la interface y los motores, por eso se mueve mas rapido.


----------



## rolotronic

hola D@rio y a todos los demas foreros inmersos en el mundo del cnc un gusto saludarte desde Peru, yo tambien construi el easy cnc de instructables y baje el kcam para probarlo, logre que se movieran los motores usando las flechas pero de ahi no se a que darle para que dibuje al menos un cuadrado decente asi que recurro a tus buenos oficios a ver si me ayudas en este paso, gracias de antemano 
saludos.


----------



## Dario

buenas... amigo rolotronic: yo te recomendaria que leyeras las primeras paginas del post, ahi estan las explicaciones que necesitas para entender como se hace.
saludosss


----------



## rolotronic

Hola Dario gusto en saludarte nuevamente, estuve todos estos dias tratando de desgranar el kcam, lei tus primeros post y al fin logre que mi maquina dibujara los test que tiene el programa, pero tengo una preguntita espero que me puedas responder es con respecto a mis motores, estoy usando tres motores sacados de copiadoras tienen seis alambres cada una y en su etiqueta dice
3V/Phase
1.7A/Phase
1.8 deg/step
1.8Ohm/Phase
con que voltaje me recomiendas que debo alimentar estos motores. gracias por tu respuesta
rolotronic.


----------



## Dario

amigo rolotronic: al parecer cada face se aguantaria una tension de 3volt por lo que dice el sticker que tiene pegado, proba asi y si no funciona, aumenta el voltaje de a poco hasta conseguir que funcione sin calentar demasiado. saludosss


----------



## rolotronic

Aqui de nuevo amigo Dario esta vez con un asunto que me tiene bastante cabezon, resulta que he estado tratando de rutear unas pequenas cosas con el kcam haciendo los dibujos en autocad y guardandolos como dxf, pero no logro hacer que el trabajo se situe dentro del recuadro en el kcam, sino que se situan muy lejos y el eje x y tienen que hacer un laargo camino, me podrias explicar donde esta el detalle? otra cosa, los interruptores de inicio y finales de carrera de los ejes van conectados al draiver o solo a la entrada para que apague el draiver y asi se detengan los motores, explicame por favor este asuntillo, gracias por tu respuesta.
un saludo.


----------



## Dario

uuuhhh... mira, vas a tener que disculparme pero, es que hace tanto tiempo que no toco mi cnc, que ya me olvide como hacia para hacer que el dibujo se situara en el recuadro de trabajo del kcam... te soy sincero, no recuerdo como hacia... con respecto a los fines de carrera, se conectan al port de la pc en el pin correspondiente, el diagrama esta creo, en las primeras paginas del post. saludosss y disculpa por no poder despejar tu duda, voy a ver si hago memoria y si me acuerdo lo posteo aqui...


----------



## lpnavy

Hola a todos!! ando haciendo una CNC, pero tengo unos motores pap bipolares que son grandes y estuve viendo esta solucion por la cuestion de la corriente, ya que la pareja de l297/l298 no satisface las necesidades que requiero por el consumo de corriente, queria preguntar entonces si este circuito es completamente funcional y ademas de que si se puede configurar en micropasos de 1/4 ya que mis motores son de 200 pasos para poderlos llevar a 800 pasos. 
post #252 de lubeck _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index13.html#post318067_


----------



## fmd2

rolotronic yo también e tenido el mismo problema y la solución es que cuando hagas un dibujo en  autoCAD lo hagas en las esquina inferior izquierda, es decir, cuando abres el autoCAD el punto de inicio para dibujar es el centro del espacio que te da el programa, cuando vos haces el dibujo y despues lo cargas en el Kcam, el dibujo te queda en la misma posición en la que esta en el autoCAD por eso el dibujo te queda muy lejos de tu tablero de trabajo, por esta razón lo primero que tienes que hacer es en la pantalla de modelo ir bien abajo y a la izquierda de la pantalla y ahi haces tu dibujo

Espero aclarar tu duda 
Saludos


----------



## soerok

lpnavy dijo:


> Hola a todos!! ando haciendo una CNC, pero tengo unos motores pap bipolares que son grandes y estuve viendo esta solucion por la cuestion de la corriente, ya que la pareja de l297/l298 no satisface las necesidades que requiero por el consumo de corriente, queria preguntar entonces si este circuito es completamente funcional y ademas de que si se puede configurar en micropasos de 1/4 ya que mis motores son de 200 pasos para poderlos llevar a 800 pasos.
> post #252 de lubeck _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index13.html#post318067_



Cuanta corriente consumen tus motores ?, también puedes utilizar los integrados L6203, se usan 2 por controlador y los controladores hechos con estos integrados soportan hasta 5A, yo tenia armados los controladores con L298 pero estos soportan motores de hasta 2A, cuando cambie de motores por unos mas grandes tuve que armar nuevos controladores y di con ese integrado, L6203, este integrado reemplaza al L298 pero se usan 2 integrados de estos por controlador, una ventaja de este integrado es que se facilita mucho el diseño del controlador y mejora en tamaño, si te interesa  *aquí* puedes consultar el proyecto completo.


----------



## lpnavy

mis motores consume alrdedor de 5A ya que sera usado para mover una mesa bastante pesada, por eso vi esa modificacion de ese diver para manejar corrientes altas, ademas de poder usar componentes que sean mas accesibles de obtener mas facil.


----------



## Dario

hola gente!!! bueno, yo por aqui de nuevo como siempre... les cuento que he retomado el tema de la cnc didactica que hice. ante todo, aclaro que esta cnc no es profesional, es solo con fines de aprender como funciona una cnc y como se manejan los programas que se usan para esto. habiendo aclarado esto, paso a contarles que me he dado a la tarea de terminar este proyecto que deje arrinconado por ahi... ahora he modificado el diagrama anterior y he incluido un integrado 4072 que son 4 compuertas OR que cumplen la funcion de aquel puentecito de diodos que le ponia yo para que se activara el motor de a dos bobinas y asi lograra una fuerza mayor a que si activasemos de a una como el circuito original de instructables. tambien mejore la etapa final de transistores colocando un transistor que funcione como pre exitador del bd135 y asi lograr un calentamiento menor en el mismo, de hecho, en pruebas realizadas, el calentamiento de los transistores de salida es nulo.
bueno, paso a mostrarles como quedo el circuito final y un video de como funciona.
saludosss


----------



## rolotronic

fmd2 dijo:


> rolotronic yo también e tenido el mismo problema y la solución es que cuando hagas un dibujo en  autoCAD lo hagas en las esquina inferior izquierda, es decir, cuando abres el autoCAD el punto de inicio para dibujar es el centro del espacio que te da el programa, cuando vos haces el dibujo y despues lo cargas en el Kcam, el dibujo te queda en la misma posición en la que esta en el autoCAD por eso el dibujo te queda muy lejos de tu tablero de trabajo, por esta razón lo primero que tienes que hacer es en la pantalla de modelo ir bien abajo y a la izquierda de la pantalla y ahi haces tu dibujo
> 
> Espero aclarar tu duda
> Saludos



hola fmd2, gracias por tu aporte, efectivamente de eso ya me percate luego de mucho meterle cabeza al asunto, hay que hacer el dibujo en autocad teniendo en cuenta la rejilla y el lugar exacto en que se quiere luego rutear, yo ahora coloco el dibujo en las coordenadas X0 Y0 a fin de en el kcam o el mach3 que ahora estoy usando sepa donde va a comenzar, y por si a alguien le pueda servir, como el mach3 no acepta directamente DXFs genero los codigos G en el mach2 que si los acepta y luego los paso al mach3 porque ese LaziCam de mach3 esta en ruso y chino para mi, es decir no lo entiendo para nada. a proposito amigo fmd2 que programa usas para manejar tu cnc de repente podemos compartir algunas experiencias, saludos.


----------



## TULLIO

Hola D@rio, que tal subir el dibujo del pcb para poder hacer el control y compartir experiencias.TULLIO


----------



## Dario

jaja... me olvide... ahi va.


----------



## eduardocastano

Epale amigo, muy buenoooo


----------



## Dario

eduardo, amigo... hace mucho que no te veo comentar aca. ¿que tal va tu proyecto? saludos y gracias por el comentario


----------



## rolotronic

un saludo a todos si alguien me puede ayudar con este agudo problema con el mach3 no entiendo porque rayos mis motores dejaron de funcionar con este programa simplemente no responden a ningun comando, no se mueven para nada, ya proble reinstalando el programa y ni asi, pense que se me quemo agun chip del draiver pero estan bien ya que cuando abro el Kcam si funcionan, gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## soerok

Revisa la configuración de los pines del puerto paralelo, motores, botón E-STOP, principalmente los pines "ENABLE" y el botón de paro de emergencia, en la parte de abajo del Mach3 hay un botón que dice "RESERT", fíjate que no este presionado.


----------



## lpnavy

Saludos!! alguien de venezuela sabra donde puedo comprar todo lo referente a las partes mecanicas del cnc pues tengo la idea de hacerla con barra roscada de 6mm y las guias de 1.6mm ademas de casquillos y bujes para sujetar la mesa de area de trabajo


----------



## Ericktronik

Hola a todos.
estoy haciendo mi propio diseño de interfaz basado en el esquema de ESTECA55.
y tengo 2 preguntas.

1. Puedo saltarme los 74HC244 y simplemente conectar el puerto paralelo a las entradas y salidas?
2. Puedo hacer esto para el enable por hardware?


----------



## Dario

hola ericktronik. si, se puede conectar directamente los controladores al port paralelo de la pc sin necesidad de los 74hc244, yo lo hago asi y no he tenido problemas. saludosss


----------



## Ericktronik

D@rio dijo:


> hola ericktronik. si, se puede conectar directamente los controladores al port paralelo de la pc sin necesidad de los 74hc244, yo lo hago asi y no he tenido problemas. saludosss



eso para los drivers.
para los finales de carrera y los reles tambien aplica?
y la modificacion para el enable por hardware es recomendable?


----------



## Dario

yo estoy retomando este proyecto y estoy utilizando el enable por soft del kcam. por los fines de carrera, son importantes, pero yo no los estoy utilizando, lo que hace el soft es tomar la posicion en la que se encuentre la mesa como posicion cero o home y desde ahi parte, y ahi vuelve cuando termina el trabajo. saludosss


----------



## soerok

Si que son importantes los finales de carrera, aun que no necesarios para el funcionamiento de la maquina, yo hice una fresadora CNC sencilla, es de madera y al principio no le puse los finales de carrera, la maneje bien por un tiempo y ya le había cogido el truquillo a la maquina y a los programas que hacia para fresar, hasta la dejaba sola y me iba a hacer otras cosas, el caso es que un día la deje trabajando sola, y cuando volví, no tenia eje Z 
Errores que uno comete en el programa, de haber tenido los finales de carrera puestos eso no habría pasado y la maquina estuviera intacta.


----------



## Dario

jaja... bueno, eso pasa cuando uno se confia demasiado jaja. saludosss


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, me a llamado la atención como técnico en electrónica el asunto de la construcción de un cnc, poseo los motores paso a paso de las impresoras epson EM-258 y EM-257. Mi duda es la siguiente: podría controlar el driver estos motores del proyecto que plantea Sr. D@rio, y a la vez  me pudieran brindar los datos para el armar la controladora (Para los Drivers del Sr D@rio) o si puede trabajar con interfaz basado en el esquema de ESTECA55.

Gracias


----------



## COSMICO

Hola hola
como van con esto del cnc.
Por ahí en internet, hay drivers y control para cnc, compatibles con mach3.
Pero, donde bajo o consigo un software gratis para trabajar estas tarjetas?
Alguien me puede dar una mano...


----------



## soerok

Si no quieres un soft pirata, puedes bajar el EMC2 que es para linux, es freeware y es un soft muy poderoso.


----------



## Dario

bueno... con un poco de sueño pero aca termine de subir el video de mi cnc cortando unas piezas de un hexapodo  que esoy iniciando. estoy utilizando mi nueva version de la intefaz con contadores cmos y motores de 48 pasos, asi que la precision es medio pobre pero muy aceptable. aca les dejo el video... pd: es un poquito largo jeje... y ademas esta hecho con mi celular


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo dario 
cuando tenga un poco de tiempo voy a ver si me pongo a armar una ya que me gusta mucho, tengo conocimientos en el uso y en programacion de cnc asi que voy a ver que sale jeje
saludos


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola Dario, como te va compañero? estoy terminando un diseño en papel de una cnc fresadora pero tengo varias dudas sobre el proyecto, en otras personas que han diseñado grandes maquinas, he visto que recomiendan servomotores antes del motor por pap ¿seria correcto  ,o es mejor el pap? dicen que es mas rapido y preciso con el servomotor, realmente la utilizare para materiales no duros y para fabricar pbc fresadas, asi me olvido del quimico para realizarlas y de la pancha y demas.

tengo un link que navegando por google me lo he encontrado y este pive si que se metio un trabajo muy bueno , ademas de un gasto en dinero...... fresadora casera a lo profecional.

un saludo chicos y muchas felicidades por tu cnc , va de lujo amigo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Deltaeco dijo:


> .......tengo un link que navegando por google me lo he encontrado y este pive si que se metio un trabajo muy bueno , ademas de un gasto en dinero...... fresadora casera a lo profecional.......



Esa máquina es del colega del Foro @esteca55


----------



## Deltaeco

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa máquina es del colega del Foro @esteca55



Gracias fogonazo, ya he visto su pagina y esta bastante bien, haber si me animo y la empiezo ¡

saludos ¡


----------



## markitosb

hola señor dario tengo una  consulta ud es experto en el tema   estoy montando una mini cnc  soy  novato en esto pero de los errores se aprende bueno el caso es podria usar las correas de una impresora canon y a cuanto pasos lo podria  configurar para l funcionamiento  en el kcam4 grasias por su respuesta


----------



## eddiezap9

hola a todos soy nuevo en el tema! y mi duda es si estaria bn usar unos motors que saque de una impresora esta en particular 
http://heli.xbot.es/fd/epson.htm
no tengo muxa informacion d los motores y el driver
y si me podrian ayudar con las especificaciones
GRACIAS


----------



## seaarg

eddiezap9 dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en el tema! y mi duda es si estaria bn usar unos motors que saque de una impresora esta en particular
> http://heli.xbot.es/fd/epson.htm
> no tengo muxa informacion d los motores y el driver
> y si me podrian ayudar con las especificaciones
> GRACIAS



Yo hice un plotter cnc con esos motores, son bipolares y muy buenos, dan hasta 400 pasos por vuelta con buen torque para algo chico.

Tenes que usar el driver para bipolares con integrado L297 + L298 de esteca. Mira varias paginas mas arriba o busca esos terminos.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola dario estoy aqui de nuevo, y te tengo una pregunta, ¿has conseguido fresar alguna pcb?  saludos ¡¡


----------



## Dario

hola, no todavia, en reallidad no he hecho ninguna prueba de fresado de pcb desde que resusite el proyecto. cuando inicie este proyecto, hice una prueba. todo iba regularmente bien hasta que de repente se murio el minitorno y ahi abandone por un tiempo largo el proyecto... se podria decir que con motores de 48 pasos no se logra mucha precision, no tengo motores de mas pasos sino hubiese hecho una prueba que si valga la pena. esta cnc, estando bien armada, es muy buena para pequeños proyectos y aun mas, si tuviese un laser para hacer los cortes. 
 pd: (de todas formas acabo de recordar que aqui deje un video en el que se hace un fresado de pcb con otra version de esta cnc_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/658949/ _)






saludosss


----------



## tatajara

esta es la que armaste vos dario ? 
muy biena te ha quedado ¡¡¡
PD: para este prollecto tengo pensado mandar ha hacer a la secundaria donde estudie yo el banco de la fresadora con las guias T, de aluminio que me decis??
saludos


----------



## Dario

tatajara dijo:


> esta es la que armaste vos dario ?
> muy biena te ha quedado ¡¡¡
> PD: para este prollecto tengo pensado mandar ha hacer a la secundaria donde estudie yo el banco de la fresadora con las guias T, de aluminio que me decis??
> saludos


 ojala la mia hubiese quedado asi  ... no, esta es la que sale en el video, aqui esta la pagina donde se encuentra el proyecto
http://www.lirtex.com/robotics/diy-cnc-machine/ saludosss


----------



## tatajara

haaa pense que era tuya jeje
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Una fresador 3D muy bien documentada (En Fotos).
Incluye circuito para conectar al puerto paralelo y controlar por PC y manejada por KCAM 4, incluye las instrucciones para transferir archivos de Sprint Layou a la máquina para hacer PCB´s en forma directa.

​


----------



## tatajara

gracias por el aporte fogo ¡¡ 
biene al pelo 
saludos


----------



## Dario

exelente aporte fogo


----------



## sjuan

no se si ya habian subido está, pero ta buena

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40914530"]http://vimeo.com/40914530[/ame]

y esta es la fuente 

http://www.corexy.com/corexyr1/index.html


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos¡¡ me he ausentado unos dias por temas de trabajo pero ya estoy con ustedes, primero que nada le quiero dar las gracias al señor Fogonazo , a Sjuan y a D@ario por este tema de las cnc, he visto el proyecto que ha posteado fogonazo y esta del 10 , pero cual me he quedado sin palabras es la que ha posteado sjuan, la primera vez que veo una cnc funcional con 2 motores en forma de X y viendolo esta muy bien porque no tiene que manejar grandes partes o mucho peso, se ve que con 2 motores casi simples va de lujo, pero el problema que tenemos que no tenemos ninguna guia del proyecto ni que programa uso , porque realmente para manejar esos motores de esa forma tendra que tener algun programa expecifico para ello.

voy a plantearme a realizar que la tengo mas completa la que ha posteado fogonazo pero estudiare la de sjuan , un saludo chicos , veran respuestas segun la construya.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

Les dejo este video de lo que a posteado SJuan que se ve claramente los movimientos que tiene que hacer los motores para su desplazmiento en uno de los metodos que el explica, lo mas seguro es que si ha usado una manera diferente en cuanto a software para su funcionamiento, habra que investigar mas al respecto. saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

Una pregunta dario, lograstes mejorar la velocidad de tu fresadora?


----------



## Dario

eso es algo que me tiene con dudas... yo sospecho que la cantidad de pasos del motor tienen que ver con la velocidad, pero no estoy seguro...
saludosss

EDIT: bueno, acabo de probar de modificar los paramtreos que se encuentran en el table setup como: FEED RATES y MAXIMUM FEED RATES que por defecto se encuentran en 15 y para mis motores puse 150 en todas y la velocidad aumento muchisimo, ahora si corta rapido jeje...  supongo que con unos motores de mas pasos, iria super rapidisimo =) 
saludosss


----------



## sjuan

no dario, con un motor de mas pasos nunca irá mas rápido, mas pasos indican que el motor tiene mas resolución pero no mas velocidad, por el contrario irá mas lento, si tienes motores de 50 pasos y le mandas 50 pasos por segundo, dará una vuelta en 1 segundo, si luego pones motores de 200 pasos, y le mandas la misma señal, en un segundo solo abra recorrido 1/4 de vuelta, 90 grados...


----------



## Dario

jeje... ok  . bueno, la idea es que modificando los parametros de feed rate, logre mas velocidad. lo unico que a mas velocidad, mas posibilidad de perder pasos, pero todo depende del torque de los motores.  el hecho es que aqui se define cuantos mm por minuto corta la maquina. aqui dejo una imagen de la configuracion de mi maquinita  saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

gracias dario, Ahora tengo otra pregunta mis motores son de 5V 1A, en cuanto voltaje y amperaje funcionarian bien con una fuente de PC.


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> en cuanto voltaje y amperaje funcionarian bien con una fuente de PC.



bueno, mis motores son de 12v y de hecho mi cnc funciona con una fuente de pc sin problemas  saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

he armado en protoboard el circuito de dario, es normal que se calienten tanto los mosfet al punto de no poderse tocar con los dedos?


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> he armado en protoboard el circuito de dario, es normal que se calienten tanto los mosfet al punto de no poderse tocar con los dedos?



emmm... pero mi circuito no lleva mosfets, lleva transistores BD135, mira aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/681580/ _y los mosfet, bueno, no me gusta trabajar con mosfets porque si no se manejan con pwm pasa eso, se re calientan. saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

he perdon dario, corrigo si son los transistores bd135, se recalientan muchisimo, que puede serla causa.


----------



## Dario

mmm... que placa hiciste vos, la que esta en mi web?
saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo

*[Off Topicazo Informativo]*

Esta es una fábrica de correas dentadas y poleas para esas correas, en alguna oportunidad les encargué cosas y fueron muy solícitos en la atención.

Para el artefacto X-Y puede venir bien 

http://www.ges.com.ar/


*[/Off Topicazo Informativo]*


----------



## robinbmx

la que has publicado en este foro... saludos
la del post #74


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> la que has publicado en este foro... saludos
> la del post #74


aha, revisa el circuito y comparalo con la placa, tambien revisa que la placa no te haya quedado con pistas unidas y demas. revisa la posision de los transistores, los diodos y capacitores. te cuento que a esta placa no la probe armada porque al poquito tiempo cambie de circuito e hice este. PD: (en el pdf esta el pcb para imprimir.) saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

Gracias D@rio, he revisado todo, pistas unidas no hay por que lo tengo en protoboard, el resto esta todo conforme a los circuitos anteriores, esta que me has enviado veo que es nueva.
Estas nuevas modificaciones que tal te están funcionando?, yo voy a probar este nuevo circuito que has publicado, por que el anterior la verdad sigo sin dar con el problema del calentamiento, igual tu no lo sabes tampoco por que no la habías armado. Saludos te estaré molestando con mis preguntas jeje...
Y haber si termino de una vez por todas mi mini CNC para hacer mis placas, cuando la termine la publicare para que me den el visto bueno jeje.... Saludos.
Se me olvidaba, estas nuevas placas las estas alimentando con 12V?, estas usando la fuente de PC?.


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> .
> Estas nuevas modificaciones que tal te están funcionando?,


hola amigo, te cuento que estas placas estan funcionando muy bien en mi cnc. aqui en este link esta un video de su funcionamiento._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/701583/ _



robinbmx dijo:


> .
> Se me olvidaba, estas nuevas placas las estas alimentando con 12V?, estas usando la fuente de PC?.


 estas placas se alimentan directamente de los 12v de una fuente de pc, ya que tienen regulador de 5v incluido para alimentar la etapa de logica digital. 
saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

cuales son los pines que maneja en el puerto cada una de las controladoras?
cw/ccw?


----------



## Dario

si te fijas en el circuito, hay un recuadro que dice CW/CCW-STEP-ENABLE-GND. cada uno correspode a la posicion del conector PORT.
SALUDOSSS


----------



## robinbmx

jeje te falto en tu listado el 7805, me fui de compras y me falto ese jeje... no me habia fijado en el circuito antes de ir a la tienda jeje...


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> jeje te falto en tu listado el 7805, me fui de compras y me falto ese jeje... no me habia fijado en el circuito antes de ir a la tienda jeje...


soy terrible diseñando circuitos...  siempre me olvido de algo, perdon...


----------



## Deltaeco

Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Off Topicazo Informativo]*
> 
> Esta es una fábrica de correas dentadas y poleas para esas correas, en alguna oportunidad les encargué cosas y fueron muy solícitos en la atención.
> 
> Para el artefacto X-Y puede venir bien
> 
> http://www.ges.com.ar/
> 
> 
> *[/Off Topicazo Informativo]*



Gracias Fogonazo, la apunto por aqui para pedir cuando me haga en falta 

Dario muchas gracias por tus aportes, he visto que has modificado uno de los circuitos de control de los motores como has posteado por ultimo, estoy realizando una lista para ver que me hace falta para comprar, tengo que desenpolvar una caja de motores pap que tengo en casa para ver cual me sirve , ya les comentare sobre esto. Un saludo compañeros.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, la apunto por aqui para pedir cuando me haga en falta
> 
> Dario muchas gracias por tus aportes, he visto que has modificado uno de los circuitos de control de los motores como has posteado por ultimo, estoy realizando una lista para ver que me hace falta para comprar, tengo que desenpolvar una caja de motores pap que tengo en casa para ver cual me sirve , ya les comentare sobre esto. Un saludo compañeros.



muchas gracias por tu comentario Deltaeco  y cualquier duda ya sabes. 
PD: (no olvidarse de colocar los puentes en los pcb´s)
saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

D@rio dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu comentario Deltaeco  y cualquier duda ya sabes.
> PD: (no olvidarse de colocar los puentes en los pcb´s)
> saludosss



Gracias por el aviso compañero ¡¡ en verdad si no me lo dices no me fijo jajaja.

Por cierto , he entontrado el mach3 y lo he instalado para verles las pintas, pero no se si usted utiliza el mismo o no, yo estoy buscando uno que me permita configurar la cnc bien y claramente poderlo configurar para fresar pcb ¿cual me recomiendan?

saludos ¡


----------



## robinbmx

Hola Deltaeco.
En verdad tanto el Kcam como el Mach3 van bien en ese sentido. saludos...


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola Robinbmx.

OK, tengo los 2 programas en el pc, ahora voy a empezar con la fabricacion de la cnc, despues mirare cual de los 2 programas iria mejor para poder trabajar.

Saludos ¡


----------



## Deltaeco

por cierto compañero, en el circuito puedo ver que tienes un 7805, si yo realizo una fuente que contenga ya 5v y 12v por separado, ¿es necesario estar utilizando los 7805 por rama en el propio circuito ?

saludos ¡


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> por cierto compañero, en el circuito puedo ver que tienes un 7805, si yo realizo una fuente que contenga ya 5v y 12v por separado, ¿es necesario estar utilizando los 7805 por rama en el propio circuito ?
> saludos ¡



si tu fuente ya tiene 5v, no sera necesario el 7805, pero es obvio que tendras que conectar los 5v en lo que antes era la salida del 7805.
saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

Interfase de dario modificada con menos puentes y los BD135 estan en fila para agregar un disipador por si hay recalentamientos, no la he probado todavia, apenas ahora termine el rediseño.


----------



## Deltaeco

Gracias chicos, eso mismo pense pedirle a dario el pcb para reconstruirlo y anular el 7805 y ponerselo como una entrada en bornes.

robinbmx , mirare la modificacion aver que tal quedo.

ya he comprado madera y una barrilla roscada de acero inox con tuercas largas, cuando pueda expondre fotos  saludos¡


----------



## robinbmx

Hola Deltaeco, yo termine la parte mecánica de mi fresadora y en vez de colorar una tuerca lo que hice fue comprar una tabla de cocina que son hechas de un polímero muy bueno y resistente y con muy poco desgaste, al cual la  corte y rosque al diámetro de el tornillo. así si hay desgaste es fácil cambiarla por otra igual y con la diferencia de que al backslash es casi nulo teniendo muy buena precisión. Saludos…


----------



## Deltaeco

robinbmx dijo:


> Hola Deltaeco, yo termine la parte mecánica de mi fresadora y en vez de colorar una tuerca lo que hice fue comprar una tabla de cocina que son hechas de un polímero muy bueno y resistente y con muy poco desgaste, al cual la  corte y rosque al diámetro de el tornillo. así si hay desgaste es fácil cambiarla por otra igual y con la diferencia de que al backslash es casi nulo teniendo muy buena precisión. Saludos…



Hola compañero, he tenido le leer varias veces porque no entendia bien lo de la tabla de cocina, pero creo que te he entendido, pero el problema de eso que hay que realizarle la rosca al polimero para que acople, y creo'' o me da a entender que tiene que quedar la rosca muy fina para que no apriete la varilla roscada, porque si la aprieta mucho tendras que buscar unos buenos pap, bueno eso creo , no se si estoy en lo cierto o no, si puedes sacar algunas fotos para ver el metodo podria dar opiniones mas certeras.

Por cierto las tuercas que estoy utilizando son de este tipo pero en acero inox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




saludos ¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

la rosca la realize con esto.
la vas roscando poco a poco y ves repitiendo las pasadas hasta que te entre la varilla roscada sin holgura pero sin estar muy apretada lo justico y luego un poco de grasa, con eso va de infarto y no necesitas un motor grande pa moverlo.


----------



## Deltaeco

robinbmx dijo:


> la rosca la realize con esto.
> la vas roscando poco a poco y ves repitiendo las pasadas hasta que te entre la varilla roscada sin holgura pero sin estar muy apretada lo justico y luego un poco de grasa, con eso va de infarto y no necesitas un motor grande pa moverlo.



un juego de restauracion de roscas, tengo uno en mi taller, pero es necesitario tanto trabajo? con las tuercas que te enseñe practicamente las orguras son 0, probare tu metodo y ya te cuento, un saludo compañero¡


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es una opción _*"Nada económica"*_ ni tampoco _*"Simple"*_




http://www.hiwin.com/pdf/bs/ballscrews.pdf


----------



## robinbmx

Solo es un punto que tienes que tener en cuenta, sobre todo con los puntos muertos, prueba con las tuercas y si no te van pues usas la idea que te digo. por otro lado el mach tiene la opción de corregir esos puntos muertos por software que también puedes usarlo para corregir esos puntos muertos.
con estas maquinas caseras no queremos lograr un acabado completamente perfecto como para smd pero por lo menos algunas pcbs que puedas hacer y crear pistas entre las patitas de los CI seria ya lo mejor que puedes hacer con estas maquinas caseras a modo razonable.



Esta fue una prueba que hice con mi makina y la controladora de R-luis, pero no podia exigirle mucho a esa controladora, se empezaban a recalentar los integrados hasta que se quemaban.


----------



## Deltaeco

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es una opción _*"Nada económica"*_ ni tampoco _*"Simple"*_
> 
> http://www.movicenter.com.ar/images/p009_1_01.jpg​
> http://www.hiwin.com/pdf/bs/ballscrews.pdf



Eso seria lo genial fijate tu.... pero primero tengo que tener un torno y estudiar ingeneria metalurgica  , porque no es barato ni facil de hacer en casa jajaj , pero muy buena idea 



robinbmx dijo:


> Solo es un punto que tienes que tener en cuenta, sobre todo con los puntos muertos, prueba con las tuercas y si no te van pues usas la idea que te digo. por otro lado el mach tiene la opción de corregir esos puntos muertos por software que también puedes usarlo para corregir esos puntos muertos.
> con estas maquinas caseras no queremos lograr un acabado completamente perfecto como para smd pero por lo menos algunas pcbs que puedas hacer y crear pistas entre las patitas de los CI seria ya lo mejor que puedes hacer con estas maquinas caseras a modo razonable.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta fue una prueba que hice con mi makina y la controladora de R-luis, pero no podia exigirle mucho a esa controladora, se empezaban a recalentar los integrados hasta que se quemaban.



Pues realmente no quedo nada mal, ¿eso lo has realizado con la barilla roscada y las tuercas o con lo que tu mencionabas ? 

saludos¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

Deltaeco dijo:


> Pues realmente no quedo nada mal, ¿eso lo has realizado con la barilla roscada y las tuercas o con lo que tu mencionabas ?
> 
> saludos¡¡



lo he realizado con la varilla roscada y lo que te mencione.


----------



## Deltaeco

OK, yo ya probare con las tuercas (ya que las tengo compradas) , si veo problemas pues realizare lo del plastico, saludos.


----------



## Dario

hola amigos, veo que estan con el tema de las varillas roscadas y el backlash. les cuento que yo solucione ese problema colocando 2 tuercas ligeramente apretadas una contra la otra y listo, cero backlash. saludosss
PD: (muy bueno tu rediseño del pcb robinbmx )


----------



## robinbmx

Gracias dario, por otro lado lo que dice dario de la tuerca doble es muy bueno tambien, yo lo comente en el post #683 y subi la imagen, lo hice de esa forma por que cuando apretaba las 2 tuercas las lados del las tuercas quedaban en distinta ubicacion y luego colocarlos en la maquina quedaba un poco complicado.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos, ya vi el tema de 0 blacklash de robinbmx , esta muy bien , el tema de la arandela de goma ¿porque es debido? , yo he optado en fabricarla en tableros MDF , porque tenia la idea de fabricarlo con madera , pero el problema de la madera es que con el cambio de temperatura da problemas (se dobla, coje formas etc etc), el mdf si no se moja , no hay problemas. Aqui en la isla es mas barato el MDF , mañana voy a comprarlas y empezar a cojer medidas y cortarlas, No la realizo de aluminio ni de metraquilato porque aqui esos materiales son muchisimos mas caros que la madera, y mas costosos de trabajar. Otra de las cosas , en la varilla enroscada, voy a ponerle 2 rodillos en ambos lados, los rodillos son los que utilizan los cabezales de los vhs, van de miedo porque entra casi justita la varilla de 6mm .

saludos chicos.


----------



## Dario

hola deltaeco, que bueno que ya vas a empezar con la construccion de tu cnc, no te olvides de compartir algunas fotos aqui. una pregunta, ¿que motores pensas usar?.
por otra parte, les comento que me han encargado la construccion de una cnc tipo profesional, es para un joyero. ahora mismo estoy tratando la compra de los motores, voy a usar unos NEMA 23. a medida que vaya construyendola voy a subir algunas fotos y algunos videos de como va la cosa.
saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola chicos, ya vi el tema de 0 blacklash de robinbmx , esta muy bien , el tema de la arandela de goma ¿porque es debido?



Por que las tuercas tienen holgura y hay que quitarlas contrarrestando las fuerzas opuestas que hacen los motores cuando giran de un sentido a otro.



Bien por esa D@rio ya quiero verla terminada.

Mientras les presento mi última creación.


Semiprofesional jeje... lo digo por que la construí solo con una segueta y un taladro y los machos para roscar, y esto lo digo para los que creen que necesitan una maquinara pesada para hacer ciertas cosas. 
Les quedo debiendo el video. Para la próxima cuando termine con los drivers de D@rio ya que tengo los drivers chinos y no he sido capaz de configurarlos de nuevo tras haber perdido la configuración que había hecho anteriormente cuando cree las pruebas de las fotos, por eso quiero hacer unos drivers sencillos y con estos crear los de Esteca que son con control de corriente.


----------



## Deltaeco

D@rio dijo:


> hola deltaeco, que bueno que ya vas a empezar con la construccion de tu cnc, no te olvides de compartir algunas fotos aqui. una pregunta, ¿que motores pensas usar?.
> por otra parte, les comento que me han encargado la construccion de una cnc tipo profesional, es para un joyero. ahora mismo estoy tratando la compra de los motores, voy a usar unos NEMA 23. a medida que vaya construyendola voy a subir algunas fotos y algunos videos de como va la cosa.
> saludosss



hola Dario, buena pregunta con lo de los motores, cosa que me tiene inquieto, porque tengo motores de impresora comunes en casa, pero tambien tengo 3 motores de las impresoras hp o  epson de las viejas, el motor trae 4 tornillos en sus esquinas largos con tuercas, pero no se cuantos amperios puede tener, tienen numeraciones, mañana mirare la caja con los motores y pasare unas fotos de ellos para ver si le puedo encontrar su datashet (son mucho mas robustos que de una impresora comun de las de ahora).

mi idea de la cnc solamente la tengo para pcb, y como mucho de tamaño de una hoja dina A4 (es lo maximo de grande que consigo las pcb) , por eso me gustaria utilizar motores que tenga en casa para no gastarme mucho por el prototipo, tambien comente el tema que no frene los carriles para que los motores no tengan tanto freno.

voy a utilizar unos metodos de rodillos en los carriles de abajo (zona YX ) , en forma de V , no tendra mucho rozamiento y espero que vaya ligero... espero ...

sigo estudiando el caso, mañana si no pasa nada fotos de los pap.

saludos chicos y mucha suerte dario con tu nueva construccion de la cnc¡¡¡





robinbmx dijo:


> Por que las tuercas tienen holgura y hay que quitarlas contrarrestando las fuerzas opuestas que hacen los motores cuando giran de un sentido a otro.
> 
> 
> 
> Bien por esa D@rio ya quiero verla terminada.
> 
> Mientras les presento mi última creación.
> 
> 
> Semiprofesional jeje... lo digo por que la construí solo con una segueta y unial taladro y los machos para roscar, y esto lo digo para los que creen que necesitan una maquinara pesada para hacer ciertas cosas.
> Les quedo debiendo el video. Para la próxima cuando termine con los drivers de D@rio ya que tengo los drivers chinos y no he sido capaz de configurarlos de nuevo tras haber perdido la configuración que había hecho anteriormente cuando cree las pruebas de las fotos, por eso quiero hacer unos drivers sencillos y con estos crear los de Esteca que son con control de corriente.



Dios mio¡¡ fuerte maquina amigo' y en aluminio, eso si es profecionalidad , y tambien esos motores son bestiales, si nos fijamos en las fotos el motor de arriba del eje Z creo que es, casi es mas grande que la dremel `¡¡

espero que mis motores reciclados puedan con la cnc.... aunque sea para pcb... de todas formas se puede cambiar los motores en el ultimo momento...

saludos¡¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

No te creas deltaeco, los motores son a modo de prueba eso fue un kit que compre por ebay para una maquina que pienso hacer mas grande, los que tiene actualmente son de fotocopiadoras. por eso quiero hacerme unos drivers buenos y cómodos para los motores que tiene actualmente, por que pienso dejar esta maquinita solo para pcbs.


----------



## Deltaeco

ok perfecto, por cierto te salieron muy caro los motores? , yo compro por ebay tambien pero no he visto motores pap baratos y tan grandes jejej.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

Una idea para tus rieles deltaeco, son comodos y baratos y cumplen su funcion.



los motores me salieron por 120€ son nema 23 de 280 oz-in y 18kg torke


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> Bien por esa D@rio ya quiero verla terminada.



robinbmx, que buena cnc y que motores... som mas grandes que los que yo compre jeje... muy buenos  
apenas me lleguen los motores subo magenes 

deltaeco: 
te cuento que los motores que utilice para mi mini cnc, los saque de un fax que me regalaron hace unos 10 años jeje... cuando me los dieron ni se me cruzaba por la cabeza la idea de que podia hacer un cnc con ellos  sin embargo, ahi estan, y funcionan muy bien. esos motores a bajas rpm tienen muy buena fuerza. saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

Gracias D@rio, deltaeco te cuento y si te sirve de referencia, yo con mi primera cnc tenia estos motores y me iban de maravilla, y como dice dario a bajas revoluciones tienen mucha fuerza.
Esa cama para una batería la hice con esos motores y hay que tener fuerza para fresar aglomerado... jeje...
Saludos...
Lo del CNC es una adicción que tengo ya jeje....


----------



## chinouv

robinbmx dijo:


> Una idea para tus rieles deltaeco, son cómodos y baratos y cumplen su funcion.



hola a todos les comento que hace ya algun tiempo deje abandonada la construcción de mi fresadora cnc el problema que me encontré  fue por que utilice este sistema de riel, tenia mucho juego por todos lados  por eso decidi cambiar el sitema por los de balineras (rodamientos)
como este.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_TAoE-VgDG1U/SyvJuOeODWI/AAAAAAAAAE4/mrqWNroi8nM/s1600/DSC02938.jpg


----------



## robinbmx

que raro chinouv los que yo tenia no mostraban ningun signo de juego, eso si te cuento que hay otro sistema que se parece mucho a este y sus balines son sueltos y no encapsulados lo malo lo de estos rieles que utilize era que sobresalian de la maquina.
El sistema que tu indicas es el mejor que se puede usar aparte de los rodamientos lineales. un saludo...


----------



## chinouv

los que yo utilices son unos rieles telescópicos deslizantes genéricos de 30cms

cuando los compre venian con una piesa plástica negra en uno de los extremos que evitaba el juego pero el problema era que ofrecía mucha resistencia para los motores


----------



## robinbmx

Sistemas de rodamientos que les pueden interesar...
Ahi les dejo unos cuantos para que tengan en cuenta algunas ideas que hay en internet...





chinouv dijo:


> cuando los compre venian con una piesa plástica negra en uno de los extremos que evitaba el juego pero el problema era que ofrecía mucha resistencia para los motores



Esos son los buenos y le has quitado lo mejor que tienen, hay una forma de ir rebajando poco a poco esa resistencia que tienen, que en realidad no es mucha si se mantienen bien engrasaditos y protegiendolos del polvillo.


----------



## chinouv

lo que se me a ocurrido pero no se si funcione es cerrar un poco el carril por donde circulan los balines sera posible?


----------



## robinbmx

Esa es la forma de dar holgura o hacer presión a los balines, pero el plástico es algo que ayuda mucho, pero si es posible tienes que ser muy meticuloso a la hora de hacerlo para que quede parejo y no por sectores que puedan dar a movimientos extraños durante el deslizamiento por el carril.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola a todos chicos, veo que hablan sobre los carriles de bolines , me he acercado a leroy merlyn y he visto los carriles que creo que indica chinouv, que tiene entre los bolines unas piezas plasticas para que no se desarmen y salten por todos lados jeje, las he podido mover y no se retiene mucho, la cosa si se ensucia o entra basura en el.

El tema de los rodillos en triangulo como indica el amigo robinbmx en el post #871 (pag44) , es una de las cosas que he mirado pero el problema es consegir tantos rodillitos que no son baratos si son de los buenos.

como habia comentado me he puesto a rebuscar en los cajones de mi taller y he encontrado varios motores pap guardados de impresoras, tanto de hp y tanto de epson.

1 -EM-258
1 -EM-257
1 -EM-483

Y Tambien 5 unidades de los PM55L-048-HP69 cual datashet lo dejo en archivos adjuntos, en otro momento subo fotos.

No se si estos motores tendran suficiente fuerza para dremar una pcb.

gracias chicos.


----------



## robinbmx

Deltaeco dijo:


> El tema de los rodillos en triangulo como indica el amigo robinbmx en el post #871 (pag44) , es una de las cosas que he mirado pero el problema es consegir tantos rodillitos que no son baratos si son de los buenos.



En ebay hay unos paquetes de 10 unidades por 15€ con envio. 



Deltaeco dijo:


> Y Tambien 5 unidades de los PM55L-048-HP69 cual datashet lo dejo en archivos adjuntos, en otro momento subo fotos.
> 
> No se si estos motores tendran suficiente fuerza para dremar una pcb.
> 
> gracias chicos.



esos motores tienen suficiente fuerza para fresar pcb. son buenos, ya la cuestion es jugar un poco con los pesos de los ejes. hacerlos mas livianos.


----------



## Deltaeco

robinbmx dijo:


> En ebay hay unos paquetes de 10 unidades por 15€ con envio.


Gracias por la info amigo, tampoco me he puesto a buscarlos por ebay jejeje.
aqui en el taller tengo unos 12 rodillos, fueron extraidos de los cabezales de los vhs  pero no me dan para todo.


robinbmx dijo:


> esos motores tienen suficiente fuerza para fresar pcb. son buenos, ya la cuestion es jugar un poco con los pesos de los ejes. hacerlos mas livianos.



¿los PM55L Son mas fuertes que los EM-XXX ? Parecen los EM-xxx mas robustos, pero claro puede ser que no tengan tanta fuerza, si realizo los ejes con rodillos en posicion triangulo posiblemente no estaran tan pesados. ¿que opinas?

saludos ¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

de los PM55L te cuento por que he tenido experiencia con ellos, pero los EM-XXX no lso conozco pero si son los motores de las Epson, esos son buenos motores por lo que he leido en otros foros.
Saludos...


----------



## robinbmx

D@rio dijo:


> si te fijas en el circuito, hay un recuadro que dice CW/CCW-STEP-ENABLE-GND. cada uno correspode a la posicion del conector PORT.
> SALUDOSSS



Hola dario, me puedes decir que pines del puerto le tienes asignado a esta secuencia que has puesto, gracias.


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> Hola dario, me puedes decir que pines del puerto le tienes asignado a esta secuencia que has puesto, gracias.


 ok, aqui te paso una imagen de como tengo configurado el puerto paralelo de mi pc para manejar mi cnc. te aviso que lo podes configurar a gusto y como te quede mas comodo. saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos que tal estais ?

ya tengo todo para empezar a construirla, la cuestion que me falta es tiempo , porque me ha tocado currar hasta tarde y no he podido hacer nada. 

viendo la configuracion de tu cnc dario, si no tienes activos los switch para finales de carrera de los ejes,¿ cuando sabe la maquina que esta situada en perfeccion para empezar a trabajar ?

saludos ¡¡


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola chicos que tal estais ?
> 
> ya tengo todo para empezar a construirla, la cuestion que me falta es tiempo , porque me ha tocado currar hasta tarde y no he podido hacer nada.
> 
> viendo la configuracion de tu cnc dario, si no tienes activos los switch para finales de carrera de los ejes,¿ cuando sabe la maquina que esta situada en perfeccion para empezar a trabajar ?
> 
> saludos ¡¡



hola deltaeco, es verdad, los limites estan desactivados. lo que hago para que el kcam sepa que la mesa esta en su posision inicial, es colocar la mesa en una posision x e indicarle al kcam que ese es su punto de inicio (0) reseteando los contadores que tienes en los comandos de la derecha de la pantalla y de esa manera, al terminar el trabajo, el programa vuelve la mesa a posison inicial (0). tambien debo aclarar que es un poco peligroso en algunos casos, pero al tratarse de un cnc didactico, no le preste mucha atencion a esto. aun asi, funciona a la perfeccion y todavia no me ha roto nada. 
por otro lado, les cuento que ya compre los motores pero todavia no me los han enviado. quedaron en enviarmelos la semana pasada y supuestamente llegaban el jueves pero no pasa nada todavia...


----------



## Deltaeco

Ok Dario, hombre mi idea es buscar la forma de conectar los swich porque la que quiero hacer es una de 1 metro de mesa x 60 o 70cm de ancho, aparte el ancho que va a cojer por los carriles y demas. Tengo pensado ya realizarla bien hecha (ya que me gasto me gasto) aunque la utilize por ahora para placas pcbs, mas adelante si todo va OK le buscaria unos motores mayores , por eso te preguntaba sobre los finales de carrera, a mi me gustaria tenerlos activos , por si las moscas no rompa nada en caso que se vuelva loca jajjaja.


----------



## robinbmx

Deltaeco dijo:


> mi idea es buscar la forma de conectar los swich porque la que quiero hacer es una de 1 metro de mesa x 60 o 70cm de ancho, aparte el ancho que va a cojer por los carriles y demas. Tengo pensado ya realizarla bien hecha (ya que me gasto me gasto) aunque la utilize por ahora para placas pcbs, mas adelante si todo va OK le buscaria unos motores mayores , por eso te preguntaba sobre los finales de carrera, a mi me gustaria tenerlos activos , por si las moscas no rompa nada en caso que se vuelva loca jajjaja.



Hola Deltaeco, ten en cuenta que si piensas hacer una mesa tan grande estarás pensando de una vez en comprar los motores para esa mesa, por que de no ser así los motores te quedaran chicos para mover una mesa con esas dimensiones.
Por otro lado si lo que quieres es parar la maquina a la fuerza cuando tu estés descuidado y no puedas hacerlo, intenta poniendo los swich NC "normalmente cerrado" y los conectas de tal forma que queden antes de la fuente de alimentación. yo los tuve así por un tiempo y me evito muchos contratiempos jeje... así no estaban activos por software pero si por hardware como una parada de emergencia.
Mucha suerte con tu proyecto que ya queremos verlo funcionando.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Ok Dario, hombre mi idea es buscar la forma de conectar los swich porque la que quiero hacer es una de 1 metro de mesa x 60 o 70cm de ancho, aparte el ancho que va a cojer por los carriles y demas. Tengo pensado ya realizarla bien hecha (ya que me gasto me gasto) aunque la utilize por ahora para placas pcbs, mas adelante si todo va OK le buscaria unos motores mayores , por eso te preguntaba sobre los finales de carrera, a mi me gustaria tenerlos activos , por si las moscas no rompa nada en caso que se vuelva loca jajjaja.



hola deltaeco, de la ubicacion de los switchs te diria que si el punto cero de la mesa es por ejemplo, el costado derecho inferior, los switches deberian ir en el costado izquierdo superior de la mesa, esto, hablando de los ejes X e Y. en el eje Z, iria puesto en la parte de arriba. al menos asi me imagino yo que irian  
es casi una casualidad, pero el tamaño de la cnc que tengo que construir, es casi del mismo tamaño que estas pensando para la tuya jeje... yo he comprado unos motores NEMA 23. despues de haberlos comprado, pregunte que torque tenian y el tipo me dijo que estos mtores tienen unos 6 u 8 kilos de torque... me pregunto si seran suficientemente potentes para el tamaño de esta mesa  ... temo haberme quedado corto con los motores que elegi... 
saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

Ese es el tamaño que yo quiero para mi próxima CNC pero para no tener que comprar motores muy grandes he decidido comprar otro motor mas de los que ya tengo y adjuntárselo al eje X que carga con la mayoría del peso, eso por si las moscas, mis motores son nema23 de 14,5 kg.


----------



## robinbmx

D@rio dijo:


> es casi una casualidad, pero el tamaño de la cnc que tengo que construir, es casi del mismo tamaño que estas pensando para la tuya jeje... yo he comprado unos motores NEMA 23. despues de haberlos comprado, pregunte que torque tenian y el tipo me dijo que estos mtores tienen unos 6 u 8 kilos de torque... me pregunto si seran suficientemente potentes para el tamaño de esta mesa  ... temo haberme quedado corto con los motores que elegi...
> saludosss



Hola D@rio, no estas para nada corto con los motores que has elegido, antes habías dicho que esta CNC era para un joyero, y esos motores irán de perlas, lo único que veo es que esas dimensiones son muy pero muy grandes, yo de ti me decantaría por un tamaño + o - A4, es mi opinión. Saludos…


----------



## Dario

Es cierto. Estuve comentandole al amigo renyk lo mismo y me sugirio exactamente lo mismo... Ahora estoy con dudas, voy a hablarle al amigo acerca de esto. Saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

y si es para un joyero, no descartes el cuarto eje.


----------



## Fogonazo

*[Off Topicazo]*

¿ Que programa controlador se adapta (O se adapta mejor) al sistema *X-Y* ?

Opciones:

1) Todos.
2) Ninguno.
3) No preguntar pavadas.
4) Todas las anteriores.

*[/Off Topicazo]*


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> y si es para un joyero, no descartes el cuarto eje.


de hecho estaba pensando en agregarle un motor extra para hacer grabados en anillos como el de este video, pero lo que no se, es si hace el grabado por presion con una punta fija afilada o si tiene una pequeña fresa. lo que me comento el joyero fue que la grabadora de anillos que tienen en su negocio, es un pantografo manual que hace el grabado con una punta afilada. saludosss PD: (fogo: no entiendo la utilidad de tu pregunta)


----------



## robinbmx

esos gravados los he visto yo y son por presion... punta fija de diamante.


----------



## Deltaeco

Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Off Topicazo]*
> 
> ¿ Que programa controlador se adapta (O se adapta mejor) al sistema *X-Y* ?
> 
> Opciones:
> 
> 1) Todos.
> 2) Ninguno.
> 3) No preguntar pavadas.
> 4) Todas las anteriores.
> 
> *[/Off Topicazo]*




No existe otra posiblilidad de opciones ?¿ XDDDD

si no existe posibilidad creo que utilizare la opcion..... ummmmmmmm 1 ?¿ 

jajajaj

. Dario y robinbmx, lo he pensado bien y voy a crearme una mas pequeña (por ahora) algo como dices tu robin, que tenga de mesa como mucho para din A4 +/- , por el motivo que las placas de electronica no necesitan mas de esas dimenciones, lo que si voy a intentarla es dejarla bien ajustada para que no vibre , lo realizo asi al final pues para no comprar motores mayores, y porque si la quiero para pcb por lo pronto no necesitaria algo mayor. ya practicamente tengo casi todo para empezar, pero primero tengo que terminar una mesa que estoy haciendo para el taller que es automatizada y regulada en altura, ya les pasare fotos del proyect.

saludos a todos ¡¡


----------



## Dario

hola chicos, estaba jugando un poco con el kcam y se me presento una duda que no puedo despejar. resulta que dibuje una pieza y la guarde en formato dxf. despues abri el kcam y la importe, pero cuando puse a trabajar al kcam, empezo a cortar desde la parte mas grande de la pieza y por ultimo hizo la perforacion. si se pienza bien, esto estaria mal, ya que la pieza se corto primero, por lo tanto, esta suelta y si esta suelta, la perforacion no sale presisa. ¿habra alguna manera de cambiar el comienzo del corte en kcam? saludosss


----------



## tatajara

hola dario 
mmmm no te fijaste el punto de inicio de la erramienta ? 
hay algo que no me concuerda con lo que desis, estas diciendo que primero corta la pieza y despues hace al maquinado ? podrias subir una foto de el diseño ?
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya que están pensando un un cuarto eje  http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRap/es

es una impresora 3D con los mismos principios que la fresadora,para hacer piezas,engranajes maquetas en plasticos



http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRap_Options


----------



## tatajara

jajaja lemur acordate que la vas a terminar haciendo jaja 
estube pensando y todabia no puedo sacar a raiz de que biene ese problema
saludos


----------



## Dario

tatajara dijo:


> hola dario
> mmmm no te fijaste el punto de inicio de la erramienta ?
> hay algo que no me concuerda con lo que desis, estas diciendo que primero corta la pieza y despues hace al maquinado ? podrias subir una foto de el diseño ?
> saludos


no, osea, yo tengo la siguiente pieza

como ven, tenemos la pieza con un agujero. lo que hace el kcam, es cortar el contorno de la pieza y despues hace el agujero ¿se entiende? si cortamos primero el contorno de la pieza, cuando toque hacer el agujero, la pieza se movera ya que esta suelta y el agujero no saldra como debe ser... saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

D@rio con el LAZYCAM de mach3 se puede hacer, no se si lo tendras instalado, tiene un monton de opciones para modificar el codigo G, conforme a la ubicacion de la pieza o, a gusto del usuario.


----------



## tatajara

como dise el amigo robinbmx, tendrias que fijarte en la programacion (codigos) a ver como empieza el programa y modoficarlo para que haga el agujero primero, es como si te tomara el programa al revez, es decir empieza desde el final ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Dario

ok, voy a probar instalar e mach3, pero me resulta dificil de setear los parametros asi que seguramente les voy a estar consultando en breve  saludosss


----------



## tatajara

dale ¡¡ yo tengo conosimientos de programacion en cadcam asi que no creo que sea tan distinto ¡¡
por hay te doy una mano jeje


----------



## Dario

hola chicos, les cuento que ya me llegaron los motores. al final, no eran nema23 sino, tamaño nema 23. en realidad son unos motores 57BYG 059 pero de todas formas estoy satisfecho con la compra. lo que me tiene con dudas es el voltaje, es de 4 volt. ¿significa esto que debo alimentar la etapa de potencia del driver con unos 5voltios? la verdad es que me siento como un principiante jeje... ¿alguno tiene experiencia con estos motores? saludosss


----------



## lpnavy

no tendras problemas si lo alimentas con 5V donde debes tener cuidado es en el consumo de corriente del motor alli si dañarias los PaP, te recomiendo que hagas los calculos para limitar la corriente en el chopper si es que usas un driver con l297 o su equivalentes. Como tu motor segun es de 1.6A lo pondria a trabajar a un maximo de 1.4A por seguridad.


----------



## Dario

lpnavy dijo:


> no tendras problemas si lo alimentas con 5V donde debes tener cuidado es en el consumo de corriente del motor alli si dañarias los PaP, te recomiendo que hagas los calculos para limitar la corriente en el chopper si es que usas un driver con l297 o su equivalentes. Como tu motor segun es de 1.6A lo pondria a trabajar a un maximo de 1.4A por seguridad.


ok, voy a utilizar este driver, http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html  que tiene control de corriente. creo que no voy a tener problemas  saludosss


----------



## lpnavy

si tu motor es unipolar esa tarjeta andara bien!  Ahora utiliza esta ecuacion que la propociona el datasheet del l297 Vref = 0.1 x Corriente del motor.

Por ejemplo el Vref por defecto siempre se toma de 1.5V  graduado por un trimmer, el 0.1 es el valor de la resistencia shunt y la corriente en tu caso de 1,6A usaremos 1.4A. Entonces lo que haremos es hacer un simple despeje de variable y hallamos un nuevo valor de resistencia quedando entonces:  Rshunt= Vref/I motor     Rshunt= 1.5v/1.4A  Rshunt= 1,07 ohm

Entonces la resistencia a sustituir para que funcione en un rango maximo 1.4A el motor es de 1 ohm. El mismo calculo se puede hacer para motores bipolares.
Saludos!!


----------



## Dario

lpnavy dijo:


> si tu motor es unipolar esa tarjeta andara bien!  Ahora utiliza esta ecuacion que la propociona el datasheet del l297 Vref = 0.1 x Corriente del motor.
> 
> Por ejemplo el Vref por defecto siempre se toma de 1.5V  graduado por un trimmer, el 0.1 es el valor de la resistencia shunt y la corriente en tu caso de 1,6A usaremos 1.4A. Entonces lo que haremos es hacer un simple despeje de variable y hallamos un nuevo valor de resistencia quedando entonces:  Rshunt= Vref/I motor     Rshunt= 1.5v/1.4A  Rshunt= 1,07 ohm
> 
> Entonces la resistencia a sustituir para que funcione en un rango maximo 1.4A el motor es de 1 ohm. El mismo calculo se puede hacer para motores bipolares.
> Saludos!!


amigo, muchas gracias por tu aclaracion. ¿cual es la resistencia shunt? ¿acaso no se ajusta el vref para regular la intensidad que circula por el motor? saludosss


----------



## chinouv

la resistencia shunt es la de 0.2 0 0.1 Ω  5W que esta en serie con los surtidores de los mosfet

la intecion del compañero lpnavy  es canbiar esta resistencia para que la corriente maxima sea de 1.4A.

variando el trimer obtendras de 0 a 1.4A


----------



## lpnavy

la Resistencia Shunt es un simple divisor de corriente y si te fijas en el esquematico de la tarjeta de Esteca la Rshunt esta en paralelo al Source del mosfet. Ahora porque escojer un Vref de 1.5V?? Es porque el fabricante estipula que el rango de referencia va desde los 0V hasta los 3V maximo, asi que se escoje los 1.5v que es la mitad.


----------



## Dario

si, estaba seguro que eran esas 2 resistencias. yo no consegui de 0,1 ohm, consegui un valor cercano de 0,12 ohm, pero insisto, en la pagina de esteca dice lo siguiente y sito: 



> *Control de Corriente:*
> 
> Como se dijo anteriormente este driver cuenta con control de corriente, el L297 es quien se encarga de esta tarea, por medio de las resistencias shunt (R1 y R2) se censa la corriente y según la tensión de referencia seteada por el usuario el L297 genera el choping que aplica sobre los mosfet a trabes de las compuertas AND, de esta manera la seńal de choping va interrumpiendo las seńale se excitación de cada mosfet.
> 
> *Para regular la corriente a la que queremos que trabaje el driver es muy simple, simplemente hay que calcular la tensión de referencia según la siguiente formula: *
> 
> Vref = 0.1 x Corriente del motor
> 
> Luego de eso, debemos regular la Vref según el valor calculado, para ello, con un multimetro medimos la tensión de referencia y ajustamos el preset (R2) hasta obtener el valor deseado, para medir dicha tensión con el multimetro debemos medir entre el pin marcado como Vref en la serigrafía de la placa y GND, es necesario que el driver este energizado con 5V desde la interfaz, no asi es importante que este conectada la fuente que alimenta los motores.


----------



## el-rey-julien

podes usar un alambre de microm para fabricar la resistencia


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> podes usar un alambre de microm para fabricar la resistencia



No hace falta, *0,1Ω* es un valor estándar, tal vez no muy común pero se consigue.


----------



## chinouv

dario si no esoy mal con el trimer  de 1k al maximo da 2.5v de referencia,  son las mismas formulas, el amigo
lpnavy utilizo la formula para calcular la resistencia shunt de tal forma que la coriente maxima sea de 1.4A y no se quemen tus motores ya que el cicuito de esteka esta diseñado para una corriente maxima de 4A

saludos


----------



## Dario

ok, entonces el martes compro las resistencias para cambiar. les cuento que ya arme los drivers y la interfase, aqui les dejo una imagen de como van quedando. tengo algunos faltantes que como siempre se me escapan de la lista  amigo ipnavi, te doy las gracias por la ayuda que me diste, espero terminar la parte electronica el dia martes y ya de ahi empezar con la parte mecanica. saludos a todos. pd:  (todavia falta ponerle los disipadores)


----------



## robinbmx

Ya decia yo por que mis motores no iban bien con los drivers de D@rio, son de 5V 1A. me tocara al igual que a dario la interfaz y los drivers de ESTECA...
Muy bueno tu trabajo D@rio te han quedado muy bien tus placas y los motores son como los mios.


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> Ya decia yo por que mis motores no iban bien con los drivers de D@rio, son de 5V 1A. me tocara al igual que a dario la interfaz y los drivers de ESTECA...
> Muy bueno tu trabajo D@rio te han quedado muy bien tus placas y los motores son como los mios.



bueno, en realidad, no he probado los motores que compre con mis drivers todavia, pero estoy casi seguro de que funcionarian sin problemas, lo unico que habria que hacer me parece ami, es alimentar el circuito con una fuente que no tire mas de 1 ó 1.5 amper. voy a hacer una prueba para ver que sucede.  saludosss


----------



## tatajara

Muy buen trabajo dario ¡¡¡¡
Quiero verla terminada a esa cnc jeje
Saludos


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos como estais? , en estos dias he tenido curro y hay que aprovecharlo y llego tarde a casa por eso mismo no tengo mucho tiempo, he visto tus jugetes dario y estan de miedo , esos motores daran mucho mas que te da con los otros  cuando salga de este trabajito me pondre de nuevo manos a la obra, un saludo a todos¡¡


----------



## Dario

hola gente como estan. bueno, les dejo unas fotos de como va el eje X de la cnc, al Y y Z todavia no me los entregan... y es que a estos los estoy haciendo con un tornero amigo para ahorrar costos jeje  pero va a quedar mejor de lo que yo crei jejeje... saludosss PD: ( les cuento que los controladores CMOS con BD135 que yo rediseñe, funcioan muy bien con los motores que compre, solo hay que tener cuidado de que cuando el motor no se use, el pin enable este activo para evitar daños a los trasistores. )


----------



## Fogonazo

*

! Buen trabajo ¡* 



Ver el archivo adjunto 84676​
Yo apoyaría del otro lado del caño estructural, donde *NO* hay soldadura


----------



## Dario

> Yo apoyaría del otro lado del caño estructural, donde NO hay soldadura


si, ya se, lo puse ahí para la foto jeje...


----------



## rascueso

D@rio muy ingenioso tu diseño... ahora mirándolo un rato me parece que seria mejor desfasar los 2 volilleros como para que le de mas estabilidad.. podes probar sin modificar nada ya que lo logras  moviendo las tuercas.... saludos


----------



## Dario

rascueso dijo:


> D@rio muy ingenioso tu diseño... ahora mirándolo un rato me parece que seria mejor desfasar los 2 volilleros como para que le de mas estabilidad.. podes probar sin modificar nada ya que lo logras  moviendo las tuercas.... saludos


gracias por la sugerencia amigo, lo habia pensado y lo voy a hacer asi como decis... saludosss 
PD: (no es mi diseño, lo copie  de aqui porque me parecio muy buena idea aunque el mio no esta tan bueno  )


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

Le habia quedado mas pelero asi...pero aguanta el diseño y esta muy bueno.


----------



## Deltaeco

hola chicos, he visto los avances que han realizado sobre las cnc y es genial, a mi esta semana me ha llegado todo lo que necesito para armar los circuitos de la de Dario, ahora es buscar un poco de tiempo para continuar y terminarla,el tema del trabajo ahora en navidades se dispara por todos lados.

Un saludo a todos y si no me ven por aqui tanto rato es que estoy muy liado.

saludos¡¡


----------



## Dario

hola amigo robin, igualmente feliz año nuevo a todos  bueno, les cuento que me ha ido bastante mal, he tenido algunos contratiempos que me han atrazado muchisimo, pero el mas grave fue haberle llevado a un tornero conocido a hacer unas correderas que hace rato habia diseñado y que ahora queria poner en practica para ver que tal iban... un verdadero desastre tanto tecnico como economico... me desepcione bastante porque conozco a esta persona que es amigo de mi padre y se que tiene mas de 40 años de experiencia en el rubro de la torneria, sin embargo, no supo hacer las piezas con la precision que demanda un proyecto de esta clase y ensima me cobró...  ...ni hablar...  
sin embargo y pese a todo, me las he ingeniado para hacer las correderas de los ejes Y y Z con hierros angulo y rulemanes y fucioan muy bien. al eje Z no lo he terminado aun, por eso no esta en las fotos que les dejo a continuacion y bueno, asi va la cnc... saludosss PD: (la primera foto le da un efecto de doblado a uno de los rieles, pero no es asi, es solo un efecto visual.)


----------



## robinbmx

Ya veo que tienes muchas cosas terminadas a pesar de los contratiempos, no se si me estaré adelantando pero no es mejor que pongas una barra unida entre los dos rieles, y no esta demás de que en esa misma barra va la transmisión. Si ya lo tenias pensado, "no he dicho nada"... jejeje...


----------



## Dario

gracias, si, ya lo tenia pensado jeje... y como va tu cnc robin? alguien ha adelantado algo mas? saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

Pues que te cuento amigo Dario, la CNC la he terminado ya por fin, ahora estoy con el software de diseño. Lo que quiero es hacerme los circuitos tuyos con esta cnc pero no hago mas que darle vueltas y vueltas a el circuito y por mas que quiero no me funciona. lo tengo montado en un protoboard, pero no consigo hacer que mueva el motor con kcam. Por otro lado veo que tu has hecho los circuitos de Esteca, que tal van esos circuitos, estoy por decantarme por hacer esos circuitos.


----------



## Dario

bueno, si lo que queres es hacer una maquina buena, yo te recomiendo los drivers de esteca, estan muy buenos y funcionan muy bien. los drivers cmos que postie aqui son mas para uso didactico que para una maquina de verdad... aunque estos son muy basicos, fucionan muy bien para trabajos pequeños en mi mini cnc con motores de impresoras, pero no se como funcioaran en una maquina mas grande. saludosss 
PD: (podrias compartir algunas fotos para ver como quedo tu maquinita?)


----------



## robinbmx

La maquina que tengo actualmente es la que quiero que trabaje con los driver sencillos por que los motores que le he puesto lo pienso destinar para una maquina mucho mas grande, por eso lo de querer tener esa maquina pequeña solo para hacer pcb y grabados sencillos. Además que la quiero que funcione con un portátil que tengo antiguo y destinarlo solo a esta maquinita, por eso necesito unos drivers que funcionen con un software sencillo y que no coma muchos recursos del sistema para su funcionamiento.

voy a hacer unas foticos de la maquina terminada para compartirla con todos. Saludos...


----------



## robinbmx

D@rio dijo:


> PD: (podrias compartir algunas fotos para ver como quedo tu maquinita?)



Creo que ya habia subido fotos de ella alguna vez, pero aqui mas detalles. Saludos...


----------



## Dario

esta quedando perfecta.  lo que me resulta extraño es que no te esten funcionando los drivers, tendrias que ponerle unos leds a la salida del 4028 y ver si porlomenos te esta sacando la secuencia que seria: 1100-0110-0011-1001. si tenes esta secuencia a la salida del 4028, el problema esta en la etapa de salida que serian los transistores. saludosss

fijate que el pin enable este colocado a tierra, sino, el driver no funcionara.


----------



## robinbmx

Una pregunta dario, tu ya armaste la controladora y los drivers de esteca, la has probado ya con el software?, que tal va. podrías compartir los pcb. Gracias.





D@rio dijo:


> esta quedando perfecta.  lo que me resulta extraño es que no te esten funcionando los drivers, tendrias que ponerle unos leds a la salida del 4028 y ver si porlomenos te esta sacando la secuencia que seria: 1100-0110-0011-1001. si tenes esta secuencia a la salida del 4028, el problema esta en la etapa de salida que serian los transistores. saludosss
> 
> fijate que el pin enable este colocado a tierra, sino, el driver no funcionara.



muy bien lo probare y luego te  cuento, gracias...


----------



## Dario

pues aunque te parezca raro, tengo tanta confianza en que van a funcionar, que todavia no los he probado. pero estoy seguro de que funcionan porque tengo un amigo que los hizo y funcionaron muy bien. la circuiteria la podes encontrar en la pagina de esteca que es www.esteca55.com.ar saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

cuales son las medidas de estas placas, tanto del driver como de la interfaz?, saludos....


----------



## Dario

pues, la placa de la iterfaz tiene 16.5cm X 9.5cm  y los drivers unipolares tienen 11cm X 7cm cada uno. saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

gracias por el datico dario, la interfaz es la de 4 ejes cierto.


----------



## Dario

> gracias por el datico dario, la interfaz es la de 4 ejes cierto.



exacto, asi es...


----------



## eduardocastano

Buenas amigo, como están todos, Feliz Año Nuevo . que tal van los CNC. Amigo Dario esta quedando muy bien el tuyo, veré si lo hago asi jejeje. Saludos y un Abrazo...


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo, muchas gracias  les cuento que estoy atrazado con la maquia jeje... mucho trabajo... eduardo, yo te recomiedo que para que no se te haga dificil, construyas tu maquia de madera mdf siguiendo este pdf que encontre en internet. porque de metal es muy trabajosa de hacer... saludosss  pronto subire fotos y videos de la maquinita


----------



## Deltaeco

Buenos dias chicos, veo que le han dado manos a la obra a los proyectos ¡¡ yo tengo todos los materiales pero por falta de tiempo no he podido comenzar, D@rio te estas metiendo un trabajo de lujo con esa CNC, cuando este terminada va a ser la bomba de maquina, sigue asi.

Un saludos para todos.


----------



## chinouv

hola 

ya hace un tiempo que estoy en el cuento de la fresadora cnc y en busca de una buena controladora me encontré con una serie de integrados muy buenos ya que cuentan con modos de micro pasos  de 1/4 ,1/8 , 1/16 y 1/32 . el único "problema" es que son SMD 

me refiero a los DRV88XX fabricados por texas instruments

DRV8811 , DRV8821 , DRV8824 , DRV8825

todos son para motores bipolares y manejan de 700mA a 1.7A a 24v

en estos momentos me encuentro realizando pruebas con el DRV8824 Y DRV8825
y me tiene muy satisfecho los modos de micro pasos ya que con estos mejora mucho la precision de la cnc. 

les dejo una imagen del pcb y pronto un video

espero que se animen a probar algunos de los ic y nos comente como le parecio
saludos


----------



## Dario

hola gente, aqui les dejo un videito para que vean como va la cnc. en este caso pruebo manualmente los mecanismos. saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Muy bueno si señor, para estar echo de metal esta muy bien , sigue asi haber como va terminado y funcionando autonomo.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

Felicitaciones que buen trabajo D@rio, ya queda poco. Un saludo...
Le he hecho algunas modificaciones a la mía y subiré fotos y un video funcionando...


----------



## Dario

muchas gracias muchachos, les cuento que hoy comienzo con el montaje de las varillas roscadas y los motores, asi que en breve estare subiendo un video con la maquina en funcionamiento. saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

Bueno aqui estan las fotos de las modificaciones.... saludos.


----------



## tatajara

buenas tardes ¡¡
bue les traigo una idea para que me ayuden y si a alguno le sirve bienvenido sea
estoy por diseñar una agujereadora automatizada, esta agujereadora seria para hacerle perforaciones a una barra de hierro de más o menos 1,50mts y serian unos 5 u 6 agujeros, la barra pesara unos 5 a 10kg
la idea es hacer tipo fresadora, de 3 ejes y que pueda la herramienta no la pieza. estaba pensando en usar un motor pap para el movimiento lateral ya que solo necesito movimiento lateral y vertical, no frontal 
y para el vertical usar un sistema de pistón aceite/aire y si hace falta una varilla roscada, para el manejo de la herramienta un motor monofásico de 1hp yo dirá que anda bien 
necesito que ustedes me digan ya que tienen idea en este tema porque yo es la primera vez que me meto en esto jeje, que motor pap necesito y que controlador necesito o si cualquier controlador funciona.
la interfaz habría que buscar algún programa por que la idea es que se introduzcan la coordenadas y que un operario coloque la pieza en posición y presione un botón de inicio, seria para facilitar las cosas porque en estos momentos se está haciendo con una agujereadora común y corriente 
espero su ayuda e interés 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> buenas tardes ¡¡
> bue les traigo una idea para que me ayuden y si a alguno le sirve bienvenido sea
> estoy por diseñar una agujereadora automatizada, esta agujereadora seria para hacerle perforaciones a una barra de hierro de más o menos 1,50mts y serian unos 5 u 6 agujeros, la barra pesara unos 5 a 10kg
> la idea es hacer tipo fresadora, de 3 ejes y que_* pueda la herramienta no la pieza*_. estaba pensando en usar un motor pap para el movimiento lateral ya que solo necesito movimiento lateral y vertical, no frontal


¿ Por que esta configuración ?


> ...y para el vertical usar un sistema de pistón aceite/aire y si hace falta una varilla roscada, para el manejo de la herramienta un motor monofásico de 1hp yo dirá que anda bien
> necesito que ustedes me digan ya que tienen idea en este tema porque yo es la primera vez que me meto en esto jeje, que motor pap necesito y que controlador necesito o si cualquier controlador funciona.


Hidráulico / Neumático: No me parece, si ya estás aplicando electrónica y motores PaP continúa con ellos.


----------



## tatajara

gracias fogo por responder ¡¡
me parese mejor por que una tengo un motor menos y otra conoi no tiene que ser muyyy exacto

esa puede ser tambien la de usar otro motor pap pero tiene que ser algo con fuerza por que estamos habalndo de hacer un agujero a un chapon de 5 a 8mm con una mecha de 11mm


----------



## Fogonazo

La mejor opción que se me ocurre es avance del material a perforar con motor PaP y descenso del mandril también con motor PaP.
En ambos casos se aplica una conveniente reducción.

También debes implementar algún sistema de fijación del material a perforar para evitar que se pueda mover cuando es perforado y rompa la mecha (Broca)


----------



## tatajara

estube biendo y con motores pap de esos que traian la impresoras viejas puede andar, despues habria que ver como decis vos la reduccion 
y el tema de la fijacion ya esta solucionado 
ya tengo mas o menos como hacer la parte mecanica, para el eje horizontal usar una barilla roscada abajo y arriba una guia como las de impresora, el problema es que no se que barilla puede ir y en el eje vertical seria lo mismo
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> estube biendo y con motores pap de esos que traian la impresoras viejas puede andar,


Mmmmm poco torque 


> ya tengo mas o menos como hacer la parte mecanica, para el eje horizontal usar una barilla roscada abajo viejas puede andar


, como es desplazamiento será largo me parece mas eficiente una correa dentada.

Para el movimiento del mandril puedes aprovechar el mecanismo original de una perforadora (Piñón y corona). Al piñón lo giras con el PaP y su reductora.


----------



## tatajara

entendido fogo¡¡
entonses tengo que fabricar el mecanismo de la agujereadora jeje
y que motores me recomendas ?


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> entendido fogo¡¡
> entonses tengo que fabricar el mecanismo de la agujereadora jeje
> y que motores me recomendas ?



Para conseguir buen torque sin perder demasiada velocidad los mas grandes que consigas 

Una FogoSugerencia extra alguna PC de bajas prestaciones y con puerto paralelo te puede realizar la mayor parte del trabajo


----------



## tatajara

gracias fogo ¡¡
eso estaba pensando, ya tengo baras candidatas jeje


----------



## Franco_80

Hola Gente!,

Dario, donde conseguiste las varillas rectificadas?


----------



## Fogonazo

Franco_80 dijo:


> Hola Gente!,
> 
> Dario, donde conseguiste las varillas rectificadas?



Para casos como este se emplean barras *calibradas y pulidas* cuyo valor es muy muy inferior a una rectificada.


----------



## Dario

Franco_80 dijo:


> Hola Gente!,
> 
> Dario, donde conseguiste las varillas rectificadas?


varillas rectificadas? ... bueno, yo no use varillas, use hierro angulo de 1/2 y 3/4 de pulgadas como guias y rulemanes (rodamientos-rolineras etc...). lo demas es caño estructural de 20x40mm. tambien estoy usando varillas roscadas de las que se consigen en la ferreteria... habia pensado hacerla mas profesional pero no me dio el presupuesto...  saludosss y pronto subire video del funcionamiento.


----------



## robinbmx

aqui el primer video jeje...


----------



## Dario

pues, se porta muy bien para ser el primer video jeje... felicitaciones amigo


----------



## robinbmx

Un datito interesante y una solución barata para aquellos que tienen un Portátil sin el puerto paralelo, les tengo esta tarjeta que no limita en lo absoluto el uso del puerto y ademas lo toma como real y físico, mach3 lo reconoce dándole la configuración E/S de su estado físico del puerto.
Ahora mismo lo estoy probando y va muy bien por el momento, les estaré contando como va y que limitaciones tiene, haré todas las pruebas posibles y subiré un video mostrado su funcionamiento. Saludos...


----------



## Dario

amigo robinbmx: tu cnc esta simplemente genial  te felicito amigo...  yo, despues de tanto renegar, he terminado por fin, con la parte mecanica. ahora solo me queda conectar todo y probar, pero lamentablemente me falta cable y con este feriado laaaargo que nos han dictado, no la voy a poder probar sino hasta el miercoles recien... bue... habra que esperar. saludosss PD: (exelente dato el del port usb paralelo  )


----------



## robinbmx

Gracias D@rio, ya quiero ver la tuya terminada y probada y lo de el dato -" PD: (exelente dato el del port usb paralelo  )", es algo mas interesante, no es el usb. Es PCMCIA a Puerto paralelo. las de USB a puerto parallelo estan fuera de mi alcance economico jeje... esta solo me costo 11€.


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> lo de el dato -" PD: (exelente dato el del port usb paralelo  )", es algo mas interesante, no es el usb. Es PCMCIA a Puerto paralelo. las de USB a puerto parallelo estan fuera de mi alcance economico jeje... esta solo me costo 11€.


 la verdad que no abri la imagen, la vi asi y me parecio que era usb a paralelo jajaja... 
saludos


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos, muy buenos trabajos estoy biendo por aqui, yo aqui sin poder continuar, ahora mismo no tengo ni tiempo , pero tengo una pregunta para ustedes, me gustaria saber si estos cnc pueden funcionar con un cable de usb / paralelo ? lo digo porque mi pc no tiene paralelo, la placa es nueva y ya no lo traen.

saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

Hola Deltaeco, por lo que llevo investigando, tanto pero tanto tiempo te puedo decir que no funciona, necesita reconocer un puerto físico y el cable USB to Parallel necesita de un emulador para su funcionamiento solo consigue dar impulsos en forma desordenada para los drivers. Pero te puede servir, si es un portátil la tarjeta que publique antes, y si es un PC, aunque no lo en probado con estas tarjetas que están en las imágenes, una es pci express y pci, teniendo en cuenta que usen estos protocolos ECP,EPP y SPP. Saludos...
A se me olvidaba decirte que rondan por unos 10 a 15€, son baraticas comparándolas con las tarjetas estas USB del mercado. Una buena solución pa el bolsillo.. jeje...


----------



## markitosb

hola que tal veo  que es un foro interesante felicitaciones bueno llevo un mes armando mi cnc  tengo una pequeña consulta  acerca de los motores consegui 6 motores de paso unipolares  de 2 amperios 
el problema es el voltaje  dise 2.2  y los otros  2.5  voltios  no se hasta cuantos voltios podria trabajar normalmente y probe con con un fuente de computadora  que tiene varios voltajes  probe con el de 5 trabaja bien pero pierde torque  lo puse a 12 voltios  pero comienza a calentar el driver del motor  los motores son nema23 busque el datahsset  y no dise hasta cuantos voltios podria trabjar  no se si me podrian ayudar 
grasias por su respuesta



bueno  amigos  con respecto al puerto paralelo hay una opcion para poder controlar las fresadoras o cnc 
con un controlador  o interfas por puerto usb  aqui hay un link donde  esta  todo el pbc el hexadecimal 
el diagrama en si todo incluido usa microcontrolador pic  aver si se animan a realizarlo  disculpen por salirme del tema

http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy


----------



## chinouv

para tus motores te recomiendo una controladora la cual puedas controlar su corriente como la que realizo d@rio.  toda la info se encuentra unos mensajes atrás.  

saludos y bienvenido


----------



## miborbolla

bueno  amigos  con respecto al puerto paralelo hay una opcion para poder controlar las fresadoras o cnc 
con un controlador  o interfas por puerto usb  aqui hay un link donde  esta  todo el pbc el hexadecimal 
el diagrama en si todo incluido usa microcontrolador pic  aver si se animan a realizarlo  disculpen por salirme del tema

[ dijo:
			
		

> http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy[/url]




Mi comentario con respecto a esta tarjeta, es que terminas casandote con su software que ademas cuesta 69 euros....asi que no pierdan el tiempo a menos que deseen usarlo y pagarlo, ya que con otros softwares de los diseñados para tarjetas controladas por el puerto paralelo, nomas no funciona


----------



## robinbmx

Estoy deacuerdo con "miborbolla"...


----------



## Deltaeco

robinbmx dijo:


> Hola Deltaeco, por lo que llevo investigando, tanto pero tanto tiempo te puedo decir que no funciona, necesita reconocer un puerto físico y el cable USB to Parallel necesita de un emulador para su funcionamiento solo consigue dar impulsos en forma desordenada para los drivers. Pero te puede servir, si es un portátil la tarjeta que publique antes, y si es un PC, aunque no lo en probado con estas tarjetas que están en las imágenes, una es pci express y pci, teniendo en cuenta que usen estos protocolos ECP,EPP y SPP. Saludos...
> A se me olvidaba decirte que rondan por unos 10 a 15€, son baraticas comparándolas con las tarjetas estas USB del mercado. Una buena solución pa el bolsillo.. jeje...




Gracias robinbmx, es que me di cuenta que mi pc no trae lpt y claro,,,, he preguntado por mi barrio en el tema de estas tarjetas y me indican que para encontrarlas voy a tenerme que dar con un canto en el pecho, pero he visto por ebay que si las hay , voy a pedir aver que tal me lllegan 


gracias un saludo chicos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Deltaeco dijo:


> Gracias robinbmx, es que me di cuenta que mi pc no trae lpt y claro,,,, he preguntado por mi barrio en el tema de estas tarjetas y me indican que para encontrarlas voy a tenerme que dar con un canto en el pecho, pero he visto por ebay que si las hay , voy a pedir aver que tal me lllegan
> 
> 
> gracias un saludo chicos.



Yo he trabajado con placas que se agregan en un slot de la máquina y he visto otras que se agregan en la salida USB y funcionan como adaptador.
Las primeras las he empleado en funciones de control y funcionan "Perfecto"
Las segundas (Adaptador USB) *No*, así que no se si funcionarán correctamente.


----------



## markitosb

hola  que tal aqui hay un adaptador que lo pueden  haser no cuesta demaciado alo mas seran 10 dolares
pero  creo lo vale ademas es  free 
http://www.mycncuk.com/forums/diy-project-building/435-usb-parallel-port-diy-interface.html


----------



## Deltaeco

markitosb dijo:


> hola  que tal aqui hay un adaptador que lo pueden  haser no cuesta demaciado alo mas seran 10 dolares
> pero  creo lo vale ademas es  free
> http://www.mycncuk.com/forums/diy-project-building/435-usb-parallel-port-diy-interface.html



hola compañero, veo que tiene muy buena pinta , ademas veo que funciona con programas de las cnc o son cosas mias ?¿

saludos y buen aporte.


----------



## chinouv

el adaptador solo funciona con el software que se encuentra en la misma pagina


----------



## Deltaeco

esa era mi intriga jejeje, en busca de una pci parallel jejeej

saludos chicos ¡


----------



## robinbmx

Veo que ya las has visto por ebay, están baratas lo malo es lo que tardan en llegar jaja... pero vale la pena la espera. yo de las pcmcia pedí dos por si las moscas jaja...


----------



## Deltaeco

si , yo voy a pedir 2 tambien no salen mas de 12 euros , aunque viendo en mi taller he visto una placa de un 487 con memorias y cpu... pero no se si funcionara... me podria valer para dejar ese equipo solo para la cnc... ejeje voy a probarla aver que tal, porque no creo que necesite un gran equipo para manejar la cnc ¿no ?


----------



## robinbmx

Depende del software que vallas a utilizar...


----------



## Deltaeco

los mismos que ustedes mach ese y  si hay algunos mas. el equipo tiene 1 giga de memoria con 2,3GHz de procesador, lo bueno que trae paralela integrada y tiene 4 pci libres para insertar 4 mas en caso de algo.. no se..


----------



## robinbmx

con esas características seguro que te funciona y te va muy bien...


----------



## Deltaeco

mu bien , haber si tengo un rato y empiezo con todo el proyecto, ya que tengo todo, motores maderas a medida , tornillajes etc etc.. me falta es el tiempo jajaja saludos.


----------



## Dario

hola gente, les cuento que por aqui se puede coseguir algo como esto y no es muy caro. _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-449608122-adaptador-paralelo-lpt1-a-usb-25-pines-bidireccional-zsur-_JM_ saludosss


----------



## markitosb

el adaptador cnc a puerto usb  si funciona  mas informacion aqui
http://www.cncdudez.co.uk/2006-frame/index.html

dalteco


----------



## miborbolla

markitosb dijo:


> el adaptador cnc a puerto usb  si funciona  mas informacion aqui
> http://www.cncdudez.co.uk/2006-frame/index.html
> 
> dalteco



Claro esta que funciona, pero solo con el software que le acompaña, no substituye para nada, al puerto paralelo y por tanto es fundamental dejarlo aclarado.

¿O acaso ya lo probaste con otros software diferente como "Mach3" o similares?

Si es así, seria muy pero muy solícita esta información, en verdad la apreciaríamos mas de 10 como lograrlo...vamos seria un Hit parade.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Deltaeco

eso me habia fijado yo, por cierto para que el mach3 o similares sepan que hacer se le abre un archivo cad,, que programa de electronica puede realizar estos archivos ?¿
saludos chicos


----------



## markitosb

todavia no lo pruebo pero un amigo si me confirmo que si funciona  la proxima semana lo visito  y les confirmo 

saludos


----------



## robinbmx

Estaré esperando con ansias la confirmación "markitosb", yo personalmente lo probé y no me funciono, envía señales erráticas a la controladora, los motores dan parpadeos. un completo fracaso por que confiaba en que seria la solución a mi problema, jeje pero menos mal apareció la PCMCIA A LPT, esta si que funciono sin problemas. Ahí tengo funcionando mi cnc con el portátil sin puerto paralelo.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañeros , lo del la pci lpt fui y se lo pregunte a mi proveedor y me las consige aqui en la isla por 13 euros y es la que viene tambien con 2 puertos seria (cojonudo porque el pc no los tiene tampoco) .

Voy a empezar ya con la CNC Tengo todo para acerla como indico el colega D@ario , pero tengo unas dudas, yo realize 2 bocetos para despues elegir uno y realizar, uno de ellos el puente donde va la fresadora se desplaza y el otro esa parte va fija y se desplaza la mesa donde se sujeta el pcb, ahora la cuestion es : Para pcb, *¿cual de las 2 es la mejor ?*

saludos chicos y muchas gracias


----------



## robinbmx

Deltaeco dijo:


> Para pcb, *¿cual de las 2 es la mejor ?*



Todo depende de los motores que uses, y si solo la vas a dejar destinada para PCB estaria muy bien la de puente fijo. tambien es bueno que sepas que la del puete fijo necesitas mas espacio en la mesa de trabajo. saludos...


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola robin, si es para pcb y como mucho para metraquilato de poco grosor e alguna manderita de poco grosor tambien, porque si sale bien posiblemente me decante despues para fabricar algo mas bruto, para metales pesados y demas.

entonces la de puente fijo es mejor porque tiene mas estabilidad y asi evitamos vibraciones del mismo puente, o sea el grabado seria mas exacto.

creo que no me equivoco jejeje.

saludos y gracias colega.


----------



## robinbmx

no te equivocas.... jaja...


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos , hoy he podido comenzar la cnc y aquí os dejo una foto de la estructura, también tiene ya el eje X con sus rodillos pero no saque foto, cuando pueda las subo, una pregunta : tengo una impresora de las grandes, y para mover el cabezal de la tinta tiene un tubo de 160mm con sus cojinetes donde el se desplaza, yo lo muevo con la mano y camina el carril pero depende como lo cojas se suele trabar, ¿ ustedes creen que es una buena opción o me paso a la opción de rodillos? 



saludos chicos.


----------



## robinbmx

Hola DELTAECO, ya has dado el primer paso, jeje... yo de ti me pasaria directamente a la de los rodillos.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos, mientra estoy haciendo la estructura de la cnc me dio por realizar el circuito de Dario para probar los motores en marcha fuera de la cnc y en protoboard, pero tengo una duda, en el circuito original de Tom McGuire que tambien posteo Dario, tiene 5 cables para los motores y el que realizo dario solamente tiene 4 salidas para los motores (L1 L2 L3 L4), mi pregunta es, si tengo motores de 5 cables , ¿como realizaría para que me funcione el circuito que Dario realizo ? algún cable va a positivo fijo o  no?, saludos.

mis motores son del pdf adjunto.


----------



## Modultronic

_Amigos aporto esta excelente Web con buenas imágenes de la construcción de una CNC profesional, el cual se puede sacar buenas ideas de ahí.__http://idea2reallife.wordpress.com/d-i-y-cnc-project/diy-cnc-photo-gallary/__Saludos._
_MDT._


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola chicos, mientra estoy haciendo la estructura de la cnc me dio por realizar el circuito de Dario para probar los motores en marcha fuera de la cnc y en protoboard, pero tengo una duda, en el circuito original de Tom McGuire que tambien posteo Dario, tiene 5 cables para los motores y el que realizo dario solamente tiene 4 salidas para los motores (L1 L2 L3 L4), mi pregunta es, si tengo motores de 5 cables , ¿como realizaría para que me funcione el circuito que Dario realizo ? algún cable va a positivo fijo o  no?, saludos.
> 
> mis motores son del pdf adjunto.


hola delta, ¿te sirve esto?  saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Muchas gracias dario, pero por lo que veo yo he pillado un diagrama que no es el que tienes en esta placa, porque esa placa tiene 3 integrados,, el diagrama que tengo del principio del post tiene solo 2 integrados, ademas tengo que realizar la toma de tencion diferente , porque mis motores segun la ficha tecnica son de 24v.

saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

Deltaeco dijo:


> porque mis motores segun la ficha tecnica son de 24v.
> 
> saludos.



Son de 24v pero esos motores van bien con 12V, yo personalmente los use para la electronica de R-Luis. Un saludo.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Muchas gracias dario, pero por lo que veo yo he pillado un diagrama que no es el que tienes en esta placa, porque esa placa tiene 3 integrados,, el diagrama que tengo del principio del post tiene solo 2 integrados, ademas tengo que realizar la toma de tencion diferente , porque mis motores segun la ficha tecnica son de 24v.
> 
> saludos.



jaja... si, la placa  que ves ahi pertenece a la ultima modificacion que hice al circuito 
aqui podes encotrarlo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/733287/ _y aqui te dejo un video en el que pruebo el diseño con un motor igual al tuyo fucionando a 12v.   PD: (esa fue una prueba hecha con un primer diseño de esta ultima version)


----------



## Deltaeco

Gracias compañero por lo visto he estado al tanto de las modificaciones pero al dejarlo un tiempo se me olvido , veo que el diagrama es el mismo pero le has reemplazado los diodos por las puertas, si no es molestia preguntarte ¿cual fue el motivo del reemplazo? - tiene mayor afinidad o es mas estable? , también te iva a preguntar lo del led en las salidas pero veo que también lo has puesto opcional, quiero controlar con led todas las salidas de los motores y también la salidas y entradas del puerto paralelo, otra de las preguntas, como comentaba robin al principio, lo del proteger el puerto paralelo , esto seria posible con Optoacopladores ?¿

Ha otra cosa, me gustaria hacerlo funcionar sin conectarlo al pc las conexiones que indicas como : cw , enable, direccion, steep , como tengo que conectarlo manualmente para poderlo utilizarlo sin el pc ?
saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos, ya tengo la interfaz electronica realizada en una protoboard para probarla y me gustaria probarla manualmente, sin la pc, poder andar un pap solamente conectado los cables con su tension y demas, he visto que trabaja con un clock , tengo que generar una señal cuadrada ?

saludos.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola chicos, ya tengo la interfaz electronica realizada en una protoboard para probarla y me gustaria probarla manualmente, sin la pc, poder andar un pap solamente conectado los cables con su tension y demas, he visto que trabaja con un clock , tengo que generar una señal cuadrada ?
> saludos.



hola deltaeco, los drivers se pueden controlar sin necesidad de ser conectados a una PC. lo que tenes que hacer es generar una señal de onda cuadrada variable para la entrada STEP, y a las señales CW/CCW y ENABLE, colocarles mediante unos dipswitchs, los niveles logicos correspondientes a dichas funciones.
saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola dario muchas gracias,ahora una pregunta el cw/ccw y el enable , va a logico 1 (5v) o 0 (tierra) ?¿

gracias saludos.


----------



## Dario

bueno, el enable se activa con un 1 logico y el cw/ccw, depende para que lado quieras que gire el motor. para cw creo que es un 0 logico, pero tambien va a depender de como conectes el motor. por ejemplo:
1-3-2-4 ò 4-2-3-1. saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañero, he creado el circuito y he visto que no me ha funcionado, y claro he estado averiguando fallos jejeje, que antes de fallos son mas bien equivocaciones de diseño, ahora todos diran que funciona y si funciona no he dicho que no , pero son unas equivocaciones de diseño..

Dario , (espero que no te tomes a mal, simplemente te lo comento para que lo corrijas  ) , mira en el diagrama ultimo que has hecho :Ver el archivo adjunto 82939

si te fijas , has puesto las salidas 0123 del 4028 , en tu antiguo circuito tienes la 4567 , esto como me paso a mi , me dieron dolores de cabeza jajaja, hasta que tire por fondo apriete con lapiz detector de valores altos y bajos y vi que salían por la 4567 , entonces cambie el cableado y listo, pero tienes que corregirlo en tu diagrama.

Otro fallito , es en la lista de componentes que tienes puesto para que los colegas hagamos la compra , mira:
Ver el archivo adjunto 82941

A parte que tu tambien te distes cuenta que no tienes el 7805 en la lista jeje, tambien no te has dado cuenta que indicastes que tenemos que comprar el CD4072 (OR) antes del CD4071 , cual la diferencia que tenemos es que el 4072 son 2 OR de 4 entradas cada uno:






y el que necesitamos son 4 OR de 2 entradas cada uno:






solamente comento este error como he dicho antes parte del diseño y parte de la nomenclatura , para que sea corregido, nada de echar malos perros a nadie heee, que por cierto funciona de maravilla con los diodos y que sepas Dario que has realizado un muy buen trabajo   .

Para mi, tu si que vales jjejej

saludos amigos ¡¡


----------



## Dario

ok amigo.  no hay problema, no me voy a enojar jeje...  pero voy a pedir disculpas solo por el part list, ya que si probas la simulacion en livewire te daras cuenta que si pones un nivel lgico cero (0) en el pin de enable, el circuito comienza a funcionar correctamente. lo que pasa, es que activando o desactivando ese pin, el decodificador comienza la cuenta desde 0 a 3 colocando un cero (0) y desde 4 a 7 si colocamos un ivel logico uno (1) saludos y muchas gracias por el fe de erratas del part list.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañero, no sabia que el valor bajo se funcionaba con 0123 , jejeje, entonces ahora la duda, que es mejor el nivel bajo o alto para enable? o mas bien el programa que lo maneja para el que es lo mejor ?

saludos amigo.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola compañero, no sabia que el valor bajo se funcionaba con 0123 , jejeje, entonces ahora la duda, que es mejor el nivel bajo o alto para enable? o mas bien el programa que lo maneja para el que es lo mejor ?
> saludos amigo.


bueno, el nivel logico del enable puede configurarse desde el programa que vayas a usar para tu cnc, asi que en realidad, eso no es de mucha importancia... puede ser cualquiera.  saludosss


----------



## Modultronic

D@rio dijo:


> jaja... si, la placa que ves ahi pertenece a la ultima modificacion que hice al circuito
> aqui podes encotrarlo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/733287/ _y aqui te dejo un video en el que pruebo el diseño con un motor igual al tuyo fucionando a 12v.  PD: (esa fue una prueba hecha con un primer diseño de esta ultima version)
> http://youtu.be/UXqevjuImfY


 
_Amigo D@rio esta excelente ese Driver transistorado, será que puedo tomarlo con su permiso para hacerle una mejora en el PCB, son para construir un telar textil computarizado con 20 Motores que no necesita de mucho torque, también para economizar gastos con los Drivers.__Un saludo._
_MDT._


----------



## Dario

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo D@rio esta excelente ese Driver transistorado, será que puedo tomarlo con su permiso para hacerle una mejora en el PCB, son para construir un telar textil computarizado con 20 Motores que no necesita de mucho torque, también para economizar gastos con los Drivers.__Un saludo.__MDT._


amigo: el diseño por lo menos de mi parte, es totalmente abierto para cualquiera que quiera utilizarlo, modificarlo, etc y lo puede usar para cualquier proyecto que lleve un motor PAP de hasta 800miliamp... seria bueno si despues compartieras el diseño de tu pcb aqui con todos  saludosss


----------



## Modultronic

D@rio dijo:


> amigo: el diseño por lo menos de mi parte, es totalmente abierto para cualquiera que quiera utilizarlo, modificarlo, etc y lo puede usar para cualquier proyecto que lleve un motor PAP de hasta 800miliamp... seria bueno si despues compartieras el diseño de tu pcb aqui con todos  saludosss


 _Muchas gracias amigo D@rio, cuando realice el PCB de este mismo lo publicare, me gusto la Logica del circuito y es para controlar PAP de menos  1Amp así que funciona muy bien, vi que alguien también realizo una mejora del Driver que diseño.__Un saludo._
_MDT._


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos ya he hecho el circuito pero veo un problema raro, es normal que el motor valla por pasos dando saltitos pero gira sin problemas y tocas el motor al minuto y parece calentarse ?¿

saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

Este fue un rediseño de esa pcb --- #846
aun no la he probado.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola chicos ya he hecho el circuito pero veo un problema raro, es normal que el motor valla por pasos dando saltitos pero gira sin problemas y tocas el motor al minuto y parece calentarse ?¿
> saludos.


amigo delta: fijate si estas conectando correctamente el motor, el orden es: 1-3-2-4.  saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

OK revisare esta parte, se supone que el motor tiene que ir suave, no tiene que notarse los pasos, no?

saludos y gracias dario


----------



## Dario

si, asi es. una pregunta, mas o menos ¿que frecuencia tiene la señal que estas insertando en el pin step?


----------



## Deltaeco

hola compañero, bueno mas o menos la señal no la puedo calcular tan tan especifica porque no tengo osciloscopio, yo he realizado este circuito.



También he mirado las posiciones del motor y pasos y están correctos, el motor gira pero va dando golpesitos en cada paso.

Por cierto una duda, ¿cuanto Mhz tiene que ir para que funcione bien?

saludos.


----------



## Dario

ok, el oscilador que use para la prueba e el video, es este, como veras es algo diferente. el potenciometro es de 100k, como el de tu circuito  saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañero,  muchas gracias, ya el motor va mucho mejor, pero lo que no veo algo normal que se caliente un poco? o es porque el motor funciona a 24v con 12 se queda algo corto y por eso la demanda de voltaje crea calentamiento , yo estoy utilizando una fuente de pc probando este circuito, cogiendo los 5v y 12v de la misma con el común general.

gracias compañero.


----------



## Dario

mmm... talvez sea porque la corriente de la fuente de pc es de unos 8 amper y el motor que vos tenes es de 24v y 600 miliamper creo,  eso quiere decir que por las bobinas del motor circula mucha mas corriente de la que nesecita y eso produce el calentamiento... talvez si lo probas con una fuente de 12 volt y 1 amper no caliente tanto... 
saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

OK amigo probare con una fuente mas pequeña y te cuento, pensaba que los amperios recogia lo que le hacia falta, saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

yo tambien pienso lo mismo que deltaeco, segun el consumo de corriente. lo lei mas de una vez en foros relacionados con eso y decian que la cantidad de amperios consumidos no alteraban en la electronica y en los motores si ibas sobrado.
a mi me paso lo mismo que el compañero, conectaba una fuente de pc y se calentaban los motores y si conectaba una fuente de 1.2A se quemaban los integrados. ????


----------



## Dario

bueno, les voy a ser sincero, yo tambien pienso que por mas amperes que tenga la fuente no afectaria al circuito. de hecho, si mal no recuerdo, eso me eseñaron mis profesores... pero ultimamente con esto de las cnc, estoy un poco confundido...  ... sin embargo, pueden observar en los videos que mi circuito funciona sin problemas y ningun motor con el que haya probado ha calentado mas de lo normal... el unico motor que calentaba, pero en la mini cnc, era el del eje Z, pero era porque este funcionaba con 5 voltios y yo lo alimentaba con 12 ... pero ya lo cambie, de hecho cambie todo el eje Z por uno nuevo que fabrique...  pero eso si, mi mini cnc sigue funcionando con estos drivers y ya ha hecho sus primeros pcbs, en un rato les comparto un video para que vean...
saludosss
bueno, aqui esta el video... perdon por lo desprolijo del mismo   pd: (el video esta acelerado porque era un poquito largo jeje... )


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola Dario, una pregunta, cuantos amperios e voltios estas alimentando tu circuito ? saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

Va muy bien tu CNC Dario, ¿ que motores tienes ahi puesto ? si no es mucha molestia puedes compartir la pcbs finales que hicistes para esta CNC, junto con los componentes reales que usastes. y la configuracion de Kcam. Saludos... felicitaciones de nuevo un buen trabajo, va muy bien la maquinita.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola Dario, una pregunta, cuantos amperios e voltios estas alimentando tu circuito ? saludos.


hola delta, estoy alimentando mi circuito con una fuente de impresora que recicle. esta fuente tiene dos salidas, una de 5vcc 1A y otra de 24vcc 600ma.



robinbmx dijo:


> Va muy bien tu CNC Dario, ¿ que motores tienes ahi puesto ?


hola robin, los motores que tengo puestos son: dos motores de modem fax reciclados de 48 pasos cada uno por 12 volt y 600ma para los ejes X e Y, y un motor de 200 pasos, 12 volt 800ma recuperado de una antigua flopy de 5" para el eje Z. como veras, nada especial jeje... 


Deltaeco dijo:


> si no es mucha molestia puedes compartir la pcbs finales que hicistes para esta CNC, junto con los componentes reales que usastes. y la configuracion de Kcam. Saludos... felicitaciones de nuevo un buen trabajo, va muy bien la maquinita.


 gracias amigo, las pcbs son las que estan mas arriba y los componetes reales son los que se describen ahi, les juro que no les estoy dejando nada sin decir... estos son circuitos finales que realmente funcionan... la configuracion de Kcam esta un poquito mas atras, yo uso Kcam porque al mach3 no lo entiendo... saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañero Dario y robin , dario en ningun momento te hemos apuñalado para poder sacarte informacion , se que lo que ofreces es lo que tenemos    jejeje, yo realmente tengo otra pregunta, me he leido completo todo este post, (si , completo 52 paginas) , han comentado en sistemas de finales de carrera para que el programa lo detecte y pare los motores o el motor seleccionado, ahora la cuestion es : Donde hay que conectar los finales de carrera ?? , porque he mirado el de esteca55 pero no indica si hay que realizar una placa aparte o van por la misma que la que tenemos nosotros...







aqui esteca lo indica , pero claro, que le mandamos por esas entradas, por lo que veo tiene el diagrama de el  un COM para manejar todas las entradas como los finales de XYZ y tambien el STOP de emergencia, si es asi es facil porque el negativo del puerto paralelo lo puenteamos con esos y listo, ustedes que opinan..

saludos.


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> ahora la cuestion es : Donde hay que conectar los finales de carrera ?? , porque he mirado el de esteca55 pero no indica si hay que realizar una placa aparte o van por la misma que la que tenemos nosotros...


Bueno, no se si ya viste este grafico que esta en su pagina. aqui te cito lo que dice el...
PD: (lo que dije ateriormente, es porque me preguntaron si podia dar la lista de componentes reales que lleva el driver que he posteado, crei que me estaban diciendo que yo estaba dando una lista de materiales falsa jajaja por eso lo de mi respuesta jajaja  ) saludosss




esteca55 dijo:


> Entradas:
> El puerto paralelo Tiene 5 bit´s que son entradas, las cuales tenemos disponibles en la interfaz, vemos que tenemos 6 borneras, esto es porque son las 5 entradas mas un común, y para accionar cada entrada lo que se hace es puentear entre el común y la entrada en cuestión. En la serigrafía de componentes esta descripto que pin del puerto corresponde a cada conector, como así también que pin acciona cada rele.
> 
> En los puertos paralelos de las PC mas modernas, es posible configurar el bus de datos (pin 2 al 9) como entradas, ampliando así el numero, pero ahora no es factible ya que esos pines se utilizan para el control de los drivers, esto se puede aplicar si se cuenta con dos puertos paralelos en una PC, pudiendo entonces hacer mas cómodo el conexionado de las entradas, o incluso conectar sistemas de encoders por ejemplo con el mach.
> 
> Tener solo 5 entradas es una complicación, no nos permite poner un final de carrera independiente por cada eje y demás, a esto debemos sumarle la parad de Emergencia, que es muy importante y útil, incluso en el Mach es obligatoria, no se pude dejar sin configurar.
> 
> Ante esto yo utilizo la siguiente configuración para las entradas en una maquina de 3 ejes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se puede ver que una entrada se dedica a la parada de emergencia, tres a los finales de carrera agrupados por eje, en realidad lo importante es que la maquina se detenga para evitar dańos, no debería llegar ahí si tenemos bien configuración los limites de la maquina, y por ultimo nla entrada que queda se ponen los tres interruptores de Home en paralelo. El home es la posición donde las coordenadas se van a hacer cero cuando mandemos a posicionar la maquina justamente al " Home", en ese punto las coordenadas virtuales del sistema se ponen a cero, y es posible conectar los 3 en paralelo, ya que el mach por ejemplo, previendo esto, cuando uno manda la maquina a posicionarse al home, mueve de a un eje, y al encontrar el cero retrocede liberando el pulsador para continuar con el siguiente eje. En una maquina de mas ejes, no nos queda otra que poner los limites de varios ejes todos en paralelo.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañero Dario, si he visto ese circuito pero tengo que mirar si van directas o no, realmente otra duda con este circuito de esteca es que no se porque utilizo un pic en el., si realmente todo lo trabaja el pc, saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

Hola deltaeco, en realidad el circuito de esteca usa pic para controlar de una mejor manera el consumo de corriente cuanto la maquina no esta en funcionamineto. sin programar el pic igual funciona amigo. un saludo.

Disculpa Dario, es que por ahi habian dicho que uno de los componentes no correspondia con los de la lista, por eso la duda de si estaba bien la lista o no.


----------



## Deltaeco

robinbmx dijo:


> Hola deltaeco, en realidad el circuito de esteca usa pic para controlar de una mejor manera el consumo de corriente cuanto la maquina no esta en funcionamineto. sin programar el pic igual funciona amigo. un saludo.
> 
> Disculpa Dario, es que por ahi habian dicho que uno de los componentes no correspondia con los de la lista, por eso la duda de si estaba bien la lista o no.



Ok compañero mirare bien la funcion de este pic, lo veo muy raro jeje , lo de dario de la lista no correspondía si es lo correcto, tiene puesto en la lista el 4072 pero es el 4071, el resto de la lista esta OK

saludos chicos, mañana si puedo fotos de mi maquina de como va quedando , todavia queda pero les mandare algo, saludos.


----------



## Dario

amigo delta: por lo que se ve ahi, los finales de carrera van conectados directamente a la interfase, no hay que olvidarse que esta cuenta con los 74HC244N que sirven para adaptar correctamente la señal al port del pc, por lo tanto no hace falta otro circuito extra. y lo del control del enable por pic, yo tampoco entiendo porque decidio hacerlo asi. sin embargo cabe la posibilidad de que haya sido para ahorrar entradas, ya que asi controla todos los enables por medio del pic dejando libres otros pines del port para otras funciones, esa es mi opinion. desafortunadamente todavia no he podido probar la CNC grande que estoy haciendo por falta de tiempo y por eso no he podido comprobar el buen funcionamiento de la interfase de esteca, pero estoy seguro de que funciona bien ya que la he visto funcionando en arios videos de youtube. saludosss
ok amigo robin, no hay problema jeje


----------



## robinbmx

esto es lo que dice ESTECA para el uso del pic ya programado: 

La forma de trabajar es muy simple, cuando no hay actividad de paso en ningún eje en 10 o 30 seg según se halla seteado, se apagan los drivers, luego al detectar un paso en cualquier eje inmediatamente se activan todos los enables. Esto es muy útil, ya que los motores paso a paso cuando están parados y energizados es cuando más consumen y más calientan.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hombre si nos ponemos a pensar,, no esta nada mal la logica de esteca, la cosa es probar circuitos y ver cuales mejores funcionan.

saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

de todo los que he visto por ahi en la red home made, segun mucha gente este circuito es el que mejor trabaja.


----------



## Deltaeco

robinbmx dijo:


> de todo los que he visto por ahi en la red home made, segun mucha gente este circuito es el que mejor trabaja.



estas hablando del de esteca, ese con el pic y demas no?

saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

si ese mismo. el de esteca.
Yo por que no he tenido tiempo para hacerlo, pero en cuanto pueda... mmm...
pero antes quiero la opinion de mi amigo Dario. aver como va el de el, jeje...


----------



## Dario

> La forma de trabajar es muy simple, cuando no hay actividad de paso en ningún eje en 10 o 30 seg según se halla seteado, se apagan los drivers, luego al detectar un paso en cualquier eje inmediatamente se activan todos los enables. Esto es muy útil, ya que los motores paso a paso cuando están parados y energizados es cuando más consumen y más calientan.


 y que?... yo a eso lo programo desde el kcam, para que los motores solo se activen cuando es necesario. estos pines estan disponibles en kcam y creo que en el mach3 tambien, por eso no entiendo para que agrego un integrado mas al proyecto jejeje  saludosss


----------



## robinbmx

tienes toda la razon dario, pero sabes una cosa en un principio cuando esteban empezo con este proyecto tenia un pc con muy bajas prestaciones y para controlar la cnc no usaba ni kcan ni mach3, usaba un un programa en DOS. me imagino que para esto si necesitaria algo que controle la corriente de los motores.


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> tienes toda la razon dario, pero sabes una cosa en un principio cuando esteban empezo con este proyecto tenia un pc con muy bajas prestaciones y para controlar la cnc no usaba ni kcan ni mach3, usaba un un programa en DOS. me imagino que para esto si necesitaria algo que controle la corriente de los motores.


si, es verdad... talvez fue por eso... de todas formas tengo que reconocer que es un gran proyecto y de buena calidad y... me reservo el muy para cuando pruebe la mia y asi pueda decir muy buena calidad... jajaja
saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola Dario muy buenas, una pregunta , ya que tu tuviste experiencia con los motores que estoy yo utilizando, me gustaría saber cuando realizaste las pruebas , que tensión fue? 12v o 24v? te lo digo porque a mi el motor no me va muy bien , no es estable.

saludos amigo ¡¡


----------



## robinbmx

esos motores trabajan bien con 12v deltaeco...


----------



## Deltaeco

ok lo que voy a hacer es armar la placa a pcb, posiblemente puede ser cualquier cosa de la protoboard, saludos chicos.


----------



## Dario

amigo deltaeco: esas pruebas fueron hechas con una fuente de 12 volt 3A, no se que fuente estaras utilizando pero, debes fijarte que sea una tension bien filtrada. saludosss


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañero, una fuente de pc, no creo que este mal filtrada , aunque estoy diseñando una fuente de laboratorio con un buen filtro , ya te cuento un saludo.


----------



## Dario

hola gente, les cuento que anoche, buscando un pinout del conector centronic, encontre este circuito en el foro de Kcam. me parecio buena idea compartirselos aqui, se ve muy bien y la verdad, me gustaria probarlo. les cuento que en el documento estan: el circuito, el pcb y la figura con la posision de los componentes en la placa, el unico inconveniente, es que esta en ingles, pero las imagenes valen mas que mil palabras. fijense si les puede llegar a servir. saludosss.


----------



## Deltaeco

Muy bien dario, lo he visto de reojo porque estoy fuera trabajando, ya te cuento mas tarde. saludos.


----------



## ragaman

Viendo su trabajo, les dejo unas foto del sistema de control para fresadora cnc que estoy trabajando, mi idea es usar el controlador y conectarlo al PC atravez de un arduino, en mi caso use un arduino mega que es  el que tengo, la pcb contiene fuente de alimentación SMPS, 3 controladores para motores PAP y rele activador para el moto-tool.


----------



## robinbmx

Me gusta esa controladora, ¿que software usarias en ese caso?. Saludos ragaman.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb

alguien puede volver a subir el pdf? es de pago, al parecer ya no es gratis


----------



## Dario

gusfavio dijo:


> alguien puede volver a subir el pdf? es de pago, al parecer ya no es gratis


cual pdf? el ultimo? yo puedo verlo sin problemas... saludosss


----------



## Gustavo.gmb

enserio? entre a la pagina de instructables de la fresadora que subiste en la primera pagina, y me sale que tengo que ser usuario premium para descargar el pdf


----------



## Dario

gusfavio dijo:


> enserio? entre a la pagina de instructables de la fresadora que subiste en la primera pagina, y me sale que tengo que ser usuario premium para descargar el pdf



ah, vos estas hablando del primer pdf posteado... aca esta el link con el proyecto de tom Mc guire http://www.instructables.com/id/EJ3KFVBF5R8QRL3/ y aqui esta el link con la modificacion que yo hice https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/733287/, pero fijate en el partlist se me colo un error y es que enves de un CD4071 cuadruple or, puse CD4072. repito, el integrado correcto es un CD4071. saludosss


----------



## Gustavo.gmb

y ese de donde salio??? :O no lo habia visto, este es del que hablaba http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-to-Build-Desk-Top-3-Axis-CNC-Milling-Machine/ , esta en tu primer comentario del post


----------



## Dario

gusfavio dijo:


> y ese de donde salio??? :O no lo habia visto, este es del que hablaba http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-to-Build-Desk-Top-3-Axis-CNC-Milling-Machine/ , esta en tu primer comentario del post


por eso... haces click en see all, te muestra todos los pasos en una sola pagina y si haces click en jump to, te va llevando paso por paso, pero siempre viendo lo mismo que esta e el pdf. saludosss


----------



## markitosb

hola dario  que tal  no se si me podrian ayudar es para configurar kcam4 para usarlo como plotter de impresion laser solamente se usaria 2 motores X y Y el problema es como configurar para que el laser prenda cuando 
cuando este imprimiendo y desactivar cundo detecte espacios en blanco no se si me podrian ayudar aqui un link como quiero configurar 
tengo la interfaz de estecaca555
y funciona ok solamente par configurar para laser de grabado 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw5pCNGlROg
agradesco de su respuesta


----------



## Dario

markitosb dijo:


> hola dario  que tal  no se si me podrian ayudar es para configurar kcam4 para usarlo como plotter de impresion laser solamente se usaria 2 motores X y Y el problema es como configurar para que el laser prenda cuando
> cuando este imprimiendo y desactivar cundo detecte espacios en blanco no se si me podrian ayudar aqui un link como quiero configurar
> tengo la interfaz de estecaca555
> y funciona ok solamente par configurar para laser de grabado
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw5pCNGlROg
> agradesco de su respuesta


Bueno mi amigo, en este caso al igual que vos, me quedo con un signo de pregunta... la verdad, no tengo idea de como se hace, me gustaria si alguno de los amigos que siguen este post, nos pudiera iluminar con alguna idea al respecto, ya que yo tambien me e quedado con la intriga... 
saludosss


----------



## markitosb

grasias amigo x su respuesta aver si nos dan una pequeña ayuda


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañeros, no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo pero si me viene una idea en mente, cuando se coloca la CNC en posicion para perforar ... el programa detecta cuando tiene que bajar para perforar, se puede hacer que en ese momento encienda el laser.

hasta aqui llego, aunque tendra que existir programas que sepan cuando tienen que encender el laser y cuando no.. saludos.


----------



## Dario

si, ami me parece que talves para cortes laser se maneje con otro programa. a lo mejor el mac se pueda configurar, no lo se...


----------



## robinbmx

Hola compañeros ya que estamos con esto de la cuestión del encendido del láser, Deltaeco a dado en el clavo, simplemente se colocaría un interruptor de contacto en el eje, que mientras baje y hace la función de perforado encienda el láser... .
Con esta tecnica si da igual el programa que tengas.


----------



## Dario

si, puede ser, solo restaria configurar los limites del eje z desde 0,000 hasta 0,010 por ejemplo, para que no le tome tiempo en lo que seria subir el eje z y conectar un rele a la salida de enable del eje z para encender el laser de corte. saludosss


----------



## Gustavo.gmb

D@rio dijo:


> por eso... haces click en see all, te muestra todos los pasos en una sola pagina y si haces click en jump to, te va llevando paso por paso, pero siempre viendo lo mismo que esta e el pdf. saludosss



nooo amigo ya me fije bien, el que yo te decia, el que se ve en el primer comentario dice :
"Easy to Build Desk Top 3 Axis CNC Milling Machine" que es el que decias que era gratis, pero al parecer no es :/ , y el otro link q me estas mandando dice : "Easy to build CNC Mill Stepper Motor and Driver circuits" que es para la controladora del motor


----------



## Dario

gusfavio dijo:


> nooo amigo ya me fije bien, el que yo te decia, el que se ve en el primer comentario dice :
> "Easy to Build Desk Top 3 Axis CNC Milling Machine" que es el que decias que era gratis, pero al parecer no es :/ , y el otro link q me estas mandando dice : "Easy to build CNC Mill Stepper Motor and Driver circuits" que es para la controladora del motor


 ay amigo... bueno, lo que yo intento decirte, es que el proyecto completo se puede ver en la misma pagina de instructables sin tener que descargar el pdf, pero bueno, aqui te dejo el pdf que yo mismo he descargado gratis. lo que tenes que hacer para descargarlo, es registrarte en instructables. saludosss


----------



## markitosb

hola  atodos yo consegui un programa y lo probe  pero  no tiene velocidad  ahy  el link a  ver si lo prueban es secillo en mpmentos funciono pero luego el laser no encendia 
http://es.download.cnet.com/Mini-CN...185412.html?tag=contentBody;pop#editorsreview

http://personal.stcable.net/~gooles/

pero creo que debe funcionar con kcam4  grasias  saludos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb

D@rio dijo:


> ay amigo... bueno, lo que yo intento decirte, es que el proyecto completo se puede ver en la misma pagina de instructables sin tener que descargar el pdf, pero bueno, aqui te dejo el pdf que yo mismo he descargado gratis. lo que tenes que hacer para descargarlo, es registrarte en instructables. saludosss



Jajaja gracias por pasarme la descarga, es que sí estoy registrado, pero aún así me pide ser usuario premium para descargar el PDF en instructables


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos, les voy a dejar unas fotos de como llevo la cnc, no voy mas rápido porque no tengo tiempo, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

*! No abrir el Link de la imagen, "Es tóxico" ¡*

​http://www.htg2.net/index.php?topic=26606.0


----------



## el-rey-julien

que macana, es como cuando alguien dice no miren para atras y todos miran para atras ,
en algún accidente ,te dicen no mires y miras
,,,,,,,,,
abri el link de la imagen,ahora tengo que formatear el disco duro ¡¡¡ juaz es un chiste,,,


----------



## Dario

bonitas fotos, pero esta todo en vaya uno a saber que idioma... :/


----------



## Tomasito

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola chicos, les voy a dejar unas fotos de como llevo la cnc, no voy mas rápido porque no tengo tiempo, saludos.
> 
> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/2935/imagen0022.jpg
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/1110/imagen0023mr.jpg
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/5516/imagen0024.jpg



Realmente está linda la máquina, pero te doy un consejo con la mejor intención del mundo, no la hagas de pino, se va a doblar muchísimo con el tiempo, si vas a usar madera usá mdf, o mejor aún, hdf (guillermina). El pino se deforma mucho con el paso del tiempo por las tensiones internas de la madera, te va a quedar inutilizable la máquina.


----------



## Deltaeco

Tomasito dijo:


> Realmente está linda la máquina, pero te doy un consejo con la mejor intención del mundo, no la hagas de pino, se va a doblar muchísimo con el tiempo, si vas a usar madera usá mdf, o mejor aún, hdf (guillermina). El pino se deforma mucho con el paso del tiempo por las tensiones internas de la madera, te va a quedar inutilizable la máquina.



Hola compañero, realmente es una cosa que pense que podria pasar, la cosa que no se sera pronto o tarde, tambien la realizo para ensayo y error, si veo que va bien trabaja bien pues seguro comprare motores grandes y armare una  en metal.

gracias por el consejo, saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

Yo estoy de acuerdo con tomasito si quieres hacer algo bueno sin gastar mucho, deberías de buscarte otro material. Y no te le digo por mas, exactamente lo que estas tu diciendo, eso mismo pensaba yo. Y termine en lo largo del año haciendo maquinas diferentes y gastando mas de lo que hubiera gastado tan solo haciendo una en condiciones. Saludos...
Ha y el sistema de rodamientos que estas usando sin bajarte mucho la moral flexa mucho. piensa en otra opcion.


----------



## Deltaeco

hola robin, las que tienes en las fotos son las que has hecho?

saludos.


----------



## Dario

hola robin, y al final te decidiste por la de aluminio verdad? saludos  amigo delta: es verdad lo que dice tomasito, en madera, la mejor opcion, es mdf. saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo

D@rio dijo:


> bonitas fotos, pero esta todo en vaya uno a saber que idioma... :/




 ¿ ¿ Como, acaso no lees y escribes en Tailandes ? ?


----------



## robinbmx

Deltaeco dijo:


> hola robin, las que tienes en las fotos son las que has hecho?
> 
> saludos.



Si de esas solo tengo la  de la 3ra foto y la ultima. saludos





D@rio dijo:


> hola robin, y al final te decidiste por la de aluminio verdad?



Si Dario ya creo que no cabiare mas, por que este me ha salido de maravilla y trabaja muy bien. ya el proximo es una de un formato mas grande. Saludos


----------



## Dario

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ ¿ Como, acaso no lees y escribes en Tailandes ? ?


perdon pero, no puedo evitarlo, voy a tener que hacer off topic... Nooooo!!!hno:


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos de nuevo, si realmente los rodamientos son de las patas de las puertas de corredera de las casas (esas puertas de armario y demás)  , son nuevas pero le quite la base y las utilice como se ven la foto, las bases originales son así:






por otra parte lo de la madera pues si, no lo veo muy bien es mejor otro tipo de materiales, en aluminio aquí esta muy caro, tendría que hacerla de metal , pero claro el gasto es mayor,, aunque compensa seguro...

Por otro lado he visto el mensaje off topic del amigo fogonazo, y me gusto realmente para pcb esta :





y creo que la próxima que realizare sera así al ser baja , evita vibraciones y demás , que pena no haber visto esta al principio, porque tengo aquí una gran caja de varillaje de impresoras, solamente me faltaría los rodamientos y listo.. ¡¡que coraje¡¡

pues bueno ya les seguiré contando, posiblemente si tengo tiempo esta semana me pondré a armar el circuito de Dario en placa perforada ((por lo pronto)).

Un saludo a todos chicos y si ven algo raro o quiere opinar de algo que este haciendo sea malo o bueno pueden opinar , me ayudaran a recapacitar y verlo de otra forma.


----------



## robinbmx

Viendo tus rodamientos veo que son de los buenos, ya posee unos rodamientos internos, crei que eran los de colgar la ropa jaja... ¿esos rodamientos tienen holgura? - ¿Cuanto te costaron y donde los conseguistes?. saludos


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola compañero, esos rodamientos los encontré en una ferretería de cerca de casa, la ferretería es de la edad de mis abuelos y tienen de todo jejeje, me costaron 4euros unidad, realmente estos no tienen holgura, le buscas un tornillo que tenga la parte de atrás sin rosca y queda al dedillo, el problema es que he notado yo que como la guía que le puse que son las de aluminio para puertas y ventanas no se acopla muy bien a ellos, existe la guía que es para ellos pero agárrate el bolsillo (1metro = 23€) y como te digo esta maquina va un poco de prueba-error , como les comento si no queda muy efectiva para pcb pues realizare una como la imagen anterior.

saludos chicos.


----------



## robinbmx

Amigo te voy a dar un par de daticos que te pueden interesar y que a lo mejor te hagan cambiar de opinion...
http://www.ebay.es/itm/350684020264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.es/itm/270673774120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Son rodamientos y guias de acero de buena calidad y a un muy buen precio, por encontrarte a este lado del mundo es muy economico conseguir cosillas baratas por internet de los chinos. Yo soy de colombia pero vivo en españa ya hace un tiempo y la verdad en mi pais puedes hipotecar tu casa por querer tener unos cuantos gusticos, aqui las cosas salen muy pero muy baratas. El unico inconveniente es que tarda un poco el envio, pero vale la pena la espera. Con 6 de esos rodamientos son suficientes para los tres ejes y si te das cuenta te sale mas barato que los que has comprado.
Y si te interesa tambien te doy este otro link de alemania en donde consigues los perfiles de aluminio a muy buen precio, con eso te armas una buena maquina en condiciones. http://www.motedis.es/shop/ 
Saludos compañero...


----------



## seaarg

Encontre esto que a los cordobeses les puede servir: http://www.machinet.com.ar/

No tengo referencias de la empresa si que no se que tal seran. En mercado libre se encuentra para ver los precios.


----------



## Mikepower

Hola amigo del foro, he estado siguiendo el tema y me interesa mucho es muy interesante toda la información y conocimiento que tienen todos ustedes, me interesa hacer mi cnc casera, encontre unos motores a pasos que creo me pueden servir, son marca BERGER LAHR, modelo: VRDM 564/50 LSA, he buscado en san google y en el foro y no he encontrado mucha información, solo se que es motor a pasos de 5 fases, tiene 5 cables, quisiera saber si alguno ha usado un motor a pasos como este, les agradeceria si alguien me puede decir que driver puedo usar o como lo puedo controlar... de antemano gracias


----------



## Deltaeco

robinbmx dijo:


> Amigo te voy a dar un par de daticos que te pueden interesar y que a lo mejor te hagan cambiar de opinion...
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/350684020264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/270673774120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Son rodamientos y guias de acero de buena calidad y a un muy buen precio, por encontrarte a este lado del mundo es muy economico conseguir cosillas baratas por internet de los chinos. Yo soy de colombia pero vivo en españa ya hace un tiempo y la verdad en mi pais puedes hipotecar tu casa por querer tener unos cuantos gusticos, aqui las cosas salen muy pero muy baratas. El unico inconveniente es que tarda un poco el envio, pero vale la pena la espera. Con 6 de esos rodamientos son suficientes para los tres ejes y si te das cuenta te sale mas barato que los que has comprado.
> Y si te interesa tambien te doy este otro link de alemania en donde consigues los perfiles de aluminio a muy buen precio, con eso te armas una buena maquina en condiciones. http://www.motedis.es/shop/
> Saludos compañero...



Hola compañero, muchas gracias por la informacion, es verdad que con eso se podria realizar mejor, he estado mirando que cuando termine esta si no la veo muy efectiva realizar una con ese sistema aunque sea pequeña (como dije que solo la quiero para pcb), aqui si consigo las barillas de 10mm en acero maziso o en otro material, pero ya los rodamientos no los consigo como esos.

Un saludo compañero.



robinbmx dijo:


> Amigo te voy a dar un par de daticos que te pueden interesar y que a lo mejor te hagan cambiar de opinion...
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/350684020264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/270673774120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Son rodamientos y guias de acero de buena calidad y a un muy buen precio, por encontrarte a este lado del mundo es muy economico conseguir cosillas baratas por internet de los chinos. Yo soy de colombia pero vivo en españa ya hace un tiempo y la verdad en mi pais puedes hipotecar tu casa por querer tener unos cuantos gusticos, aqui las cosas salen muy pero muy baratas. El unico inconveniente es que tarda un poco el envio, pero vale la pena la espera. Con 6 de esos rodamientos son suficientes para los tres ejes y si te das cuenta te sale mas barato que los que has comprado.
> Y si te interesa tambien te doy este otro link de alemania en donde consigues los perfiles de aluminio a muy buen precio, con eso te armas una buena maquina en condiciones. http://www.motedis.es/shop/
> Saludos compañero...



Hola compañero, muchas gracias por la informacion, es verdad que con eso se podria realizar mejor, he estado mirando que cuando termine esta si no la veo muy efectiva realizar una con ese sistema aunque sea pequeña (como dije que solo la quiero para pcb), aqui si consigo las barillas de 10mm en acero maziso o en otro material, pero ya los rodamientos no los consigo como esos.

Un saludo compañero.



Mikepower dijo:


> Hola amigo del foro, he estado siguiendo el tema y me interesa mucho es muy interesante toda la información y conocimiento que tienen todos ustedes, me interesa hacer mi cnc casera, encontre unos motores a pasos que creo me pueden servir, son marca BERGER LAHR, modelo: VRDM 564/50 LSA, he buscado en san google y en el foro y no he encontrado mucha información, solo se que es motor a pasos de 5 fases, tiene 5 cables, quisiera saber si alguno ha usado un motor a pasos como este, les agradeceria si alguien me puede decir que driver puedo usar o como lo puedo controlar... de antemano gracias



Hola compañero, el circuito es le que esta utilizando Dario, es este :_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index42.html#post733287_


----------



## robinbmx

Para eso estamos compañero. un saludo.


----------



## Deltaeco

hola robin, realmente a mi si me funciono pero se calienta el motor no se si sera por el motor , o por la frecuencia, voltaje .... no lo se.

saludos


----------



## robinbmx

Mikepower dijo:


> si alguien me puede decir que driver puedo usar o como lo puedo controlar... de antemano gracias



Mira compañero, el motor que tienes si no estoy mal es hibrido, trabaja como unipolar y bipolar asi que puedes realizar cualquier controlador casero para ellos, teniendo en cuenta las conexiones a la hora de usarlo. Saludos





Deltaeco dijo:


> hola robin, realmente a mi si me funciono pero se calienta el motor no se si sera por el motor , o por la frecuencia, voltaje .... no lo se.
> 
> saludos



Posiblemente por que consume mas corriente de la que la fuente puede suministrar... no lo se


----------



## Dario

hola gente, no quiero desviar el tema de la fresadora pero, aqui encontre otro enlace interesante. 
http://www.arduteka.com/2012/10/como-construir-una-reprap-prusa-mendel-it2-desde-cero/ ahi hay un playlist que muestra la construccion paso a paso de una impresora 3D. esta interesante, saludosss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&list=PL5214FB3136B7E69A&v=52wb_QHu6zg#t=0s


----------



## Rnl

Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> Hola chicos bueno solo pasaba a mostrarles como voy con el proyecto de CNC.. ya termine la parte de las tarjetas. pronto les mostrare la maquina es que la tengo aun en el taller.  espero les guste ^^



hola elizabet has hecho alguna modificacion de tus pcb para los driver de los motores paso a paso de asteca 55 yo lo arme pero no me funciona



Elizabeth Bathory dijo:


> Hola chicos bueno solo pasaba a mostrarles como voy con el proyecto de CNC.. ya termine la parte de las tarjetas. pronto les mostrare la maquina es que la tengo aun en el taller.  espero les guste ^^



hola elizabet has hecho alguna modificacion de tus pcb para los driver de los motores paso a paso de asteca 55 yo lo arme pero no me funciona


----------



## JASM123

Hola *Rnl,* te cuento también estoi probando el driver de esta de 2amperes que se forma por el duo l297 y        l298n, los problemas que he estado teniendo es que cuando conecto la fuente de poder empiezo a variar la corriente por medio del pot de vref y también teniendo el clock del l297 a tierra esto para que el motore este parado, lo que pasa esque con una fuente que hice me revienta los l298 pero si lo pruebo con una fuente atx todo jala bien el motivo de aumentar el voltaje es para obtener mas velocidad con torque aceptable para la cnc.... me podrias decir cual es tu problema alomejor yo se como ayudarte y también alomejor tu me podrias ayudar con este problema saludos....


----------



## Rnl

hola ami el driver no funciona el l297 nanda los pulsos y llega todo bien ya que lo probe por partes pero al entrar alos mosfet no funciona y por eso el motor no llega  a girar

lo probe los mosfet por separa y si trabaja pero no entiendo poque en la placa todo armado no manda los pulsos hacia el motor


----------



## JASM123

Podrias probar a la salida de cada AND poner el típico transistor 2n2222 para tratar de activar los mosfets  alomejor no los logra activar, tu estas armando el driver de 4 amperes de esteca para motores unipolares vdd. o podrias poner a la salida de los and leds con su resistencia para asegurarte que en realidad estén llegando las señales del l297 saludoss


----------



## Rnl

ok gracias voy a hacer lo que me dices


----------



## JASM123

hola disculpa yo estoi teniendo posibles incidentes con la fuente de poder esta me quema los l298, mi fuete esta hecha de un trafo, puente de diodos y capacitores 4700uf ,tu fuente de poder tiene alguna otra cosa osea mas compenentes??? saludos


----------



## colmenares58

amigos de verdad sera que no puedo conseguir drivers para mi cnc pero que sean para puerto usb ayuda por favor gracias


----------



## markitosb

hola  todos que tal aver si ud pueden haser andar esta interfaz por puerto usb   yo lo probe pero no encuentro las slidas XYZ ahi esta toda la informacion quizas alguien del foro tenga buenos conocimientos 
https://sites.google.com/site/cncviausb/downloads

hola dario que tal una consulta yo tengo un motor nema 23 de 2.2 voltios 2 amperios 
pero como puedo haser una fuente con ese voltaje silo pongo mas voltaje el driver se calienta  o hay algun otro modo de usarlo agradesco su respuesta


----------



## chinouv

hola markitosb  tienes que utilizar un driver que controle la corriente.
retrocede unas cuantas  paginas del post.


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, yo por aqui de nuevo, para dejarles un videito hecho a las apuradas de la cnc que estoy construyendo. es un poco ruidosa pero no esta floja, es que las varillas roscadas tienden a vibrar un poco. en fin, aqui les dejo el video. saludosss
PD: (al ser grande, el movimiento es apenas perceptible  )


----------



## markitosb

muy  buen video dario  estas usando rodamientos  creo 8 por lado  saludos


----------



## Dario

si,he usado 32 rodamientos en total. muchas gracias amigo


----------



## miborbolla

Comparto para ustedes, mi propio diseño de mi CNC de “escritorio”, el cual no pretende cubrir más de 30 x 30 cms en sus ejes X e Y,  y una altura máxima  (del eje Z) de 15 cms.
Como comente en algún otro post, para la mecánica soy nefasto y convivir con profesionales del área  de “maquinas y herramientas” me ha sido difícil, mas viviendo en un área donde todo me queda muy lejos.

Desde hace varios años tuve la inquietud de tener mi propio CNC, el cual debiera cubrir mis necesidades básicas en la electrónica (fabricando PCB) y para hacer caratulas o “frentes “de los aparatos que desarrollo para uso particular, e inclusive para ferromodelismo, aeromodelismo y otras cositas mas; sin embargo el costo de un CNC básico llega a mas de los 35 mil pesos mexicanos lo cual está muy lejano para mí.

La parte de la electrónica y el software no fue difícil hacerlo o consegurilo, ya que existen muchas alternativas como solución, incluso los motores a pasos los conseguí  prácticamente regalados en un deshuesadora de fotocopiadoras.

Para montar el CNC recurrí a una solución simple y súper económica;  utilizando como base, rieles para cajoneras y ángulos de 90 grados utilizados en la construcción por tablarockeros, tornillos, un mototool  muy económico y para la tracción de los ejes, la clásica varilla de ¼ y sus respectivos “coples”. Con todo esto no he gastado más de dos mil pesos y un buen fin de semana muy pegado al proyecto y desarrollar la imaginación.

Los rieles para cajoneras que utilice, son como los de la figura siguiente, estas correderas me dan una base muy aceptable para los fines que yo persigo, existen de muchos tipos, pero estas en particular las recomiendo mucho ya que el embalado que tienen las hacen muy  provechosas y sobre todo al menos para mí, me resolvieron horas de dolores de cabeza y además a 30 pesos cada par, pues es una ganga.







http://mlm-s2-p.mlstatic.com/corred...les-de-madera-4444-MLM4909687469_082013-O.jpg

Aquí dejo unas fotos del CNC ya terminado para que vean como luce y tengan una mejor idea de lo que comento.






https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-..._XId5q70/w856-h642-no/IMG_20130927_233358.jpg






https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...ncsHMYLY/w856-h642-no/IMG_20130927_233201.jpg 



Algunos datos extras:
-CPU Pentium 4 con 512 megas de ram con puerto paralelo.
-Driver de motores basada en chips TB6560AHQ.
-Software mach3, en su versión de demostración.
-Motores a pasos muy similares a los NEMA, obtenidos de copiadoras XEROX.
-Moto tool genérico o compatible con el famoso Dremel.


Si alguien tiene alguna pregunta o comentario con gusto tratare de responderla


----------



## seaarg

miborbolla,

Exactamente esos rieles son los que use en el eje X de la que construi yo, unos cuantos posts mas atras. Funcionan bastante bien, incluso pude hacer que dibuje placas SMD de tamaño bastante pequeño, como empaquetados SO8


----------



## Dario

muy buena tu maquinita miborbolla, se ve muy bien   amigo seaarg, ¿que paso con tu ploter, lo terminaste? saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo

Una pequeña sugerencia.

Colocar las guías a unos 45º y de forma que la parte base quede por arriba de la parte móvil.
Esto por 2 motivos
Mantener las guías mas limpias ya que todo mecanismo de deslizamiento queda cubierto del posible polvo que cae
Hacer que las  bolitas de las guías apoyen mejor en la cuna que forma la base.


----------



## seaarg

D@rio dijo:


> muy buena tu maquinita miborbolla, se ve muy bien   amigo seaarg, ¿que paso con tu ploter, lo terminaste? saludosss



Hola Dario! Si hace rato que esta ahi terminado, hice unos cuantos PCB con el pero hace un tiempo que no lo uso porque tardo mas en preparar todo que en usar un metodo de plancha con papel de revista satinado (salen perfectas las PCB asi!) 

Luego de la experiencia, creo que tiene mas sentido hacer una CNC para mecanizado de piezas o una impresora 3d que solamente hacerla para plotter de placas (o mecanizado de placas)


----------



## miborbolla

Gracias por sus comentarios y sugerencias, por lo pronto estoy en el aprendizaje de la herramienta, valorando sus lados flacos y poder flanquearlos de la mejor manera. Por lo pronto las 500 lineas que proporciona la versión de prueba del Mach3, ya me quedaron cortas y por el momento no quiero invertir en una licencia. Ojala me puedan comentar sobre otro software que sea libre.

Me sorprende la precisión de los trazos, estoy por el momento usando una pluma, pues todavía no he utilizado el moto tool con alguna punta de corte o material en especifico. pero se ve que tiene mucho futuro.

Eso si, como comenta seaarg, quizás no sea la mejor opción para hacer pcb pues al menos mi CNC se mueve muy lento, pero si que le veo mucha aplicación en otros rubros pues se ve muy robusto en lo que se refiere a la Fuerza...

Saludos.


----------



## robinbmx

miborbolla dijo:


> Por lo pronto las 500 lineas que proporciona la versión de prueba del Mach3, ya me quedaron cortas y por el momento no quiero invertir en una licencia. Ojala me puedan comentar sobre otro software que sea libre.



Hola miborbolla, 





*Como no respeto las politicas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ PoliticasDelForo.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

robinbmx dijo:


> Hola miborbolla,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Como no respeto las politicas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ PoliticasDelForo.Com*​



La ayuda que propones se puede hacer de forma *"Pública"* y así *"Toda"* la comunidad se beneficia.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/concepto-espiritu-foro-28899/


----------



## miborbolla

Robinbmx:

Yo te agradezco la entereza prestada por tu persona al asunto de licenciamiento y tomo esta, como si ya se hubiese resuelto mi asunto, siendo así las cosas, te dejo un saludo fortísimo.

Estoy valorando otras alternativas de software libre, y en linux (linuxCNC) parece que hay una buena alternativa. El mach3, en su versión de demostración es una aportación muy importante ya que se puede probar una maquina de manera rápida y eficientemente, puesto que existe mucha literatura al respecto y configurar la electrónica (puerto paralelo) resulta muy amigable y lo mismo sucede al momento de calibrar los pasos de los motores con respecto al desplazamiento real. Obviamente si este CNC fuera para mi empresa o la de alguien mas, no lo pensaría mas y adquiriría la licencia directamente con el proveedor, pero recordemos que lo que estamos haciendo aquí es un asunto 100% didáctico y en el que se aprende mucho.


En lo particular el KCAM, no lo pude hacer funcionar correctamente en mi computadora puesto que aunque la comunicación con el hardware (motores) es correcta, el software tiene la tendencia a quedarse colgado sin razón aparente y no lo he podido resolver, por tanto lo considero inestable.

Existe por la red un interprete de codigo G, para implementarlo con un arduino y por tanto es opensource y tal vez muy aprovechable.

En conclusión, por el momento mi CNC ya esta "Vivo" y tengo los parámetros mas importantes de configuración que obtuve gracias a la versión demostración de Mach3 y ahora tengo un abanico muy extenso de investigación y entretenimiento.

Les dejo un saludo y otra vez...Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dario

hola amigos, bueno, en mi experiencia personal con el soft de control de la cnc, no he tenido problemas con ninguno de los dos softwares antes mensionados. el tema de la velocidad, es solucionable atraves de la configuracion correcta del feedrate. en el caso del kcam, le he dado una velocidad de corte de 200, porque si le pongo mas, los motores comienzan a perder pasos. en el caso del mach3, que me fue un poco mas dificil de aprender a configurar, a cada circuito o pieza en 2d, le he dado un feedrate de 50 y lo puedo aumentar hasta un 300% mas con el control que tiene en el panel. sin embargo, no he podido hacer que la velocidad de corte sea mas rapida de lo que se ve en los videos que he compartido... sin emabrgo he visto al amigo renyk en su canal de youtube, como hace funcionar sus maquinas con rapidez y me he quedado con un signo de pregunta sobre como configura el mach para que funcionen asi sus maquinas... he visto que ha construido mas de una maquina... lo he visto cortando con plasma y con laser tambien, es increible como ha avanzado este muchacho...


----------



## robinbmx

Para los que no saben les comparto la forma como configure el mach3 con relación a mi  mecánica, cada cual lo configurara a su gusto.

antes de empezar con la configuración tendrán que tener puesto el lapicero y una hoja en el plano de forma que quede preparada para escribir sobre ella

- En el mach entramos a "settings alt6".






- Luego ponemos en funcionamiento la maquina en "reset".






-Ahora le damos clic en "set steps per unit".






- Seleccionamos el eje que vamos a configurar y "ok".






- Escribimos los milímetros que queremos que se mueva, yo recomiendo 1 milímetro o 10 milímetros, para ser más exactos a la hora de comprobar el movimiento del eje, le damos "ok".






- En este momento la maquina ha hecho el movimiento en el eje y a marcado una línea en la hoja que teníamos puesta, esta línea la medimos con lo que tengamos a la mano mas preciso, recomiendo un pie de rey para esta labor, y esta medida que hemos tomado la escribimos en la siguiente pantalla. y le damos "ok".






- Aceptamos los valores.






- Nos vamos a la configuración del "motor tuning".






-En la parte de abajo en "steps per" vemos la configuración de nuestro eje.






- Y por ultimo y que nos llevara un poco de tiempo, será la configuración de la velocidad y aceleración de los motores, recomiendo que vamos haciéndolo gradualmente hasta que veamos que nuestro motores van rápido y no pierden pasos.


----------



## tatajara

gente la verdad que cada dia me gusta mas esto de la electrónica jejeje y por cierto aprendo mas ¡¡
estoy medio estancado en el tema electrónica por varios motivos pero este proyecto lo tengo pensado hace tiempo y lo vengo siguiendo siempre ¡¡, mucha info y eso es bueno ¡¡
muchas gracias a todos los que aportan y bueno algún dia les mostrare que hice con esto jeje 
saludos


----------



## miborbolla

Hola compañeros del foro, aunque ya pude hacer funcionar mi maquina CNC con Linux CNC,que por cierto, funciona muy bien y aunque cuesta un poco acostumbrarse a las interfaces gráficas de Ubuntu, se trabaja bien en este sistema y eso si, solo lo uso para operar el CNC; Mientras que en Windows sigo creando mis dibujos a vectores con corel draw (Corel>hpgl>gcode) o mis PCB desde Sprint layout (sprint>hpgl>gcode) y ya despues paso a Maquinar desde Ubuntu (linux CNC)

Regresando a lo que me ocupa hoy, les comento que la punta para cortar o devastar que acompañaba a mi moto tool, pues ya se fastidio y ahora viene el gran dilema...

¿Como me fabrico unas puntas para devastar el cobre cuando corto PCB?

¿O si es que existen comercialmente, alguien podría darme una idea de que o donde comprar estas puntas?

Mucho agradeceré sus aportaciones, ya que como lo he comentado, para la mecánica si que soy de muy pocas habilidades, aunque con este proyecto he avanzado y mucho.

Tengan ustedes un excelente fin de semana.


----------



## robinbmx

miborbolla dijo:


> ¿Como me fabrico unas puntas para devastar el cobre cuando corto PCB?



Esto era lo que usaba yo antes de comprar puntas comerciales, esta era una broca de 3mm de madera la punta de esta va muy bien para hacer gravados pero no con mucha profundidad, ya que a medida que entra mas sobre el material, el gravado se va ensanchando mas y mas...







miborbolla dijo:


> ¿O si es que existen comercialmente, alguien podría darme una idea de que o donde comprar estas puntas?



Esta es la pagina donde compro yo mis puntas, el envio es gratuito.
http://www.goodluckbuy.com/90degree-0-2mm-carbide-pcb-engraving-bits-cnc-router-tool-10-pack.html

Espero y te sirva de algo amigo, un saludo...


----------



## Fogonazo

En este video se muestra como minimizar las holguras de las guías a bolillas.


----------



## Dario

tengo que probar esas guias... nunca me inspiraron la confianza suficiente... talvez sea demasiado exagerado con respecto a la exactitud y la fortaleza de los materiales comunes que pueden usarse para este tipo de maquinas, me he dado cuenta de eso con esta ultima maquina que hice... creo que me pase de la raya, fui demasiado exagerado...  
saludosss


----------



## rubenchaco

fui demasiado exagerado...  
A lo mejor no, podes hacer unos mangos con mdf o madera


----------



## miborbolla

D@rio dijo:


> tengo que probar esas guias... nunca me inspiraron la confianza suficiente... talvez sea demasiado exagerado con respecto a la exactitud y la fortaleza de los materiales comunes que pueden usarse para este tipo de maquinas, me he dado cuenta de eso con esta ultima maquina que hice... creo que me pase de la raya, fui demasiado exagerado...
> saludosss



Yo te puedo comentar que para los fines que yo ocupo (robotica, modelismo, artesanía particular), el maquinado sobre plásticos, maderas de balsa o conglomerados delgados y grabado sobre metales blandos, este CNC que arme me tiene mas que satisfecho, de hecho es la base para crear en un futuro otro CNC mucho mas exacto y mas pequeño ya que puedo comenzar a dibujar en Corel Draw el diseño de lo que pretendo.

Actualmente mi CNC para cosas que requieren mucha exactitud, o mas bien muy pequeñas como un PCB para montaje de superficie, simplemente no lo recomiendo, ya que las correderas tienen un pequeño juego que es obvio se ve reflejado en el PCB, sin embargo para PCB con componentes comunes bien los puedo maquinar con el; cuando use el método Manhatan para montar algún circuito, seguro el corte de la placa lo haré en este CNC.

Hay que tomar en cuenta que las correderas de cajón son en verdad son MUY BARATAS, asi que vale la pena su fabricación con este método. Así que a animarse 

Buen fin de semana


----------



## robinbmx

D@rio dijo:


> tengo que probar esas guias... nunca me inspiraron la confianza suficiente... talvez sea demasiado exagerado con respecto a la exactitud y la fortaleza de los materiales comunes que pueden usarse para este tipo de maquinas, me he dado cuenta de eso con esta ultima maquina que hice... creo que me pase de la raya, fui demasiado exagerado...
> saludosss



Esas guías en comparación con la que hiciste anteriormente, están mas que bien yo tengo una maquina aparte hecha con esas guías y va muy bien lo único es que con algunos materiales entre blando y duro flexan...


----------



## miborbolla

Hola compañeros, dejo unas fotos sobre el maquinado de un circuito impreso realizado en el CNC que arme con correderas de cajón, es obvio como mencione anteriormente que no es lo mejor que pudiese esperarse en el acabado del mismo, ya que estoy usando una broca como la que me recomendó Robinbmx y que en términos generales cumple con el oficio que se le propuso. 

Aunque estoy seguro que cuando tenga en mano unas puntas o fresas más adecuadas, la calidad aumentara notoriamente.







La intención de compartir dichas fotos es meramente para que tomen en cuenta los alcances en cuanto al maquinado de PCB (circuito impreso) con este sistema de “Correderas de Cajón”. 






El PCB que se maquino es de 5CM X 5 CM  y el ancho de pista es de 1.2 mm, por otro lado podrán apreciar en las fotos que se encuentra el mismo “circuito” repetido, solo que el de la Izquierda está hecho con un calado o profundidad diferente con respecto al de la Derecha, y en el cual se aprecia muy bien la importancia de la herramienta de corte (fresa) y que el uso de un CNC requiere de practicar para conocer la mejor forma de obtener buenos resultados.


Les dejo un cordial saludo y que tengan un buen día.



















Nota.= Es Obvio que necesito conseguirme una cámara mejor y un pequeño curso del uso de la misma....


----------



## robinbmx

Buen trabajo, una recomendación que te doy es que uses menos profundidad en el fresado, para que logres dejar un buen ancho en los caminos, y siempre dejando que llegue al punto de fresar solo el cobre, cuando dejas menos profundidad en el fresado te darás cuenta también de las imperfecciones en tu mesa de trabajo, si vez que es difuso el fresado en ciertas zonas es por que la mesa de apoyo del material que fresas esta a desnivel, para solucionar esto lo mejor es fresar la mesa de trabajo entera para que el nivel de la mesa sea el mismo que el de la fresadora, un saludo y felicitaciones que vas por buen camino con tu maquina...


----------



## miborbolla

robinbmx dijo:


> Buen trabajo, una recomendación que te doy es que uses menos profundidad en el fresado, para que logres dejar un buen ancho en los caminos, y siempre dejando que llegue al punto de fresar solo el cobre, cuando dejas menos profundidad en el fresado te darás cuenta también de las imperfecciones en tu mesa de trabajo, si vez que es difuso el fresado en ciertas zonas es por que la mesa de apoyo del material que fresas esta a desnivel, para solucionar esto lo mejor es fresar la mesa de trabajo entera para que el nivel de la mesa sea el mismo que el de la fresadora, un saludo y felicitaciones que vas por buen camino con tu maquina...



Justamente estoy en el asunto de la profundidad, y con respecto a emparejar la mesa de trabajo para ese fin estoy preparando las diferentes medidas, a manera de plantillas para mis PCB y así solventar lo que comentas, gracias por los comentarios que me sirven de mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo

Un par de alternativas para los movimientos deslizantes *DIY*



*Con eje cuadrado de hierro* 



*Con eje cilíndrico*



​


----------



## Dario

Muy buen aporte fogo!!!


----------



## tito123

buenas seaarg, el tema que difundiste es muy bueno, te comento que realice el proyecto de fresadora cnc pero con materiales que encontre , asiendo cambios a los esquematicos de stek55, con la gran fe en mi mismo me funciono.
bueno el problema es que este proyecto lo termine ase medio año, y en octubre de este año fue la feria de mi universidad y presente este proyecto, pero en fin , me pidieron que en ves que sea comunicasion serial que ya es muy avandonada sea comunicacion usb, y bueno buscando e la red encontre tu buen trabajo que isiste , y me parece muy interesante la verdad ,soy muy joven con emormes ganas de aprender y ademas es un gran reto que quiero aserlo y te pediria por favor una gran ayuda en realizar una comunicacion usb para mi pequeña fresadora.... bueno me despido y esperando ancioso tu respuesta


----------



## seaarg

Hola tito123,

Ante todo, fue D@rio el forista que le dio difusion a esto 

Para hacer comunicacion USB, todo lo que necesitas para aprender esta aqui. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/

En mi caso, tuve que hacerme un programa propio para leer archivos gerber.


----------



## tito123

buena seaarg, y muchas gracias por responder.... el pots que me sitaste e smuy bueno tiene muy buenos temas y una gran inforrmacon que para mi es realmente nueva.
bueno lamentablemente el pic ese que manejan no lo encontre aun , pero ya le encontrare... queria pedirte por favor si esque no es mucha molestia los nombres de los programas que estas utilizabdo para poder conseguirlos , y asi ponerme al tanto , porque en el post no mencionaban mucho de ello o talves mencionaron que no me di cuenta pormi ignorancia. 
saludos atte


----------



## seaarg

tito123,

No comprendo del todo tu consulta. En mi caso programe el micro utilizando CCS C e hice un programa en visual basic.net que procesa los archivos gerber generados en el programa PCB Wizard, pero solo para hacer placas PCB.

En este post la mayoria apuntan a fresadoras, las cuales conviene trabajar con programas como Match3. Quiza te convenga averiguar si conseguis un adaptador usb que simule puerto paralelo para poder usar los programas que usan los foristas en este post. Si lo consiguieras llegarias al objetivo mas rapidamente.

Si tu comunicacion actual es serial, por RS232, entonces se venden muy baratos unos adaptadores serial-usb que te vendrian perfecto.


----------



## Fogonazo

Placa controladora de 3 ejes por puerto paralelo.


----------



## Dario

muy buena, me gustaria hacerla para ver que tal funciona


----------



## Fogonazo

Otra forma de hacer el sistema deslizante con una barra de acero trefilada 


​
El soporte de los rodamientos, "Mas de la misma barra"


----------



## Pelelalo

Pregunta acerca del acoplamiento entre eje motor (6.35mm) y varilla roscada (6mm).

Se que se está haciendo con una manguera y abrazaderas a cada lado. También he visto acoplameintos por ebay por unos 3€. 

1. Pido su opinión al respecto.
2. En el caso de decantarse por los de Ebay, pongo figura, ¿cuál me interesa 6.35x6.35mm o 6x6.35mm, ya  que no se bien si la varilla roscada de 6mm es un poco más gruesa por eso de la rosca. Es que un compañero me recomiendo 8x8mm y rellenar con algún suplemento.


----------



## tatajara

hola pelado
mira los podes usar tranquilamente, tendrías que medir la varilla que vas a usar por que no todas salen justas, siempre una MINIMA diferencia tienen (según el fabricante y demás), como te dijeron, podes usar un suplemento para hacer la diferencia si la tenes..
y si no si tenes ganas de renegar un poco mas y hacar algo elevorado, lo podes hacer hacer a un tornero el acople !! total los podes hacer de aluminio 
saludos



PD: les cuento ya que estamos dentro de todo en el tema jeje que estoy con ganas de hacerme un tornito de 1 metro de bancada maso menos, por que no tengo para adquirir uno y lo nesecito para barios trabajos jeje asi que estoy reuniendo ideas y viendo como hacerlo, la idea es hacer algo bastante preciso pero no se en que terminara esto !


----------



## Kowaky

tatajara dijo:


> hola pelado
> mira los podes usar tranquilamente, tendrías que medir la varilla que vas a usar por que no todas salen justas, siempre una MINIMA diferencia tienen (según el fabricante y demás), como te dijeron, podes usar un suplemento para hacer la diferencia si la tenes..
> y si no si tenes ganas de renegar un poco mas y hacar algo elevorado, lo podes hacer hacer a un tornero el acople !! total los podes hacer de aluminio
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> PD: les cuento ya que estamos dentro de todo en el tema jeje que estoy con ganas de hacerme un tornito de 1 metro de bancada maso menos, por que no tengo para adquirir uno y lo nesecito para barios trabajos jeje asi que estoy reuniendo ideas y viendo como hacerlo, la idea es hacer algo bastante preciso pero no se en que terminara esto !


 
compa @tatajara pues ya somos 2, porque también estoy pensando en hacerme un torno, pero en mi caso si es mas pequeño, ya que empecé con unos diseños de Animatronics y me esta constando un montón tornear ciertas piezas, tiene algún boceto de lo que quiere armar de pronto lo tenga a la mano, ya que trabajo constantemente en MecatroniK


----------



## tatajara

hola compañero !
mira tengo hecho algo semejante a un croqis pero sin medidas por que SI lo hago lo voy a ir armando y probando a ver que resulta mejor y mas preciso, si quieres lo escaneo y te lo subo !!
saludos


----------



## Kowaky

tatajara dijo:


> hola compañero !
> mira tengo hecho algo semejante a un croqis pero sin medidas por que SI lo hago lo voy a ir armando y probando a ver que resulta mejor y mas preciso, si quieres lo escaneo y te lo subo !!
> saludos


 
Dale compa suba ese bosquejo, estoy que armo uno porque lo esto necesitando para el otro mes, y para comprarlo se me sale del presupuesto por ahora y la verdad también me gusta crear cosas, asi que cuando vi el tema, me anime para comenzar desde ya a construir mi minitorno, por ahí tengo uno de Tailandia en la mira, vamos a ver que tal va.

Salud2.


----------



## tatajara

aca esta compañero !! no es mucho ni muy elaborado pero te puede ayudar un poco !! 
fueron algunas ideas que tuve pero no es nada concreto !! esta sustento a modificaciones jeje
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> aca esta compañero !! no es mucho ni muy elaborado pero te puede ayudar un poco !!
> fueron algunas ideas que tuve pero no es nada concreto !! esta sustento a modificaciones jeje
> saludos



¿ Plato de 4 mordazas ?


----------



## tatajara

heemm como dije fogo es un bosquejo !! jaja esta todo en veremos !! la idea era esa pero puede ser de 3 !!
por que el asombro ? ajjaja
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> heemm como dije fogo es un bosquejo !! jaja esta todo en veremos !! la idea era esa pero puede ser de 3 !!
> por que el asombro ? ajjaja
> saludos



Es bastante raro ver platos de 4 mordazas auto-centrantes.
Pero si son habituales los platos de 4 mordaza de ajuste individuales.


----------



## tatajara

la idea es hacerlo de ajuste individual fogo !! pero hasta ahora no se si ceran 3 o 4 mordazas !!


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> la idea es hacerlo de ajuste individual fogo !! pero hasta ahora no se si ceran 3 o 4 mordazas !!



Si es de ajuste individual son *4*


----------



## tatajara

sip
por que hacer un plato de 3 morsazas con un solo ajuste es medio complicado ! y si no la otra es comprar uno !!


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> sip
> por que hacer un plato de 3 morsazas con un solo ajuste es medio complicado ! y si no la otra es comprar uno !!



Las viejas rectificadoras de cigueñales tenían 2 platos de 3 mordazas hacían el desplazamiento mediante una corredera que descentraba todo el plato, del otro lado idem.


----------



## tatajara

las conozco fogo !! 
ya se agrego algo mas al tema jeje
espero que les sea de utilidad ! yo por mi parte no se cuando lo armare jaaja
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> las conozco fogo !!
> ya se agrego algo mas al tema jeje
> espero que les sea de utilidad ! yo por mi parte no se cuando lo armare jaaja
> saludos



Yo *NO* lo armaría, vería de comprar uno Chino. 

Mi hermano se compro 1 hace algunos años, le dio muy buen resultado, lo vendió y compró otro mucho mas grande.


----------



## tatajara

al torno decis ?
puede ser ! hay chinos muy buenos !! por lo menos para arrancar algo chico ! pero uno de 750mm esta alrededor de los 15mil pesos argentinos !!


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> al torno decis ?


Sip.


> puede ser ! hay chinos muy buenos !! por lo menos para arrancar algo chico ! pero uno de 750mm esta alrededor de los 15mil pesos argentinos !!


Si, es mas o menos lo que he visto 

Al que tiene actualmente mi hermano (4 años) lo único que le pasó es que se le empezó a borrar la placa que indica las RPM según la posición de las palancas.
No es tornero pero le da mucho uso.


----------



## tatajara

si no son malos, mas si los cuidas !! 
yo soy tornero jaja va tengo el titulo (eso dice en el papel) pero en mi casa hace falta !!


----------



## Dario

bueno, yo queria compartir algunas fotos del torno que estoy construyendo... y un pequeño boceto del mismo...  eso si, nada que ver con uno comercial, pero para pequeños experimentos si funciona...


----------



## Kowaky

Ufff se fueron a lo grande, gracias compa @tatajara por el diseño. Yo si la verdad quiero armarme uno mini, lo iba a importar pero quiero que me quede con mi diseño, es para tornear unas piezas pequeñas en aluminio para un diseño Animatronico que me encargaron, vamos a ver que tal me va, esta bárbaro ese diseño compa D@rio como siempre todo un maestro en lo que hace.

Asi lo voy hacer jeje


----------



## Fogonazo

D@rio dijo:


> bueno, yo queria compartir algunas fotos del torno que estoy construyendo... y un pequeño boceto del mismo...  eso si, nada que ver con uno comercial, pero para pequeños experimentos si funciona... . . .



Tu torno torno está *! RE-Monono ¡* 

Mi comentario se refiere a lograr prestaciones que requieren cierto grado de precisión


----------



## tatajara

veo que ya nos gano dario jajaja muy bueno por cierto !! que tal anda de presicion ? jeje
de nada kowaky !! para eso estamos en el foro jeje
saludos


----------



## Dario

tatajara dijo:


> veo que ya nos gano dario jajaja muy bueno por cierto !! que tal anda de presicion ? jeje
> saludos


te podria decir que para trabajos muy exigentes, osea, muy precisos, no es bueno, pero para trabajos que no requieren mucha precision, va muy bien...  le puse un taladro (perforadora) de motor y pude hace unos adaptadores reductores de eje de 8mm a 6mm y funciono muy bien, lo unico que la punta de corte que use era casera, por lo que el acabado no era de lo mejor pero si aceptable...


----------



## tatajara

bueno darío para salvarte las papas sirve jaja
fíjate en alguna ferretería media grande, venden las barritas de vidia para hacer las herramientas !! no creo que salgan mucho 
saludos


----------



## savad

Les dejo un soporte para la herramienta que mejora el acabado del torno.
Es facil de hacer


----------



## Dario

hola amigos, les queria preguntar si alguno de ustedes sabe como se configura el mach3 para que corte por dentro o por fuera segun lo requiera la pieza, ejemplo: tengo un rectangulo con 6 perforaciones, el rectangulo se corta por fuera y las perforaciones por dentro. ¿alguno tendra idea de como se hace??? saludosss


----------



## fuzzer0110

Hola D@rio, el mach3 es tan solo el programa que lee el código G de la pieza a maquinar, y según las instrucciones de este, se encarga del manejo de los motores de la máquina. Si bien es cierto que tiene algunos 'wizards' para realizar trabajos simples, creo que lo que quieres, se debe hacer en uno de los muchos programas de diseño que existen en el mercado.

Que programa de diseño usas?  En caso de no tener alguno todavía, puedes subir un bosquejo de lo que quieres hacer?

Saludos!


----------



## Dario

hola amigo, gracias por la respuesta. efectivamente, me he dado cuenta de que el mach3 es solo un interprete, pero tambien genera codigo G apartir de por ejemplo, un archivo dxf de autocad o en mi caso librecad que es muy parecido. por eso me preguntaba si habria alguna forma de que el codigo G generado por el mach se pudiese modificar o bien configurar el mach3 para que genere el codigo correctamente. aca dejo una imagen de ejemplo de lo que quisiera hacer para ver si alguien me da una idea, mientras tanto, estoy experimentando ahora con el Artcam pro 9. saludosss


----------



## fuzzer0110

Hola D@rio, bueno no es el Mach3 el que genera código sino alguno de sus 'wizards' o un programa que viene con el Mach3 que se llama LazyCAM. Desafortunadamente, nunca aprendí a manejar el LazyCAM, ya que nunca encontré un manual para su uso.
Con los 'wizards' puedes hacer los agujeros y después el rectángulo, pero uno por uno y sería muy tedioso.
Te aconsejaría mejor aprender a manejar alguno de los programas comerciales de CAM, como ArtCAM o el Aspire, o si piensas incurrir el maquinados más complejos puedes intentar con MasterCAM o SolidCAM entre otros.

Saludos!

PD como veo que es un maquinado muy simple, si lo deseas me puedes pasar el archivo .dxf para generarte el código G y puedas hacer tu maquinado.


----------



## fen2006

eso es muy sencillo. dame las medidas y te envio el codigo para el mach3. eso lo puedes hacer con el lazycam que viene con mach3. y tambien con el inkscape que es gratis.


----------



## Dario

hola amigos, muchas gracias por sus respuestas y consejos. bueno, les cuento que el dibujo que pase, es solo un ejemplo. yo solo quiero aprender a manejar bien todos estos programas, ya que hasta aqui, solo lo hacia como un entretenimiento y no le prestaba atencion al hecho de que cuando maquinaba una pieza, las perforaciones que llevaban siempre quedaban mas grandes, porque la maquina cortaba tanto el contorno de la pieza como sus perforaciones por fuera. voy a tratar de aprender manejar el artcam, que al parecer brinda la posibilidad de cambiar esto. saludosss


----------



## jucaceledon

D@rio dijo:


> hola amigos, muchas gracias por sus respuestas y consejos. bueno, les cuento que el dibujo que pase, es solo un ejemplo. yo solo quiero aprender a manejar bien todos estos programas, ya que hasta aqui, solo lo hacia como un entretenimiento y no le prestaba atencion al hecho de que cuando maquinaba una pieza, las perforaciones que llevaban siempre quedaban mas grandes, porque la maquina cortaba tanto el contorno de la pieza como sus perforaciones por fuera. voy a tratar de aprender manejar el artcam, que al parecer brinda la posibilidad de cambiar esto. saludosss



Hola D@rio, una consulta, su frezadora es como para hacer PCB y con que programa lo controla

Gracias

Juan Carlos


----------



## Dario

jucaceledon dijo:


> Hola D@rio, una consulta, su frezadora es como para hacer PCB y con que programa lo controla
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Juan Carlos



hola amigo, te cuento que la experiencia me ha demostrado que la precision de una cnc casera, va a depender en su mayoria, de las guias que utilices. en mi caso, la mini cnc que hice, apesar de lo improvisada que es, me sirvio para hacer algunos pcb`s, aqui te dejo un video. con repecto a que programas uso para controlarla, actualmente estoy usando mach3 y para diseñar piezas, utilizo artcam y librecad. un gran saludo


----------



## jucaceledon

D@rio dijo:


> hola amigo, te cuento que la experiencia me ha demostrado que la precision de una cnc casera, va a depender en su mayoria, de las guias que utilices. en mi caso, la mini cnc que hice, apesar de lo improvisada que es, me sirvio para hacer algunos pcb`s, aqui te dejo un video. con repecto a que programas uso para controlarla, actualmente estoy usando mach3 y para diseñar piezas, utilizo artcam y librecad. un gran saludo
> 
> http://youtu.be/XFNOF-1eGJA



Gracias Dario, es posible dispoer de los circuitos de control 

juan carlos


----------



## Dario

por supuesto, pasate por aqui para que tengas una idea de como es. http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl/CONTROLADOR-PARA-MOTOR-PASO-A-PASO.htm lo unico que el link de descarga esta caido, pero mas tarde te comparto el archivo aqui. ah, un detalle, estos drivers andan bien solo para motores de impresoras unipolares, si queres algo mas pro, coloca en google: interface esteca55 y ahi vas a encontrar la interface y los drivers de motor unipolares y para bipolares tambien, que son para motores mas grandes... saludosss


----------



## jucaceledon

D@rio dijo:


> por supuesto, pasate por aqui para que tengas una idea de como es. http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl/CONTROLADOR-PARA-MOTOR-PASO-A-PASO.htm lo unico que el link de descarga esta caido, pero mas tarde te comparto el archivo aqui. ah, un detalle, estos drivers andan bien solo para motores de impresoras unipolares, si queres algo mas pro, coloca en google: interface esteca55 y ahi vas a encontrar la interface y los drivers de motor unipolares y para bipolares tambien, que son para motores mas grandes... saludosss



Gracias Dario, una consulta la comunicacion es por puerto paralelo, pero hoy en dia es dificil encontrar un pc con ese puerto, existe algo en puerto serial o usb

juan carlos


----------



## Dario

hola amigo, si existe un adaptador, es este, saludos...


----------



## jucaceledon

D@rio dijo:


> hola amigo, si existe un adaptador, es este, saludos...   http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/cable-...onic-36-pines-4129-MLA2615272104_042012-O.jpg



Gracias Dario, viendo el link de esteka 55, indica un pic y y 4 74hc244, los que no aparecen en la pcb ni en la distribucion de componentes, es que existe otra pcb, o es una adaptacion

Juan Carlos


----------



## Dario

hola amigo, te cuento que la interface de esteca, consta de una interface PC>DRIVERS si la cnc es de 3 ejes y los motores son unipolares, tenes que hacer 3 drivers unipolares como estos:
drivers




y una interface como esta:




saludosss


----------



## miborbolla

D@rio dijo:


> hola amigo, si existe un adaptador, es este, saludos...   http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/cable-...onic-36-pines-4129-MLA2615272104_042012-O.jpg



Hola D@rio, con todo respeto, te comento que estos adaptadores como al que te refieres no te sirven de nada y mucho menos con software de control numérico como Mach3...

Si tu has logrado hacer funcionar estos adaptadores, ojala nos pudieses explicar como y en verdad te lo agradeceríamos mucho, en mi propia experiencia he logrado hacer encender algunos leds desde Visual Basic, pero nada certero ya que la dirección cambia por razones que no termine nunca de entender, por otro lado los drivers de estos adaptadores solo existen para windows XP y no existe documentación de ningún tipo que pudiese aprovecharse con estos adaptadores.

Saludos a todos


----------



## chinouv

jucaceledon dijo:


> Gracias Dario, una consulta la comunicacion es por puerto paralelo, pero hoy en dia es dificil encontrar un pc con ese puerto, existe algo en puerto serial o usb
> 
> juan carlos




hola

el la pagina 49 se hablo de este tipo de cable conversor

saludos


----------



## robinbmx

¿Dario lograstes hacer tu fresado interno como querías?, yo para ese tipo de cosas te recomendaría el ARTCAM, para eso y para todo, en verdad me esta gustando cada vez mas ese programa, con un buen tutorial se pueden hacer cantidad de cosas para nuestras maquinitas. Un saludo a todos...



Saludos a todos.
Aquí les dejo las ultimas reformas que le he hecho a mi maquina, en cuanto me quede tiempo hago un video probándola.


----------



## Dario

hola robin, te cuento que estoy usando el artcam para hacer eso, y es tal cual decis vos, es un exelente programa con el que se puede hacer cualquier cosa.  un gran saludo a todos  
por cierto, tu cnc esta espectacular


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos buenas noches, he vuelto a empezar a tocar mi cnc (si la de madera de pino jajaja) porque me gustaría terminarla a ver que tal va y si me gusta ya realizare algo mas superior , mas bien esta es de ensayo y error, se que el pino se moldeara o moverá según para donde estire  y no es buena idea, pero si veo que funciona bien ya realizare otra mas fuerte, les dejo algunas fotos pero esta sin terminar, que por cierto le he cambiado los rodillos de almario por bisagras de cajoneras, quedan mas ajustadas y parecen mas fuertes. Saludos.


----------



## marcelo7530

Saludos gente, me veo obligado a agradecer a todos, los comentarios sobre el tema, me quitaron muchas dudas (todas) sobre Kcam, cnc, plotter, se me ocurrio intentar hacer una para pcb, sin tener idea como, y despues de leer todo el hilo, me siento muy confiado de hacerla y sin ninguna duda gracias, por supuesto a todos uds.
D@rio, un agradecimiento especial porque con tu interface, para mi caso, es la mejor: simple, economica y totalmente "logica" valga el juego de palabras.
Saludos a todos y cuidense mucho.


----------



## Dario

marcelo7530 dijo:


> Saludos gente, me veo obligado a agradecer a todos, los comentarios sobre el tema, me quitaron muchas dudas (todas) sobre Kcam, cnc, plotter, se me ocurrio intentar hacer una para pcb, sin tener idea como, y despues de leer todo el hilo, me siento muy confiado de hacerla y sin ninguna duda gracias, por supuesto a todos uds.
> D@rio, un agradecimiento especial porque con tu interface, para mi caso, es la mejor: simple, economica y totalmente "logica" valga el juego de palabras.
> Saludos a todos y cuidense mucho.



muchas gracias amigo, te invito y los invito, a descargar la version corregida y probada del driver de motores paso a paso unipolar. saludos 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l7pfqky9xge2e00/cnc.rar


----------



## marcelo7530

Otra vez muchas gracias D@rio, tengo todos tus circuitos de driver motores, desde el mas simple hasta este ultimo (nunca se sabe cuando va a hacer falta), comentario al pasar: estuve viendo el Mach3, y la primera impresion es que parece muy completo (aunque tambien mas complejo por lo menos a primera vista) comparado con Kcam4, y si no lei mal, ultimamente lo estabas utilizando no? (al Mach3, digo), te da mejor resultado? logras mas control con el que con Kcam4?, solo por curiosidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Dario

marcelo7530 dijo:


> Otra vez muchas gracias D@rio, tengo todos tus circuitos de driver motores, desde el mas simple hasta este ultimo (nunca se sabe cuando va a hacer falta), comentario al pasar: estuve viendo el Mach3, y la primera impresion es que parece muy completo (aunque tambien mas complejo por lo menos a primera vista) comparado con Kcam4, y si no lei mal, ultimamente lo estabas utilizando no? (al Mach3, digo), te da mejor resultado? logras mas control con el que con Kcam4?, solo por curiosidad.
> Saludos.



ok, basicamente el circuito es el mismo de siempre, pero corregi unas conecciones a tierra que me habia pasado por alto jeje  
con respecto al kcam y mach3... bueno, no se mis compañeros, pero yo no noto mucha diferencia...


----------



## Yetrox

Muy buena tu CNC D@rio, tu driver funciona perfectamente lo realice y funciona muy bien, al igual que también la simulación de este mismo, también se puede aprovechar este driver para realizar pequeños proyectos de control, con motores unipolares paso a paso para giro en ambas direcciones, gracias por compartir dejo la simulación de este driver.


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> Muy buena tu CNC D@rio, tu driver funciona perfectamente lo realice y funciona muy bien, al igual que también la simulación de este mismo, también se puede aprovechar este driver para realizar pequeños proyectos de control, con motores unipolares paso a paso para giro en ambas direcciones, gracias por compartir dejo la simulación de este driver.


Que tal amigo, muchas gracias.  me da mucho gusto que te haya funcionado el circuito... justamente y para aportar un poco mas acerca del funcionamiento del circuito, dejo un video que acabo de subir a mi canal, en el que explico como funciona y algo mas  , que lo disfruten


----------



## Yetrox

D@rio dijo:


> Que tal amigo, muchas gracias.  me da mucho gusto que te haya funcionado el circuito... justamente y para aportar un poco mas acerca del funcionamiento del circuito, dejo un video que acabo de subir a mi canal, en el que explico como funciona y algo mas  , que lo disfruten
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8O7SgCUjAw



D@rio esta muy bueno tu video un buen aporte, tienes madera de docente muy bien explicado, ese montaje  que muestras con los pulsadores es muy bueno, también como saber cual es el (+) y saber el orden de las bobinas es de gran utilidad, me gusta todo este tipo de circuitos de control para motores PAP, muchas gracias por compartir tu tutorial y tu conocimiento.


----------



## jucaceledon

Yetrox dijo:


> D@rio esta muy bueno tu video un buen aporte, tienes madera de docente muy bien explicado, ese montaje  que muestras con los pulsadores es muy bueno, también como saber cual es el (+) y saber el orden de las bobinas es de gran utilidad, me gusta todo este tipo de circuitos de control para motores PAP, muchas gracias por compartir tu tutorial y tu conocimiento.



D@rio excelente video y buen control, una consulta, esta hecho para motor unipolar, pero para motores bipolares sirve o se debe hacer alguna modificacion???

juan carlos


----------



## Dario

muchas gracias amigos  ... teoricamente, la etapa digital, sirve para controlar un motor bipolar, solo hay que conectarla a dos puentes H, pero tengo que hacer unas pruebas todavia... saludosss


----------



## Yetrox

jucaceledon dijo:


> D@rio excelente video y buen control, una consulta, esta hecho para motor unipolar, pero para motores bipolares sirve o se debe hacer alguna modificacion???
> 
> juan carlos



Como te lo dice D@rio hay que conectar el Motor PAP Bipolar en Puente, se puede hacer con Mosfet o con IC Bridge, la verdad sale mas económico con un PAP Unipolar y cumple la misma función que un PAP Bipolar, aquí dejo la simulación de como seria la conexión del Driver Bipolar.


----------



## jucaceledon

Yetrox dijo:


> Como te lo dice D@rio hay que conectar el Motor PAP Bipolar en Puente, se puede hacer con Mosfet o con IC Bridge, la verdad sale mas económico con un PAP Unipolar y cumple la misma función que un PAP Bipolar, aquí dejo la simulación de como seria la conexión del Driver Bipolar.



Mira, yo hace un tiempo atrás hice una incubadora donde el volteo de los huevos lo hice con un motor pap, el problema que he tenido es que el driver se calienta, como el tiempo de funcionamiento es corto con un buen disipador lo he superado, pero busco algo mas potente para futuras aplicaciones

adjunto carpeta con proteus y programa en flow code para quien le sirva lo utilice

así que si alguien puede aportar con comentarios bienvenidos

Juan Carlos

separe el driver del pap con el resto del circuito solo por comodidad pero si alguien quiere puede unirlos


----------



## Yetrox

Bueno aquí les comparto el PCB del Driver para motores paso a paso Unipolares, para poderlo accionar en ambas direcciones que el mismo proyecto que explica muy bien D@rio en el video, bastante útil para diversos proyectos en Robótica y Luces de discoteca, las medidas de la PCB escala real son de 11cm x 7.3cm, se puede compactar mas el PCB pero eso si se los dejo a su criterio, muchas gracias  D@rio por tus tutoriales y sobre todo por compartir tu conocimiento


----------



## Deltaeco

Buenas Dario, sigo con el mismo problema de que los motores se me calientan y no se si sera por las faltas de tierra que comentas en este post:



Dario dijo:


> ok, basicamente el circuito es el mismo de siempre,* pero corregi unas conecciones a tierra que me habia pasado por alto* jeje
> con respecto al kcam y mach3... bueno, no se mis compañeros, pero yo no noto mucha diferencia...




Realmente lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc de 500w... no tengo ni idea porque se calientan, y ojo,, también fuera de la cnc se calientan.

saludos.


----------



## El Tecnicor

Cordial Saludo a todos, 

Estoy en medio de una investigacion la cual corresponde a la fabricacion y ensamblaje de una maquina cnc de 3 ejes para fresar pcb, el software para la cnc que mencionan y que me parece muy recursivo es el Mach3 y analizando el foro al parecer no todas las interfaces electronicas son compatibles con este software...

Debido a este inconveniente, que interfaz electronica me recomendarian preferiblemente que no trabaje con pic conectandole motores de 5A para usarla junto con el Mach3,...

Agradezco la colaboracion de los usuarios y/o moderadores del foro que puedan responder a mi solicitud,..


----------



## Dario

Deltaeco dijo:


> Buenas Dario, sigo con el mismo problema de que los motores se me calientan y no se si sera por las faltas de tierra que comentas en este post:
> 
> Realmente lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc de 500w... no tengo ni idea porque se calientan, y ojo,, también fuera de la cnc se calientan.
> 
> saludos.



Hola amigo deltaeco, los motores deben calentar porque talves sean de un voltaje mucho menor a 12vcc. he desarmado algunas impresoras y me he encontrado con motores que se alimentan desde 2 volt hasta 12 volt. saludosss 

amigo yetrox: esta muy bueno tu pcb, pero no veo el CD4071, con este se consigue un mejor torque en el motor. 

al amigo tecnicor, le recomiendo por el amperaje que necesita, la interface de esteca55, solo pone asi en google y te sale el link a su pagina. saludosss


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigo deltaeco, los motores deben calentar porque talves sean de un voltaje mucho menor a 12vcc. he desarmado algunas impresoras y me he encontrado con motores que se alimentan desde 2 volt hasta 12 volt. saludosss
> 
> amigo yetrox: esta muy bueno tu pcb, pero no veo el CD4071, con este se consigue un mejor torque en el motor.
> 
> al amigo tecnicor, le recomiendo por el amperaje que necesita, la interface de esteca55, solo pone asi en google y te sale el link a su pagina. saludosss



D@rio si tienes mucha razón con el OR se consigue un mejor torque, pues solo lo hice con el Clock, el Counter up/Down y el Decoder, como para proyectos pequeños que no necesitan mayor esfuerzo, vi el PCB del Driver en tu Web se ve muy compacto, tienes elaborado el PCB del proyecto que muestras en video, se que es solo agregarle el NE555, los pulsadores, el regulador y los led, pero así como lo muestras se ve muy completo pero el Link de descarga solo esta el Driver para la CNC, seria bueno elaborar un PCB con los 4 IC para proyectos que necesiten mas Torque, también un Driver con el TA8435H con ese IC queda muy bueno para proyectos y para las CNC  quedan mas compactas.


----------



## Dario

Que? que no esta el pcb? pero claro que si esta, es el archivo que dice: CNC2.0.pcb, esta hecho en pcb wizard y hay que abrirlo con ese programa, luego hay que imprimirlo...
buena idea lo del ta8435, voy a ver si se consigue...


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> Que? que no esta el pcb? pero claro que si esta, es el archivo que dice: CNC2.0.pcb, esta hecho en pcb wizard y hay que abrirlo con ese programa, luego hay que imprimirlo...
> buena idea lo del ta8435, voy a ver si se consigue...










 Es que como no tengo el Wizard, si esta el del Driver CNC, D@rio me refería al que tienes montado en el Protoboard con el 555 en la misma placa si queda mas compacta la CNC con ese IC, también voy a averiguar a como están porque si me gustaría hacerla con esos IC.


----------



## Tuchito

buenas Dario..!!.... me toy prorpomiendo a realizar una cnc, delmaterial ya casi lo tnego, pero ya lo vere en la paret mecanica... mi consulta es como puedo descaragar el programa Mach3 la verdad tengo mucha didficultad, no se si tenes un link al cual recurriste, por favor un ayudita...
esperando anciosos tu respuesta...


----------



## Yetrox

Tuchito porque tienes dificultad al descargarlo, es solo buscarlo como Mach 3 Full y ahí encontraras donde puedes bajarlo, aquí no se puede poner Link que no sea Software Libre, de la pagina oficial solo encontraras la versión de prueba http://www.machsupport.com/


----------



## Dario

es como te dice yetrox, solo pone en google mach3 full y te sale. amigo yetrox: entonces lo que me estabas diciendo, es porque no hacia un pcb que sea directamente para una maquina cnc? ya habia pensado en eso, pero si armas 3 de estos controladores, ya esta... te cuento que aqui el TA8435 no se consigue, acabo de preguntar, ni lo conocen jajaja  saludos


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> es como te dice yetrox, solo pone en google mach3 full y te sale. amigo yetrox: entonces lo que me estabas diciendo, es porque no hacia un pcb que sea directamente para una maquina cnc? ya habia pensado en eso, pero si armas 3 de estos controladores, ya esta... te cuento que aqui el TA8435 no se consigue, acabo de preguntar, ni lo conocen jajaja  saludos



D@rio no no lo que te decía es que si habias hecho el PCB del proyecto igual como lo tienes en el protoboard, con el clock los led en la misma placa para proyectos robóticos, es decir para otras utilidades no solo para CNC, te lo digo porque muchos preguntan estos circuitos, sea para controlar un brazo, una luz audioritmica, es decir que ese proyecto tenga mucha utilidad en otros proyectos que no sea solo específicamente para CNC, seria muy bueno tenerlo en un tema aparte para construir otros proyectos basados en motores PAP.

Si para la CNC es hacer los 3 controladores en una misma placa + fuente, interfaz y hasta una mini PC en una misma caja, yo tengo una CNC comercial es decir de fabrica, y de todo la CNC lo mas costoso son los motores, pero para una CNC casera hasta con motores de impresora se pueden crear, quisiera poder completar ese proyecto para realizar una CNC de Aerografía y serigrafía, el IC aquí aun no lo he preguntado no se si estará a la venta, hay otros que son mas comerciales como el TB6560AHQ, un amigo tiene una pequeña CNC con IC de viejas impresoras, pero esos IC no tiene fuerza para una CNC de PCB, le monto un laser de 10000mW para pequeños cortes.


----------



## Dario

aaahhh... jajaja... perdona que insista pero, asi como esta se puede usar en cualquier proyecto, ya sea microcontrolado, pc, ocualquier otro tipo jeje... el montaje de la protoboard, no tiene el 555, el clock lo inserto exteriormente con un generador de pulsos que si tiene un 555 ... ahora, si lo que decis es hacer una pcb con un 555 incluido, puede ser...


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> aaahhh... jajaja... perdona que insista pero, asi como esta se puede usar en cualquier proyecto, ya sea microcontrolado, pc, ocualquier otro tipo jeje... el montaje de la protoboard, no tiene el 555, el clock lo inserto exteriormente con un generador de pulsos que si tiene un 555 ... ahora, si lo que decis es hacer una pcb con un 555 incluido, puede ser...




 no te preocupes, pero si de eso se trata porque para otros proyectos a algunos se le dificultaría de como se conecta el NE555 y realizar el giro en ambas direcciones, se que para muchos este proyecto seria una buena controladora bidireccional sin PIC, por ello te decía que así como esta en el video estuviese todo en el mismo PCB, y si así como esta el controlador se puede controlar de mil maneras, solo te decía que quedaría muy bueno el controlador PAP del protoboard + los led y el 555 en un mismo PCB, como para crear una mesa X, Y, Z con pulsadores o lo que sea, bueno lo digo porque ese fue mi primer proyecto en el Colegio

Si me das permiso de incluir el Clock al pcb del Driver que subiste en tu web claro con un nuevo diseño del PCB,  pero lo ideal es que fuese de tu autoría junto al video que subiste, para compartirlo aquí en el foro puede ser de mucha utilidad para otros proyectos distintos a una CNC.


----------



## miborbolla

El desempeño del integrado ta8435 es excelente, pero es un circuito muy caro en tienda, al menos aquí en México cuesta al rededor de $160 pesos mexicanos cada uno, así que sumando todo lo demás, resulta mas económico adquirir la tarjeta ensamblada, en mercado libre se puede conseguir en unos 750 pesos la de 3 ejes y en 950 pesos la de 4 ejes, estas tarjetas vienen optoacopladas, conectores con tornillos, un db25 para el puerto paralelo, un relevador de 10 amps y los conectores necesarios para los switchs de limites, el de pánico y también se tienen microswitchs para seleccionar los micropasos y limitadores de corriente.

Así de triste es la cosa para el que quiere fabricarla de hobie, pero muy alentador que por estos precios puedas tener la tarjeta en mano y puedo decirles que la manufactura es de primerísima calidad, he comprado varias que utilizo para otras cosas que no son CNC´s pues termino ahorrando mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Yetrox

miborbolla dijo:


> El desempeño del integrado ta8435 es excelente, pero es un circuito muy caro en tienda, al menos aquí en México cuesta al rededor de $160 pesos mexicanos cada uno, así que sumando todo lo demás, resulta mas económico adquirir la tarjeta ensamblada que en mercado libre se puede conseguir en unos 750 pesos la de 3 ejes y en 950 pesos la de 4 ejes.
> 
> Así de triste es la cosa para el que quiere fabricarla de hobie, pero muy alentador que por estos precios puedas tener la tarjeta en mano y puedo decirles que la manufactura es de primerísima calidad, he comprado varias que utilizo para otras cosas que no son CNC´s pues termino ahorrando mucho.
> 
> Saludos



miborbolla muy cierto lo que dices, el TA8435 y el TB6065 son muy buenos, pero costosos, hace un tiempo me quería armar una buena CNC con buen material, haciendo cuentas me salía mas económica comprar la interfaz con los driver en la misma placa, pero los motores solo los 3 valían mucho, así que compre una normalita y me salió mas económica que ponerme a armarla, de armar una casera seria para un taller de madera o cosas pequeñas de corte, si se necesita precisión y fuerza es mucho mejor comprar el Kit de la interfaz + driver y con sus motores, el armazón es lo de menos y ahora te incluyen el adaptador USB en el mismo combo, queda uno con una muy buena maquina


----------



## Dario

amigo yetrox: el diseño de esta controladora es abierto al menos de mi parte... esta controladora es una modificacion de la controladora de instructables que presente al principio del post, asi que si queres hacer tu diseño apartir de este, podes hacerlo tranquilamente  jejeje...


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> amigo yetrox: el diseño de esta controladora es abierto al menos de mi parte... esta controladora es una modificacion de la controladora de instructables que presente al principio del post, asi que si queres hacer tu diseño apartir de este, podes hacerlo tranquilamente  jejeje...



Gracias Dario por tu aprobacion, si había visto el diagrama originario del controlador en los primeros mensajes del tema que la CNC es de  instructables, por eso hice el PCB con solo el 4516 y el 4028, lo diseñare completo ya que voy a elaborar un proyecto para controlar los driver por audio, y así como me recomiendas que agregue el 4071 para mejor torque así lo elaborare


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> y como me recomiendas que agregue el 4071 para mejor torque así lo elaborare


yo te recomiendo que bajes el ultimo diagrama que subi, ahi esta con el CD4071, aqui te lo dejo.


----------



## Tuchito

que tal Dario... quisiera preguntar dos cositas:
- los driver aqui se sonectan directamente al puerto paralelo?
- para el envio de datos de la mach3 a los drivers, isiste alguna programacion en VisualBasic o otro programa?
ah! utilizas motores unipolares?
saludos..


----------



## Dario

Tuchito dijo:


> que tal Dario... quisiera preguntar dos cositas:
> - los driver aqui se sonectan directamente al puerto paralelo?


asi es amigo, se conectan directamente 



Tuchito dijo:


> - para el envio de datos de la mach3 a los drivers, isiste alguna programacion en VisualBasic o otro programa?


no, hay que configurar el mach para que te envie los datos al pin correspondiente del port paralelo. 



Tuchito dijo:


> ah! utilizas motores unipolares?
> saludos..


asi es, son motores unipolares... saludosss


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> yo te recomiendo que bajes el ultimo diagrama que subi, ahi esta con el CD4071, aqui te lo dejo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110922


 

@Dario te comento que hice 4 driver, pero antes quiero comentarte que en tu diagrama los pines de secuencia de 4 canales del 4028B son Q4= Pin1, Q5= Pin 6, Q6= Pin7, Q7= Pin4, porque veo que tienes la secuencia 0, 1, 2, 3 hacia el 4071, bueno como te comentaba hice varios driver, pero en 2 Driver no use Transistores si no el MP4020 y te comento que funciona muy bueno con pequeños motores de 48 pasos, estos no los voy a usar para una CNC porque ya tengo una, pero si voy aplicar tu circuito modificado + el MP4020 a un pequeño proyecto de una Mini-Wash Led Flower controlada por PAP, te quería pregunta si has construido luces de discoteca?


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> @Dario te comento que hice 4 driver, pero antes quiero comentarte que en tu diagrama los pines de secuencia de 4 canales del 4028B son Q4= Pin1, Q5= Pin 6, Q6= Pin7, Q7= Pin4, porque veo que tienes la secuencia 0, 1, 2, 3 hacia el 4071, bueno como te comentaba hice varios driver, pero en 2 Driver no use Transistores si no el MP4020 y te comento que funciona muy bueno con pequeños motores de 48 pasos, estos no los voy a usar para una CNC porque ya tengo una, pero si voy aplicar tu circuito modificado + el MP4020 a un pequeño proyecto de una Mini-Wash Led Flower controlada por PAP, te quería pregunta si has construido luces de discoteca?



Hola amigo, me da mucho gusto que te funcionen los drivers...  con respecto a los pines de secuencia, si, estan conectados desde Q0 a Q3, cuando encendes el circuito, no pasa nada con el motor porque hay que poner un nivel logico 0 al pin de enable y asi habilitar el circuito. con respecto a si he hecho  luces de discoteca, te cuento que no, nunca he hecho mas que secuenciadores con CD4017 o destelladores con 555 jeje...  saludos


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigo, me da mucho gusto que te funcionen los drivers...  con respecto a los pines de secuencia, si, estan conectados desde Q0 a Q3, cuando encendes el circuito, no pasa nada con el motor porque hay que poner un nivel logico 0 al pin de enable y asi habilitar el circuito. con respecto a si he hecho luces de discoteca, te cuento que no, nunca he hecho mas que secuenciadores con CD4017 o destelladores con 555 jeje...  saludos


 

Hola Dario si mira que van muy bien esos driver, apenas tenga un buen proyecto realizado lo comparto de pronto la semana entrante subo un avance, eso quería leer de ti eso mismo estaba viendo lo del nivel lógico por eso te preguntaba la conexión, hacer luces tiene su tarea mecánica, electrónica y sobre todo realizar los gabinetes algo que si quiero aprender, se me paso por alto preguntarte que tipo de motor estas usando en la CNC de gran escala que realizaste, se ve impresionante la mecánica y el empeño que le pusiste, mi CNC si es pequeña de las genéricas pero es una gran herramienta para diseño.


----------



## Dario

bueno, te cuento que los motores son unipolares de 200 pasos 2.4v y 1.2 Amper de consumo. el torque es de 6 kilos... a pesar de ser motores relativamente pequeños, te cuento que un dia puse el eje X en marcha y me pare sobre el cruce del eje Y y el motor me tiro sin problemas jejeje... quede asombrado de lo que pueden hacer 6kilos de torque en una varilla roscada de 8mm


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> bueno, te cuento que los motores son unipolares de 200 pasos 2.4v y 1.2 Amper de consumo. el torque es de 6 kilos... a pesar de ser motores relativamente pequeños, te cuento que un dia puse el eje X en marcha y me pare sobre el cruce del eje Y y el motor me tiro sin problemas jejeje... quede asombrado de lo que pueden hacer 6kilos de torque en una varilla roscada de 8mm


 
Mira que es un buen dato, tanto el tipo de motor como la varilla de 8mm, se ve que tu CNC tiene buena fuerza hasta para corte de lamina, mi CNC es pequeña  es una genérica para Aluminio y Madera, pero estoy muy bien con ella, apenas compre unas laminas de aluminio me pongo a realizar el gabinete para la mini-wash, el dilema es que estoy pensando en realizar una mini-prensa de doblado por grados para aluminio, porque si hace falta mucho para realizar gabinetes, tu que sabes de metalmecánica cual seria la mejor a realizar creo que me salí del tema un poquito


----------



## Dario

la mejor prensa??? yo conzco la de bisagra y la hidraulica, esta ultima se puede hacer con un gato hidraulico para automovil... tambien depende del tipo de gabinete que quieras hacer, si son de este tipo,
con una prensa de bisagra estara bien.





si son de este otro tipo, sera mejor una prensa hidraulica... saludosss


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> la mejor prensa??? yo conzco la de bisagra y la hidraulica, esta ultima se puede hacer con un gato hidraulico para automovil... tambien depende del tipo de gabinete que quieras hacer, si son de este tipo,
> con una prensa de bisagra estara bien.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/gabinete/Fig8.jpg
> si son de este otro tipo, sera mejor una prensa hidraulica... saludosss
> Ver el archivo adjunto 111641


 

Dario eres grande che, es una gran idea no había pensado en lo del gato hidráulico, desde ya me pongo a diseñar como podría implementarla para diferentes grados, muchas gracias por tu gran ayuda, valoro mucho tus comentarios y proyectos


----------



## Dario

bueno, aqui te dejo un viejo video en el que muestro una que hice como para que te des una idea, eso si, las puntas que hice, son muy bajas, tienen que ser mas altas para poder trabajar con comodidad...
por si tenes alguna pregunta sobre el gabinete plastico que ves ahi, lo hice con un plastico que no se como, pero se plegaba como si fuera de metal...  saludos


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> bueno, aqui te dejo un viejo video en el que muestro una que hice como para que te des una idea, eso si, las puntas que hice, son muy bajas, tienen que ser mas altas para poder trabajar con comodidad...
> por si tenes alguna pregunta sobre el gabinete plastico que ves ahi, lo hice con un plastico que no se como, pero se plegaba como si fuera de metal...  saludos
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vneFFI6sS0I


 

 @Dario buenísima tu plegadora tiene un diseño único, bueno yo solo tengo una prensa como la de la imagen, he doblado buenas piezas pequeñas, no se si será  Metacrilato o Plexiglas muy bueno para realizar gabinetes transparentes, pero no sabia que se podía doblar sin calentarse, en cuanto a la prensa esta semana cotizo el material para hacerme la de bisagra, ya la vi en acción y es lo que necesito, para hacer unos buenos gabinetes, muchas gracias por tu gran colaboracion


----------



## Dario

ok amigo, mucha suerte con tu plegadora...  PDya quisiera tener una prensa de banco como la de la foto... yo tengo una que es casera y se la regalaron a mi papa hace como 20 años )


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> ok amigo, mucha suerte con tu plegadora...  PDya quisiera tener una prensa de banco como la de la foto... yo tengo una que es casera y se la regalaron a mi papa hace como 20 años )


 
Gracias @Dario vamos a ver como me va con ese proyecto, y hablando de proyectos, aquí comparto una pequeña CNC tipo Plotter para PCB que me encontré navegando, su simpleza es la que la hace tan buena, tanto en el video como en la web que dejo ahí encontraran, lo básico para realizarla, esta muy bueno esa mini Plotter para PCB.





 





 





 

Documentación y programación https://github.com/dherrendoerfer/uCNC_controller


Aquí dejo otra que me gusto mucho:









Mas información y PCB de esta CNC aquí: http://www2.arnes.si/~sspslavr/cnc_slo/cnc_slo.html


----------



## fen2006

espectacular esa maquinita... y muy artesanal que hasta yo podría hacerla.


----------



## seaarg

Me parece importante para quien haga el plotter con lapicera de tinta indeleble como el que hice yo:

Mirar bien la maquina que puso videos Yetrox, el sistema para levantar la lapicera y que no se aplaste cuando baja es de lo mejor que he visto. El mio es super complicado al lado de esto!


----------



## Yetrox

@seaarg si es muy buen plotter su apariencia sencilla pero su mecánica es muy buena, también vi tu plotter se ve buenísimo, si quisiera realizarme un buen plotter pero a Arduino, quizás para los que deseen armarlo con los driver A397 son muy buenos, pero tengan en cuenta de colocarles protección o no de mover los motores de forma manual, porque al moverlos generen voltajes pequeños que pueden encender hasta un LED bidireccionalmente., este voltaje inverso puede quemar los driver por eso coloquen siempre protección inversa a estos mismos.

Bueno hablando de Ruteo comparto este video de un Pantógrafo muy bueno, también hay Pantógrafos CNC manuales, siempre he querido tener un copiador de 3D, podría crear piezas en 3D facilmente esto me da una buena idea


----------



## Tuchito

buenas Dario, aqui nuevamente queriendo despejar interrogantes (perdon por las moelstias),
ya vamos con el el proyecto un 40%, por el mometo decidi meterme el tema de generar gcodes para que lea el mach3 asta que me llegue materiales, ahora bien queria que me explicaras sobre el procedimiento que realizas para generera los gcode para el trazado y perforacion del pcb.
saludos... y perdon por las moelstias..


----------



## fen2006

yo me volví loco buscando programa para que hiciera el routeo y las perforaciones juntas y al final lo hice con proteus que genera el código gerber y después con coppercam y por ultimo el mach3.


----------



## Dario

hola amigos, les explico como hago para fresar mis pcbs. primero diseño el pcb con el soft Sprint layout5, luego voy a FILE-->EXPORT-->Milling Files-->Isolation milling (HPGL, * .plt) en el siguiente cuadro, en LAYER, tildo la casilla C2, que corresponde al cobre. en mirror, elijo None y en option, tildo la casilla Mark drill holes. le doy a OK, lo compila, y me da el cuadro para guardar el plt en la carpeta que yo quiera y listo... luego lo importo desde Kcam o mach3 y ya... eso es todo. espero les sirva, saldosss.


----------



## miborbolla

Yo para PCB,  hago exactamente lo mismo que Dario, pero partiendo con el software Sprint layout http://www.abacom-online.de/html/sprint-layout.html que es el que yo tengo.

Para otras cosas utilizo Corel Draw, y autocad, aunque he visto que prácticamente cualquier programa basado en Vectores puede exportar en formato PLT, que es un estandard en la industria y por tanto se puede importar directo desde mach3.

Saludos


----------



## SunLight

Hola buenas noches he estado leyendo casi todo el post jejeje y he observado que la mayoría ha hecho una interface en puerto paralelo en ves de usb me parecen interesantes todos sus proyectos, y han dado muy buenos aportes, bueno aquí mi cuestión ¿porque hacer una interfaz en paralelo y no una usb? ¿alguien ha conseguido realizar la conexion usb con match 3? ¿ustedes que me recomiendan? porque he buscado como no tienen idea y no logro encontrar como hacer un convertidor serial-paralelo, en ultima instancia creo que compraría la tarjeta de puerto paralelo ¿alguien de ustedes ha hecho jalar el modbus de mach3?, seria interesante manejarlo por el puerto serie (COM VIRTUAL) ¿no lo creen?


----------



## miborbolla

SunLight dijo:


> Hola buenas noches he estado leyendo casi todo el post jejeje y he observado que la mayoría ha hecho una interface en puerto paralelo en ves de usb me parecen interesantes todos sus proyectos, y han dado muy buenos aportes, bueno aquí mi cuestión ¿porque hacer una interfaz en paralelo y no una usb? ¿alguien ha conseguido realizar la conexion usb con match 3? ¿ustedes que me recomiendan? porque he buscado como no tienen idea y no logro encontrar como hacer un convertidor serial-paralelo, en ultima instancia creo que compraría la tarjeta de puerto paralelo ¿alguien de ustedes ha hecho jalar el modbus de mach3?, seria interesante manejarlo por el puerto serie (COM VIRTUAL) ¿no lo creen?



Lo que sucede es que el mach3 utiliza el puerto paralelo de manera natural, existen tarjetas USB para mach3 algunas se presentan en el siguiente link:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=usb+mach3&_sacat=0

Sin embargo los drivers, el firmware, diagrama, etc, no están disponibles como para fabricarse un clon, ademas por parte de la empresa que desarrolla el Mach3  http://www.machsupport.com/ no tiene un canal abierto para que uno mismo pueda hacerse el plugin, por todo esto al menos yo no he podido lograr algún avance en este tema.

Realizar un "convertidor" de puerto paralelo es imposible ya que el software de mach3, utiliza el hardware del puerto paralelo de manera masiva y como sabemos, el puerto paralelo utiliza una interrupcion de hardware que es mandatoria para que el mach3 este sincronizado con la tarjeta que maneja los motores.

No puedo uno mirar el Modbus si no tienes solucionado el tema principal que respecta al control principal de motores, el modbus sirve para anexar otras cosas, mas switches, relevadores, etc, pero jamas el control de los motores principales.

Por ultimo comento que lo que si he logrado hacer, es utilizar las mismas tarjetas de drivers de motores (como las expuestas aquí) interfaceadas con un arduino, si buscamos en San Google "arduino cnc", encontraran como lo he realizado.

Estos son los comentarios que puedo hacer al respecto, pero por supuesto que esto no es la neta del planeta y si alguien tiene algun fundamento de como crear el propio plugin para mach3, me gustaria conocerla e intentar desarrollar el mismo.

Saludos


----------



## SunLight

Muchísimas gracias miborbolla seguiré investigando mas adelante como hacer esa conversión de paralelo a serie, por ahora comprare la tarjeta de puerto paralelo para comenzar con mi proyecto tu informacion ha sido muy valiosa si logro conseguir hacer esa conversion lo posteare por aqui.


----------



## Yetrox

@SunLight cómprate uno de estos smooth stepper son compatibles con Mash3, Mi CNC tiene uno igual y trabaja de lo mejor, es compatible con la interfaz que esta en el video, con una CNC casera no se puede


----------



## miborbolla

Yetrox dijo:


> @SunLight cómprate uno de estos smooth stepper son compatibles con Mash3, Mi CNC tiene uno igual y trabaja de lo mejor, es compatible con la interfaz que esta en el video, con una CNC casera no se puede
> http://dashx.net/images/ESS.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZzyF0evshc



Justamente es lo que hago con el arduino y el software que monto en el arduino es el que esta disponible en:

https://github.com/grbl/grbl

A mi me a funcionado bien, mas que bien diría, claro esta que yo lo uso de manera personal y casera y nada comparable con la interface gráfica y todas las prestaciones de Mach3, pero en verdad no le pide mucho este metodo con arduino.

Vamos, es la alternativa USB que mejor tengo a la mano...

Saludos


----------



## SunLight

Bueno es que en realidad estaba pensando en armar mi etapa de potencia porque los motores que usare son de mucha corriente, consumen hasta 5A, creo que esas tarjetas son para motores mas pequeños por ello quería hacer mi tarjeta, pero pues me parecen interesantes todas las ideas, la del arduino igual suena bien y tal ves lo pruebe con mi arduino, aunque creo que comprare la tarjeta paralela, viendo el smooth stepper veo que si es posible hacer la conversión a paralelo lo cual ha aumentado mis esperanzas, voy a seguir investigando como realizar la conversión


----------



## Yetrox

SunLight dijo:


> Bueno es que en realidad estaba pensando en armar mi etapa de potencia porque los motores que usare son de mucha corriente, consumen hasta 5A, creo que esas tarjetas son para motores mas pequeños por ello quería hacer mi tarjeta, pero pues me parecen interesantes todas las ideas, la del arduino igual suena bien y tal ves lo pruebe con mi arduino, aunque creo que comprare la tarjeta paralela, viendo el smooth stepper veo que si es posible hacer la conversión a paralelo lo cual ha aumentado mis esperanzas, voy a seguir investigando como realizar la conversión


 


@SunLight si son para casi 5Amp el M542 Driver te va bien, funciona con PAP de 1Amp a 4.5Amp, te sugiero que compres un KIT CNC te sale mucho mas económico, como este Kit es muy bueno y con ello te queda una CNC para dar envidia

Aquí esta el Kit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Kit-4-A...-Breakout-Interface-Board-Cable-/181148265383


Una pruebita con el USB Breakout AKZ250 + M542


----------



## SunLight

Suena bien lo considerare esta muy hermosa la tarjeta


----------



## Tuchito

buenas que tal....
bueno amigos una consulta por favor... para ni cnc encontre 2 tipos de motores, el primero es una EM-336 que sale bien baratos (3 motores) pero el problema es que nose sus caracteristicas tecnicas y al buscar en la red tampoco las encontre alguien por favor me ayudaria con la informacion.... y el segundo tipo de motor es 17HS8401 pero son muy muy caras, bipolares (solo 2 unidades)... bueno una colaboracion en la eleccion con los motores porfa...
saludos


----------



## Yetrox

Tuchito dijo:


> buenas que tal....
> bueno amigos una consulta por favor... para ni cnc encontre 2 tipos de motores, el primero es una EM-336 que sale bien baratos (3 motores) pero el problema es que nose sus caracteristicas tecnicas y al buscar en la red tampoco las encontre alguien por favor me ayudaria con la informacion.... y el segundo tipo de motor es 17HS8401 pero son muy muy caras, bipolares (solo 2 unidades)... bueno una colaboracion en la eleccion con los motores porfa...
> saludos


 
@Tuchito El viejo Motor EM-336 STP-42D221-03 es de 7V a casi 1Amp, es económico porque lo encuentras en Impresoras viejas Epson, el NEMA 17HS8401 es muy bueno y no es muy costoso, porque hay unos que cuestan esta vida y la otra, la elección de motores si va en presupuesto, voltaje, corriente, numero de pasos, Torque en Kg, eso también depende que tipo de CNC quieres construir, si es para PCB, madera, aluminio etc...

Si consigues motores de buena corriente así mismo debes gastar en un Driver, te sugiero los de 1 a 2 Amperios Máximo, de 3 Amperios en adelante va ser un buen gasto, en cuanto a voltaje puede ser de 3.6V a 12V, numero de pasos depende de que tipo de CNC vas a construir, para PCB necesitas mas precisión esto significa que el PAP debe tener mínimo 96 a 200 Pasos, en cuanto a Torque lo ideal seria 1Kg a 4Kg, pero como te digo todo depende del tipo de CNC y presupuesto, porque si vas a comprar buenos motores estos van ligados a buenos implementos, si quieres una CNC casera constrúyela con lo que tengas, si quieres una buena CNC precisa y de calidad vas a necesitar buen dinero $$

Te recomiendo los SY35ST28, es un Bipolar NEMA 14... 360º/1.8º= 200 pasos, 10V DC a Medio Amperio= 500mA, torque de retención 1Kg, es un BBB "Bueno-Bonito y Barato"


----------



## fen2006

yo compre una para hacer placas la mas barata que encontré porque no tenia los driver pero he visto varias en el foro muy buenas y que hacen el trabajo


----------



## Yetrox

fen2006 dijo:


> yo compre una para hacer placas la mas barata que encontré porque no tenia los driver pero he visto varias en el foro muy buenas y que hacen el trabajo


 
@fen2006 Se ve muy buena, con unos buenos Driver te queda una buena maquina para trabajar. 

Cuanto te valió la Zen toolworks 7x7 ? 

las he visto trabajar con Arduino + Grbl Shield y van muy precisas para PCB...

La mía es una 3020 es una CNC Chinita con adaptador USB, la conseguí muy económica ya que un amigo las trae, para corte en madera y aluminio es muy buena


----------



## fen2006

la mía es de juguete delante de esa... la mía la compre en 360 dolares y aparte los driver y el mach3 que a la final se gasta casi lo mismo... 
me falta comprar el spindle pero lo tengo trabajando con un dremel que es muy ruidoso...
he visto en el foro que algunas mercancía la envían gratis de china pero por aquí no conozco a nadie todavía,
hace tiempo compre unas mechas en amazon y la despacharon de china para después enviármelas a venezuela.


----------



## Yetrox

fen2006 dijo:


> la mía es de juguete delante de esa... la mía la compre en 360 dolares y aparte los driver y el mach3 que a la final se gasta casi lo mismo...
> me falta comprar el spindle pero lo tengo trabajando con un dremel que es muy ruidoso...
> he visto en el foro que algunas mercancía la envían gratis de china pero por aquí no conozco a nadie todavía,
> hace tiempo compre unas mechas en amazon y la despacharon de china para después enviármelas a venezuela.


 
@fen2006 Para mi la tuya no es ningún juguete, una CNC desde la mas caserita hasta una CNC DIY Profesional todas tienen su merito, he visto la tuya trabajando con buenos drivers y para PCB soy muy precisas


----------



## fen2006

este son los driver que tengo y si es precisa y he notado que cuando le bajo la velocidad los trazos de las pistas en los pad queda mejor. bien cuadraditos y lo que me gusta mucho es que hace todos los huecos de una vez claro después de hacer todas las pistas, porque con las primeras placas no tenia la mecha para los huecos.


----------



## Fogonazo

No es una "Fresadora", pero *SI* es un torno *CNC* controlado con un Arduino


----------



## Tuchito

buenas camaradas...
tengo problema para la configuracion del mach3, alguien me podria ayudar....
primeramente mi maquina no tenia puerto paralelo asi que me coloque una tarjeta pci para puerto paralelo, y al configurar tengo un problemita... ise  los mismos paso de un documento que encontre por la red y un video, pero cuando mando a funcionar el programa y me aserco al puerto paralelo con un tester las señales que supuestamente tendrian que salir (paso y direcion) no logro verlas, bueno posiblente estoy comentiendo un error el la configuracion... porfavor una colaboracio...
saludos...


----------



## Yetrox

Tuchito dijo:


> buenas camaradas...
> tengo problema para la configuracion del mach3, alguien me podria ayudar....
> primeramente mi maquina no tenia puerto paralelo asi que me coloque una tarjeta pci para puerto paralelo, y al configurar tengo un problemita... ise los mismos paso de un documento que encontre por la red y un video, pero cuando mando a funcionar el programa y me aserco al puerto paralelo con un tester las señales que supuestamente tendrian que salir (paso y direcion) no logro verlas, bueno posiblente estoy comentiendo un error el la configuracion... porfavor una colaboracio...
> saludos...



@Tuchito Si te falta la configuración del Intervalo de tu puerto de comunicaciones. Primero te vas a Administrador de Dispositivos, estando ahí abres el Ports (COM & LPT) luego te vas PCI Parallel, de ahí en Recursos te aparece el tipo de recurso intervalo E/S, al frente esta la configuración debe aparecerte un serial de 8 dígitos combinados con letras, abres la configuración Port Setup And Axis Selection de tu mash3, en Port#1 pegas los 4 primeros dígitos seguidos de Ox en Port Address "Que es la dirección de tu puerto", te pongo un ejemplo para que te guíes digamos mi configuración de mi intervalo E/S...es 03F5-03FF, entonces copio el 03F5 y lo pego al Port #1, seguido del Ox...me quedaría así mi Port Address Ox03F5 y ya esta.


----------



## tito123

que tal amigos.. un ayuda en la calibracion de los movimientos en los motores, el problemita es que al aser funcionar ya todo, mando a confeccionar un circuito de prueva que no sobrepasa los 3 cm x 4 cm, y me confecciona 4 veses mas, como puedo realisart la calibrasion, toy manejando motorers de 1.8º, un husillo o tuerca sin fin de 1mm.. por favor una pequeña ayuda en el asunto
grasisas...


----------



## fen2006

que programa tienes? con mach3 en config-motor tuning-en la ventana inferior esta Steps per y velocity
para cuadrar los pasos  del motor.


----------



## tito123

bueno grasias por tu respuesta fen.. bueno el plroblema es como hayar esos valores , lei en su manual de como calcularlos teniendo en cuenta los pasos del motor y la separacion de los adientes del motor pero nada, toy buscando la solucion como loco pero nada, y si utilizo el mach3..


----------



## fen2006

es como te dije antes y otra forma es en automatico. abres la pestaña de SETTING y en la parte inferior izquierda se encuentra AXIS CALIBRATION que te da el numero de pasos.


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, aqui les dejo el inicio de mi tutorial paso a paso para construir una maquinita cnc de escritorio lo mas sencillo y barato posible, espero les sea de utilidad. saludosss


----------



## Dario

Bueno, talvez esta segunda parte les resulte un poco aburrida, pero aunque para algunos parezca simple de hacer, para otros no lo es... en este video explico como colocar las guias en nuestra maquinita... saludosss


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, aqui de nuevo dejandoles la tercera parte de este video tutorial en el que aprendemos paso a paso como construir esta maquinita que esta quedando muy buena.  que lo disfruten, saludosss


----------



## barto2410

Estimado dario. tengo los mismos motores 57BYG 059, tamaño NEMA 23, 6Kg/cm. pero no le doy tecla con la electronica. podrias si tenes los planos de la electronica que has utilizado para tu proyecto con lista de materiales? te lo agradeceria mas que mucho. saludos


----------



## Dario

Hola amigo, para esos motores te recomiendo la interface de esteca55 en www.esteca55.com.ar saludos


----------



## barto2410

Dario le has reformado algun integrado o solo has seguido al pie de la letra los componentes? y con respecto a los driver usaste los que firuran ahi tambien?


----------



## Dario

Yo he montado la interfase y los drivers para motores unipolares y lo he hecho tal cual figuran ahi en esa pagina, todo ha funcionado a la perfeccion.  saludos


----------



## barto2410

en cuanto a calidad de trazo marcha todo bien.?


----------



## Dario

La calidad de trazo va a depender de las guias y las varillas roscadas que utlices. para que todo salga perfecto, tenes que usar este tipo de guias y rodamientos:





y esta clase de varilla roscada:




Solo si sos exigente con la perfeccion de los trazos, sino, podes usar alguno de los tantos diseños que hay en la web. aqui en este thread estan las fotos de los que yo utilice.
Saludosss


----------



## barto2410

Dario eternamente agradecido estoy con tus respuestas. El tipo de transmision que tengo es con correa dentada. voy a probar y si no es preciso lo cambiare por lo que me recomendas.


----------



## Dario

Ok amigo, he visto maquinitas con correa dentada funcionando muy bien. mucha suerte con tu proyecto, un gran saludo...


----------



## Rnl

Dario dijo:


> Ok amigo, he visto maquinitas con correa dentada funcionando muy bien. mucha suerte con tu proyecto, un gran saludo...



hola Dario podrias por favor orientarme de como van las guias y los motores en tu cnc y respecto a los driver de cnc de asteka 55 he armado el de 4amp con mosfet pero no funciona hay alguna modificación que hacer
gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Dario

Hola amigo, si te referis a este driver, no hay que hacer ninguna modificacion. recorda que los mosfet deben ir aislados del disipador. otra cosa, fijate que alguna de las pistas no se te haya cortado, ya que son muy finas. ah, no te olvides que el driver cuenta con un pin de enable, que se utiliza para activar o desactivar el driver. saludosss 
PD: podes ver como colocar las guias en los videotutoriales que he compartido aqui, si es que te referis a la cnc del video. cualquier cosa, no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## milroc

Hola ,Dario te felicito por tu trabajo , podrías decirme si colocaras el vídeo que falta para terminar la fresadora.Desde ya muchas gracias.Un saludo desde Quilmes


----------



## Dario

milroc dijo:


> Hola ,Dario te felicito por tu trabajo , podrías decirme si colocaras el vídeo que falta para terminar la fresadora.Desde ya muchas gracias.Un saludo desde Quilmes


Muchas gracias amigo... claro que si, en esta semana sale la cuarta entrega con la finalizacion de la parte mecanica de la cnc, aca te comparto unas imagenes de como va quedando.


----------



## robinbmx

HOLA A TODOS...
Hace mucho tiempo que no posteaba, hoy les traigo algo de lo que hable hace ya un buen tiempo y tenia que ver con el famoso problema de los ordenadores que no poseían puerto paralelo y el funcionamiento del MACH3, hoy después de hace mucho tiempo sin tocar mi maquina ya totalmente finalizada, decidí configurar y probar una tarjeta PCMCIA to Parallel Port, que tenia en espera de ser probada, parece ser que funciona muy bien, ya tendría que comprobar muchas mas cosas en cuanto a configuración del puerto y velocidades de los motores para ver a que frecuencia funcionan mejor con respecto a la simulación en físico de esta tarjeta. pues nada aquí les dejo un vídeo de lo que hice hoy probando su funcionamiento...


----------



## milroc

Gracias Dario,por contestar,esta quedando muy linda tu maquina espero pronto empezar la mía .Espero tu vídeo pronto saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo

Dario, que medida de perfil de aluminio recomientas; ancho, paredes, grosor...
Gracias


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, aqui les dejo la cuarta entrega del videotutorial para armar la maquinita cnc de escritorio casera. esta dividida en 3, porque se me hizo muy largo el video y decidi partirlo en 3 jeje...  bueno, la idea es que en esta parte, finaliza la construccion de la parte mecanica de la maquinita... el proximo paso sera diseñar la interface para conectarla a la pc. si hay alguna duda de alguna cosa que no entiendan, pueden consultar con confianza. un gran saludo a todos y que lo disfruten 
ah, el link con los planos y el partlist de la maquinita, los materiales que faltan en el partlist, estan en el primer video de la maquinita 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ze4dibolp7sp3p0/diseño.rar


----------



## milroc

Gracias Dario por compartir...


----------



## Dario

De nada amigo, me encanta compartir mis conocimientos con los demas, saludosss


----------



## tuchoeste

gracias dario por compartir exelente videos


----------



## Dario

No me digan que no es una buena idea para hacer este fin de semana jeje...


----------



## Dario

jajaja  me equivoque de tema ... se supone que esto debia ir a videos para compartir y mas. le pido a cualquier moderador que vea esto que lo mueva por favor a videos para compartir y mas... perdon


----------



## Dario

Pelelalo dijo:


> Dario, que medida de perfil de aluminio recomientas; ancho, paredes, grosor...
> Gracias


Hola amigo, disculpa la demora, no habia visto tu mensaje... 
yo estoy usando un perfil de aluminio en U de 12mmX12mm. saludos y disculpa la demora


----------



## Pelelalo

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigo, disculpa la demora, no habia visto tu mensaje...
> yo estoy usando un perfil de aluminio en U de 12mmX12mm. saludos y disculpa la demora



Nada de disculpas. Era de suponer que no lo habías visto.
Es una pasada contar en el foro con alguien así.

Un saludo


----------



## milroc

Hola amigo Dario ,una consulta el perfil que va debajo del eje z a cuantos centímetros del borde va colocado gracias... !!


----------



## Dario

milroc dijo:


> Hola amigo Dario ,una consulta el perfil que va debajo del eje z a cuantos centímetros del borde va colocado gracias... !!


Bueno, si has visto los primeros dos videos, veras que los he puesto a 2,5cm desde el borde de la madera.  saludosss


----------



## milroc

Gracias Dario por contestar....!!


----------



## Pelelalo

No se me hace necesario un tutorial para hacer la abrazadera que sujeta la tuerca larga, pero agradecería alguna indicación, pues por asi decirlo, la tuerca se resbala de la chapa. Usas pegamento? Yo lo hago con tornillo de banco y maza, pero siempre me queda holgado.

Alguien que le haya quedado bien?


----------



## Dario

Pelelalo dijo:


> No se me hace necesario un tutorial para hacer la abrazadera que sujeta la tuerca larga, pero agradecería alguna indicación, pues por asi decirlo, la tuerca se resbala de la chapa. Usas pegamento? Yo lo hago con tornillo de banco y maza, pero siempre me queda holgado.
> 
> Alguien que le haya quedado bien?



 Tenes razon, comprobe lo mismo, mi tuerca se resbalaba de la chapa, pero le puse pegamento de contacto y lo deje hasta el otro dia para que se seque y ya no se resbala.  es un detalle del que voy a dar explicacion en el proximo video jeje... saludosss


----------



## Dario

Una imagen de como va quedando la interface para la maquinita jeje...


----------



## Dario

Que tal amigos, aqui de nuevo adelantandoles el desarrollo de la interface para la mini cnc... les cuento que ya termine de crear el pcb, asi que en breve estare subiendo el nuevo video tutorial jeje... bueno, aqui les dejo unas imagenes de como quedó... saludosss


----------



## fabio1

Hola Dario y todos los demas,siempre tube las ganar de armar mi propia maquina cnc    y como no quiero ser algo tan grade mi pregunta es en vez de poner una varilla roscada se puede poner las correas que traen la impresoras???


----------



## miborbolla

fabio1 dijo:


> Hola Dario y todos los demas,siempre tube las ganar de armar mi propia maquina cnc    y como no quiero ser algo tan grade mi pregunta es en vez de poner una varilla roscada se puede poner las correas que traen la impresoras???



Hola, por supuesto que se puede, sin embargo la "Fuerza" mecánica que logras con el Tornillo o varilla roscada es muy superior con respecto a la correa dentada, y al menos para mi particular experiencia ha resultado mejor la varilla roscada. Por supuesto que si a tu sistema  entre el motor y la correa dentada existe el engranaje adecuado, pues ya es otra cosa y solo te resta verificar que en el sistema dentado en realidad soporte el esfuerzo que requieres para mover tu sistema X,Y,Z...

Saludos


----------



## Dario

Bueno, el amigo miborbolla ha respondido exactamente lo que yo habria contestado jeje...  un gran saludo para todos


----------



## fen2006

las correas dentadas las usan en las maquinas 3d porque no hay esfuerzo de corte solo hace falta la posición para colocar el plástico derretido


----------



## YovannyBass

Hello amigos!

Soy medio Yovanny (Bass) García, ya tengo un tiempito aquí pero hasta ahora no había aportado nada sobre los temas que tantos nos gustan de la electrónica.

Pues he recomenzado mi pasión por este mundo y les invito a ver mi BLOG: construyalofacil (punto) blogspot (punto ) com -  y en el cada semana verán la continuidad de mis proyectos y muchas cosas de interés.

Soy amante de hacer las cosas desde cero e irme creando poco a poco las partes necesarias para terminar dicho proyecto.

Ya comence a hacerme esta CNC que ven en la foto hecha coon tubos de PVC...un poco difil debido a que hay que improvisar mucho en algunas piezas porque no las hay en mi pais pero pronto estara lista.

Desde Higuey en la Republica Dominicana un fuerte saludo para todos.


----------



## fen2006

se ve muy bonita te felicito.


----------



## ikaros1

Hola*,* soy nuevo estoy empezandome a hacer un cnc con motores epson em-258 pero los drivers q*ue* hice lb1845-pic16f84a no funcionan como deben*,* no se si programe mal el pic con el codigo hex q*ue* venia en la pagina o tengo el lb1845 quemado


----------



## Tuchito

muy buenas camaradas.... 
bueno acabo de terminara mi pequeña cnc pcb y quedo re lindo, el problema que se presenta es el siguiente, le hise funcionar el sistema con un funte atx que tenia en casa, pero por motivos de exigenccias quisisera realizar un fuente de alimentacion cnc, encontre algunos circuitos pero no me funcionaron como pensaba, la funete tiene que alimentar a tres motores que consumen 5 a 8v con 2.5A, se agradese su ayuda...


----------



## ikaros1

No te seria mejor comprar una fuente swicher o comprar una buena fuente de pc*,* es mas barato*, *venden usadas *por* mercadolibre en subasta


----------



## miborbolla

ikaros1 dijo:


> No te seria mejor comprar una fuente swicher o comprar una buena fuente de pc es mas barato venden usadas x mercadolibre en subasta



Yo por ejemplo utilizo una fuente de 12 Volts 15 amps, que originalmente era de una DELL de escritorio, cabe hacer notar que esta fuente solo entrega esos 12Volts y 5 volts (500 ma) para cuando esta en Standbye, me costo solo 300 pesos mexicanos en un deshuesadero, viene en un gabinete tipo fuente de laptop (obviamente mucho mas grande) y estoy sobrado para mis motores PAP que utilizo. 

Así que una fuente para PC ATX convencional no la recomiendo por su bajo amperaje en los 12 Volts.

Saludos


----------



## tuchoeste

hola encontré esta interfaces  no se que les parece http://www.martsola.com/blog/static.php?page=muhi_en


----------



## Dario

Bueno amigos, aqui les dejo como adelanto, una imagen de nuestra interface interconectada con sus drivers para motores y el link de descarga. les cuento que mañana estare subiendo el video con la explicacion de su funcionamiento y demas, que lo disfruten 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xin5t11u0vhanju/CNC_R-E_2014.rar


----------



## Fogonazo

*! Dario gracias por el aporte ¡*


----------



## Dario

Jeje...  es un placer compartir mis proyectos con la comunidad... saludos fogo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Deduzco correctamente si pienso que los "Switch Home" dan la referencia de la posición "0" a los movimientos ?


----------



## Dario

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Deduzco correctamente si pienso que los "Switch Home" dan la referencia de la posición "0" a los movimientos ?


Exactamente fogo, son para detectar la posicion cero de los ejes jeje... aqui dejo las caracteristicas de la interface y del driver para motores...

 Caracteristicas tecnicas de la interface R-E V1.0

Tension de alientacion desde 8 a 15 volt (4AMP ideal)
Capacidad para controlar hasta 3 ejes
Alimentacion individual para cada driver de motor
Encendido y apagado del husillo por software
Sistema de habilitacion (ENABLE) temporizado individual para cada eje por hardware
Boton de parada de emergencia (E-STOP)
Sistema de proteccion de limite mecanico por hardware 
Sistema de deteccion de posicon cero 

            Caractteristicas tecnicas del driver para motores paso a paso R-E V1.0

Entrada de tension de alimentacion para motores desde 5VCC hasta 24VCC 
Intensidad maxima de carga: 1.5 AMP MAX
Tension de alientacion de logica digital: 5VCC
Entradas de control: PASO, DIRECCION y HABILITACION (ENABLE)


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales

Un saludo a todos, veo la inquietud sobre las fuentes para Cnc, como también lo ingenioso de los diferentes proyectos, desde hace varios meses vengo con la idea de construirme una,  solo que los motores paso a paso que poseo son de impresoras viejas epson stylus y uno por allí de 12 voltios que traen los analizadores de leche, pero bien voy analizarlos, para ponerme manos a la obra ya que  Dario me despertó mas el interés, de paso lo felicito por el esfuerzo por el buen planteamiento de la electrónica de su cnc y gracias por compartirlo en este foro.

No puedo llegar con las manos vacías, acá les entrego una fuente para diferentes proyectos de cnc, con diagrama, pcb y toda la documentación. Espero les sea funcional, ya que puede entregar según el transformador que tengamos dispuesto desde 1,2-Voltios hasta 30V DC y 10A. Pero si deseamos menos amperios, basta con solo eliminar dos  2N3771 y dos resistencias de 0,33/10W, esto ya es opción en cuanto a las necesidades que tengamos.

Les deseo un prospero año nuevo.

Carlos Manuel Chamorro Rosales


----------



## robinbmx

Dario, Gracias, Buen aporte, Pregunta? Puedo usar una fuente de PC para esa interface. un saludo.


----------



## Dario

robinbmx dijo:


> Dario, Gracias, Buen aporte, Pregunta? Puedo usar una fuente de PC para esa interface. un saludo.


Porsupuesto que si, lo unico que estos drivers solo aguantan un motor con un consumo que no sea mayor a 1.5 Amper. mas adelante pienso hacer unos drivers mas potentes para motores unipolares y bipolares que puedan conectarse a esta interface. 
Aqui dejo el link del video que acabo de subir


----------



## Dario

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Un saludo a todos, veo la inquietud sobre las fuentes para Cnc, como también lo ingenioso de los diferentes proyectos, desde hace varios meses vengo con la idea de construirme una,  solo que los motores paso a paso que poseo son de impresoras viejas epson stylus y uno por allí de 12 voltios que traen los analizadores de leche, pero bien voy analizarlos, para ponerme manos a la obra ya que  Dario me despertó mas el interés, de paso lo felicito por el esfuerzo por el buen planteamiento de la electrónica de su cnc y gracias por compartirlo en este foro.
> 
> No puedo llegar con las manos vacías, acá les entrego una fuente para diferentes proyectos de cnc, con diagrama, pcb y toda la documentación. Espero les sea funcional, ya que puede entregar según el transformador que tengamos dispuesto desde 1,2-Voltios hasta 30V DC y 10A. Pero si deseamos menos amperios, basta con solo eliminar dos  2N3771 y dos resistencias de 0,33/10W, esto ya es opción en cuanto a las necesidades que tengamos.
> 
> Les deseo un prospero año nuevo.
> Carlos Manuel Chamorro Rosales


Hola amigo, no habia visto tu mensaje... muchas gracias por el aporte, esta genial y se puede implementar muy bien en el diseño de la interface que he dejado, que no es mia, es de todo el foro  te dejo un gran saludo y tambien el deseo de que tengas un muy feliz y prospero año nuevo...  
PD: (en estos dias estare subiendo un video en el que se muestra el armado y prueba de nuestra interface.)


----------



## Fogonazo

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> . . . No puedo llegar con las manos vacías, acá les entrego una fuente para diferentes proyectos de cnc, . . .



Sobre esta configuración de fuente de alimentación se ha hablado bastante en el Foro, *es malo*

Es regulada, pero *NO* estabilizada


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales

Un saludo nuevamente a todos y respondiendole a Dario su inquietud debo decirte, que como explique solo tengo un pap de un analizador de leche que es de 12v y si lo he hecho solamente girar libremente, sin carga alguna, porque en los analizadores de leche ekomilk usan una fuente regulada, no se que inconveniente hayan tenido otras personas con la fuente como explica fogonazo. Voy a probar con otros motores de impresora stylus a ver que pasa. 

Como el proyecto que planteas Dario lo veo muy  bien y gracias una vez más por compartirlo a todos nosotros, puedes armártelo con solo dos 2N3771 y un transformador de acuerdo a la cantidad de amperios que necesites. Si te es de utilidad puedo proporcionarte el mismo diseño con solo dos 2N3771, lógicamente que la pcb es mas pequeña, con menos componentes. 

Estamos en contacto  deseándoles feliz año nuevo.

Carlos M Chamorro R.


----------



## Fogonazo

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> . . .  no se que inconveniente hayan tenido otras personas con la fuente como explica fogonazo.



No hay inconveniente, solo es un mal diseño.

La etapa de salida es un darlington gigante trabajando como seguidor por emisor, y con esa configuración la fuente no es estabilizada.


----------



## solaris8

dario, no habia visto la interfaz....que buen laburo, exelente gracias por compartirlo!!


----------



## Dario

solaris8 dijo:


> dario, no habia visto la interfaz....que buen laburo, exelente gracias por compartirlo!!


Como le dije a fogo, es un placer compartir mis proyectos aqui en el foro muchas gracias... saludosss


----------



## Dario

El pcb de uno de los drivers para motor fresado con la maquinita y la electronica que les he compartido. este pcb tiene algunos errores por no configurar bien el diametro de la punta de corte que use... en este caso, frese este pcb con una punta conica casera que fabrique para hacer la prueba y el resultado fue bastante aceptable si consideramos eso ... otra cosa, el cobre que use, es reciclado, asi que tiene algunos cortes que no corresponden al circuito...


----------



## fen2006

en mi caso era el programa que hacia el codigo G  que me cortaba unas pistas para hacer atajos de recorrido


----------



## miborbolla

Dario dijo:


> El pcb de uno de los drivers para motor fresado con la maquinita y la electronica que les he compartido. este pcb tiene algunos errores por no configurar bien el diametro de la punta de corte que use... en este caso, frese este pcb con una punta conica casera que fabrique para hacer la prueba y el resultado fue bastante aceptable si consideramos eso ... otra cosa, el cobre que use, es reciclado, asi que tiene algunos cortes que no corresponden al circuito...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123188
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123189



Hola Dario, por mera curiosidad y con la finalidad de comparar con mi CNC

¿Cuanto tiempo te llevo el maquinado de la tarjeta que muestras en las fotos?

Y es que a veces siento que es muy lenta mi maquina; yo considero que algo como lo que muestras en mi CNC le tomaría entre 30 y 40 minutos.

Recibe un cordial saludo


----------



## Dario

miborbolla dijo:


> Hola Dario, por mera curiosidad y con la finalidad de comparar con mi CNC
> 
> ¿Cuanto tiempo te llevo el maquinado de la tarjeta que muestras en las fotos?
> 
> Y es que a veces siento que es muy lenta mi maquina; yo considero que algo como lo que muestras en mi CNC le tomaría entre 30 y 40 minutos.
> 
> Recibe un cordial saludo



Hola amigo, feliz año nuevo...  te cuento que para fresar este pcb, le tomo unos 25 mins. aproximadamente a mi maquinita... la velocidad de corte del codigo g fue de 200mm/min. eso se puede configurar en el mach3 al generar el codigo g, pero yo uso un software que se llama all to g code converter, ya que el mach3 se me tilda al intentar convertir el .plt generado por el sprint layout. te cuento que yo tengo configurado los motores con una velocidad de corte de 300mm/min. se puede aumentar mas, pero eso va a depender de la tension de alimentacion y el amperaje de la fuente que uses. los motores de impresora que estoy usando, calientan un poco alimentandolos con 12vcc y 2 amper, con menos tension no tienen fuerza... de todas formas, asi funciona muy bien


----------



## miborbolla

Yo en un principio tambien consideraba que el mach3 se tildaba (inhibia), pero un dia estando en la oficina  pegado al telefono con un cliente, de repente descubri que aun cuando tiene la pinta que ya perdiste el control del equipo, solo esta en el proceso y desde aquel dia siempre tengo la paciencia y siempre regresa con el trabajo terminado.

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola

daaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriooo., amigaso querido​ No habia visto la publicacion tuya (disculpa)., que bueno amigaso., exelente trabajo como siempre ​ una pregunta amigo., cuanto es el espesor maximo.que le puedes dar a una pista (ancho)​


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones dario veo que te esta quedando muy bien!!
que estas usando como fresa?
yo lo tengo en estock el proyecto jajaja
saludos


----------



## Dario

miborbolla dijo:


> Yo en un principio tambien consideraba que el mach3 se tildaba (inhibia), pero un dia estando en la oficina  pegado al telefono con un cliente, de repente descubri que aun cuando tiene la pinta que ya perdiste el control del equipo, solo esta en el proceso y desde aquel dia siempre tengo la paciencia y siempre regresa con el trabajo terminado.
> Saludos


Buen dato amigo, lo voy a poner en practica, muchas gracias  




locodelafonola dijo:


> daaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriooo., amigaso querido​ No habia visto la publicacion tuya (disculpa)., que bueno amigaso., exelente trabajo como siempre ​ una pregunta amigo., cuanto es el espesor maximo.que le puedes dar a una pista (ancho)​



Muchas gracias amigo, te cuento que en este pcb, hay pistas de 0.8mm de espesor. yo pienso que con una punta conica comercial, osea, no casera como la que yo utilicé, se pueden hacer pistas mucho mas finas todavia... el secreto esta en eliminar completamente el juego muerto o backlash de las varillas roscadas y que el minitorno no produzca vibraciones.  saludosss



tatajara dijo:


> felizitaciones dario veo que te esta quedando muy bien!!
> que estas usando como fresa?
> yo lo tengo en estock el proyecto jajaja
> saludos


Hola amigo, muchas gracias!!! te cuento que estoy utilizando una fresa casera hecha por mi, con un taladro y una amoladora jejeje... espero que puedas llevarlo a cabo sin tropiezos jeje... buena suerte


----------



## tatajara

buena idea dario y barata jajaja 
eso esperemos, la parte mecanica la tengo cubierta jaja materioales sobran, faltaria la parte electronica que lleva diner jaja vamos a ver tiempo sobra jaja
saludos


----------



## robinbmx

Para generar el Gcode a partir de una imagen también esta el img2cad, este programa va muy bien ala hora de convertir imágenes para grabado. saludos.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales

Nuevamente por acá, saludándoles a todos en este nuevo año, con respecto a lo que me mencionabas Fogonazo tienes razón, pero se puede modificar, esta parte del darlington a un circuito de fuente estabilizada, lo único que me tomaría tiempo realizar los cambios y ademas tendría que realizar otro nuevo pcb y reemplazar componentes. Acá les muestro un diseño que es anterior a la fuente que les mostré y que si es estabilizada nada mas que es a 5A. Espero les sea útil, y  agradezco sus comentarios. 

Carlos M Chamorro Rosales


----------



## 426ivan

Dario, lo tuyo es impresionante. Un espectáculo tus ideas. La prensa casera me dejó el gustito a " como no se te ocurrió pedazo de bol..." jajajajaja!!!! 
Antes de que me censuren o mi mensaje pinte gay (jajaja) quiero preguntarte qué otras máquinas de taller has inventado? Deberías abrir un tema que se llame Dario y sus máquinas caseras, creo tendrías a todo el foro siguiéndote.

Te mando un saludo desde Catamarca, avisá si te venis algun día que te quiero sacar ideas a como dé lugar...dicen que con un fernet sale todo!! jajaja.
Abrazo.Ivan.-


----------



## Dario

426ivan dijo:


> Dario, lo tuyo es impresionante. Un espectáculo tus ideas. La prensa casera me dejó el gustito a " como no se te ocurrió pedazo de bol..." jajajajaja!!!!
> Antes de que me censuren o mi mensaje pinte gay (jajaja) quiero preguntarte qué otras máquinas de taller has inventado? Deberías abrir un tema que se llame Dario y sus máquinas caseras, creo tendrías a todo el foro siguiéndote.
> 
> Te mando un saludo desde Catamarca, avisá si te venis algun día que te quiero sacar ideas a como dé lugar...dicen que con un fernet sale todo!! jajaja.
> Abrazo.Ivan.-



 muchas gracias jajaja... me gusto la idea del post maquinas de Dario, voy a organizar un poco mis ideas y lo voy a crear en cualqier momento  ¿ves que a todos se nos ocurren buenas ideas? en este caso se te ocurrio a vos. no son muchas pero las voy a publicar... te cuento que tengo mi hermana que tiene su familia en recreo, provincia de catamarca, no voy mucho para alla pero si voy te aviso asi te acercas. con respecto al fernet, la vas a errar, porque no tomo alcohol, pero a la cocacola si la tomo jajaja... te dejo un saludo y un abrazo amigo


----------



## colmenares58

estoy desactualizado del tema por razones de familia pero quisiera preguntar alguien tiene drivers por usb para trabajar en los portatiles , me disculpan
gracias y buen año para todos


----------



## Fogonazo

colmenares58 dijo:


> estoy desactualizado del tema por razones de familia pero quisiera preguntar alguien tiene drivers por usb para trabajar en los portatiles , me disculpan
> gracias y buen año para todos




No se si apareció algún controlador por USB, si no lo hubiera sirve este dato:

Algunos adaptadores USB-Paralelo sirven, pero  todos


----------



## fen2006

en amazon estaban vendiendo una tarjeta que se conectaba por usb a la laptop y salia paralelo para los controladores y era compatible con mach3.


----------



## 426ivan

Dario dijo:


> muchas gracias jajaja... me gusto la idea del post maquinas de Dario, voy a organizar un poco mis ideas y lo voy a crear en cualqier momento  ¿ves que a todos se nos ocurren buenas ideas? en este caso se te ocurrio a vos. no son muchas pero las voy a publicar... te cuento que tengo mi hermana que tiene su familia en recreo, provincia de catamarca, no voy mucho para alla pero si voy te aviso asi te acercas. con respecto al fernet, la vas a errar, porque no tomo alcohol, pero a la cocacola si la tomo jajaja... te dejo un saludo y un abrazo amigo


 
Uh!! Mirá vos, o sea que ya te debes haber hartado de los cabritos, jaja!!
Que bueno lo del fernet. Yo sinceramente pensé que como cordobes te gustaría. Y mas me alegró saber que somos 2 en todo el mundo (jajaja) que no tomamos alcohol!! Yo vivi 12 años en Cordoba (en Nva.Cba.) mientras estudiaba y me sentía solo cuando todos mis amigos y compañeros le daban sin asco al Fernet, pero ahora veo que no soy el único, jajaja!!!! Cordoba es mi segunda ciudad.
En serio, cuando puedas, create un topic con tus máquinas (incluyendo el cuadracoptero, eh?) porque son muy buenas ideas y mereces el crédito de inventarlas. De paso si alguien te la copia mi esposa es abogada, los demanda y vivis de los intereses el resto de tu vida...jajajajaja!!!! Un abrazo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Material robado de la página del colega Gevv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y este a su ves de *esta* otra página







​


----------



## J2C

Fogonazo

Para no ser menos que los paisanos de , aquí dejo algo.



Archivo *Recursos.zip* actualizado gracias a la respuesta del autor _*Nicholas Redgrave*_.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dario

Hola gente del foro, aqui les comparto un pequeño fragmento de la cnc fresando el pcb del que creo que ya comparti imagenes, pero igual lo van a ver en video con sus componentes ya montados... por lo demas... que puedo decir, tengo la maldcion de las pcs, perdi mucha info tras una falla en mi pc y voy a tener que empezar de nuevo con el video del montaje de la interface y sus drivers... en fin, disfruten este pequeño fragmento que a la vez sirve de adelanto... saludosss


----------



## pandacba

Darío que fresa usaste? esa que es redonda en el extremo?


----------



## Dario

Hola panda, use una fresa conica casera hecha con una mecha o broca de 1/8, porque no consigo aqui en cordoba de esas... me dijeron que la dremel 118 tambien sirve para eso, pero tampoco la consigo... saludosss


----------



## pandacba

Hace tiempo vi una como la vendria como anillo al dedo en el Carrefour de J B Justo
Tambien se podrian utilzar las que se usan para hacer grabados de nombres y cosas semejantes esas las venden en Vepromet por la AV Madrid en Bº Crisol


----------



## miborbolla

Dario dijo:


> Hola panda, use una fresa conica casera hecha con una mecha o broca de 1/8, porque no consigo aqui en cordoba de esas... me dijeron que la dremel 118 tambien sirve para eso, pero tampoco la consigo... saludosss



Yo si la conseguí, y como se a comentado por aquí, para maquinar circuito impreso para componentes tradicionales (no SMD) se logra un terminado adecuado, hay que diseñar un trazado amplio de pistas, pues se puede comprometer muy fácilmente la calidad por ahorrarse un puente y querer pasar varias lineas por un lugar estrecho.

Lo que quiero decir es que mientras no intentes pasar mas de una pista entre dos pines de un circuito integrado; estarás bien. Otra cosa mas, he conseguido, con la dremel 118, mejores resultados a bajas revoluciones ya que si no solo se calienta mucho y llega a deformar la plaqueta.

Saludos


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> Hola gente del foro, aqui les comparto un pequeño fragmento de la cnc fresando el pcb del que creo que ya comparti imagenes, pero igual lo van a ver en video con sus componentes ya montados... por lo demas... que puedo decir, tengo la maldcion de las pcs, perdi mucha info tras una falla en mi pc y voy a tener que empezar de nuevo con el video del montaje de la interface y sus drivers... en fin, disfruten este pequeño fragmento que a la vez sirve de adelanto... saludosss
> https://youtu.be/sWNAQYif1oE



Hola Dario estupendos tutoriales Trabaja excelente tu maquina, muchas gracias por compartir tu gran conocimiento:buenpost:.

Estoy por conseguir los PAP Unipolares, mi pregunta o mas bien duda...la Fresadora del video cuales PAP usaste, me gustaria tener unos similares se ve que trabajan muy bien, a que voltaje trabajan y me imagino que son de 200 pasos, otra duda amigo  de cuanta corriente son?

Gracias por compartir tan excelente tutorial.


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> Hola Dario estupendos tutoriales Trabaja excelente tu maquina, muchas gracias por compartir tu gran conocimiento:buenpost:.


jeje... muchas gracias a vos y a todos los que conformamos este gran foro de electronica porque me da mucho gusto saber que lo que uno hace le sirve a los demas


Yetrox dijo:


> Estoy por conseguir los PAP Unipolares, mi pregunta o mas bien duda...la Fresadora del video cuales PAP usaste, me gustaria tener unos similares se ve que trabajan muy bien, a que voltaje trabajan y me imagino que son de 200 pasos, otra duda amigo  de cuanta corriente son?
> Gracias por compartir tan excelente tutorial.



Bueno, con los pasos acertaste solo en uno, el del eje Z, ese es uno que es muy parecido al nema 17, es unipolar y es de 200 pasos. en los ejes X e Y, tengo dos motores de 48 pasos del tipo 55SPM25D7ZA, son de 24 volt y consumen aproximadamente un amper  y los saque de unas impresoras viejas


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> jeje... muchas gracias a vos y a todos los que conformamos este gran foro de electronica porque me da mucho gusto saber que lo que uno hace le sirve a los demas
> 
> 
> Bueno, con los pasos acertaste solo en uno, el del eje Z, ese es uno que es muy parecido al nema 17, es unipolar y es de 200 pasos. en los ejes X e Y, tengo dos motores de 48 pasos del tipo 55SPM25D7ZA, son de 24 volt y consumen aproximadamente un amper  y los saque de unas impresoras viejas
> http://www.wrobots.com/surplus/55SPM25D7ZA_C2164-60045.JPG



Dario muchas gracias y con 48 pasos es decir 7.5 grados va bien en las curvas, porque para 7.5 tengo varios con los de 48 esta apenas para esta maquinita y a cuantos micropasos la configuraste? 

Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu excelentes tutos, y todo lo que realizas es de gran ayuda para todos los que nos gusta estos temas


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> Dario muchas gracias y con 48 pasos es decir 7.5 grados va bien en las curvas, porque para 7.5 tengo varios con los de 48 esta apenas para esta maquinita


Claro que va muy bien en las curvas... te cuento que con la version anterior de mi maquinita he cortado piezas para robots sin problemas...



Yetrox dijo:


> y a cuantos micropasos la configuraste?


los drivers solo permiten que el motor funcione por pasos completos, no se pueden hacer micropasos... sin embargo es suficiente para que funcione muy bien todo el sistema.


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> Claro que va muy bien en las curvas... te cuento que con la version anterior de mi maquinita he cortado piezas para robots sin problemas...
> 
> 
> los drivers solo permiten que el motor funcione por pasos completos, no se pueden hacer micropasos... sin embargo es suficiente para que funcione muy bien todo el sistema.



El driver que hiciste se ve estupendo y me gusto que de los pasos completos, esto quiere decir que la configuración de  tu driver, puede aumentar los pasos de 48 a 96:mmm, me gusto el arreglo de compuertas que le agregaste, este debe darle un pilin mas de torque:


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> El driver que hiciste se ve estupendo y me gusto que de los pasos completos, esto quiere decir que la configuración de  tu driver, puede aumentar los pasos de 48 a 96:mmm,



 No, que de los pasos completos significa que solo va a funcionar a 48 pasos, que no pueda dar micropasos, significa que nunca funcionará a 96 pasos...  



Yetrox dijo:


> me gusto el arreglo de compuertas que le agregaste, este debe darle un pilin mas de torque:



 así es...


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> No, que de los pasos completos significa que solo va a funcionar a 48 pasos, que no pueda dar micropasos, significa que nunca funcionará a 96 pasos...
> 
> 
> 
> así es...



Hola Dario muchas gracias por tu respuesta me quedo clarisimo.

Bueno lo que queria decir y no supe preguntar, es que si con motores de 48 pasos tu driver va con paso completo, entonces con el doble de pasos es decir si uso un motor de 96 pasos,  daria medio paso creo Yo.

Me gusto que el driver esta para cada paso del motor, porque pensaba instalar los de 96 pasos o 200 pasos por el tema de la definición de curvas, pero viendo bien el pcb te quedo estupendo y sin perdida de pasos

Otra duda que pena molestarte tanto, muchos usan fuentes ATX y demas, tengo PAP de 12V a casi 1A, también tengo a la mano una fuente que diseñe de 12V DC a 4.5A, va bien o necesitaria un poco mas, 

Otra duda compañero  la R Array que referencia pusiste, tengo varias 8X332J que son de 3.3K sera que van bien o debo conseguir las A08-473, es que no quiero poner resistencia comun en linea.


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> Hola Dario muchas gracias por tu respuesta me quedo clarisimo.
> 
> Bueno lo que queria decir y no supe preguntar, es que si con motores de 48 pasos tu driver va con paso completo, entonces con el doble de pasos es decir si uso un motor de 96 pasos,  daria medio paso creo Yo.



si, seria medio paso de un motor de 48 pasos, asi es...



Yetrox dijo:


> Me gusto que el driver esta para cada paso del motor, porque pensaba instalar los de 96 pasos o 200 pasos por el tema de la definición de curvas, pero viendo bien el pcb te quedo estupendo y sin perdida de pasos


si tenes motores de 200 pasos, te quedaria mejor colocarlos en el eje X e Y, con esto aumentarias la precision del corte. con respecto al pcb, quedo diria yo, un 85% bien.  se podria lograr mejorarlo reduciendo el backlash de las varillas roscadas y las vibraciones ocasionadas por el minitorno...  yo tengo la idea de fabricarme un minitorno casero con un motor brushless de buena potencia, esta clase de motores no producen muchas vibraciones debido a que no hay roce entre sus partes, es como si flotaran, estaria muy bueno hacer algo asi... 



Yetrox dijo:


> Otra duda que pena molestarte tanto, muchos usan fuentes ATX y demas, tengo PAP de 12V a casi 1A, también tengo a la mano una fuente que diseñe de 12V DC a 4.5A, va bien o necesitaria un poco mas,



No es molestia ... bueno, esta interface se puede alimentar con cualquier fuente de alimentacion comprendida entre 12 y 24 volt y el amperaje que yo recomiendo esta entre 2.5 y 4 amper, con lo que tu fuente podria funcionar muy bien... eso si, tiene que estar muy bien filtrada para que no te ocacione ruidos en el circuito.



Yetrox dijo:


> Otra duda compañero  la R Array que referencia pusiste, tengo varias 8X332J que son de 3.3K sera que van bien o debo conseguir las A08-473, es que no quiero poner resistencia comun en linea.



Bueno, con respecto a los array de resistencias, podes poner la que te quede mas comoda, respetando el valor, que debe ser de 47k... les dejo un gran saludo a todosss


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> si, seria medio paso de un motor de 48 pasos, asi es...
> 
> 
> si tenes motores de 200 pasos, te quedaria mejor colocarlos en el eje X e Y, con esto aumentarias la precision del corte. con respecto al pcb, quedo diria yo, un 85% bien.  se podria lograr mejorarlo reduciendo el backlash de las varillas roscadas y las vibraciones ocasionadas por el minitorno...  yo tengo la idea de fabricarme un minitorno casero con un motor brushless de buena potencia, esta clase de motores no producen muchas vibraciones debido a que no hay roce entre sus partes, es como si flotaran, estaria muy bueno hacer algo asi...
> 
> 
> 
> No es molestia ... bueno, esta interface se puede alimentar con cualquier fuente de alimentacion comprendida entre 12 y 24 volt y el amperaje que yo recomiendo esta entre 2.5 y 4 amper, con lo que tu fuente podria funcionar muy bien... eso si, tiene que estar muy bien filtrada para que no te ocacione ruidos en el circuito.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, con respecto a los array de resistencias, podes poner la que te quede mas comoda, respetando el valor, que debe ser de 47k... les dejo un gran saludo a todosss



Hola Dario muchas gracias tu siempre con una respuesta muy precisa.

Si en eso estoy para implementarla con los de 200 pasos y tambien probarla con motores de distintos pasos, como te habia comentado lo que busco es construir una maquina por mi mismo muy DIY y que sea por puerto paralelo, porque si deseo precisión trabajo en mi chinita CNC 3020, pero esa no es la idea.

En cuanto a la holgura o backlash hay muchos metodos para reducirla o suprimirla a un buen %, algunos lo hacen por Soft y equivalencias, otros con 2 tuercas con resorte tipo suspension y con autolubricante

Yo tengo un metodo muy casero no lo uso precisamente para CNC, pero si lo implementare, si es varilla roscada normal las tuercas tienen un juego muy alto.

Lo que hago es tomar 2 tuercas limarlas contracara, las junto y giro el tornillo si este aun tiene holgura, sigo limando tipo a micras  con paciencia,  digamos que queda muy ajustado limo un poquito mas con precisión, para que suelte el tornillo hasta reducirle mucho el backlash, cuando logro ello sueldo las 2 tuercas y ya tengo mi tuerca cuadrada.

En lo posible tratare de implementar y tener muy en cuenta tus sugerencias, asi sea casero tratar que en lo posible no tenga mucha vibración, si esa es muy buena idea realizarla con motores de brushless enfriado por aire o agua, claro que sea mas profesional

La fuente si esta bien filtrada, pero tengo una mucha  mejor que es 0 ruidos de 3.5A y va ir muy bien, OK gracias compañero implementare la array A473G de 47K.

Gracias por tu colaboración cuando tenga avances solidos los comparto.


----------



## Mushito

Hola:
Encontré este driver...
http://www.allthingsnow.com/day/hob...+CNC+Driver,+Opto-Isolated,+Unipolar+Steppers

Me pregunto si alguien lo ha probado con el Mach3?


----------



## Yetrox

Hola compañero Dario, tengo una pequeña duda, resulta que en tu diagrama los pines COM del DB25M no estas conectados 18,19,20,21, 22, 23, 24 y 25, en el PCB si están conectados bueno el que sabe de puertos paralelos...pues sabe que estos se deben conectare entre si a GND. 

En el PCB IC 74HC244 los Pines 19 de ambos integrados no estan conectados tengo entendido que estos van a GND, no hay necesidad de conectar estos Pines a GND o se te paso ese detalle

la interfaz de Esteca55 el diagrama aparece esos pines a GND es decir los pin 19, igual en el PCB si estan conectados a GND, junto con los pines 10 y 1 de ambos 74HC244.












Espero que me puedes sacar de la duda porque comencé a realizar la interfaz y quisiera estar seguro que funciona o hay que hacerle sus ajustes y correcciones, tu ya la probaste esa interfaz, es decir la tienes trabajando o tienes conectada la CNC casera del video a otra interfaz.

La R Array tu dices que es de 47K no sera muy alta? Porque la interfaz de esteca usa  las Array de 4.7K, tengo una interfaz modular comercial y justamente usa estas de 4.7K, y en mi CNC que tengo las R Array son de 3.2K, estare confundido en el valor que se deben usar del puerto al 74HC244? 

Saludos amigo.


----------



## Dario

Hola amigo, hoy no dispongo de mucho tiempo, pero te dejo unas imagenes de la interface y el driver de motor. te aseguro que todo funciona. lamentablemente al video del armado y puesta en marcha de la interface lo perdi porque se me rompio el disco duro de mi pc, asi que no pude completarlo y subirlo a youtube para que los que han visto el tutorial, puedan salir de dudas... es por eso, que he hecho una nueva pcb de la interface para hacer de nuevo el video de su armado y puesta en marcha y tambien de los drivers. aqui te dejo las imagenes y en estos dias ya termino el video, si quieres esperar para salir de dudas. saludosss  pd: (el serigrafiado es a mano )


----------



## Yetrox

Hola Dario estaba confundido, ya viendo muy bien tu pcb, no hay necesidad de implementar el pin19 del primer IC que controla los ejes X y Y,  de igual manera para el eje Z, por lo que veo se conectan  si se implementa el eje A.

Respecto a la interfaz solo me queda la duda de las Array, he visto que en casi todas usan resistencias entre 3K a 4.7K, trabaja mejor los buffer con las de 47K?

Porque te comente si te funciona y es por las siguientes dudas:

La GND de los 74HC244 no la veo conectada, se que la GND de los IC se cierra con la conexión de los Drivers, pero sola la intefaz le falta su GND, si una persona quiere usar solo tu interfaz le va hacer falta ese detalle

Te dejo una imagen de tu interfaz con rastreo de pistas, el azul GND y Rojo VCC.

Hay ciertos pines de los 2 74HC244 van al Vcc, en tu diagrama no estan conectados, ahi te dejo una imagen de tu diagrama. se conentan o no se conectan estos pines?

Los pines 1 que deben ir a GND del NE555 no estan conentados a GND en tu PCB, y veo que conectas los pines 5 de los 3 IC diectamente a GND, pense que iba antes un condensador como esta en tu diagrama, asi funciona tu interfaz ya me perdi, sin GND a los 74HC244 y sin GND a los NE555.

Te voy a dar un pequeño consejito porque me caes muy bien, no hagas muchas pistas a 90 grados y menos cuando se trata de circuitos de transferencia de datos, como una Interfaz para control numerico.

Te quedo estupenda la interfaz, muy buena transferencia termica, veo que le tienes la practica.

Como te comente estoy rediseñandola, para usar el husillo y la aspiradora, por ello debo implementar otro control relay, cuando la termine y haga pruebas la subo, implento el Aspire 4.0 + Mach 3, que versión usas en Mach 3?

Saludos amigo y gracias por tus excelentes aportes y si mejor me espero para que me colabores y me saques de dudas, creo que me volvi muy novato en electrónica


----------



## Yetrox

Hola Dario no habia visto que habias girado los NE555 , estan muy bien conectados el que estaba mal conectado era Yo, revice todo punto a punto con mucha paciencia el PCB y esta todo correcto, funciona estupendamente tu diseño, lo que si le implemte fue la GND en un solo nodo para todos los IC.

Lo unico que no entendi es la conexion de los Pines 11, 13, 14 y 15 al Vcc


Saludos compañero y que pena molestarte tanto


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> Hola Dario no habia visto que habias girado los NE555 , estan muy bien conectados el que estaba mal conectado era Yo, revice todo punto a punto con mucha paciencia el PCB y esta todo correcto, funciona estupendamente tu diseño, lo que si le implemte fue la GND en un solo nodo para todos los IC.
> 
> Lo unico que no entendi es la conexion de los Pines 11, 13, 14 y 15 al Vcc
> 
> 
> Saludos compañero y que pena molestarte tanto



Hola amigo, con respecto a la coneccion de los 555, no estas equivocado, te aviso que eso se me paso por alto en el diseño, pero solo es un pequeño detalle que se soluciona con un puente por debajo de la placa.  de todas formas, el fin de los videos, es que aprenda el interesado y esto, accidentalmente, proporciona un pequeño problema que el interesado debera buscar y solucionar... aparte eso quedara muy bien explicado en el video. de todas formas, he compartido el splayout para ese fin. los pines 11, 13, y 15 del 74HC244N van conectados a vcc porque son entradas que si quedan al aire, talvez metan ruido al circuito y el pin 14, hay que cortarlo... saludosss


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigo, con respecto a la coneccion de los 555, no estas equivocado, te aviso que eso se me paso por alto en el diseño, pero solo es un pequeño detalle que se soluciona con un puente por debajo de la placa.  de todas formas, el fin de los videos, es que aprenda el interesado y esto, accidentalmente, proporciona un pequeño problema que el interesado debera buscar y solucionar... aparte eso quedara muy bien explicado en el video. de todas formas, he compartido el splayout para ese fin. los pines 11, 13, y 15 del 74HC244N van conectados a vcc porque son entradas que si quedan al aire, talvez metan ruido al circuito y el pin 14, hay que cortarlo... saludosss



Muchas gracias amigo Dario por tus respuestas tan precisas

Si ese detalle vi pero asi como dices con un pequeño Jumper queda muy bien, igual si se desea hacer retoques tu amablemente subiste los archivos Sprint Layout, con su correspondiente programa ello se te agradece inmensamente

Ahora comprendo mucho mejor la interfaz y todo su funcionamiento, igualmente la configuración del programa para que trabaje muy bien, uso una pequeña CNC pero a USB,  y por puerto paralelo es muy diferente, en otros temas de electrónica tengo buena experiencia pero en CNC soy muy novato

Si me imaginaba que se conectaban esos pines a Vcc por el tema de ruido y falsos pulsos, también es bueno que quede con buena GND el PCB, en lo posible con empotrado a chasis y como tu dices con una buena fuente bien filtrada.

Me a gustado tanto el tema de las CNC y su construcción, que he ido poco a poco aprendiendo mucho de tutoriales,  y claro de grandes maestros como tu.

Si la idea es implementar y aprender de la misma maquina, no es bueno tener todo servido,  es bueno investigar por nuestra cuenta.

Tu interfaz la estoy implementando con esta interfaz China, aqui dejo el diagrama:

http://www.ic37.com/2008file/tech/2008-3-13/20083130436712.jpg







Como puedes ver esta implementa la Array de 4.7K pero a +5V, por eso me quede con esa gran duda de usar 4.7K o 47K.

Saludos amigo y gracias por esa gran colaboración en este proyecto


----------



## Dario

De nada amigo, ese tema de preguntar, no me molesta, porque si nadie preguntara en un post como este, no habria desarrollo del proyecto. como veras, la interface que se presento aqui, ha variado mucho desde aquel primer post que escribi en este thread, y todo eso, gracias a la curiosidad de cada persona que lee este post. esta interface, no es profesional ni tampoco muy actual, pero no es con esa idea que la he ido desarrollando, la idea es hacer algo didactico y al alcance de todos, esto es mas bien como un punto de partida para luego pasar a algo mas desarrollado y avanzado. he visto a un compañero del foro, el amigo reniklever, que desde una pregunta que me hizo amí, a pasado a construir maquinas cnc casi profesionales que pueden hacer trabajos con un muy buen acabado. eso me gusto muchisimo, porque vi que lo que yo habia planteado como una idea, el lo transformo en algo mucho mas grande... segui preguntando todo lo que te haga falta, que asi desarrollamos mucho mejor este proyecto. saludosss  PD: (el archivo cnc ya fue actualizado con todas las correcciones necesarias  ) ah, y las resistencias, podes usar de 4,7k o de 47k, va afuncionar igual...


----------



## Dario

Bueno amigos, aqui les comparto una imagen de la interface ya montada. como pueden ver en la imagen de las pistas, estan los lugares con las correcciones, al pin 14 hay que cortarlo...  hoy grabo las pruebas de la interface...


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> Bueno amigos, aqui les comparto una imagen de la interface ya montada. como pueden ver en la imagen de las pistas, estan los lugares con las correcciones, al pin 14 hay que cortarlo...  hoy grabo las pruebas de la interface...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 128684
> Ver el archivo adjunto 128685




Quedo muy bien amigo y si que le hacia falta ese puente GND a los IC, entonces desconecto el pin 14 del Vcc

Quisiera saber las medidas exactas de la interfaz, esperamos tu video, calibración y resultados, si en un caso necesita otro pequeño ajuste, con ello voy teniendo muy en cuenta para implementar y ensamblar.

El control enable por los NE555 esta muy practico reemplazando el PIC, una pregunta amigo, me saliron  3 Jumpers de los enables de control,  se podra colocar un diodo rapido en vez de ese Jumper o afectaria su función de Switcheo


----------



## Yetrox

Hola compañero Dario, mira que cuando empece a  diseñar el Driver, veo que en tu diagrama el pin 5 del 4071 va al pin 14 del 4028, en tu pcb va este pin 5 al pin 1, al igual el pin 6 del 4071 va al pin 1del 4071, en tu pcb  este pin 6 va al pin 14

Es que en el diagrama no esta marcados los pines, tampoco se sabe el orden de los bloques si es IC a, b, c o d y así es un poco complicado saber muy bien el conexionado del 4071.

En la simulación trabaja bien estos pines conectados de ambas formas, mirando bien este arreglo de compuertas el correcto es el de tu pcb, en el diagrama que subiste se ve diferente la conexión.

Funciona con estos pin invertidos, he visto otro arreglo similar pero este es en puente H, y el orden de conexión es algo similar, creo que puede hacer que pierda torque o se queme  una bobina del motor, si se conecta mal un pin de este 4071 o me equivoco

Espero que me puedas sacar de dudas, y sera que puedes subir el diagrama identico al que usa tu driver, ojala con sus pines identificados y bloques respectivamente porque una mala conexión seria fatal.

Saludos y gracias amigo


----------



## Dario

que pcb tenes vos  aqui te dejo el que debe ser 
te aviso que este driver funciona correctamente y no tiene errores...


----------



## Yetrox

Dario dijo:


> que pcb tenes vos  aqui te dejo el que debe ser
> te aviso que este driver funciona correctamente y no tiene errores...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 128977




Hola compañero no te he dicho que tu driver no funciona, al contrario funciona al 100%, gracias por la advertencia

Lo que te digo es que tu diagrama tiene un conexionado diferente al del driver, algo que de ambas formas de conexión funcionan muy bien.

Alguien que quiera tomar tu diagrama le va a salir el conexionado entre el 4028 y 4071 diferente.

Al no tener ninguna numeracion de pines ni bloques del 4071 no se sabe cual es cual, en tu pcb si pero es muy importante que el diagrama coincida con el pcb.

Aqui te dejo 2 imagenes de tu diagrma y pcb, dejo mi diagrama respesto a tu pcb y veras de que es lo que te comento.

Mil disculpas por tratar de colaborar en los detalles a mejorar, esta sera mi ultimo mensaje en el foro.

Gracias amigo por tu paciencia y colaboración, y claro por excelentes aportes.

Saludos compañero Dario.


----------



## pandacba

Yetrox, porque tu último mensaje en el foro?


----------



## Dario

Yetrox dijo:


> Hola compañero no te he dicho que tu driver no funciona, al contrario funciona al 100%, gracias por la advertencia


 jeje... esta bien


Yetrox dijo:


> Lo que te digo es que tu diagrama tiene un conexionado diferente al del driver, algo que de ambas formas de conexión funcionan muy bien.



no se que conecciones son las que decis... yo veo que todas estan todas ok, tanto en el diagrama como en el pcb... 



Yetrox dijo:


> Alguien que quiera tomar tu diagrama le va a salir el conexionado entre el 4028 y 4071 diferente.
> Al no tener ninguna numeracion de pines ni bloques del 4071 no se sabe cual es cual, en tu pcb si pero es muy importante que el diagrama coincida con el pcb.
> Aqui te dejo 2 imagenes de tu diagrma y pcb, dejo mi diagrama respesto a tu pcb y veras de que es lo que te comento.



jajaja... vas a tener que abrir el circuito con el livewire y revisar bien el diagrama, estas interpretandolo mal... por mas que lo mire 100 veces, en diagrama y en el pcb, el pin1 del 4071 va al pin3 del 4028, no se a que te referis...



Yetrox dijo:


> Mil disculpas por tratar de colaborar en los detalles a mejorar, esta sera mi ultimo mensaje en el foro.
> Gracias amigo por tu paciencia y colaboración, y claro por excelentes aportes.
> Saludos compañero Dario.



apaaa... a este no lo lei bien, que paso, porque el ultimo mensaje???


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, aqui de nuevo, dejandoles el nuevo video con el montaje de nuestra interface... en el proximo video aprenderemos como configurar mach3 y ya por fin, estaremos probando la interface junto con sus drivers. saludosss


----------



## SunLight

Hola una pregunta el driver maneja micropasos???


----------



## Dario

SunLight dijo:


> Hola una pregunta el driver maneja micropasos???


Hola amigo, no, es de paso completo. saludosss


----------



## SunLight

Muchas gracias estaré investigando un poco sobre los micro pasos a ver si es posible hacer un driver que maneje micropasos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dario

Ok, te recomiendo los drivers de esteca, esos si manejan micropasos. te comento que cuando un motor trabaja a micro pasos, pierde un poco de torque, ya que primero exita dos bobinas del motor y en el siguiente paso, exita solo una. saludosss


----------



## SunLight

Muchas gracias de veras todos aquí han sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, aqui les dejo la finalizacion del tutorial para hacer nuestro router CNC casero y como dije aquel dia, en el principio de este post, muy simple y barato ... quien diria que me embarcaria en este proyecto de darle una finalizacion ... les digo que estoy muy satisfecho con respecto a su desempeño, se pueden obtener muy buenos resultados!!!  saludosss y que lo disfruten!!!  enjoy this...


----------



## tecniloco80

Dario dijo:


> Hola gente, aqui les dejo la finalizacion del tutorial para hacer nuestro router CNC casero ...............



Excelente te felicito se ve que funciona muy bien tu cnc voy a tratar de armarme una igual


----------



## Dario

tecniloco80 dijo:


> Excelente te felicito se ve que funciona muy bien tu cnc voy a tratar de armarme una igual


Muchas gracias amigo, espero que puedas hacerlo, no es tan dificil despues de todo  saludosss


----------



## pandacba

Podria poner un megusta, pero espero se entienda, si se remontan al comienzo de este hilo, hubo toda una serie de detractores que decian que no era posible, hoy no los veo postear nada por aqui, sin embargo, dario, no se dejo llevar por tales comentarios, antes se dedico a investigar por aqui por alla, se genero un sueño y fue tras el, ha perseverado y hoy comparte su trabajo finalizado.
Estoy seguro que con toda la experiencia adquirida tienes deseo de ir por más, y como siempre el principal escollo es lo económico, pero siempre hay recursos, por ejemplo en Boyero, podes llegar a conseguir guias y tornillos en un estado que ni te imaginas entre muchas otras cosas, si te das una vuelta por alli creo que te van surgir nuevas ideas, siempre estan trayendo cosas, hay que ir y sacar lo que necesites, se vende al peso....
Felicitaciones y sigue adelante


----------



## Dario

Mi querido amigo panda... no tengo palabras... te agradezco mucho por el apoyo que me has dado todo este tiempo, a lo largo de los años que hace que decidimmos registrarnos en este querido foro... me gustaria de verdad conocerte personalmente algun dia...  les cuento que decidi tomar este proyecto y darle conclusion con la idea de que este post sea un post con una solucion. un dia me puse a pensar y decidi que me iba del foro, porque habia visto muchos post iniciados sin solucion y ya estaba cansado de ver eso... entonces dije: mejor hago una cosa, voy a empezar a aportar proyectos con instruccion (tutorial) para construir y ya!!!  asi cuando busquen como hacer un siguelineas para principiantes, ps ai sta  ya lo puede empezar directamente y no se hace un post de 20kmts sin nada de sustancia (nada aprovechable)...  en fin, seguire aportando, hay para rato y la verdad que se vienen cosas interesantes amigos, asi que a estar atentos  un gran saludo a todos!!!


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





Dario dijo:


> Mi querido amigo panda... no tengo palabras... te agradezco mucho por el apoyo que me has dado todo este tiempo, a lo largo de los años que hace que decidimmos registrarnos en este querido foro... me gustaria de verdad conocerte personalmente algun dia...  les cuento que decidi tomar este proyecto y darle conclusion con la idea de que este post sea un post con una solucion. un dia me puse a pensar y decidi que me iba del foro, porque habia visto muchos post iniciados sin solucion y ya estaba cansado de ver eso... entonces dije: mejor hago una cosa, voy a empezar a aportar proyectos con instruccion (tutorial) para construir y ya!!!  asi cuando busquen como hacer un siguelineas para principiantes, ps ai sta  ya lo puede empezar directamente y no se hace un post de 20kmts sin nada de sustancia (nada aprovechable)...  en fin, seguire aportando, hay para rato y la verdad que se vienen cosas interesantes amigos, asi que a estar atentos  un gran saludo a todos!!!


estoy de acuerdo con  pandacba ., como sabes dario ., yo entre al foro sin saber nada .,​ y en gran parte vos fuiste mi "MAESTRO"., aprendi de muchas cosas que publicaste.,​ todos por acá saben que si se habla de PAP ., yo "paro" la oreja ., y es asi como se entienden los "burros"​ segui "resbusnando" querido amigo dario ., que yo te sigo "escuchando"​ un abrazo grandote   .... juan


----------



## Dario

muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Dario dijo:


> . . . .  ya lo puede empezar directamente y no se hace *un post de 20kmts* sin nada de sustancia (nada aprovechable). . .




Prometo que en algún momento voy a *"Limpiar"* un poco este tema como para dejarlo de "Solo" 10 Km.

*! Gracias por el aporte ¡*


----------



## miborbolla

Difícil anexar algo a este kilometrico aporte, de mi parte debo agradecer mucho la parte moral que implica ver algo como lo que has logrado, ya que uno se pronuncia en lograr su propio esfuerzo para encontrar su personal proyecto en base al avance del proyecto original.

Al haber dejado aportes en este y otros foros, se de primera mano lo que implica lanzarse a hacerlo y lo importante que es ver como los participantes, como buen foro debe ser; discuten, disertan, concluyen, imaginan y critican la forma como se presenta dicho aporte y lo valioso que es todo esto para el que origina todo , y mas aun cuando ves tu aporte logrado en otras personas participantes...

¡eso si no tiene precio!

Gracias


----------



## 426ivan

Dario dijo:


> ... entonces dije: mejor hago una cosa, voy a empezar a aportar proyectos con instruccion (tutorial) para construir y ya!!!  asi cuando busquen como hacer un siguelineas para principiantes, ps ai sta  ya lo puede empezar directamente y no se hace un post de 20kmts sin nada de sustancia (nada aprovechable)...  en fin, seguire aportando, hay para rato y la verdad que se vienen cosas interesantes amigos, asi que a estar atentos  un gran saludo a todos!!!


 
Estimado Dario. Gracias! Este post está es-pec-ta-cu-lar como diria el bambino 

El uso y "abuso" lol que haces de los artefactos para reciclar partes es lo qué más me gusta de tus post. Todavía estoy esperando a que tengas tiempo de hacer el post de las máquinas de Dario...la prensa, el quad, etc. Y no es presión que te tiro, sino que quiero aprender de lo que hiciste.

Te agradezco el tiempo que te tomaste para sacar fotos, explicar, leer y responder preguntas ya que bien podrías haberlo hecho y habertelo quedado como hacen muchos por acá. Jamás en todos tus post contestaste con la soberbia del que sabe sobre el que no sabe. Ni siquiera en esos casos en los que no quisieron siquiera investigar antes de preguntar. No vi ninguna respuesta tuya sobradora o con el clásico "usá el buscador"...
Si sirve de algo lo que yo haga, voy a tratar de seguir tu ejemplo publicando resultados como hiciste en lo que te empeñaste en terminar. Gracias Viejo, un orgullo participar (al menos como "_consultante_ de cosas") en el mismo foro que vos.

Sos groso, sabelo.

Iván.-

PD: también voy a hacer esta máquina y en cuanto la termine, subo resultados y experiencias. Ojalá me salga parecida a la tuya...


----------



## Dario

426ivan dijo:


> Estimado Dario. Gracias! Este post está es-pec-ta-cu-lar como diria el bambino
> 
> El uso y "abuso" lol que haces de los artefactos para reciclar partes es lo qué más me gusta de tus post. Todavía estoy esperando a que tengas tiempo de hacer el post de las máquinas de Dario...la prensa, el quad, etc. Y no es presión que te tiro, sino que quiero aprender de lo que hiciste.
> 
> Te agradezco el tiempo que te tomaste para sacar fotos, explicar, leer y responder preguntas ya que bien podrías haberlo hecho y habertelo quedado como hacen muchos por acá. Jamás en todos tus post contestaste con la soberbia del que sabe sobre el que no sabe. Ni siquiera en esos casos en los que no quisieron siquiera investigar antes de preguntar. No vi ninguna respuesta tuya sobradora o con el clásico "usá el buscador"...
> Si sirve de algo lo que yo haga, voy a tratar de seguir tu ejemplo publicando resultados como hiciste en lo que te empeñaste en terminar. Gracias Viejo, un orgullo participar (al menos como "_consultante_ de cosas") en el mismo foro que vos.
> 
> Sos groso, sabelo.
> 
> Iván.-
> 
> PD: también voy a hacer esta máquina y en cuanto la termine, subo resultados y experiencias. Ojalá me salga parecida a la tuya...



Muchas gracias amigo, me encanta compartir lo que se y lo que no se tambien porque asi investigo y aprendo jeje... en cualquier momento sacare el post de las maquinas, estoy recabando info y preparandola para empezarlo  de nuevo muchas gracias y un gran saludo para todos


----------



## Dario

Hola gente del foro, aqui les dejo el ultimo videotutorial de la cnc casera... pero no se va a terminar ahi, mas adelante habra algunos videos acerca de como utilizar los programas para fresado de pcbs, corte de piezas en 2D y relieves, pero como les dije antes, sera mas adelante jeje... que lo disfruten


----------



## yosimiro

Esto no es una fresadora, ya que no debasta.

Pero genera un producto final en 3d.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oRpfKv1aK4o


----------



## Scooter

Eso es una "simple" impresora 3d


----------



## yosimiro

¿En algún momento, mencioné que no lo fuera?

La puse aquí, porque esta hecha con materiales accesibles.



Para despejar dudas, me cito.



p p p dijo:


> *Esto no es una fresadora, ya que no debasta.*


----------



## Dario

La verdad que esta muy buena che... voy a investigar un poco para ver que modificaciones deberia hacerle a mi maquinita para que trabaje como impresora 3D jeje...


----------



## yosimiro

Dario dijo:


> La verdad que esta muy buena che... voy a investigar un poco para ver que modificaciones deberia hacerle a mi maquinita para que trabaje como impresora 3D jeje...



Esa era la idea, *me pareció reconocer similitudes estructurales.*

En tu lugar, a menos que la re-reforma fuera sencilla, no reformaría la que ya funciona.

Se que debe ser muy complejo armar otra, pero con la experiencia que ganaste, te resultará más simple comenzar de cero, y llegar al punto, donde lo que cambia es el cabezal.


----------



## pandacba

El tema no siempre pasa por lo complejo, si no más bien por lo económico, de tal manera que reuslta más simple y económico, valga la redundancia, partir de la máquina que ya tiene, reemplazar el cabezal, es mucho más simple, y se oncentra en el funcionaminto de dicho cabezal y su control y las partes accesorias que se necesita


----------



## yosimiro

pandacba dijo:


> El tema no siempre pasa por lo complejo, si no más bien por lo económico, de tal manera que reuslta más simple y económico, valga la redundancia, partir de la máquina que ya tiene, reemplazar el cabezal, es mucho más simple, y se oncentra en el funcionaminto de dicho cabezal y su control y las partes accesorias que se necesita



Punto de vista totalmente válido.

El enfoque desde el que yo hablaba, es el de, _para qué "manosear"algo que, ya está muy bién_.

Pero reconozco que llevaría menos tiempo y esfuerzo, concentrarse solo en el cabezal.


----------



## Scooter

Son cosas diferentes cuya funcionalidad y modo de funcionamiento se solapa y complementa.
Hay cosas que se pueden hacer por impresión 3d que es imposible hacer con una fresadora y viceversa.
Por ejemplo con impresoras 3d se pueden hacer estructuras cerradas y huecas. Con una fresadora es imposible vaciar por dentro una esfera cerrada.
Por el contrario con una impresora 3d el acabado es "regularcillo" con una fresadora cnc suele quedar mas fino. Como en todo hay calidades en ambos mundos.


----------



## Dario

Estaria bueno hacer una maquinita multifuncion jeje... asi obtenemos lo mejor de ambos mundos  no les parece? podriamos imprimir y fresar. en ese caso podriamos hacer piezas conbinadas ¿se imaginan?...


----------



## yosimiro

Scooter dijo:


> Son cosas diferentes cuya funcionalidad y modo de funcionamiento se solapa y complementa.
> Hay cosas que se pueden hacer por impresión 3d que es imposible hacer con una fresadora y viceversa.




*Esa es la razón por la que sugerí hacer una máquina aparte.*

Yo esquivo todo tipo de artefacto multifunción.

Se que tienen muchas ventajas, especialmente la reducción de espacio ocupado, desde ya, la reducción del precio, *y que en una máquina tienes todo.
*
*Desventaja...*
_*En una máquina tienes todo*_,(si se decompone el componente principal del dispositivo,* no tienes nada*).

Un ejemplo:
Tengo 3 Amoladoras angulares de la misma medida,(4 y 1/4).
Cuando hago herrería:
En una va el disco de 1 mm de espesor para cortes.
En otra el de 3,2mm, para debaste.
Y en otra el de flaps(hojas de lija solapadas), para terminaciones.

*Imagínense*, estar cambiando de disco, con cada pieza que se hace.

Concluyo que dependiendo de la *modularidad* del artilugio del amigo Darío, esta bueno hacer solo el cabezal *"por ahora"*, pero segúramente tendrá en el futuro, ambas máquinas.


----------



## pandacba

Nad impide imprimir en 3D cambiar el cabezal y luego dar mejor terminación....
De echo en el mundo de las máquinas, existe maquinas multifuncionales, por ejemplo fresa de torreta combinada con una clásica, o como una que vi que su cabezal gira y permite 3 máquinas difierentes, una resa de torreta, una amotadjadora y una tipo univesal....

Asi que imagino que la idea de Darío no es hacer dos máquinas si no hacerla multifuncional, porque todo tinee que ver con el uso final, si el 80% del tiempo utilizo el router y la impresora 3D la utilzo un 20% o menos, no se jutifica tanta inversión, es preferible hoy hacerla multifpropósito, si con el tiempo ve que la uitilza en forma asidua, y alli si puede plantearse si vale la pena o no en hacer otra, porque invertir en algo que luego se  use poco y nada, en tiempos que la cuestión ecónomica es algo delicado  no tiene sentido, se en el caso de Darío el esfuerzo para hacer esta, por lo que la logica apkica ensayar el cabezal en lo que ya tiene y luego si ya decidir si vale la pena o no llevar a cabo una maquina completa...


----------



## locodelafonola

hola dario​ lo que yo te podria aportar es esta direccion de internet en argentina​ aqui venden el injector solo y se podria adaptar a tu montaje​







y por lo visto no es tan caro​ yo tal vez arme una ., para fabricar pequeñas piezas para los efectos ., da la posibilidad de fabricar engranajes para los gobos​



aca tenes el link​_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-562346779-impresora-3d-nuevo-hot-end-e3d-v6-para-3mm-tipo-bowden-_JM_ _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-565373229-impresora-3d-kit-plasticos-abs-prusa-i3-sin-extrusor-_JM_


----------



## solaris8

me paresio interesante esta adaptacion o segundo uso de la fresadora....

http://www.instructables.com/id/Arduino-Controlled-CNC-3D-Printer/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Dario

No me hagan ilusionar... que no tengo plata ahora... 
saludosss  esta todo muy interesante... quien sabe, en cualquier momento les caigo con un videito de una imprefresadora 3D jajaja...


----------



## fen2006

esa maquinita usa material profesional...


----------



## Dario

Hola amigos, hace un par de dias hice este videotutorial en el que explico como pasar un archivo pcb generado con sprint layout6 a G-code para mach3, aqui se los dejo para los que quieran probar saludosss


----------



## voltio

Hola amigos. Quiero preguntar, ¿si alguien montó el equipo de la pagina planet CNC y si funciona o no?
Me gustaría poder armarme un equipo para mi.

Gracias, y saludos a todos.


----------



## solaris8

No sólo está funcionando, sino está el desarrollo desde 0 y las mejoras que fue teniendo.


----------



## miborbolla

solaris8 dijo:


> No sólo está funcionando, sino está el desarrollo desde 0 y las mejoras que fue teniendo.





Solo hay que recordar que el software tiene un costo y que la tarjeta controladora sirve solo para este software.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

estimados, estoy proyectando un ploter cnc, que pueda en primera instancia dibujar en papel alimentado desde un rollo.
el eje x moveria el papel, 
pero no encuentro detalles constructivos de la mecánica---- 
¿alguien tiene algo visto?

este seria el eje Y, rescatado de una impresora matriz de punto okidata caida en desgracia
le rescate 2 motores pap bipolares , uno de ellos de 1,8 grados por paso.


----------



## pandacba

Hace años la revista Elektor publico un ploter, busca el articulo te puede ser de guia
también fijate aqui
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI8Zjv6IesxwIViguQCh00CwSJ

Si pones en tu buscador "plote casero", "ploter homemade", "ploter homebrew","ploter kit diy" etc etc te apareceran montañas de info, pone ver imágenes y veras multitud de proyectos


----------



## ernestogn

la búsqueda aconsejada, muy edificante , la vengo haciendo hace días , 
en la montaña de resultados no doy con el mecanismo que busco, pero igual ,creo que ya lo tengo medio resuelto -.

el único problema que persiste tendré que resolverlo en la practica y resulta en como hacer que el rollo "acompañe" el avance del papel ., y peor aun , 
como hacer que enrolle de nuevo cuando al Código G se le da por ir de nuevo al inicio del trayecto.

pero "adivino" que hasta tener media maquina armada no voy a poder ni imaginar la solución...

imagino el sig esquema . con los rodillos anaranjados ya extraidos de la misma impresora .






creo que tendre que sincronizar el rodillo grande con el rodillo anaranjado para que acompañe la alimentacion de papel y que no resulte una carga exajerada para el motor pap que maneja el eje X (rodillo naranja)... 
ya veremos..


----------



## pandacba

ES que no se trabaja asi, ni siquiera los ploter comerciales, se corta la hoja al tamaño necesaario A0,A1,A2,A3,A4 y se coloca en el ploter, y obvio como toda impresion se espedificica el tamaño y el ploter lleva y trae la hoja de un extremo al otro, sin que esta se caiga, en una de las empresas para la cual trabajo  tienen varios de última generación y la hoja se corta al tamaño adecuado, ya que a la velocidad que desplaza la hoja, es imposible que un rollo lo pueda acompañar sin causar problemas


----------



## ernestogn

Las maquinas que imprimen pasacalles imprimen directo del rollo ,. 
las maquinas que imprimen transfer de sublimación también imprimen del rollo

es cierto que en estas maquinas la impresión siempre va hacia adelante , pero no es necesario que el rollo de "alimentación" valla sincronizado a la misma velocidad , solamente que acompañe , liberando x centimentros de papel cada tanto cuestión de que el que cuelga no se le haga muy pesado , 
esta guasada de maquina corta desde rollo , ta bien que es una guasada de maquina industrial , pero corta de rollo. 






en fin ploters de *IMPRESION *, que trabajen con el rollo entero hay y se usan,. 

Aunque visto desde otro lado ,. 
seria medio al sssuuuper  chifle cortar trazados de mas de 2 metros de largo , quien los pega despues???


----------



## pandacba

Esos son un tipo especial, que imprimen hacia adelante, no especificaste que clase de ploter, si es para plano, tiene que ser como te digo, si solo imprime hacia adelante y no tretrocede, el sistema tractor se encarga de desemvolver el rollo como cualquier otro  equipo que trabaja de ese modo, son dos cilindros uno fijo y el otro mòvil cargado a presión, tal y como se utilza en la industria gràfica


----------



## locodelafonola

hola .,si tiene razon pandacba ., pero te enfrentas a otro problema​ ., y es ¿¿¿ como vas a hacer que el plano de corte.,  pase a la siguiente hoja ., ??? porque el plano de la fresasdora es sobre una sola hoja y no una continuidad de ellas​ entonses alli si podras dar la movilidad a la sigiente hoja ., alli tenes el mando​


----------



## ernestogn

Es que en este caso ,. el plano de corte de la "fresadora" tiene si quiero metros de largo ya que no se mueve el puente del eje X a lo largo del Y sino se mueve la hoja , 







el siguiente  codigoG dibujaria un rectangulo de unos 6 Cmt por 90Cmt


G17
G0Z20.320
G0X0.000Y0.000S12000M3
G0X32.164Y17.515Z5.080
G1Z-3.000F1200.0
G1X65.492F3600.0
Y983.656
X32.164
Y17.515
G0Z5.080
G0Z20.320
G0X0.000Y0.000









locodelafonola dijo:


> hola .,si tiene razon pandacba ., pero te enfrentas a otro problema​ ., y es ¿¿¿ como vas a hacer que el plano de corte.,  pase a la siguiente hoja ., ??? porque el plano de la fresasdora es sobre una sola hoja y no una continuidad de ellas​ entonses alli si podras dar la movilidad a la sigiente hoja ., alli tenes el mando​


----------



## locodelafonola

ernestogn dijo:


> Es que en este caso ,. el plano de corte de la "fresadora" tiene si quiero metros de largo ya que no se mueve el puente del eje X a lo largo del Y sino se mueve la hoja ,
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAOOU/U2lz8JswfBY/s640-Ic42/mesaLarga.jpg
> 
> 
> el siguiente  codigoG dibujaria un rectangulo de unos 6 Cmt por 90Cmt
> 
> 
> G17
> G0Z20.320
> G0X0.000Y0.000S12000M3
> G0X32.164Y17.515Z5.080
> G1Z-3.000F1200.0
> G1X65.492F3600.0
> Y983.656
> X32.164
> Y17.515
> G0Z5.080
> G0Z20.320
> G0X0.000Y0.000
> 
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-CBJ-8_86O6M/Vc_xNBeMMVI/AAAAAAAAOO4/ZbdtvJABwMQ/s912-Ic42/ddd.jpg


Seguis sin entenderme., el control de la fresadora se maneja sobre un plano definido.,​ porque el comando gerber o tambien llamado code-G a mach 3 .,  lo hace sobre un tamaño definido por ejemplo A4 (tamaño de hoja)​ y nunca podria ser de 90 cm de largo (la hoja no tiene ese tamaño)​ o sea el tamaño XXXX por desirlo de alguna manera se tiene que dividir entre X tamaño de A4​ entonses alli tenes el enrrollamiento de la hoja nueva ( pero nunca puede sobrepasar el tamaño de A4) se entiende ahora lo que te digo o no​


----------



## ernestogn

no esta mal lo que decis , ya lo probé por simulación y envié el código a la placa con los motores conectados, sin la parte mecánica ,pero no presenten ningún problema el difinir el tamaño de el eje X en 2 metros , en ningún momento se envía nada que tenga que ver con ninguna hoja A3 ni A3 no nada


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





ernestogn dijo:


> no esta mal lo que decis , ya lo probé por simulación y envié el código a la placa con los motores conectados, sin la parte mecánica ,pero no presenten ningún problema el difinir el tamaño de el eje X en 2 metros , en ningún momento se envía nada que tenga que ver con ninguna hoja A3 ni A3 no nada


 a ver ., seguis sin entender ., vamos por partes., por empezar deja de simular es perdida de tiempo ., no te sirve para nada y te confunde mas​ bien el tamaño de hoja que te puse .,  es como ejemplo (A4)., el tuyo en este caso es 2metros x xxx de ancho., hasta ali es todo logico​ ese seria el plano de hoja en tu caso .,  porque las cordenadas tiene que tener un marco de referencia., no son infinitas .,​ si miras el video que subiste ., vas a notar que el vinilo no se mueve ., o sea es el plano de hoja ., esta quieto hasta terminar el corte​ cuando termina esa hoja de 2metros ., pasa a la siguente hoja de 2metros., o sea enrrolla los 2 metros ya cortados​ y sigue en la hoja siguiente ., en el caso que el corte sea de largo 4mts (ejemplo) la sincronizacion de el final deuna hoja con la siguiente tiene que ser perfecta​ ¿¿¿¿ entendiste ahora o no ???


----------



## ernestogn

esta entendiendo mal la maquina, 
1ro En mi maquina (teoria) el eje x no se mueve , se mueve la mesa a lo largo del eje x , 
2ro La "mesa" no existe es el rodillo que arrastra la hoja. 
por lo tanto la "mesa" del eje x puede tener tantos metros como defija en el codigo 
lamentablemente no puedo explicarlo mejor,...
cuando tenga algo que se mueva razonablemente bien subo un video y listo.



por ejemplo esta maquina, sencilla , genialmente simple... , mueve la mesa en lugar del "portico"






esa mesa , con la mecánica adecuada podría tener 2 metros de largo o 10 metros largo(si queremos exagerar) 
del mismo modo esa "mesa" se convierte en un rodillo que hacer correr mecánicamente un rollo de papel ,


----------



## locodelafonola

nop .,compañero no entiendo mal la maquina





ernestogn dijo:


> esta entendiendo mal la maquina,
> 1ro En mi maquina (teoria) el eje x no se mueve , se mueve la mesa a lo largo del eje x ,
> 2ro La "mesa" no existe es el rodillo que arrastra la hoja.
> por lo tanto la "mesa" del eje x puede tener tantos metros como defija en el codigo
> lamentablemente no puedo explicarlo mejor,...
> cuando tenga algo que se mueva razonablemente bien subo un video y listo.
> 
> 
> 
> por ejemplo esta maquina, sencilla , genialmente simple... , mueve la mesa en lugar del "portico"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQajSRnELc
> 
> esa mesa , con la mecánica adecuada podría tener 2 metros de largo o 10 metros largo(si queremos exagerar)
> del mismo modo esa "mesa" se convierte en un rodillo que hacer correr mecánicamente un rollo de papel ,


a ver vamos de nuevo ., primero que soft usas para generar las coordenadas .,  bueno veamos por partes ., por empezar ¿¿¿ elmontaje de tu maquina es como el video ???? (alli ., la mesa no se mueve) se mueve el unsillo cortador.,  pero eso dentro del mapa de cordenadas .,​ que largo tiene  el eje de trabajo que vos desis ( Hablo de el temino de desplasamiento entre punta y punta )​ lo que estas confundido (y mucho) es en los largos de uso​ por ejemplo una gigantografia esta compuesta por varios marcos de mapa ., y al juntarlos hacen un marco mayor​ ahora si tu problema es que tenga 10mts de largo ., es por que no le prestaste atencion a tu video ., la bobina puede llegar alos 300mts de longitud (ya cortado)  sip ., puede tener 10mts de largo ., pero se divide en X medidas (largo del desplasamiento de tu eje X o como lo llames​ porque por mas que no quieras nesesita un marco de referencia 1mt o 10mtrs ., eso esta dado por el limite de recorrido de tu eje X​


----------



## ernestogn

este es el tipo de movimiento 







el único limite que tiene el recorrido en el eje X es el que se "impone" al dibujar la pieza ,ya que como este es un rodillo puede girar n de vueltas en un sentido y n vueltas en otro ., 
siendo la distancia recorrida en cada vuelta igual a la longitud de la circunferencia del cilindro
por lo tanto el recorrido máximo de X que la maquina permite es X=n*pi -->X=∞ (o un poco menos , no pretendemos desde aca plotear el universo visible)



el codigo se genera con inkscape+gcotools o Vectric aspire o solidWordk u otro programa , 
igual siempre hay que tocarlo con notepad ,
se visualiza y carga con universal Gcode sender o con Grbl controler , se interpreta y ejecuta con grbl sobre arduino uno .

no quiero cortar de un rollo in(finito) de 2000 metros de papel quiero cortar o dibujar de un rollo de 2, 3, 5 metros de papel ....

pero no se discute mas, cuanto tenga algo que se mueva mas o menos bien pongo video y listo.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





ernestogn dijo:


> este es el tipo de movimiento
> https://youtu.be/9OsD5XOop0I?t=171
> 
> el único limite que tiene el recorrido en el eje X es el que se "impone" al dibujar la pieza ,ya que como este es un rodillo puede girar n de vueltas en un sentido y n vueltas en otro .,
> siendo la distancia recorrida en cada vuelta igual a la longitud de la circunferencia del cilindro
> por lo tanto el recorrido máximo de X que la maquina permite es X=n*pi -->X=∞ (o un poco menos , no pretendemos desde aca plotear el universo visible)
> 
> 
> 
> el codigo se genera con inkscape+gcotools o Vectric aspire o solidWordk u otro programa ,
> igual siempre hay que tocarlo con notepad ,
> se visualiza y carga con universal Gcode sender o con Grbl controler , se interpreta y ejecuta con grbl sobre arduino uno .
> 
> no quiero cortar de un rollo in(finito) de 2000 metros de papel quiero cortar o dibujar de un rollo de 2, 3, 5 metros de papel ....
> 
> pero no se discute mas, cuanto tenga algo que se mueva mas o menos bien pongo video y listo.


 bueno ., esos programas que mencionas ., TODOS pero TODOS ., trabajan con marco de cordenadas., ese ploter que mostras ya son obsoletos., porque la sincronizacion del debobinador con la del bobinador ., es basrtante compleja ., el echo es que no solamente ., hay que controlar el "tensado del papel (o vinilo) sino que tambien controlar el diametro de las bobinas., para que no desregule su medida (de corte o marcado)​ eso ya  dejo de implementarce por lo costoso y dificilde mantener​ si lo que queres es construir algo DIY ., y que funcione.,  tendria que ser como esto​ 



 en ese caso tendria que adaptar un desbobinador y un bobinador​ que en vez del mini torno ., tenga la cuchilla o el marcador​ el debobinador no seria problema ., porque con un simple freno ., al eje ., ya mantiene el rollo tensado y sin movimiento en la hoja​ en el caso del bobinador ., alli habria que implementar algo como tensor ., sobre el eje de la bobina ., pero sin que llege a superar. al freno del desbobinador ( no es algo complicado )​ asi una vez que dibujo o corto la hoja dentro del marco (limite del eje X ) pasa al siguiente (sulteta un poco el freno y bobina la medida ya usada ) asi queda hoja nueva y se sigue con lo anterior​ tampoco no entiendo por que tu agrecion asia mi ., vos pediste consejo o guia trabaje con esas maquinas por mas de 15 años a nivel indusrial (soy burro y tonto ., pero creo que algo aprendi)​ si queres sacarte la duda sobre esa maquina anda ., a cualquier casa que copien planos .,  de moldeleria o construccion ., y ellos te diran que tal son​ NOTA: lo que va y vuelve del papel (o vinilo ) en esa maquina (generalmemte y depende del modelo ) como mucho son 20cm o sea 200mm no mas que eso


----------



## Fogonazo

*El V-plotter* muestra utiliza una Raspberry Pi, dos puentes dobles H para conducir los motores, dos motores paso a paso utilizan para variar la longitud del cable y, finalmente, un servo utilizan para levantar o bajar la pluma.
Todo el mecanismo está montado en una placa con el 94x20cm dimensiones. La placa para el área de dibujo de abajo es 90x43cm. El área cubierta por la pluma es de aproximadamente 56x30cm.



​





http://www.homofaciens.de/technics-machines-v-plotter_en_navion.htm


Material conseguido  de la página del colega *@GEVV*


----------



## SunLight

Hola he estado revisando lo referente a los micropasos y creo que si es posible hacerlos con un pic con modulo pwm ya que por lo que he leído se debe controlar la cantidad de corriente que circula por cada fase voy a investigar mas y les comentare si los logro realizar me he estado quebrando un poco la cabeza espero valga la pena.


----------



## SunLight

Navegue un poco por la red y si efectivamente solo debo de controlar la energía que circula por cada bobina con un modulo pwm, yo lo haré con el PIC voy a ver que ocurre por lo que parece es posible y de manera fácil. http://www.secyt.frba.utn.edu.ar/gia/SDC16.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

*Un plotter armado en base a 2 reproductores de CD *


----------



## SunLight

Bueno he estado leyendo un poco el documento y según el diagrama fasorial que se muestra dice que por ejemplo para dar un micropaso se necesita que circule un  98,1% de corriente en una fase 1 y un 19,5% en la fase 2, me gustaría saber si estoy bien en el análisis que voy a plantear a continuación o si ustedes pudieran darme una sugerencia, primero se plantea hacer micropasos con pwm como muestra el documento evitando así el DAC, bueno ahí todo va bien, en segundo ellos hacen sus cálculos de que porcentaje de pwm da porcentaje en valor de volts reales, que por que por lo que tengo entendido si hago pasar por ejemplo una señal pwm al 50% a un mosfet que  esta en saturacion alimentando un elemento resistivo(solo como ejemplo) a doce volts eso quiere decir que en realidad esta pasando la mitad de la energía que en este caso serian 12v*50%pwm = aprox 6 volts con lo que se hace una regulación de corriente de esos 6v/(el valor de la resistencia) con lo que tendríamos la mitad de la corriente por ese elemento que puse como ejemplo, ahora retomando el caso real que es el de la regulación de corriente por las bobinas del motor, si mi motor por ejemplo trabaja a 5 volts, 3A entonces lo que puedo hacer es lo mismo regular el ancho de pulso que pasaría por mi bobina que en este caso seria un 98.1% del ancho de pulso para que así fluya una corriente del 98.1% por esa fase y en la otra fase un ancho de pulso del 19.5% para que fluya el 19.5% bueno, seria así para todos los demás micropasos la regulación de corriente claro trabajando a una frecuencia lineal para las fases o sea viendo en que frecuencia la bobina se comporta de manera lineal o sease 50% pwm = 50% torque, tambien siendo la frecuencia lo suficientemente alta a comparacion de la frecuencia en la que se da cada micropaso, ¿es correcto mi planteamiento o ustedes que piensan se aceptan comentarios?


----------



## Fogonazo

*(Valid only in Argentine)*
​
Un par de datos conseguidos en base a FogoInvestigaciónes:


*Barras* trefiladas en diversos diámetros y tipos de acero.

*Bujes* auto-lubricados de medidas diversas.



La imaginación corre por cuenta de ustedes.


----------



## Kanegem

Hola Darío, soy nuevo en el sitio, me gustaría saber qué resultado te han dado los motores 57BYG 059 ¿tienen suficiente torque?. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Kanegem dijo:


> Hola Darío, soy nuevo en el sitio, me gustaría saber qué resultado te han dado los motores 57BYG 059 _*¿tienen suficiente torque?*_. gracias



Si son como para mover una pluma de paloma, los sobra torque.
Si son como para arrastrar un buque mercante se quedan cortos en torque .


¿ No te parece que tu consulta es *poco específica* ?


----------



## Dario

Kanegem dijo:


> Hola Darío, soy nuevo en el sitio, me gustaría saber qué resultado te han dado los motores 57BYG 059 ¿tienen suficiente torque?. gracias


 
Bueno, te cuento que me fue muy bien, la mquina donde los implemente, funciona perfecto. la maquina tiene 1mtX57cm y la verdad que no ha tenido problemas. tambien te cuento que hice una prueba cuando la estaba armando, me pare en el carro del eje X y me movio como si nada de un extremo al otro  no les miento, es verdad!!!  la cosa es asi, el torque de estos motores es de aproximadamente 6kg X cm y conectado a una varilla roscada el torque aumenta considerablemente... me quede asombrado!!!  utilizando correas dentadas o cadenas, no tienen suficiente torque, pero con varillas roscadas es otra historia...  PD: (tengo 72kg)


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos yo tambien estoy haciendo el proyecto esteca pero tengo el problema que no consigo el diodo BY299 ni tampoco el BY298.
Existe algun reemplazo comercial??? 
Para este driver es necesario un diodo rápido de alta velocidad como ese??


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día a todos, antes que nada quiero felicitar al creador de tan excelente tema, desde el primer hasta ultimo comentario le he leido.

Dario he visto tu gran progreso con las CNC y has avanzado mucho desde tu primera CNC, la explicación de como construirla me ha parecido un gran aporte, has realizado un gran trabajo

Soy un gran amante de estas maquinas, las construyo desde hace muchos años y son mi gran pasión, de ahi viene mi Nick Maki.



En agradecimiento a tan gran aporte, tome los archivos de tu maquina y quice realizarle unos retoques a tu interfaz, para darle un mejor rendimiento a tu pcb, no cambie mucho el diseño tuyo porque esta excelente, solo agregué una resistencia en el detector missing pulse, para reforzar el detector y un par de condensadores para el filtrado de las salidas de los Drivers, las medidas reales del pcb son de 15cm × 8.7cm o 150mm x 87mm.

Con tu intefaz + unos buenos drivers, tornillos, motores y demas, se puede tener una CNC invidiable, con el aporte de Dario podremos construir una gran máquina como la que dejo a continuación:






MK.


----------



## Dario

Exelente aporte makitronica!!!


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día subo los archivos SL 6.0 de la CNC R&E " Robotica & Electrónica", esta la interfaz y el driver realizados en Sprint Layout 6.0 que gentilmente Dario los aporto, también subo el driver de Dario con un pequeño retoque





Las medidas reales del Driver CNC de 1Amp son de 6.9cm x 7.3cm o 69mm x 73mm.

MK.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día una pequeña CNC, para una función muy precisa.






MK.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día a todos, un excelente ploter para realizar.






Maki.


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
Con una cnc que estoy tratando de armar estoy pensando utilizar tornillo normal que le dicen rosca Acme o algo asi de todas formas anexo la imagen, ya que me sale mas económico, lo ideal sería un tornillo de bola pero en mi país sale muy costoso además ya intente con las correas y pierde mucha presicion.
El problema de este tornillo es que tiene backlash y e investigado y hay formas caseras de hacer unas tuercas anti-backlash  como aparece en esta pagina http://www.devilmaster.org/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=40&page=4
Pero en esa pagina dice que no funciono……
Alguien a tenido o a hecho  pruebas a esta clase de tuercas??? O tiene alguna solución para minimizar el problema del backlash???
Gracias.


----------



## NavasD

En una feria de ciencias de escuelas secundaria, unos chicos, creo que eran de la Universidad de Lomas, armaron una CNC, y al preguntarle cómo solucionaron el problema de la varilla roscada común, el muchacho se sonríe, y me dice, dos tuercas y un resorte, grandes problemas simple soluciones, me parece en las imágenes se ve las tuercas, deberían girar libres, para que el resorte haga su función.


----------



## cmontoya

NavasD dijo:


> En una feria de ciencias de escuelas secundaria, unos chicos, creo que eran de la Universidad de Lomas, armaron una CNC, y al preguntarle cómo solucionaron el problema de la varilla roscada común, el muchacho se sonríe, y me dice, dos tuercas y un resorte, grandes problemas simple soluciones, me parece en las imágenes se ve las tuercas, deberían girar libres, para que el resorte haga su función.



Gracias compañero por la opinión el problema de hacer eso es que se aumenta la fricción

Según sus conocimientos y experiencias para una CNC casera que es mejor y cual tiene menos backlash
El tornillo Acme
O
La cadena

La imagen muestra la idea de la cadena


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día la mejor opción es hacer las tuercas o roscas, con plástico de ingeniería,  he realizado muchas con Acetal es lo mejor.












Hay otra opción mas casera con 2 tuercas mariposa de Acetal, se enfrentan y regula bastante el backlash.


Si no quieres tener lios compra un husillo chino con rosca, son económicos y el backlash es muy bajo.







USD $10 

También puedes mecanizar o mandarlas a tornear en bronce, son sole 3 te salen económicas en ciertas partes de ferreterias o chatarra, encuentras cubos de bronce es excelente para tuercas cnc.

Maki.


----------



## miborbolla

Hola compañeros, ya tengo mi CNC casero que fabrique tomando como base herrajes para cajones y estoy muy satisfecho con el, en este mismo tema he dejado fotos de el con sus respectivos comentarios.






El motivo de acceder a ustedes por este medio es para ver si alguien tiene experiencia de como montar un laser en un CNC y no me refiero a la parte mecánica, sino a saber electronicamente que se requiere puesto que tengo nula experiencia en el manejo de un Laser y entiendo los peligros que esto puede acarrear, pero no tengo ni idea de que nomenclatura del diodo laser debo buscar y mucho menos como manejarlo.

Obvio no busco cortar metal, o materiales exóticos, comenzaría con marcar madera, acrílico;  he comentado en otros temas que tengo como hoobie el ferromodelismo así que grabar en madera, plásticos y algunos metales seria mi gran inicio.

De antemano Yo les agradezco cualquier comentario que puedieran compartir.

Saludos


----------



## Dario

Exelente aporte amigo maki  mis felicitaciones amigo miborbolla


----------



## Fogonazo

miborbolla dijo:


> Hola compañeros, ya tengo mi CNC casero que fabrique tomando como base herrajes para cajones . . .



FogoSugerencia: Cubre con algún plastico cartón, ¿¿?? las guías para que no les entre polvo/virutas. 
La cobertura, si deseas simplificar, la haces de forma que se desplace junto con el cabezal.


----------



## John Miller

miborbolla dijo:


> Hola compañeros, ya tengo mi CNC casero que fabrique tomando como base herrajes para cajones y estoy muy satisfecho con el, en este mismo tema he dejado fotos de el con sus respectivos comentarios.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Jkm-0FqM/w913-h685-no/IMG_20131017_211231.jpg
> 
> El motivo de acceder a ustedes por este medio es para ver si alguien tiene experiencia de como montar un laser en un CNC y no me refiero a la parte mecánica, sino a saber electronicamente que se requiere puesto que tengo nula experiencia en el manejo de un Laser y entiendo los peligros que esto puede acarrear, pero no tengo ni idea de que nomenclatura del diodo laser debo buscar y mucho menos como manejarlo.
> 
> Obvio no busco cortar metal, o materiales exóticos, comenzaría con marcar madera, acrílico;  he comentado en otros temas que tengo como hoobie el ferromodelismo así que grabar en madera, plásticos y algunos metales seria mi gran inicio.
> 
> De antemano Yo les agradezco cualquier comentario que puedieran compartir.
> 
> Saludos




Hola buen día para grabar materiales, necesitas un laser de 1000mW a 5.5W, si solo es una capa en micras con 220mW a 600mW te sirve pefectamente, para acrílico si necesitas uno de 1W profundidad 1mm.







Maki.


----------



## jfmorenojf

Dario dijo:


> que pcb tenes vos  aqui te dejo el que debe ser
> te aviso que este driver funciona correctamente y no tiene errores...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 128977



buenas amigo como esta todo una pregunta esta placa es para controlar los motores y cuantos motores puedo controlar gracias de antemano


----------



## rubenchaco

Hay algunos lavarropas que usan motores pap (no los vi en Argentina), seria posible usar este tipo de motores en la cnc reciclándolos?. Es una curiosidad nada mas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














No salieron las imágenes, pongo los enlaces:
https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...dilTCKh9v2SMIrjZ-I5E7U2Q&ust=1459921740179574
https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...dilTCKh9v2SMIrjZ-I5E7U2Q&ust=1459921740179574
https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...dilTCKh9v2SMIrjZ-I5E7U2Q&ust=1459921740179574


----------



## Fogonazo

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hay algunos lavarropas que usan motores pap (no los vi en Argentina), seria posible usar este tipo de motores en la cnc reciclándolos?. Es una curiosidad nada mas.https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...fo_-591t9MbzUfgAuTNaOPsA&ust=1459921046084850
> https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...fo_-591t9MbzUfgAuTNaOPsA&ust=1459921046084850
> https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...dilTCKh9v2SMIrjZ-I5E7U2Q&ust=1459921740179574
> 
> 
> 
> No salieron las imágenes, pongo los enlaces:
> https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...dilTCKh9v2SMIrjZ-I5E7U2Q&ust=1459921740179574
> https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...dilTCKh9v2SMIrjZ-I5E7U2Q&ust=1459921740179574
> https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&...dilTCKh9v2SMIrjZ-I5E7U2Q&ust=1459921740179574



Si te refieres a este motor:




*NO* es un motor PaP, es un motor sincrónico polifásico


----------



## jfmorenojf

buenas amigos saludos de  nuevo yo tengo tres motores paso a paso listos para ser conectados pero quiero hacer una maquina fácil que tenga buena estética y no tan costosa.


----------



## Dario

Hola amigos, los motores que se usan en las cnc para hobby son los del tipo NEMA17 y NEMA23, los hay mas grandes, pero para maquinas industriales... tambien se pueden utilizar motores de impresoras, pero de las mas viejas, ya que en las que se consiguen actualmente veo que estan utilizando motores DC comunes para hacerlas. Para el amigo jfmoreno, le digo que si quiere hacer una maquinita chica y los motoeres que tiene no son muy grandes, puede usar el proyecto propuesto aqui:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1083442/ _saludos a todos


----------



## jfmorenojf

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigos, los motores que se usan en las cnc para hobby son los del tipo NEMA17 y NEMA23, los hay mas grandes, pero para maquinas industriales... tambien se pueden utilizar motores de impresoras, pero de las mas viejas, ya que en las que se consiguen actualmente veo que estan utilizando motores DC comunes para hacerlas. Para el amigo jfmoreno, le digo que si
> 
> buenas amigo como estas pues no se muy bien que tipo de motor es si es nema17 o nema23 porque busco información de ellos y no consigo te voy a enviar las especificaciones
> 
> 1.- FH6-1519; STP-58D305 DE 1.8 deg/step 6.4v 1.0A SHINANO KENSHI JAPAN
> 
> 2.- GH6-1516; STP-58D101 DE 1.8 deg/step 4.7v 1.2A SHINANO KENSHI JAPAN
> 
> 3.-TYPE 23KM-K213-PIV No. T9708-03 DWG No.AX050116F 1.8 deg STEPPER
> 
> QUISIERA SABER QUE DRIVER PUEDO UTILIZA (CONTROLADOR DE MOTOR)


----------



## Dario

Hola amigo, al parecer tus motores son similares a los nema17 y nema23. aqui te dejo un catalogo en el que podras encontrar algunos motores similares, talves te sirva como guia. con respecto a los drivers, te recomiendo armar la interface y los drivers de esteca55.com.ar saludosss...
http://www.shinano.com/motors/docs/SKC_Full-line_Catalog.pdf
http://www.cncitalia.it/upload_ele/pap_nmb.pdf


----------



## John Miller

Hols buen día a todos, comparto este excelente ploter: http://www.contraptor.org/local--files/xy-plotter/@doc.pdf

Contraptor XY plotter











Para el proyecto pueden visitarnos:
http://www.contraptor.org/xy-plotter

Maki.


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, aqui les dejo un videito con una revision de la maquinita cnc. en este video, doy algunos detalles que me habian quedado pendientes y muestro la modificacion que le hice al eje Z de mi maquinita. saludos y espero les sea de utilidad


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
Me gustaria saber si alguien a tenido un laser de 2W en una cnc para hacer corte y grabados en acrilico, o alguien sabe que capacidad de corte tiene este laser de 2W


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Me gustaria saber si alguien a tenido un laser de 2W en una cnc para hacer corte y grabados en acrilico, o alguien sabe que capacidad de corte tiene este laser de 2W


 a ver si te oriento un poco​ para que corte por empezar ., no va en la potencia ., sino en la longitud de onda (NM)​ aparte de eso .,  influye muchisimo la regulacion focal (la potencia se pierde en algunos miñimetros)​ ahora ese laser de la foto ¿¿¿ es el que tienes ???​ sin mas datos  ., es medio como estar en el aire​


----------



## cmontoya

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  a ver si te oriento un poco​ para que corte por empezar ., no va en la potencia ., sino en la longitud de onda (NM)​ aparte de eso .,  influye muchisimo la regulacion focal (la potencia se pierde en algunos miñimetros)​ ahora ese laser de la foto ¿¿¿ es el que tienes ???​ sin mas datos  ., es medio como estar en el aire​



Hola

Segun el vendedor dice que es de 450nm 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Focusable-h...652602?hash=item4d35e48d3a:g:xScAAOSwxp9W9Uug

Sera que si sirve para el acrilico?


----------



## Dario

Hola gente del foro, como estan? aqui les dejo mi nuevo proyecto CNC con Arduino.  se que no es nada nuevo, pero bueno, recien estoy embarcandome en esto de los Arduinos y se me ocurrio hacer una interface con un Arduino y compartir aqui mi experiencia con ustedes. lo que tiene de bueno esta interface, es que se puede conectar mediante usb, por tanto se puede usar con cualquier tipo de pc. otra cosa que tiene de bueno, es la facilidad para armarla y tambien que resulta muy economica. el arduino y 4  modulos pololu a4988, con envio incluido me costo unos 35 dolares. bueno, aqui les dejo un par de videos y el diagrama de interconeccion entre el arduino, los modulos y los motores. saludos a todos


----------



## plarenas

yo me hice la mia , me quedan algunos detalles pero anda bien la hice con arduino uno + cnc shield y los pololus clonando el eje Y, si alguien tiene alguna duda me avisa
sldos


----------



## demianel

Hola amigos. Dario, he visto usar los 5V de Arduino, tanto en la CNC Shield (como comenta el amigo plarenas) y en la RAMPS (para las impresoras 3d), por lo que te comento que usaban hasta 5 drivers Pololus con los mismos 5V de Arduino. Antes te aclaro, nunca he usado Arduino, solo he leído y visto videos, por lo cual es en teoría lo que te digo. De todas formas, espero haber sido útil en algo.
Saludos.

Nota: aún no veo tu video, por si comentas algo al respecto, de hecho ahora mismo lo voy a ver.


----------



## duile

plarenas dijo:


> yo me hice la mia , me quedan algunos detalles pero anda bien la hice con arduino uno + cnc shield y los pololus clonando el eje Y, si alguien tiene alguna duda me avisa
> sldos



.......
Puedes ajuntar el codigo arduino? 
Estatà explicado en español // "de esa forma?"


----------



## plarenas

duile dijo:


> .......
> Puedes ajuntar el codigo arduino?
> Estatà explicado en español // "de esa forma?"



mira el codigo arduino que utilizo es el grbl 9j funciona a 115200, y para cargarlo al arduino solo usas el XLoader que tambien adjunte lo abres y le pones el puerto que tomo tu arduino uno configuras a 115200 y lo subes es muy simple de hacer, para enviar los codigos G yo estoy usando el Gcode Sender me anda muy bien y para diseño de las placas uso el Eagle Cad Soft mas el PCB GCODE 3.6.2.4 con eso me genera el archivo gcode para la CNC y el archivo para las perforaciones 

es una maravilla lo que antes me tomaba casi un día ahora esta maquina me lo hace en 30 minutos......


----------



## Dario

Hola gente del foro, aqui les dejo un adaptador usb a paralelo con arduino para usar la interface R&E con cualquier pc, netbook o notebook. espero les sea de utilidad.  saludosss


----------



## nelsonr

Hola buenas tarder.
Saben donde puedo encontrar información de como CCS Compiler maneja el G-CODE. Algo así como la versión GRBL para CCS Compiler.
O como CCS compiler lo maneja.
Gracias.


----------



## Landrs

Buenas, estoy en proceso de realizar mi cnc, y ya esta casi lista, solo que estoy intentando realizar pruebas y tengo un problema que no le encuentro solucion.
Utilizo GRBL 0.8c
la configuracion que tengo es esta: 
$0=162.500 (x, step/mm)
$1=162.500 (y, step/mm)
$2=162.500 (z, step/mm)
$3=10 (step pulse, usec)
$4=200.000 (default feed, mm/min)
$5=250.000 (default seek, mm/min)
$6=32 (step port invert mask, int:00100000)
$7=25 (step idle delay, msec)
$8=10.000 (acceleration, mm/sec^2)
$9=0.050 (junction deviation, mm)
$10=0.100 (arc, mm/segment)
$11=25 (n-arc correction, int)
$12=3 (n-decimals, int)
$13=1 (report inches, bool)
$14=0 (auto start, bool)
$15=0 (invert step enable, bool)
$16=1 (hard limits, bool)
$17=1 (homing cycle, bool)
$18=0 (homing dir invert mask, int:00000000)
$19=250.000 (homing feed, mm/min)
$20=250.000 (homing seek, mm/min)
$21=100 (homing debounce, msec)
$22=1.000 (homing pull-off, mm)

El problema que tengo es que al iniciar me aparece:
['$H'|'$X' to unlock]

Si pongo $X, no hay problema, se desbloquea y listo.
Pero si pongo $H, deberia hacer un ciclo de homming, pero es como si se congelara todo, tanto el universal G code sender, como la cnc, no hay respuesta alguna, no se mueve ningun motor, no aparece ningun "OK", simplemente no pasa nada, y si coloco alguna nueva indicacion de igual manera no sucede nada, tengo que precionar el boton de soft reset para que reaccione denuevo.

Espero no aburrirlos con mi problema, pero en realidad no encuentro la solución en ningún lugar. MUCHAS GRACIAS, saludos.


----------



## plarenas

Landrs dijo:


> Buenas, estoy en proceso de realizar mi cnc, y ya esta casi lista, solo que estoy intentando realizar pruebas y tengo un problema que no le encuentro solucion.
> Utilizo GRBL 0.8c
> la configuracion que tengo es esta:
> $0=162.500 (x, step/mm)
> $1=162.500 (y, step/mm)
> $2=162.500 (z, step/mm)
> $3=10 (step pulse, usec)
> $4=200.000 (default feed, mm/min)
> $5=250.000 (default seek, mm/min)
> $6=32 (step port invert mask, int:00100000)
> $7=25 (step idle delay, msec)
> $8=10.000 (acceleration, mm/sec^2)
> $9=0.050 (junction deviation, mm)
> $10=0.100 (arc, mm/segment)
> $11=25 (n-arc correction, int)
> $12=3 (n-decimals, int)
> $13=1 (report inches, bool)
> $14=0 (auto start, bool)
> $15=0 (invert step enable, bool)
> $16=1 (hard limits, bool)
> $17=1 (homing cycle, bool)
> $18=0 (homing dir invert mask, int:00000000)
> $19=250.000 (homing feed, mm/min)
> $20=250.000 (homing seek, mm/min)
> $21=100 (homing debounce, msec)
> $22=1.000 (homing pull-off, mm)
> 
> El problema que tengo es que al iniciar me aparece:
> ['$H'|'$X' to unlock]
> 
> Si pongo $X, no hay problema, se desbloquea y listo.
> Pero si pongo $H, deberia hacer un ciclo de homming, pero es como si se congelara todo, tanto el universal G code sender, como la cnc, no hay respuesta alguna, no se mueve ningun motor, no aparece ningun "OK", simplemente no pasa nada, y si coloco alguna nueva indicacion de igual manera no sucede nada, tengo que precionar el boton de soft reset para que reaccione denuevo.
> 
> Espero no aburrirlos con mi problema, pero en realidad no encuentro la solución en ningún lugar. MUCHAS GRACIAS, saludos.



yo carge la version 9j, y para hacer funcionar el homming aparte de habilitarlo tienes que poner los final de carrera y cuando lo invocas la maquina se va al punto 0, y no se detiene hasta que activa los final de carrera por lo que si no los tienes instalados y conectados imagina lo que va a pasar


----------



## Landrs

Ok gracias amigo, eso intentare, pondre esa actualizacion, y si ya tengo instalados los finales de carrera gracias


----------



## plarenas

Landrs dijo:


> Ok gracias amigo, eso intentare, pondre esa actualizacion, y si ya tengo instalados los finales de carrera gracias



entonces solo tienes que habilitar

$21=1 (hard limits, bool)
$22=1 (homing cycle, bool)

de fabrica es 

$21=0 (hard limits, bool)
$22=0 (homing cycle, bool)


la version 9j esta aca https://raw.githubusercontent.com/grbl/grbl-builds/master/builds/grbl_v0_9j_atmega328p_16mhz_115200.hex



bueno para los que estan en el proyecto queria compartir una foto de una placa que hice con mi CNC, para mi mas que aceptable y rapido me toma aproximadamente entre 15 a 20 minutos incluyendo las perforaciones


----------



## Landrs

Bonita pcb felicidades, estoy teniendo un problema con el eagle g code, no me genera la capa de las perforaciones, me aparece una plantilla pero en blanco alguna idea? Gracias saludos


----------



## plarenas

Landrs dijo:


> Bonita pcb felicidades, estoy teniendo un problema con el eagle g code, no me genera la capa de las perforaciones, me aparece una plantilla pero en blanco alguna idea? Gracias saludos



tienes que ir a pgcode en la pestaña "Machine" tienes que darle el diametro de la fresa y le das la profundidad que quieres que haga las perforaciones tambien hay una pestaña que le indicas que parte quieres que haga yo lo tengo configurado para que todo lo haga en una sola pasada cirtuito y perforaciones

aca otras fotos de otra placa mas terminada


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a todo el mundo!
Quiero construir mi cnc y me he topado con un problema que deseo compartir con ustedes.
Resulta que he buscado por muchos sitios una pieza que necesito pero no la he encontrado. Se trata de una especie de agregado a la tuerca del eje del motor (husillo, le llamamos por aquí) para fijarla a una base. Lo único que encontré fue lo que se muestra en la foto, de Colombia. Por desgracia en todos los sitios que ví venden el husillo, sólo con la tuerca circular dorada que sale en la foto.   
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Yairman

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola a todo el mundo!
> Quiero construir mi cnc y me he topado con un problema que deseo compartir con ustedes.
> Resulta que he buscado por muchos sitios una pieza que necesito pero no la he encontrado. Se trata de una especie de agregado a la tuerca del eje del motor (husillo, le llamamos por aquí) para fijarla a una base. Lo único que encontré fue lo que se muestra en la foto, de Colombia. Por desgracia en todos los sitios que ví venden el husillo, sólo con la tuerca circular dorada que sale en la foto.
> Gracias y saludos



Donde vivo se vende mucho tiene varios nombres, camisa para T8 o soporte rosca T8.







Hay muchas maneras de acoplar una rosca T8, si es presisamente el soporte es que te lo impriman.

La otra es usando un cojinete para eje lineal, también soporte para eje lineal.






Puedes conseguir un bloque de aluminio, plástico de ingenieria o madera y haces tu soporte, también con una chumacera hay infinidad de opciones.













Me imagino que estas realizando la CNC de mi colega Garcia.


----------



## DanielNR

Sí, pero no será exactamente igual a la del "profe García". Me gustaría realizarla un poco más grande, pero basada en la misma idea. Creo que lo explica muy bien y muy detallado. Muchas gracias por las ideas para el soporte rosca T8.
Saludos.


----------



## Yairman

Si es mejor hacerla con una buena area de trabajo, la varilla roscada trapezoidal con rosca T8 lo comercial es de 300mm o 500mm.

Yo hice una con 2 varilla roscada de 500mm para X y Y, una varilla de 200mm para Z.

Te comparto un diseño propio en si un boceto, puede que te sirva de guía o alguna idea para tu diseño.


----------



## DanielNR

Felicidades por el diseño! Se ve muy bien! Gracias por compartirlo. Pero la base es muy distinta a la cnc del "profe García". En tu caso parece que todo el bloque es móvil. En cambio en la del "profe García" la base era móvil y la "torreta" estaba fija. En cualquier caso, muy interesante.


----------



## Yairman

DanielNR dijo:


> Felicidades por el diseño! Se ve muy bien! Gracias por compartirlo. Pero la base es muy distinta a la cnc del "profe García". En tu caso parece que todo el bloque es móvil. En cambio en la del "profe García" la base era móvil y la "torreta" estaba fija. En cualquier caso, muy interesante.



Muchas gracias por tu comentario, si la CNC de mi colega García es como más didáctica y menos compleja de armar.

Con deplazamiento lineal necesita un motor con más torque, cadeneta porta cables y cosas así, tiene una gran ventaja que no sea fija.







Uso los de 5.6Kg a 1.68A lo cual necesita una fuente más potente al igual los drivers.






Si necesitas alguna asesoría o alguna duda me dices o la consultas con mi gran amigo García, que con gran gusto te la resolveremos.


----------



## GUILLOTTE129

Estimado Dario, te realizo una consulta sobre la interfaz, por los Enables  X, Y, Z. Uso el 555  y probando en protroboar el circuito no logro hacerlo funcionar. Por fin de usar el 74ls244 uso el 74ls14 y tomo la señal del clock pero no logro hacerlo funcionar alguna recomendación? 
Cuando lo pruebo  siempre me queda prendido si lo desconecto del clock funciona correctamente no asi con el clock conectado apenas lo conecto se habilita. 
Escucho sugerencias. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Landrs

plarenas dijo:


> tienes que ir a pgcode en la pestaña "Machine" tienes que darle el diametro de la fresa y le das la profundidad que quieres que haga las perforaciones tambien hay una pestaña que le indicas que parte quieres que haga yo lo tengo configurado para que todo lo haga en una sola pasada cirtuito y perforaciones
> 
> aca otras fotos de otra placa mas terminada



Bonito acabado amigo, ya resolvi el problema que tenia con la capa de perforaciones, al parecer al generar el gcode con el ulp de eagle cambiando en las opciones de postprocesadores encontre uno que si me lo genera bien; Ahora me gustaria saber que fresa utilizas? Ya que dices que haces los agujeros y las pistas al mismo tiempo? Y como le haces para pegar los g code y ejecutarlos al mismo tiempo?, Desde ya muchas gracias saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Me he fijado que alguno de ustedes utilizan motores de diferentes pasos, entiendo que para una misma CNC. ¿A qué se debe este detalle? ¿Es para mejorar la precisión de la CNC?
Saludos.


----------



## plarenas

Landrs dijo:


> Bonito acabado amigo, ya resolvi el problema que tenia con la capa de perforaciones, al parecer al generar el gcode con el ulp de eagle cambiando en las opciones de postprocesadores encontre uno que si me lo genera bien; Ahora me gustaria saber que fresa utilizas? Ya que dices que haces los agujeros y las pistas al mismo tiempo? Y como le haces para pegar los g code y ejecutarlos al mismo tiempo?, Desde ya muchas gracias saludos.



hola,

uso una "BROCA RUTEADORA DE CONTORNO - BUNGARD - TIPO SC/FT - DIENTES CON FILO DIAMANTE, EYECCION DE VIRUTAS HACIA ARRIBA 0.6 MM."
es la que mejor resultado me a dado 

saludos





DanielNR dijo:


> Me he fijado que alguno de ustedes utilizan motores de diferentes pasos, entiendo que para una misma CNC. ¿A qué se debe este detalle? ¿Es para mejorar la precisión de la CNC?
> Saludos.



estimado yo en un principio use de distintos pasos porque eran de motores reciclados ahora el software te permite ajustar cada uno de los motores por separado asi que no es un problema ahora compre todos iguales


----------



## Landrs

plarenas dijo:


> hola,
> 
> uso una "BROCA RUTEADORA DE CONTORNO - BUNGARD - TIPO SC/FT - DIENTES CON FILO DIAMANTE, EYECCION DE VIRUTAS HACIA ARRIBA 0.6 MM."



Podrias compartir una foto si es posible o el link de donde la compraste amigo? Gracias saludos


----------



## plarenas

Landrs dijo:


> Podrias compartir una foto si es posible o el link de donde la compraste amigo? Gracias saludos



hola, esas son, yo uso de 0.6 y 0.7 tambien hay en V esa depende de la profundidad es el ancho del corte pero prefiero la ruteadora porque me hace todo junto rutas y perforaciones, la tienda se llama "poirot" igual sale unos USD25 mas o menos


----------



## DanielNR

CNC Arduino
Hola a todo el mundo. Me gustaría abrir un tema que me parece muy interesante. Se trata de la construcción de una CNC que funcione a través de arduino. Supongo que hay que tener en cuenta muchos aspectos a la hora de realizar una máquina de esta clase. En mi caso particular, mi idea es hacer una CNC relativamente pequeña, pero funcional y efectiva. En principio la usaría para hacer pcb's, pero también me gustaría que sirviera para fresar madera, plástico y metal. Las dimensiones serían 400mmx400mmx200mm (ejes Y, X y Z respectivamente). Me han comentado que se necesitaría motores pap potentes. Con lo que se requiere una fuente de alimentación acorde a nuestras necesidades. También había pensado en agregar algún elemento de aspiración para el material que sobre, mientras nuestra máquina vaya trabajando. 
Sé que hay que tener muchos aspectos a tener en cuenta y es por ello que abro este nuevo tema.
Saludos


----------



## Yairman

La parte electrónica es bastante sencilla si vas usar una Shield CNC, hay que dedicarle más a la parte mecánica. 

Lo primordial antes que nada es la estructura, si esta va ser de MDF, alumino o acrílica, al igual el espesor o grosor de esta misma, es importante porque debe ser lo mas firme posible.

¿La estructura de tu  CNC de que material será?


----------



## DanielNR

Será de MDF. Pero había pensado en ponerle unas patas regulables de goma que amortiguaran la vibración. Tipo silentblock. El grosor de las maderas será de 16 milímetros.


----------



## Yairman

Por aquí vi una de torre fija:






Está se parece a la del boceto que hice con torre movil:






¿Tienes algún boceto de tu CNC y las varillas trapezoidal del X y Y de cuantos mm son de largo?


----------



## DanielNR

De momento no tengo nada dibujado. Las varillas me llegarán el próximo mes. Mientras puedo hacer un boceto e ir cortando las maderas. Les mantendré informados de cómo va todo.


----------



## plarenas

a todos los interesados en hacer una CNC para PCB, por lejos lo mas complicado es la parte mecanica cualquier imperfeccion se torna un dolor de cabeza, la parte electrónica y de software es lo mas facil


----------



## lrzv09

Hola amigos, primero dejame felicitarlos por este foro y este tema que esta de lujo, excelente. Estoy en el diseño de mi cnc y tengo una pregunta. La estoy haciendo con arduino y la shield cnc, este modelo se consigue mucho por internet, no estoy usando los driver A4988 devido a que estoy usando unos motores de 3.3A unipolares, entonces me hice este driver con control de corriente de 4A y puedes tener un voltaje de hasta 35V que funciona muy bien y se los recomiendo 

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html

Voy a mi pregunta, estaba viendo la conexion de los driver A4988 y note que se le conecta la señal que envia los pasos (step) y la direccion para girar derecha o izquierda el motor, pero tengo una duda. por lo que estoy viendo cuando no se le envían pasos al motor este siempre permanece encendido, ya que nunca se desactiva el driver, hay unenable para los driver que va desde el arduino pero es comun para los tres motores X-Y-Z por lo tanto no se pueden des-habilitar cada driver por separado, esto no podria afectar al motor que este mucho tiempo encendido en un mismo paso (quemar la bobina por sobrecalentamiento) ahunque tengo control de corriente no se si el motor soporte esto, sobretodo el del eje Z. lo otro es que el driver tenga un temporizador que detecte cuando tiene mucho tiempo sin recibir pulsos y se desactive lo digo porque puentean el sleep con el reset, pero no creo que haga eso.

conexion de driver

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-bl84y-OzaxA/U0hS9bW2blI/AAAAAAAAAoc/HPauZpsSwC0/s1600/CNC+GRBL.jpg
https://a.pololu-files.com/picture/0J3360.600.png?d94ef1356fab28463db67ff0619afadf

Espero me puedan ayudar con mi duda de antemao muchas gracias amigos


----------



## savad

Hola a todos:
He venido siguiendo con interes sus contribuciones y en especial las que se refieren a la implementacion con el arduino del indexer para el control del Drive de los steppers.
Yo me inicie en este tema hace como 6 meses cuando adquiri en una subasta un control bastante viejo, pero popular en los finales de los 80's principios de los 90's. Me refiere al control de Anaheim automation modelo DPB11VA1. 
Me he contactado con el soporte técnico de ellos pero no tienen nada de información por estar descontinuado desde hace 16 años. Este control consiste de 2 tablillas (indexer & Driver) y la fuente de alimentacion. El driver (BLB Bilevel step motor driver) es como muchos de los publicados para motores unipolares. Lo interesante es la tablilla del indexer(CL1690).
Esta tablilla trae como cerebro el ucontrolador Toshiba HD637B01X preprogramado como indexer SMC25 (adjunto el pdf de este indexer), que creo se puede implementar con un Arduino nano y poder ser controlado por el software Match3 u algun otro para CNC.
Si alguno de ustedes les gustaria ayudarme en su implementación se los agradesco.
o si tiennen alguna información sobre el control DPB11VA1 o la CL1690.


----------



## plarenas

lrzv09 dijo:


> Hola amigos, primero dejame felicitarlos por este foro y este tema que esta de lujo, excelente. Estoy en el diseño de mi cnc y tengo una pregunta. La estoy haciendo con arduino y la shield cnc, este modelo se consigue mucho por internet, no estoy usando los driver A4988 devido a que estoy usando unos motores de 3.3A unipolares, entonces me hice este driver con control de corriente de 4A y puedes tener un voltaje de hasta 35V que funciona muy bien y se los recomiendo
> 
> http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-dvu4a.html
> 
> Voy a mi pregunta, estaba viendo la conexion de los driver A4988 y note que se le conecta la señal que envia los pasos (step) y la direccion para girar derecha o izquierda el motor, pero tengo una duda. por lo que estoy viendo cuando no se le envían pasos al motor este siempre permanece encendido, ya que nunca se desactiva el driver, hay unenable para los driver que va desde el arduino pero es comun para los tres motores X-Y-Z por lo tanto no se pueden des-habilitar cada driver por separado, esto no podria afectar al motor que este mucho tiempo encendido en un mismo paso (quemar la bobina por sobrecalentamiento) ahunque tengo control de corriente no se si el motor soporte esto, sobretodo el del eje Z. lo otro es que el driver tenga un temporizador que detecte cuando tiene mucho tiempo sin recibir pulsos y se desactive lo digo porque puentean el sleep con el reset, pero no creo que haga eso.
> 
> conexion de driver
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-bl84y-OzaxA/U0hS9bW2blI/AAAAAAAAAoc/HPauZpsSwC0/s1600/CNC+GRBL.jpg
> https://a.pololu-files.com/picture/0J3360.600.png?d94ef1356fab28463db67ff0619afadf
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar con mi duda de antemao muchas gracias amigos



El dejar o no energizado los motores depende del sistema de desplazamiento que uses, si usas de poleas va a ser necesario que el motor de quede estático pero si usas el sistema de hilo o usillos no va a ser necesario, ahora siempre se van a calentar porque estas enviando energía sin obtener movimiento por lo que te va a devolver calor,  principio básico.


----------



## lrzv09

Gracia plarenas por responder, si entiendo que si uso poleas tiene que estar simple encendido para que el sistema este estático y el corte que bien, entiendo que se calienta porque como no está entregando una energía mecánica toda las potencia que consume la entrega en forma de calor, pero esto no afecta la vida útil del motor? O están fabricados para soportar esto? Estoy usando el sistema de tornillo para su movimiento, de nevo gracias por responder.


----------



## plarenas

lrzv09 dijo:


> Gracia plarenas por responder, si entiendo que si uso poleas tiene que estar simple encendido para que el sistema este estático y el corte que bien, entiendo que se calienta porque como no está entregando una energía mecánica toda las potencia que consume la entrega en forma de calor, pero esto no afecta la vida útil del motor? O están fabricados para soportar esto? Estoy usando el sistema de tornillo para su movimiento, de nevo gracias por responder.



Entonces si estas usando el sistema de tornillo déjalo des energizado


----------



## lrzv09

El problema que tengo es que estoy usando el GRBL con arduino y este por lo que veo nunca apagaa los motores no se si alguien ya diseño un sistema para apagarlos cuando no estén funcionando. Gracias por tu ayuda plarenas


----------



## plarenas

lrzv09 dijo:


> El problema que tengo es que estoy usando el GRBL con arduino y este por lo que veo nunca apagaa los motores no se si alguien ya diseño un sistema para apagarlos cuando no estén funcionando. Gracias por tu ayuda plarenas



que programa usas para manejar el GRBL instalado arduino? yo he probado varios y el que mejor resultado me ha dado es el GrblControl
yo uso el GRBL v9j
en la opcion "$1 - Step idle delay, msec" hay configuras el tiempo que va a mantener detenido el motor cuando lo llevas a 255 este es infinito menor a 255 son los mili segundos que va a permanecer bloqueado en mi caso uso 25 milisegundos despues de cada movimiento


----------



## lrzv09

Desarrolle un sistema por hardware  para apagar los motores despues de sirto tiempo sin señal. Gracias cualquier cosa estamos en contacto


----------



## cmontoya

lrzv09 dijo:


> Desarrolle un sistema por hardware  para apagar los motores despues de sirto tiempo sin señal. Gracias cualquier cosa estamos en contacto



Hola compañero
En esteka  la controladora utiliza un pic para habilitar y deshabilitar los motores según si se usan o no al igual hay también está el código y funciona perfecto ya que esa Interfax la tango en mi maquina y va bien
En cuanto al driver que quieres hacer de esteka  eso los hice yo y me dieron muchos problema
*Ya que es un driver unipolar  los motores no van a tener tanta fuerza además si incrementas la fuerza los mosfet se calientan muchísimo y siempre uno de los 4 mosfet siempre se daña uno
*Siempre que trataba de configurar los motores con esos driver hacia sonar feo los motores y me hacían perder pasos 
*Ese driver tiene un diodo zener de protección que es de 36V  y me di de cuenta que si no se quemaba un mosfet se jodia ese diodo es mas creo que me gaste mas de una docena de esos diodos y la fuente era de 34V

Para resolver esos problemas decidí cambiar  la configuración de los motores unipolares a bipolares además cambien los driver por TB6600 la fuente la deje en 18V y aun así tiene bastante torque y no se calientan ni el driver ni los motores
Saludos


----------



## lrzv09

Yo hice ya los drivers de esteca y me funcionan muy bien se calientan un poco pero funcionan bien, revisaré el código de esteca a ver si me sirve también, gracias cmontoya por tu apollo. Una pregunta los motores en configuración bipolar tiene mayor torque que unipolar? Que ventajas y que desventajas tiene una configuración y la otra. Muchas gracias de nuevo

Con respecto a los ruidos raros y los diodos quemados, a mi tambien me paso pero fue por malas conexiones.


----------



## cmontoya

lrzv09 dijo:


> Yo hice ya los drivers de esteca y me funcionan muy bien se calientan un poco pero funcionan bien, revisaré el código de esteca a ver si me sirve también, gracias cmontoya por tu apollo. Una pregunta los motores en configuración bipolar tiene mayor torque que unipolar? Que ventajas y que desventajas tiene una configuración y la otra. Muchas gracias de nuevo
> 
> Con respecto a los ruidos raros y los diodos quemados, a mi tambien me paso pero fue por malas conexiones.



Felicitaciones por esos driver
Los bipolares tienen mas fuerza ya que energisa  la bobina completa, los unipolares solo la mitad de la bobina ademas  bipolares solo necesita 4 cables los otros 5 minimo

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Aqui traigo un videito de los primeros movimientos de mi maquina, no puedo dedicarle mucho rato por ahroa, pero ya falta menos,.


----------



## ernestogn

Ahora a 2 ejes
venia fenómeno hasta que se me corto uno de los precintos que aseguraban la correa , no tengo mas precintos,  y es domingo
EN JAPON NO PASA!!







Ahora con el driver configuarado a 4 micropasos, y el grbl a 4000mm/min
mucho mas suave se mueve ,


----------



## Yairman

Un buen tutorial y muy completo de un excelente diseño CNC desde Brasil


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
Estoy en la búsqueda de un husillo para mi cnc de 110v, he mirado en varias páginas y encontré un spindle de 800w el cual dice que es para 110v pero no me convence ya que no existe manual y la información de dicho inverte del spindle dice que trabaja con 220v el modelo del inverte es HY01D511B
Saben si existe algún circuito que reemplace el inverte HY01D511B y que trabaje con 110v???
Tiene alguna recomendación de spindle bueno para cnc que no tenga escobillas??


https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...lgo_pvid=536c89e5-c8ac-4490-92fb-f3b1397a6d05


----------



## pandacba

El inverter dice claramente 110V donde lees 220V?


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, tenia una pregunta sobre desplazamiento del eje X (la mesa). Queria ver que se recomienda mas, si desplazar la mesa o todo el modulo motor? De primeras, yo le veo la ventaja a mover todo el modulo y mantener la cama estatica, porque asi esta no tiene que salir demasiado cuando se trabaja en los bordes de un proyecto, pero no se, habria que ver si alguien puede decirme si eso tiene desventajas o es lo mismo. Saludos.


----------



## savad

El movimiento de la herramienta de corte, solo se ve influida por el tamaño de la pieza que se va a
trabajar. Asi para piezas grandes es mejor montar la pieza en una plataforma estable (giratoria) y mover todo el montaje  (motor, caja de engranes, etc),  que soporta la herramienta de corte .... Así se obtiene más rapidez por las bajas inercias involucradas. Si la pieza es pequeña, tenemos menos inercia para moverla, comparada con la inercia del ensamble de la herramienta de corte.

Pero los dos metodos se usan mucho.


----------



## DanielNR

¡Hola de nuevo a todo el mundo!
Les escribo para informales que ya estoy cortando las piezas de mi cnc y va tomando forma este proyecto, poco a poco. Les pido disculpas porque este proyecto se me está alargando muchísimo, ya que por desgracia apenas tengo tiempo, debido a mi vida profesional y familiar. Es por ello que cuando tengo un mínimo de tiempo, me pongo manos a la obra. Ya sea en vacaciones, o algún domigo, día festivo, ... siempre que puedo. 
Me gustaría preguntarles qué tipo de brocas utilizan para su cnc. Supongo que depende del material que se trabaje. Por eso les pregunto qué tipo de brocas son las más recomendables para trabajar con materiales como madera, plástico, baquelita, fibra de vidrio, metal, ...
Espero seguir con el proyecto, aunque tarde demasiado en terminarlo, lo compartiré con todos ustedes una vez que finalizado.
¡Saludos desde Barcelona!


----------



## plarenas

DanielNR dijo:


> ¡Hola de nuevo a todo el mundo!
> Les escribo para informales que ya estoy cortando las piezas de mi cnc y va tomando forma este proyecto, poco a poco. Les pido disculpas porque este proyecto se me está alargando muchísimo, ya que por desgracia apenas tengo tiempo, debido a mi vida profesional y familiar. Es por ello que cuando tengo un mínimo de tiempo, me pongo manos a la obra. Ya sea en vacaciones, o algún domigo, día festivo, ... siempre que puedo.
> Me gustaría preguntarles qué tipo de brocas utilizan para su cnc. Supongo que depende del material que se trabaje. Por eso les pregunto qué tipo de brocas son las más recomendables para trabajar con materiales como madera, plástico, baquelita, fibra de vidrio, metal, ...
> Espero seguir con el proyecto, aunque tarde demasiado en terminarlo, lo compartiré con todos ustedes una vez que finalizado.
> ¡Saludos desde Barcelona!



es entendible este tipo de proyecto requiere muchisimo tiempo y dedicacion, en mi caso solo la he usado para fabricar placas, porque lo otro no menos importante es el tiempo que toma hacer los diseños para la CNC


----------



## pandacba

Respondiendo tu pregunta son similares a esta


----------



## Fusatronica

Hola como están Ingenieros CNC, excelentes aportes DIY muy nutritivos, los felicito a todos, este tema es uno de mis favoritos aqui un pequeño adelanto de material para una pequeña CNC caserita para acrílico y PCB, paso a paso les iré mostrando los avances y construcción de esta misma.

Como en todo proyecto de esta categoría surgen problemas, quedan muchas dudas al aire, con el mayor gusto les puedo dar Tips y ayudar a resolver muchas inquietudes

Reciban un gran saludo de este servidor


----------



## cmontoya

Fusatronica dijo:


> Hola como están Ingenieros CNC, excelentes aportes DIY muy nutritivos, los felicito a todos, este tema es uno de mis favoritos aqui un pequeño adelanto de material para una pequeña CNC caserita para acrílico y PCB, paso a paso les iré mostrando los avances y construcción de esta misma.
> 
> Como en todo proyecto de esta categoría surgen problemas, quedan muchas dudas al aire, con el mayor gusto les puedo dar Tips y ayudar a resolver muchas inquietudes
> 
> Reciban un gran saludo de este servidor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161806



Un consejo compañero si quieres una cnc para producir formas en cantidad en acrílico  o en pcb necesitas cambiar ese spindle por un láser CO2 además la cnc tiene que ser veloz sin perder pasos que es lo contrario a una cnc con spindle que necesita que tenga mayor fuerza y que trabaje más despacio, también cambiaria los a4988 por drv8825 lo haría solo por bienestar de la maquina.
Pero mucho ánimo es una gran experiencia armar uno mismo la cnc


----------



## DealTech

Fusatronica dijo:


> Hola como están Ingenieros CNC, excelentes aportes DIY muy nutritivos, los felicito a todos, este tema es uno de mis favoritos aqui un pequeño adelanto de material para una pequeña CNC caserita para acrílico y PCB, paso a paso les iré mostrando los avances y construcción de esta misma.
> 
> Como en todo proyecto de esta categoría surgen problemas, quedan muchas dudas al aire, con el mayor gusto les puedo dar Tips y ayudar a resolver muchas inquietudes
> 
> Reciban un gran saludo de este servidor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161806



Saludos, ni tan casera, invertiste buen dinero en los materiales  te recomiendo usar varillas roscadas de varios hilos, 4 o 10 para aumentar velocidad y precisión. Una pregunta donde compraste el mini torno?


----------



## Fusatronica

DealTech dijo:


> Saludos, ni tan casera, invertiste buen dinero en los materiales  te recomiendo usar varillas roscadas de varios hilos, 4 o 10 para aumentar velocidad y precisión. Una pregunta donde compraste el mini torno?



Digamos que es DIY como para diseños muy caseros, en la foto no se alcanza a ver pero las varillas roscadas son de 4 hilos tengo varias de 8mm y otras de 12mm, por eso lo de caserita por las varillas roscadas y los motores de bajo torque.


El Spindle es de 500W con fuente de 10A me costo todo $517.500, lo compre en mi ciudad directamente a través de una tienda virtual de electrónica  por aquí puede detallarlo mejor:

https://www.vistronica.com/impresor...2000-rpm-110vdc-er11-500w-soporte-detail.html

https://www.vistronica.com/fuente-d...e-poder-110vdc-para-spindle-500w--detail.html


La CNC la haré con dual motor en el eje Y para darle una mejor fluidez y fuerza, la estoy diseñando con sketchup pieza a pieza, cm a cm lo mas real posible, para poder tener una buena exactitud a la hora de ensamble.

Área de trabajo tal cual sera como una hoja tamaño carta, porque los ejes son de 12mm y como sabrá a 500mm la flexión es grande, así que toca calcular la distancia de corte para no tener líos.


----------



## Fusatronica

cmontoya dijo:


> Un consejo compañero si quieres una cnc para producir formas en cantidad en acrílico  o en pcb necesitas cambiar ese spindle por un láser CO2 además la cnc tiene que ser veloz sin perder pasos que es lo contrario a una cnc con spindle que necesita que tenga mayor fuerza y que trabaje más despacio, también cambiaria los a4988 por drv8825 lo haría solo por bienestar de la maquina.
> Pero mucho ánimo es una gran experiencia armar uno mismo la cnc




Como lo mencione solo es una caserita, no es para producción en masa de acrílico ni PCB y la de CO2 ya es algo más profesional.

Solo es para hacer pequeños talles y cortes en acrílico y claro para PCB DIY, como para aprender mas y hacer todo tipo de pruebas, algo como compacto y a su vez montarle varias herramientas multiproposito una CNC champu me entiende.

Pienso instalar un Laser para vinilo tamaño carta y un CNC Knife Cutter.

Si tengo varios DRV8825 ahí salen un par de ellos, ya he probado las 2 series y la diferencia es grande, incluso compre los de Adafruit valen un poco más que los genéricos el ajuste es impecable, con los genéricos DVR8825 esos son bien delicados para ajustar, incluso si uno le da de mas se puede dañar y queda girando el trimmer.

Gracias por las sugerencias y apoyoes bueno que muchos les guste este tema y con las experiencias que se adquieren todos nos podemos ayudar.

Bueno no es la primera vez que armo CNC tanto caseritas como semiprofesionales, pero siempre se encuentra uno con algún problema y cada CNC es un mundo.

Hay varios foros dedicados solo al CNC con foristas de gran experiencia en el tema, pero decidí publicar aquí porque me gusto la forma muy organizada del temario.

Claro que me hubiese gustado clonar esta maquinita pero quizás mas adelante:









Abajo les dejo el ensamble por si desean conocer mas a detalle esta CNC.

STEPCRAFT

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8fa5fqoloissu8r/Assembly_Manual_SC2_V2.pdf?dl=0


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, pueden este tipo de máquinas hacer este tipo de corte o pieza de madera que tiene un ángulo de 45 grados? yo me he de imaginar que si, controlando la altura y disminuyéndola gradualmente hasta llegar a la superficie, pero no sé realmente, lo que sí imagino es que quedaría un relieve barreteado, pues no sería un corte natural, nada que no pueda solucionar una lijada.


----------



## Fusatronica

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, pueden este tipo de máquinas hacer este tipo de corte o pieza de madera que tiene un ángulo de 45 grados? yo me he de imaginar que si, controlando la altura y disminuyéndola gradualmente hasta llegar a la superficie, pero no sé realmente, lo que sí imagino es que quedaría un relieve barreteado, pues no sería un corte natural, nada que no pueda solucionar una lijada.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162368



Hay varias formas de realizarlo, una de ellas es colocar la pieza de madera a 45° fácilmente hará un corte limpio, lo ideal seria con fresa de 2 filos es la mejor para estos chicharrones.

También influye la altura del material cuando esto pasa se usa una Saw table CN, de forma DIY es colocar el Spindle a 45° con una mini sierra.


----------



## svartahrid

Fusatronica dijo:


> Hay varias formas de realizarlo, una de ellas es colocar la pieza de madera a 45° fácilmente hará un corte limpio, lo ideal seria con fresa de 2 filos es la mejor para estos chicharrones.
> 
> La otra opción y la mas viable es usar una fresa para tal fin.
> 
> https://youtu.be/40Mx1AXF8cA



Y no se puede de la otra forma que yo decía? o para ello se necesita una cnc con un axis más? porque yo he visto unas que hacen hasta dibujos en 3D, una 3 axis no puede hacer ese corte progresivo en forma de escalera para hacer el terminado que digo?


----------



## Fusatronica

svartahrid dijo:


> Y no se puede de la otra forma que yo decía? o para ello se necesita una cnc con un axis más? porque yo he visto unas que hacen hasta dibujos en 3D, una 3 axis no puede hacer ese corte progresivo en forma de escalera para hacer el terminado que digo?



Si claro también se puede y bueno por ello mencione varias formas, primero con fresa recta para desbaste y luego afina el material sea con fresa redonda o en V, pero es mas demorado el proceso para ese simple corte

Si no se tiene la fresa correcta para que el corte salga de una sola pasada, eso si lo mas viable es levantar el spindle a 45° con un taco triangular, los cortes saldrán mas limpios, mas rápido y con menos pasadas.


----------



## cmontoya

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, pueden este tipo de máquinas hacer este tipo de corte o pieza de madera que tiene un ángulo de 45 grados? yo me he de imaginar que si, controlando la altura y disminuyéndola gradualmente hasta llegar a la superficie, pero no sé realmente, lo que sí imagino es que quedaría un relieve barreteado, pues no sería un corte natural, nada que no pueda solucionar una lijada.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162368



Si haces una figura asi en angulo te queda mas facil que la talles en vertical no como esta en la imagen horizontal lo tallas por capitas 

Tambien esta la opcion que tu dices que lo talle con capas estilo escalera pero se va a notar mucho las capas 

Tambien puedes utilizar una fresa recta para los lados y para el angulo programas otra rutina pero con una fresa de 45 grados y te queda pulido

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Aún en metalurgia, cuando es una pieza tal como la sugerida se utiliza una mesa de angúlo variable, ya que asi es más rápido, incluso es preferible hacer el corte limpio con fresa circular y luego ajustar


----------



## luis1987

Se ve muy bien la fresadora. 

De hecho, El fresado de bolsas ha sido considerado como una de las operaciones más utilizadas en el mecanizado. En general, los molinos de extremo inferior plano se utilizan para el fresado de bolsillos. En primer lugar, se lleva a cabo la operación de desbaste para eliminar la mayor parte del material y luego se termina el bolsillo con una fresa de acabado.  La mayoría de las operaciones de fresado industrial pueden ser atendidas por CNC de 2.5 ejes. molienda. Este tipo de control de ruta puede mecanizar hasta el 80% de todas las partes mecánicas. Dado que la importancia del fresado de cavidades es muy relevante, por lo tanto, los enfoques de embolsamiento efectivos pueden dar como resultado una reducción en el tiempo y el costo de mecanizado. El fresado de cavidades NC se puede llevar a cabo principalmente mediante dos trayectorias de herramientas, a saber. lineal y no lineal.


----------



## nelsonr

Buen día compañeros espero no aburrirlos con la explicación de mi problema, pero necesito una ayuda, Hace un mes termine la construcción mi CNC, esto con el fin de hacer mis propios PCB con mejor calidad. Pero desde que comencé con las pruebas de la maquia tengo algunos problemas
Problemas:
1) profundidad inestable
no logo mantener una profundidad uniforme en el corte (eje Z). Un ejemplo es que comienzo con una profundidad de -0.075 o -0.100  en el eje z, coloco la punta de la broca de la fresadora que toque y pula el cobre de la placa, listo comienza a cortar con una profundidad que al ojo parece ser la correcta, luego en cierto punto ya la broca no corta el cobre de la placa si no que solo lo raya como se ve en la figura con las fechas de colores

La fecha verde con los cuadros negros, indica que la maquina esta cortando, pero llega un momento donde el eje Z se levanta, bueno eso es una hipótesis mía  no se si es hacia.
Una de mi solución al caso fue, si la maquina esta rayando la placa en ciertos puntos cuando estoy calibrando la maquina para buscar el punto 0 entierro un poco mas el eje z para  que corte mas profundo. Pero me causa otro efecto no deseado, el tallado lo hace muy profundo como señala la fecha azul y rojo, esto es tan profundo que en ciertas partes llega a cortar la placa, como muestra la figura.
NO  se como solucionar este caso les agradesco su ayuda

otra cosa que pensé fue los parámetros del GRBL, modifique el 9 y el 10 para tratar de darle mayor precisión en la curvas pero funciono lo que logre es que el motor de eje z tome temperatura.

Agrego el código g que inserto en el Universal gcode sender para que la maquina lo procese, si ven algo que este mal que me genere el problema Universal gcode sender
Las piezas mas importante que compones mi CNC Son
*Motores* (3) x y z Nema 17
12 Volteos
1,8° pasó
0,4 Amper
Link: 1~5X 28Ncm Nema 17 Stepper Motor 0.4A 1.8° 4Wire Cable For 3D printer CNC Reprap  | eBay
*Arduino Uno y cnc shield con controlador A4988 “bueno la versión china”HR4988*
CNC Shield V3.0+ UNO R3 Board + A4988 Driver + Heatsink Kits for Arduino CNC Kit  | eBay
* Barras roscadas de 4 hilos o líneas y 8mm por vuelta.*
https://www.amazon.com/CTYRZCH-L300...28&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=tornillo+8mm+4-start
*Lo demás son barrar aceradas lizas  con sus rodamientos*
8mm 3D printer parts Reprap Chromed CNC shaft smooth Rod Round bar steel #45  | eBay

4pcs SC8UU SCS8UU 8mm Linear Ball Bearing Linear Motion Bearing Slide For CNCYU2  | eBay

Software  que manejan la maquina
Inkscape
Universal gcode sender 1.0.8
Arduino 1.6.7
grbl

Existe otro punto que no es un problema pero no es tan importante, y el mismo se da con el programa Inkscape 0.91 y con la versión que le sigue
cuando uno realiza la vectorizacion de mapa, la imagen de una vez pierde definición en lo bordes
imagen antes del proceso 

cuando realizo la vectorizacion de la imagen, se puede ver que los bordes cambia en ciertos puntos.
Les agradezco que me ayuden a saber en que punto del programa  se le indica que no altere la imagen al vectorizar, o si existe otro que programa de licencia libre que me ayude a generar el codigo g.








		Código:
	

%
(Header)
(Generated by gcodetools from Inkscape.)
(Using default header. To add your own header create file "header" in the output dir.)
M3
(Header end.)
G21 (All units in mm)

(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X12.773310 Y1.852085

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X12.545782 Y3.476669 Z-0.100000 I-5.913655 J-0.000000 F100.000000
G03 X12.244143 Y3.704196 Z-0.100000 I-0.301639 J-0.086181
G02 X11.963761 Y3.952980 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J0.282389
G02 X11.714976 Y8.119309 Z-0.100000 I34.761819 J4.166329
G01 X11.714976 Y12.534450 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.457060 Y11.823476 Z-0.100000
G03 X13.299287 Y11.361819 Z-0.100000 I1.279949 J1.335997
G03 X15.376784 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000 I2.077497 J8.531942
G02 X17.506712 Y10.952611 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-14.264042
G02 X18.206578 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I-0.262103 J-1.735617
G03 X18.858728 Y10.490589 Z-0.100000 I0.652149 J0.995279
G03 X19.510877 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J1.189907
G02 X20.472698 Y11.006416 Z-0.100000 I1.090194 J-1.663882
G02 X25.208727 Y11.159393 Z-0.100000 I4.736028 J-73.235279
G02 X29.944755 Y11.006416 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-73.388256
G02 X30.906576 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I-0.128373 J-1.985081
G03 X31.558727 Y10.490589 Z-0.100000 I0.652151 J0.995285
G03 X32.210878 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J1.189913
G02 X32.898036 Y10.995203 Z-0.100000 I1.327518 J-2.026142
G02 X33.769876 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000 I0.871840 J-3.180606
G03 X34.570338 Y11.356008 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J1.437541
G03 X36.160436 Y12.715100 Z-0.100000 I-5.003118 J7.463235
G03 X37.443852 Y14.396154 Z-0.100000 I-8.194378 J7.586513
G03 X37.644144 Y15.096353 Z-0.100000 I-1.123763 J0.700199
G02 X37.927402 Y15.591762 Z-0.100000 I0.574856 J0.000000
G02 X38.967060 Y15.875021 Z-0.100000 I1.039658 J-1.766324
G02 X40.076348 Y15.661392 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-2.986848
G02 X40.289977 Y15.345855 Z-0.100000 I-0.126215 J-0.315537
G03 X40.517504 Y15.044215 Z-0.100000 I0.313710 J-0.000000
G03 X42.142060 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000 I1.624556 J5.685950
G01 X43.994144 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000
G01 X43.994144 Y16.668771 Z-0.100000
G01 X43.994144 Y18.520855 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.142060 Y18.520855 Z-0.100000
G03 X40.517504 Y18.293328 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-5.913477
G03 X40.289977 Y17.991688 Z-0.100000 I0.086183 J-0.301640
G02 X40.067888 Y17.684611 Z-0.100000 I-0.323339 J-0.000000
G02 X38.685084 Y17.462521 Z-0.100000 I-1.382805 J4.193857
G03 X36.650067 Y16.869098 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-3.786039
G03 X36.056644 Y15.787117 Z-0.100000 I0.689669 J-1.081981
G02 X35.824038 Y14.757474 Z-0.100000 I-2.395194 J0.000000
G02 X35.053301 Y13.679764 Z-0.100000 I-3.407119 J1.622185
G02 X33.511509 Y12.871725 Z-0.100000 I-2.120996 J2.172061
G02 X32.210878 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I-0.335853 J1.728020
G03 X31.558726 Y13.321942 Z-0.100000 I-0.652152 J-0.995287
G03 X30.906576 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-1.189907
G02 X29.944755 Y12.806115 Z-0.100000 I-1.090194 J1.663882
G02 X25.208727 Y12.653138 Z-0.100000 I-4.736028 J73.235279
G02 X20.472698 Y12.806115 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J73.388256
G02 X19.510877 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I0.128373 J1.985081
G03 X18.858728 Y13.321942 Z-0.100000 I-0.652149 J-0.995279
G03 X18.206578 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-1.189907
G02 X17.508501 Y12.853941 Z-0.100000 I-1.000710 J1.527405
G02 X15.663988 Y12.700030 Z-0.100000 I-1.844513 J10.975568
G01 X13.773547 Y12.700030 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.326064 Y14.022946 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.878585 Y15.345855 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.150427 Y15.345855 Z-0.100000
G02 X3.495724 Y15.536492 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J35.127348
G02 X2.935000 Y15.786827 Z-0.100000 I0.102896 J0.983627
G03 X1.622056 Y16.296493 Z-0.100000 I-1.322792 J-1.461664
G03 X0.413489 Y15.799414 Z-0.100000 I-0.008478 J-1.697144
G03 X-0.103167 Y14.552097 Z-0.100000 I1.247317 J-1.247317
G03 X0.413489 Y13.304775 Z-0.100000 I1.763983 J-0.000000
G03 X1.589937 Y12.793148 Z-0.100000 I1.237777 J1.237784
G03 X2.840064 Y13.219742 Z-0.100000 I0.065013 J1.854515
G02 X3.307956 Y13.418533 Z-0.100000 I0.565871 J-0.681854
G02 X6.690619 Y13.648127 Z-0.100000 I4.357372 J-39.164543
G01 X10.127476 Y13.733161 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.127476 Y8.718664 Z-0.100000
G02 X9.876822 Y3.954837 Z-0.100000 I-45.394939 J-0.000000
G02 X9.598310 Y3.704168 Z-0.100000 I-0.278512 J0.029390
G03 X9.296671 Y3.476642 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-0.313709
G03 X9.069143 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000 I5.685927 J-1.624557
G01 X9.069143 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.921226 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.773310 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.773310 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.773310 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X12.773310 Y1.852085

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X12.545782 Y3.476669 Z-0.100000 I-5.913655 J-0.000000 F100.000000
G03 X12.244143 Y3.704196 Z-0.100000 I-0.301639 J-0.086181
G02 X11.963761 Y3.952980 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J0.282389
G02 X11.714976 Y8.119309 Z-0.100000 I34.761819 J4.166329
G01 X11.714976 Y12.534450 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.457060 Y11.823476 Z-0.100000
G03 X13.299287 Y11.361819 Z-0.100000 I1.279949 J1.335997
G03 X15.376784 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000 I2.077497 J8.531942
G02 X17.506712 Y10.952611 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-14.264042
G02 X18.206578 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I-0.262103 J-1.735617
G03 X18.858728 Y10.490589 Z-0.100000 I0.652149 J0.995279
G03 X19.510877 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J1.189907
G02 X20.472698 Y11.006416 Z-0.100000 I1.090194 J-1.663882
G02 X25.208727 Y11.159393 Z-0.100000 I4.736028 J-73.235279
G02 X29.944755 Y11.006416 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-73.388256
G02 X30.906576 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I-0.128373 J-1.985081
G03 X31.558727 Y10.490589 Z-0.100000 I0.652151 J0.995285
G03 X32.210878 Y10.685217 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J1.189913
G02 X32.898036 Y10.995203 Z-0.100000 I1.327518 J-2.026142
G02 X33.769876 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000 I0.871840 J-3.180606
G03 X34.570338 Y11.356008 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J1.437541
G03 X36.160436 Y12.715100 Z-0.100000 I-5.003118 J7.463235
G03 X37.443852 Y14.396154 Z-0.100000 I-8.194378 J7.586513
G03 X37.644144 Y15.096353 Z-0.100000 I-1.123763 J0.700199
G02 X37.927402 Y15.591762 Z-0.100000 I0.574856 J0.000000
G02 X38.967060 Y15.875021 Z-0.100000 I1.039658 J-1.766324
G02 X40.076348 Y15.661392 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-2.986848
G02 X40.289977 Y15.345855 Z-0.100000 I-0.126215 J-0.315537
G03 X40.517504 Y15.044215 Z-0.100000 I0.313710 J-0.000000
G03 X42.142060 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000 I1.624556 J5.685950
G01 X43.994144 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000
G01 X43.994144 Y16.668771 Z-0.100000
G01 X43.994144 Y18.520855 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.142060 Y18.520855 Z-0.100000
G03 X40.517504 Y18.293328 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-5.913477
G03 X40.289977 Y17.991688 Z-0.100000 I0.086183 J-0.301640
G02 X40.067888 Y17.684611 Z-0.100000 I-0.323339 J-0.000000
G02 X38.685084 Y17.462521 Z-0.100000 I-1.382805 J4.193857
G03 X36.650067 Y16.869098 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-3.786039
G03 X36.056644 Y15.787117 Z-0.100000 I0.689669 J-1.081981
G02 X35.824038 Y14.757474 Z-0.100000 I-2.395194 J0.000000
G02 X35.053301 Y13.679764 Z-0.100000 I-3.407119 J1.622185
G02 X33.511509 Y12.871725 Z-0.100000 I-2.120996 J2.172061
G02 X32.210878 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I-0.335853 J1.728020
G03 X31.558726 Y13.321942 Z-0.100000 I-0.652152 J-0.995287
G03 X30.906576 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-1.189907
G02 X29.944755 Y12.806115 Z-0.100000 I-1.090194 J1.663882
G02 X25.208727 Y12.653138 Z-0.100000 I-4.736028 J73.235279
G02 X20.472698 Y12.806115 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J73.388256
G02 X19.510877 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I0.128373 J1.985081
G03 X18.858728 Y13.321942 Z-0.100000 I-0.652149 J-0.995279
G03 X18.206578 Y13.127314 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-1.189907
G02 X17.508501 Y12.853941 Z-0.100000 I-1.000710 J1.527405
G02 X15.663988 Y12.700030 Z-0.100000 I-1.844513 J10.975568
G01 X13.773547 Y12.700030 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.326064 Y14.022946 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.878585 Y15.345855 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.150427 Y15.345855 Z-0.100000
G02 X3.495724 Y15.536492 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J35.127348
G02 X2.935000 Y15.786827 Z-0.100000 I0.102896 J0.983627
G03 X1.622056 Y16.296493 Z-0.100000 I-1.322792 J-1.461664
G03 X0.413489 Y15.799414 Z-0.100000 I-0.008478 J-1.697144
G03 X-0.103167 Y14.552097 Z-0.100000 I1.247317 J-1.247317
G03 X0.413489 Y13.304775 Z-0.100000 I1.763983 J-0.000000
G03 X1.589937 Y12.793148 Z-0.100000 I1.237777 J1.237784
G03 X2.840064 Y13.219742 Z-0.100000 I0.065013 J1.854515
G02 X3.307956 Y13.418533 Z-0.100000 I0.565871 J-0.681854
G02 X6.690619 Y13.648127 Z-0.100000 I4.357372 J-39.164543
G01 X10.127476 Y13.733161 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.127476 Y8.718664 Z-0.100000
G02 X9.876822 Y3.954837 Z-0.100000 I-45.394939 J-0.000000
G02 X9.598310 Y3.704168 Z-0.100000 I-0.278512 J0.029390
G03 X9.296671 Y3.476642 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-0.313709
G03 X9.069143 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000 I5.685927 J-1.624557
G01 X9.069143 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.921226 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.773310 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.773310 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G01 X12.773310 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X7.746226 Y1.852085

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X7.518698 Y3.476669 Z-0.100000 I-5.913655 J-0.000000 F100.000000
G03 X7.217060 Y3.704196 Z-0.100000 I-0.301639 J-0.086181
G02 X6.932985 Y3.949286 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J0.287175
G02 X6.687893 Y7.276057 Z-0.100000 I22.455537 J3.326771
G02 X6.823037 Y10.712807 Z-0.100000 I43.766190 J0.000000
G02 X6.969240 Y10.847946 Z-0.100000 I0.146203 J-0.011516
G03 X7.119221 Y10.967258 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J0.153923
G03 X7.167679 Y11.707821 Z-0.100000 I-2.249120 J0.519035
G03 X6.815347 Y12.271075 Z-0.100000 I-0.740531 J-0.071400
G03 X5.761851 Y12.567724 Z-0.100000 I-1.053496 J-1.722327
G03 X4.708340 Y12.271057 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-2.018926
G03 X4.356026 Y11.707821 Z-0.100000 I0.388211 J-0.634640
G03 X4.451227 Y11.009704 Z-0.100000 I1.527347 J-0.147269
G03 X4.686754 Y10.847946 Z-0.100000 I0.235527 J0.090591
G02 X4.905510 Y10.653061 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-0.220218
G02 X5.100393 Y7.276057 Z-0.100000 I-29.161572 J-3.377004
G02 X4.855301 Y3.949286 Z-0.100000 I-22.700629 J0.000000
G02 X4.571226 Y3.704196 Z-0.100000 I-0.284075 J0.042085
G03 X4.269589 Y3.476670 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-0.313708
G03 X4.042060 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000 I5.686104 J-1.624585
G01 X4.042060 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X5.894143 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.746226 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.746226 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.746226 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X7.746226 Y1.852085

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X7.518698 Y3.476669 Z-0.100000 I-5.913655 J-0.000000 F100.000000
G03 X7.217060 Y3.704196 Z-0.100000 I-0.301639 J-0.086181
G02 X6.932985 Y3.949286 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J0.287175
G02 X6.687893 Y7.276057 Z-0.100000 I22.455537 J3.326771
G02 X6.823037 Y10.712807 Z-0.100000 I43.766190 J0.000000
G02 X6.969240 Y10.847946 Z-0.100000 I0.146203 J-0.011516
G03 X7.119221 Y10.967258 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J0.153923
G03 X7.167679 Y11.707821 Z-0.100000 I-2.249120 J0.519035
G03 X6.815347 Y12.271075 Z-0.100000 I-0.740531 J-0.071400
G03 X5.761851 Y12.567724 Z-0.100000 I-1.053496 J-1.722327
G03 X4.708340 Y12.271057 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-2.018926
G03 X4.356026 Y11.707821 Z-0.100000 I0.388211 J-0.634640
G03 X4.451227 Y11.009704 Z-0.100000 I1.527347 J-0.147269
G03 X4.686754 Y10.847946 Z-0.100000 I0.235527 J0.090591
G02 X4.905510 Y10.653061 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-0.220218
G02 X5.100393 Y7.276057 Z-0.100000 I-29.161572 J-3.377004
G02 X4.855301 Y3.949286 Z-0.100000 I-22.700629 J0.000000
G02 X4.571226 Y3.704196 Z-0.100000 I-0.284075 J0.042085
G03 X4.269589 Y3.476670 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-0.313708
G03 X4.042060 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000 I5.686104 J-1.624585
G01 X4.042060 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X5.894143 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.746226 Y0.000001 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.746226 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G01 X7.746226 Y1.852085 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X52.937060 Y6.667530

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X53.105002 Y7.046954 Z-0.100000 I-0.406985 J0.407021 F100.000000
G03 X53.254560 Y13.282113 Z-0.100000 I-129.898715 J6.235159
G03 X53.014698 Y19.479833 Z-0.100000 I-80.190438 J0.000000
G03 X52.725394 Y20.108355 Z-0.100000 I-0.994955 J-0.077128
G03 X52.093916 Y20.390523 Z-0.100000 I-0.684756 J-0.684756
G03 X43.121798 Y20.637521 Z-0.100000 I-8.972118 J-162.830957
G01 X34.047371 Y20.637521 Z-0.100000
G01 X33.024634 Y19.590147 Z-0.100000
G02 X31.983329 Y18.694416 Z-0.100000 I-5.660434 J5.527239
G02 X31.768678 Y18.686911 Z-0.100000 I-0.112948 J0.157056
G03 X31.536983 Y18.715800 Z-0.100000 I-0.147382 J-0.238466
G03 X30.894943 Y18.411369 Z-0.100000 I0.780834 J-2.476007
G02 X29.943108 Y18.094203 Z-0.100000 I-1.075918 J1.642055
G02 X25.203641 Y17.945860 Z-0.100000 I-4.689781 J74.050012
G02 X20.464573 Y18.100504 Z-0.100000 I0.049696 J74.214731
G02 X19.510877 Y18.418989 Z-0.100000 I0.127268 J1.968255
G03 X18.858728 Y18.614888 Z-0.100000 I-0.656448 J-1.001867
G03 X18.213688 Y18.423646 Z-0.100000 I-0.004197 J-1.169295
G02 X17.511805 Y18.187783 Z-0.100000 I-0.801773 J1.223653
G02 X11.003790 Y17.930194 Z-0.100000 I-7.728737 J112.926133
G01 X4.438935 Y17.859396 Z-0.100000
G01 X4.358586 Y17.033786 Z-0.100000
G01 X4.278232 Y16.208179 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.859637 Y16.343329 Z-0.100000
G02 X17.379175 Y16.263112 Z-0.100000 I2.038701 J-99.280238
G02 X18.149888 Y16.014030 Z-0.100000 I-0.069149 J-1.530879
G03 X18.858729 Y15.791911 Z-0.100000 I0.745977 J1.138504
G03 X19.510877 Y15.976884 Z-0.100000 I0.030926 J1.133076
G02 X20.472701 Y16.298090 Z-0.100000 I1.090198 J-1.663851
G02 X25.208727 Y16.451070 Z-0.100000 I4.736025 J-73.233576
G02 X29.944752 Y16.298090 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-73.386556
G02 X30.906576 Y15.976884 Z-0.100000 I-0.128374 J-1.985058
G03 X31.558727 Y15.780320 Z-0.100000 I0.658707 J1.005311
G03 X32.200119 Y15.969828 Z-0.100000 I0.006320 J1.158763
G03 X32.744061 Y16.462965 Z-0.100000 I-1.291591 J1.971214
G03 X33.023593 Y16.992446 Z-0.100000 I-1.220703 J0.982980
G02 X33.282647 Y17.550428 Z-0.100000 I2.093583 J-0.632860
G02 X33.886911 Y18.322410 Z-0.100000 I4.658709 J-3.024093
G01 X34.568147 Y19.050016 Z-0.100000
G01 X43.117604 Y19.050016 Z-0.100000
G01 X51.667060 Y19.050016 Z-0.100000
G01 X51.667060 Y13.493751 Z-0.100000
G01 X51.667060 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G01 X48.148102 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G02 X44.688340 Y8.080423 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J41.947391
G02 X44.311644 Y8.255001 Z-0.100000 I0.049741 J0.601028
G02 X44.120280 Y8.624769 Z-0.100000 I0.485912 J0.485872
G02 X43.994144 Y10.107085 Z-0.100000 I8.646787 J1.482316
G01 X43.994144 Y11.641668 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.142060 Y11.641668 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.289977 Y11.641668 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.289977 Y9.789585 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.289977 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G01 X41.431100 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G02 X42.482336 Y7.726910 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-2.729086
G02 X43.332685 Y7.143751 Z-0.100000 I-0.972261 J-2.329291
G01 X44.093147 Y6.350001 Z-0.100000
G01 X48.356354 Y6.350001 Z-0.100000
G03 X52.559299 Y6.495486 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J60.782631
G03 X52.937060 Y6.667501 Z-0.100000 I-0.040945 J0.590727
G01 X52.937060 Y6.667530 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X52.937060 Y6.667530

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X53.105002 Y7.046954 Z-0.100000 I-0.406985 J0.407021 F100.000000
G03 X53.254560 Y13.282113 Z-0.100000 I-129.898715 J6.235159
G03 X53.014698 Y19.479833 Z-0.100000 I-80.190438 J0.000000
G03 X52.725394 Y20.108355 Z-0.100000 I-0.994955 J-0.077128
G03 X52.093916 Y20.390523 Z-0.100000 I-0.684756 J-0.684756
G03 X43.121798 Y20.637521 Z-0.100000 I-8.972118 J-162.830957
G01 X34.047371 Y20.637521 Z-0.100000
G01 X33.024634 Y19.590147 Z-0.100000
G02 X31.983329 Y18.694416 Z-0.100000 I-5.660434 J5.527239
G02 X31.768678 Y18.686911 Z-0.100000 I-0.112948 J0.157056
G03 X31.536983 Y18.715800 Z-0.100000 I-0.147382 J-0.238466
G03 X30.894943 Y18.411369 Z-0.100000 I0.780834 J-2.476007
G02 X29.943108 Y18.094203 Z-0.100000 I-1.075918 J1.642055
G02 X25.203641 Y17.945860 Z-0.100000 I-4.689781 J74.050012
G02 X20.464573 Y18.100504 Z-0.100000 I0.049696 J74.214731
G02 X19.510877 Y18.418989 Z-0.100000 I0.127268 J1.968255
G03 X18.858728 Y18.614888 Z-0.100000 I-0.656448 J-1.001867
G03 X18.213688 Y18.423646 Z-0.100000 I-0.004197 J-1.169295
G02 X17.511805 Y18.187783 Z-0.100000 I-0.801773 J1.223653
G02 X11.003790 Y17.930194 Z-0.100000 I-7.728737 J112.926133
G01 X4.438935 Y17.859396 Z-0.100000
G01 X4.358586 Y17.033786 Z-0.100000
G01 X4.278232 Y16.208179 Z-0.100000
G01 X10.859637 Y16.343329 Z-0.100000
G02 X17.379175 Y16.263112 Z-0.100000 I2.038701 J-99.280238
G02 X18.149888 Y16.014030 Z-0.100000 I-0.069149 J-1.530879
G03 X18.858729 Y15.791911 Z-0.100000 I0.745977 J1.138504
G03 X19.510877 Y15.976884 Z-0.100000 I0.030926 J1.133076
G02 X20.472701 Y16.298090 Z-0.100000 I1.090198 J-1.663851
G02 X25.208727 Y16.451070 Z-0.100000 I4.736025 J-73.233576
G02 X29.944752 Y16.298090 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-73.386556
G02 X30.906576 Y15.976884 Z-0.100000 I-0.128374 J-1.985058
G03 X31.558727 Y15.780320 Z-0.100000 I0.658707 J1.005311
G03 X32.200119 Y15.969828 Z-0.100000 I0.006320 J1.158763
G03 X32.744061 Y16.462965 Z-0.100000 I-1.291591 J1.971214
G03 X33.023593 Y16.992446 Z-0.100000 I-1.220703 J0.982980
G02 X33.282647 Y17.550428 Z-0.100000 I2.093583 J-0.632860
G02 X33.886911 Y18.322410 Z-0.100000 I4.658709 J-3.024093
G01 X34.568147 Y19.050016 Z-0.100000
G01 X43.117604 Y19.050016 Z-0.100000
G01 X51.667060 Y19.050016 Z-0.100000
G01 X51.667060 Y13.493751 Z-0.100000
G01 X51.667060 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G01 X48.148102 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G02 X44.688340 Y8.080423 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J41.947391
G02 X44.311644 Y8.255001 Z-0.100000 I0.049741 J0.601028
G02 X44.120280 Y8.624769 Z-0.100000 I0.485912 J0.485872
G02 X43.994144 Y10.107085 Z-0.100000 I8.646787 J1.482316
G01 X43.994144 Y11.641668 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.142060 Y11.641668 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.289977 Y11.641668 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.289977 Y9.789585 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.289977 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G01 X41.431100 Y7.937501 Z-0.100000
G02 X42.482336 Y7.726910 Z-0.100000 I0.000000 J-2.729086
G02 X43.332685 Y7.143751 Z-0.100000 I-0.972261 J-2.329291
G01 X44.093147 Y6.350001 Z-0.100000
G01 X48.356354 Y6.350001 Z-0.100000
G03 X52.559299 Y6.495486 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J60.782631
G03 X52.937060 Y6.667501 Z-0.100000 I-0.040945 J0.590727
G01 X52.937060 Y6.667530 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X49.021227 Y12.964613

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G01 X49.021227 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000 F100.000000
G01 X47.169144 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000
G01 X45.317060 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000
G01 X45.317060 Y12.964613 Z-0.100000
G01 X45.317060 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000
G01 X47.169144 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000
G01 X49.021227 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000
G01 X49.021227 Y12.964613 Z-0.100000
G01 X49.021227 Y12.964613 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X49.021227 Y12.964613

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G01 X49.021227 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000 F100.000000
G01 X47.169144 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000
G01 X45.317060 Y14.816688 Z-0.100000
G01 X45.317060 Y12.964613 Z-0.100000
G01 X45.317060 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000
G01 X47.169144 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000
G01 X49.021227 Y11.112530 Z-0.100000
G01 X49.021227 Y12.964613 Z-0.100000
G01 X49.021227 Y12.964613 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X42.357260 Y22.820332

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X42.004930 Y23.383582 Z-0.100000 I-0.740525 J-0.071400 F100.000000
G03 X40.951435 Y23.680230 Z-0.100000 I-1.053494 J-1.722334
G03 X39.897940 Y23.383581 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-2.018979
G03 X39.545610 Y22.820332 Z-0.100000 I0.388195 J-0.634649
G01 X39.462699 Y21.960438 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.951435 Y21.960438 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.440172 Y21.960438 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.357260 Y22.820332 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.357260 Y22.820332 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Start cutting path id: path3399)
(Change tool to Cylindrical cutter)

G00 Z5.000000
G00 X42.357260 Y22.820332

G01 Z-0.100000 F100.0(Penetrate)
G03 X42.004930 Y23.383582 Z-0.100000 I-0.740525 J-0.071400 F100.000000
G03 X40.951435 Y23.680230 Z-0.100000 I-1.053494 J-1.722334
G03 X39.897940 Y23.383581 Z-0.100000 I-0.000000 J-2.018979
G03 X39.545610 Y22.820332 Z-0.100000 I0.388195 J-0.634649
G01 X39.462699 Y21.960438 Z-0.100000
G01 X40.951435 Y21.960438 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.440172 Y21.960438 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.357260 Y22.820332 Z-0.100000
G01 X42.357260 Y22.820332 Z-0.100000
G00 Z5.000000

(End cutting path id: path3399)


(Footer)
M5
G00 X0.0000 Y0.0000
M2
(Using default footer. To add your own footer create file "footer" in the output dir.)
(end)
%


----------



## Fogonazo

nelsonr dijo:


> . . .
> Problemas:
> 1) profundidad inestable


Pueden ser un montón de cosas, hay que ir descartando.
Agrega el eje del movimiento "Z" algún indicador, puede ser un trozo de cartón con una flecha dibujada que gire junto con el eje, y observa si al subir y bajar vuelve a la posición inferior (Trabajo) y superior (Traslación) de forma correcta.
Si el movimiento está pesado/duro puede que el motor PaP se salte pasos y pierda la posición, incluso podría ser que el motor sea demasiado chico para el esfuerzo requerido.


----------



## nelsonr

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pueden ser un montón de cosas, hay que ir descartando.
> Agrega el eje del movimiento "Z" algún indicador, puede ser un trozo de cartón con una flecha dibujada que gire junto con el eje, y observa si al subir y bajar vuelve a la posición inferior (Trabajo) y superior (Traslación) de forma correcta.
> Si el movimiento está pesado/duro puede que el motor PaP se salte pasos y pierda la posición, incluso podría ser que el motor sea demasiado chico para el esfuerzo requerido.



Gracias voy hacer la prueba que me comentas y te comento los resultado.


----------



## pandacba

Puedes poner fotos de tu máquina?  motores, mecanismo etc, llama la atención que es incapaz de hacer una linea derecha, 
Has intentado probar otro software para tu máquina?


----------



## nelsonr

Buen día compañeros, en la tarde de hoy, realice la prueba que me recomendó *Fogonazo *pero la verdad se me hace un poco difícil determinar si el eje z se mueve cuando esta cortando el cobre. ya que son medidas pequeñitas. Como se ve en la segunda figura, hay dos circuitos tallados, y ambos son el mismo código, la única diferencia es que uno fue primero que el otro. Como se puede apreciar,  deja partes sin cortar, pero no necesariamente  la misma parte para los dos ejemplo.
La verdad me gustaría ir probando de lo mas barato a lo mas caro.
*pandacba *los programas que comente en lineas pasadas son los que conozco, si conocen uno que sea mejor o que este probado, le agradezco que me diga para ir probando.
(Los topes son donde esta la pluma y donde esta el punto)



Adjunto fotos de la maquina.


----------



## Limako

Una obra de arte tu cnc casera 
Por otro lado tu problema, la mejor solución desde mis conocimientos es que cambies de software para el envio del código g al controlador. Las placas de cobre y la misma maquina, no tendrá una perfeccion en ninguno de sus ejes, pero la del eje z la puedes corregir mediante el contacto.
Para esto la controladora arduino grbl tiene un pin destinado a esto, es el pin probe. Este pin debe de hacer contacto con masa, cuando eso ocurre la maquina supone que la herramienta de corte esta haciendo contacto con el material a cortar. 
El software candle ( el cual encontraras poniendo en google grbl candle, o en su github) por ejemplo te hace un escaneo de la placa y determina y corrige las cordenadas z de tu código g, para que se adapte a las variaciones en este eje que pueda tener maquina o placa de cobre, y asi no tener esas desviaciones. ahora mismo no lo tengo aquí y llevo un tiempo sin usarlo, pero si investigas un poco mas lo encontraras por google YouTube etc. Un saludo


----------



## Sebastian1989

Creo que el principal problema es el spindle (lugar donde pones la herramienta), lo ideal es que la punta no se pueda mover independiente de los ejes y sospecho que la tuya debe tener bastante juego en los 3 ejes, te recomiendo usar un motor directamente en el eje Z.

Otro paso importante antes de usar la CNC es rectificar la superficie de trabajo con la propia CNC, esto asegura que tu superficie sea paralela a tus ejes X e Y.

Con respecto al software, yo he usado los siguientes con muy buenos resultados:
vlachoudis/bCNC
cncjs/cncjs
ChiliPeppr - Hardware Fiddle

Antes de hacer una placa es recomendable usar algún software que te permita hacer un auto nivelado de la superficie, esto utiliza el pin probe para escanear la profundidad de la placa en varios puntos y adapta tu G-code a esa superficie. Te recomiendo partir usando ChiliPeppr - Hardware Fiddle ya que esta muy bien explicado gráficamente este paso.

Por ultimo, es fundamental que la placa este bien fijada a la superficie, especialmente cuando esta presenta alguna curvatura, yo uso abundante cinta doble contacto.


----------



## nelsonr

Buena Tarde, gracias *Sebastian1989* y *Limako *por tus comentario, voy a trabajar de forma inmediata con  los cambio sugeridos y le voy reportando cada resultado.


----------



## pandacba

Estas utilizando un equipo que tiene una tripa, a lo mejor allí tenes juego mecánico
Por otro lado que hay con el backlash en cada eje??? como lo has resuelto?


----------



## endryc1

Buenas, pienso usar este artefacto de base para una fresadora . Solo tengo una pregunta. Si hago la interface que va al puerto paralelo y utilizo kcam. ¿ Que combinacion de Software tendria que usar para fresar en una madera a partir de una foto ? 
Tengo estos motores. Son los originales del artefacto este que quiero utilizar.


----------



## Fusatronica

Me guta ese artefacto! Pues un buen programa seria Aspire Vectric, yo lo uso y es muy preciso para 2D y 3D incluso fotos en alto y bajo relieve.


----------



## Fusatronica

Hola colegas quetal estáis?

Se que a muchos nos interesa el tema CNC, incluso han tratado de realizar la CNC del Profe Garcia, algunos con exito otros no, esto se debe a muchos factores.

Por aquí comparto un videiyo de una CNC muy interesante para realizar PCB, es muy robusta para tal fin pero la verdad me sorprende su precisión, esto se debe a varios factores entre ellos usa patines lineales.


----------



## endryc1

Alguien habrá usado la 74ls145   para sustituir la cd 4028. Esta no la tengo y quiero comenzar por la interfaces. Después la parte mecánica para ir probando .Saludos.


----------



## Abraham-27

HOLA
Mira yo descargue un Pdf para que te puedas basar en estos diagramas.
Es un driver espero y te ayude, lo tome de mis clases de Dibuja Planos Electricos y Electronicos


----------



## Fogonazo

Abraham-27 dijo:


> HOLA
> Mira yo descargue un Pdf para que te puedas basar en estos diagramas.
> Es un driver espero y te ayude, lo tome de mis clases de Dibuja Planos Electricos y Electronicos


¿ A quién está dirigido el comentario ?


----------



## endryc1

Ahi voy con mi Super-Mini CNC. Este es el eje Y. Voy aprendiendo para despues montar una mas grande. Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

¡Hola a todo el mundo!

Espero que estén bien. Hace bastante tiempo que inicié el proyecto de construcción de mi cnc y ahora he vuelto a retomar el tema.
Hasta ahora que me he topado con un problema de programación. En cuanto al software, he seguido al pie de la letra lo que dice el profe García.
Te envío el vídeo donde lo explica:







En el 8:43 del video sale mi problema. Al profe García le sale esto:

**** Connected to COM1 @ 9600 baud ****
Grbl 0.8c ['$' for help]

Y a mí sólo me sale esto:

**** Connected to COM1 @ 9600 baud ****

Seguro que algo debo estar haciendo mal.





Gracias de antemano, un saludo, cuídense.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola de nuevo.
He descubierto que Java me ha dado este error.
¿Alguien podría orientarme por favor?
Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola a todo el mundo.
Parece ser que es un bloqueo de la actualización de java, lo que provoca que se cierre. 
Tuve que desinstalar la versión que tenía e instalar una versión más antigua y ahora ya funciona sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

Siguiendo con el tema de la CNC, me gustaría saber qu mototool es la ideal para mi caso.
La CNC que estoy construyendo tiene como objetivo principal funcionar como fresadora para pcb's.
Teniendo en cuenta las siguientes características de los motores que voy a utilizar:


¿Qué tipo de mototool me recomiendan?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## DealTech

Con motores paso a paso pequeños como los nema 17 lo mejor es usar el Dremel 3000.


----------



## DanielNR

Ok. Estoy dudando entre la dremel 3000 y la dremel 4000. He visto que esta última tiene algo más de potencia 175W, mientras que la dremel 3000 tiene 130W. Y también alcanza algo más de velocidad, en concreto llega a 35000 rpm, vs dremel 3000 que llega a 33000 rpm.


----------



## Kitronica

Con 15000 RPM es mas que suficiente para PCB, lo que si debe importar es la potencia para realizar el corte del PCB, el Dremel 4000 seria mejor.

Los motores tienen muy poco torque, lo ideal son de 5Kg porque sus motores son ideales pero para una impresora 3D.

¿De cuanto es la área de trabajo de su CNC?


----------



## DanielNR

El área de trabajo de mi CNC es de 360mm x 360mm.


----------



## Kitronica

DanielNR dijo:


> El área de trabajo de mi CNC es de 360mm x 360mm.


Es prácticamente tamaño carta, la varilla roscada es de 4 hilos o varilla roscada con avance de 1mm 

¿Puede subir fotos de su maquina o material? Yo estoy armando una también ahí nos podemos colaborar en la construcción.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola, 
Claro, aquí les dejo algunas fotos:

Las varillas roscadas que usaré son de 4 hilos, tipo así:

 
Mi siguiente paso es minimizar la holgura que pueda haber entre las varillas y el husillo.
Mi idea es adaptar algo así, a lo que ya tengo:


Esto es lo que ya tengo:





Saludos.


----------



## Kitronica

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola,
> Claro, aquí les dejo algunas fotos:Ver el archivo adjunto 268607
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268608
> Las varillas roscadas que usaré son de 4 hilos, tipo así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268609 Ver el archivo adjunto 268610
> Mi siguiente paso es minimizar la holgura que pueda haber entre las varillas y el husillo.
> Mi idea es adaptar algo así, a lo que ya tengo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268611Ver el archivo adjunto 268612Ver el archivo adjunto 268613
> Esto es lo que ya tengo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268614Ver el archivo adjunto 268615Ver el archivo adjunto 268616
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268617
> 
> Saludos.



Con ese buen material que ya tiene colocar un Dremel 4000 seria un sacrilegio que ronda los 150 pavos,  mejor un Kit Spindle de unos 300W es el mas económico y para PCB es bien potente, yo compre uno de 500W y corta como mantequilla ya lo probé.

Me falta comprar algunos materiales para armarla, coloque 2 tuercas en serie con ajuste para evitar el Backlash, en la foto se alcanza a divisar el artilugio del eje Z el resultado es increíble, aunque si quiero comprar el Kit Backlash para probar cual seria mejor

No compre bloques para las tuercas porque lo voy a implementar con ángulo fue el que mas se me adapto al diseño.


----------



## DanielNR

Me parece interesante colocar las tuercas en serie para evitar el backlash.
Por otro lado el Kit Spindle del  que hablas, no sé si sería lo más apropiado para los motores de los ejes que ya tengo.
Teniendo en cuenta que son motores nema17. Quizás lo pruebo y va bien. Pero no estoy seguro de que vaya a funcionar.
¿Alguien ha realizado esta prueba o similar? Si funcionara bien, ¿qué kit Spindle me recomiendan? ¿El de 300W o el de 500W?
Además me gustaría saber, a todos aquellos que ya tienen su CNC montada y funcionando, cómo han hecho la conexión a la red eléctrica, tanto de la mototool como de la fuente de alimentación de los motores.
¡Pongan fotos amigos, anímense! 

Saludos.


----------



## Kitronica

En lo personal yo tengo un Dremel 3000 realice unas pruebas y la precisión no son las mas optimas, la mayoría corren a montar la CNC del profe García no da datos del problema que se enfrentan y el principal es que es muy inestable, pierde mucha fuerza en cortes con fresas, es difícil de montar de forma perpendicular además el ruido e interferencia es muy alto, tiene un leve juego y para PCB de alta precisión va a ser un desastre en curvas, otra cosa se caliente mas de lo normal,  es por ello decidí adquirir el Spindle.

El Spindle tiene una precisión muy alta, apenas se pone tibio y eso que es de 500W, es muy silencioso y muchas mas ventajas que posee y además para metales es muy bueno, su soporte que se adquiere con el Kit es lo máximo.

Si es para PCB y metales blandos el de 300W esta muy bien, la mayoría de personas que realizan su CNC se dan cuenta que un Mototool o Dremel al hacerle pruebas de rigor se queda muy corto, y es por ello que realizan un Upgrade a un Spindle.

Simplemente compra un motor de mas capacidad para el eje Z si en un caso le da problema,  que es el único que mas se exige porque su movimiento vertical y posición perpendicular del peso de si mismo, el eje X y Y no tiene lio porque su avance es lineal de forma horizontal.

En cuanto a la conexión del Dremel pues con un Modulo Relé es la solución mas simple y optima, para que cuando el código de inicio con M3 lo accione y con M5 lo desconecte, igualmente con el Spindle así lo tengo y así lo he configurado, claro que me gustaría también controlar la velocidad de forma automática.












No soy experto en este tipo de maquinas a lo mejor algún compañero le pueda dar un mejor concepto que ya haya montado CNC, seria de gran ayuda sus experiencias porque si que se cometen muchos errores en su montaje mecánico, en la parte eléctrica y electrónica no tiene pierde.

El primero error es probar la fuerza del motor frenando únicamente su eje con los dedos, esta prueba se realiza con el acople instalado la diferencia es muy grande, se lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias por esos videos. Ahora ya no tengo claro que lo mejor para mi caso sea colocar una Dremel a mi CNC .
Lo ideal sería combinar el control de la mototool mediante la Shield + el módulo relé.
El problema que me imagino que puede haber es que sería bastante menos potente.
En definitiva ... no sé qué hacer


----------



## Kitronica

DanielNR dijo:


> Gracias por esos videos. Ahora ya no tengo claro que lo mejor para mi caso sea colocar una Dremel a mi CNC .
> Lo ideal sería combinar el control de la mototool mediante la Shield + el módulo relé.
> El problema que me imagino que puede haber es que sería bastante menos potente.
> En definitiva ... no sé qué hacer


Es normal entrar en un dilema de cual es la mejor opción.

Para PCB lo mas importante es la precisión, la maquina debe ser muy bien calibrada para que en lo posible no tenga Backlash.

El Router ideal para realizar PCB es aquel que no pierda mucha velocidad y potencia al fresar, no se trata de comprar el mas potente o el mas rapido, pueden ser mas pesados y requieren una estructura firme que no provoque vibraciones.

Si le preocupa la potencia, existe muchos Mototool mas potentes y precisos, como el Dremel CNC que se llama Hilda de 400W.

Hay CNC como la 1610 Pro con muy buena estructura ideal para PCB, el cual integra un Spindle 775M de buenas RPM y una potencia aceptable para PCB.


Al igual hay un Spindle de 200W muy compacto liviano, economico e ideal para PCB, que el nuevo modelo de la CNC 3018 Pro Max lo integra.


----------



## DanielNR

Hola de nuevo,

Ya me decicí y he adquirido un kit spindle.
Pero ahora surge otro nuevo problema.
Estoy construyendo mi cnc con perfiles de aluminio. Tanto la estructura, como la cama y la parte donde va collado el soporte que sujeta la mototool.
El inconveniente que tengo ahora es que no lo puedo fijar a los perfiles de aluminio, ya que las medidas no coinciden:



Además estos perfiles admiten tornillos de un máximo de métrica 5.
Alguna sugerencia? Se les ocurre alguna idea?
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Kitronica

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> Ya me decicí y he adquirido un kit spindle.
> Pero ahora surge otro nuevo problema.
> Estoy construyendo mi cnc con perfiles de aluminio. Tanto la estructura, como la cama y la parte donde va collado el soporte que sujeta la mototool.
> El inconveniente que tengo ahora es que no lo puedo fijar a los perfiles de aluminio, ya que las medidas no coinciden:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269363
> 
> Además estos perfiles admiten tornillos de un máximo de métrica 5.
> Alguna sugerencia? Se les ocurre alguna idea?
> Gracias, saludos.



Hay varias formas de fijarlo con 1 perfile de forma horizontal encaja perfecto el soporte como se ve en el video de Vistronica, en mi caso lo he fijado como esta en la imagen.



CNC Vistronica con estructura con perfil de aluminio.







CNC con estructura en MDF por si a alguien desea construirla con ese material.


----------



## DanielNR

¡Hola a todo el mundo!

Muy buen aporte con ese video de Vistrónica. La CNC que yo quiero hacer es muy parecida en cuanto a utilizar arduino+shield+mototool de 12V.
Pero será diferente en cuanto a las guías. Las que yo usaré serán guía lineales de este tipo:






Gracias por la ayuda, les seguiré informando conforme vaya avanzando.
Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy pensando en usar usar motores nema 23, en lugar de nema 17.
Para que tenga más fuerza. Pero obviamente tendré que cambiar la fuente de alimentación.
Pensaba hacerlo con GRBL + Arduino + CNC Shield con Universal Gcode Sender, que es lo que tengo y era como en
un principio quería hacer, pero no sé si es posible. Mi idea es montar una CNC pequeña pero fuerte.
¿Sería necesario cambiar los 3 motores y el controlador? ¿Qué controlador debería usar?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------

